#ubuntu-se 2011-10-24
<joel135> morrn på er alla! vad tycker vi om immaterialrätt i anknytning till datorer?
<Barre> einand: både code red och slammer spred sig som en löpeld utan att användaren behövde göra något, det räckte att ha systemet på nätverket eftersom det var en remote exploit. Mycket kan man lägga på användaren, men inte allt
<amelia> morrn!
<whomee> mörrn
<Haffe> Morgon.
<Coffe> tja
<larsemil> Barre: hwemma från staterna?
<MrMind> godmorgon på er, ännu en spännande och intressant dag vid datorn ;)
<barzam> ang upphovsrätt i ankytning till datorer tycker jag det är viktigt eftersom det är en förutsättning för fri programvara
<barzam> joel som frågade är visst inte kvar men ändå :)
<Barre> larsemil: jupps... hemma och jetlaggad =)
<delhage> Barre: jag är också jetlaggad, kom hem från GBG igår ;)
<Barre> delhage: stackare ;)
<kodein> jag har bara gamla hederliga mondays
<amelia> jag känner mig bakis... men det vore skumt för jag har inte druckit alkohol på flera år..
<Barre> amelia!
<Barre> hej...
<amelia> hej Barre
<vacum> halloj amelia
<amelia> hej vacum
<vacum> läget?
<amelia> lunch!!!
<amelia> bbl
<nikihr> Morrn
<Coffe> någon som har koll på , hur man kan se skärmen på en server om man har idrac ? en dell server
<bamsefar> Finns väl där nånstans i webguit?
<Coffe> där jag kommer in .. så ser jag inget om det.. har serial över lan .. aktiverat , men ser inget mer
<larsemil> Barre: delhage efter gbg är man väl mer förstörd efter att ha fått höra dåliga ordvitsar..
<larsemil> fast iof får man ju det av Barre o HeMan här också
<Barre> larsemil: den bästa humorn kommer från västkusten!
<delhage> vi har hållt oss undan från människor
<larsemil> Barre: jag skulle säga att den bästa humorn kommer från folk som tror den bästa humorn kommer från västkusten
<larsemil> de som drar göteborgsvitsar.
<larsemil> vits är det så?
<nikihr> http://9gag.com/gag/399733 hahaha fyfan va fail
<Philip5> larsemil: du menar typ sånna här?
<Philip5> Ada: Kan du spela fiol?
<Philip5> Kal: Jag vet inte. Jag har aldrig försökt.
<Philip5> och lite så där stefan och krister-humor
<nikihr> Philip5: eller en sån här http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0be-jmwKyM
<Philip5> nikihr: den där bruden sjöng nog bättre än du på konsert :D
<nikihr> Philip5: hahaha antagligen men kul var det
<Philip5> lite
<HakanS> God eftermiddag!
<Philip5> HakanS: har du fått några nya grejer då?
 * kodein bytte upp sig till bättre 50-prime
<Philip5> kodein: men den var väl ändå en canon så den räknas inte ;)
<kodein> tja, jag funderar på en nikkor 50/1.2 iofs
<Philip5> tror inte det finns. eller det finns nog en men den är nog bara manuell fokus på
<HakanS> Philip5: Ja. Jag monterade ihop maskinen i torsdags kväll, men sedan har jag varit bortrest. Igår började jag föra över en massa filer till den nya hårddisken.
<kodein> men vad ska jag med nikon-af till?
<Philip5> HakanS: så du menar att du inte riktigt hunnut testa?
<Philip5> kodein: ge till mig för att du inte behöver den
<kodein> jo, tjena.
<Philip5> :)
<HakanS> Philip5: Lite har jag hunnit testa. Supertuxkart och TORCS flyter på utmärkt med den integrerade grafiken.
<Philip5> funderar på en 50/1.8
<Philip5> HakanS: vilken tur för det är väl allt du behöver ;)
<kodein> har du 35/1.8:an?
<kodein> skulle nog annars rekommendera den först och främst
<HakanS> Philip5: I alla fall barnen. Själv spelar jag inte. ;)
<Philip5> nä och jag vet inte om jag ska köra på den för den är crop-modell och jag ska försöka att inte köpa objektiv för det om/när jag väl tar klivet upp till fullsensor
<Philip5> HakanS: så det känns rätt ok med den inbyggda grafiken då?
<Philip5> ska man inte köra så mycket mer anvancerat så duger den nog utmärkt. du har ju video-acceration i den också
<kodein> det finns väl en FX-35:a också?
<Philip5> kodein: men annars är ju 35 mer "rätt" på crop
<HakanS> Philip5: Ja. Men det kan ju bero på att jag jämför med den gamla datorn.
<Philip5> kodein: jo men den kostar plenty
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<kodein> skumt om de bara har en 35/2 för DX och sen 35/1.4 för FX
<amelia> hej Philip5!
<HakanS> Philip5: Hur fungerar det om jag bara vill ha Digikam från ditt repo? Lägger jag till ditt förråd försöker ju alla program uppdateras, som du har där.
<amelia> Philip5: vad datar du med idag?
<Philip5> kodein: jo nikon brukar inte ha så många olika versioner av samma brännvidd
<Philip5> amelia: packar lite paket och skriver dokumention. arbete och fritid samtidigt
<kodein> de har då fler än jag orkar hålla reda på.
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> kodein: är du trogen canons egna objektiv eller vänstrar du med sigma och kanske tamron?
<kodein> jag har ett tamron, men jag brukar hålla mig till kvalitet i de flesta fallen. jag har ett gäng canon och så min absoluta favorit, Cosina Voigtländer Ultron 40/2 SL II :)
<kodein> och så har jag lite adaptrar för gamla manuella gluggar till diverse system
<Philip5> kul
<kodein> och så har jag en F->EF-adapter på ingång
<Philip5> men canon gör ju bra gluggar i sin proffsserie så det är ju mest pris och kvalitet man får kolla med andra tillverkare annars
<Philip5> pris kontra kvalitet
<kodein> jopp
<kodein> ska bli en 100/2.8L IS Macro framöver, tänkte jag
<HakanS> Philip5: Kan du sluta snacka off-topic och svara på min dator-relaterade fråga. ; ) :p
<kodein> kanske blir julklapp till mig själv :)
<Philip5> HakanS: är den hemlig så den inte går att ta i kanalen?
<Philip5> kodein: jag är sugen på nikons 105 macro
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag ställde den förut. Men du var nog så upptagen med kamerasnack så att du missade den. ;)   Jag tar den igen:
<HakanS> Philip5: Hur fungerar det om jag bara vill ha Digikam från ditt repo? Lägger jag till ditt förråd försöker ju alla program uppdateras, som du har där.
<kodein> väljer man inte specifikt med -t-flaggan, bara?
<Philip5> HakanS: då lägger du till min repo. installerar digikam och de paket som den vill dra med sig och sedan inaktiverar du min repo
<Philip5> går att välja som kodein säger också men kanske är pillrigt
<Philip5> HakanS: du måste dock uppdatera några kde-libs från min ppa som jag hoppas åker med då också om du bara lägger till men inte uppdaterar
<HakanS> Philip5: Men det kommer ju inte att funka med uppdateringar om jag inaktiverar ditt förråd efter digikam-installationen. Vad händer om det kommer uppgraderingar till de libbar som du har i ditt repo? Eller en uppgradering av Digikam?
<HakanS> Philip5: Kommer dessa då att uppgraderas från de officiella förråden.
<HakanS> ?
<Philip5> då får man göra om processen att aktivera det och installerar från mitt
<Philip5> annars kan du sätta "hold" på paket från min ppa att uppdateras
<Philip5> fast då uppdateras de nog inte alls om de kommer från annat håll heller
<amelia> Philip5: gött, jag skulle vilja ha lite mer fritid, det vore trevligt.
<Philip5> amelia: du får bli "hemmafru" och leva på att bamsefar drar in mer pengar och jobbar två jobb
<HakanS> Philip5: Får fundera på hur jag ska göra.
<amelia> Philip5: haha, nej... det skulle jag inte klara av..
<Philip5> amelia: då får du mycket fritid och kanske ett slag mot självkänslan och moralen men det är det väl värt?!?! ;P
<Barre> larsemil: för snurrigt för att jag skall hänga med i svängarna, jag väljer att uppfatta det du säger som en komplimang och tackar :P
<Philip5> Barre: en komplimang om/till dig?? det måste vara något fel??? ;P
<Barre> Philip5: jag kände likadant.. det är anledningen till att jag misstänker att jag missupffattat allt :)
<Philip5> Barre: eller så vill han låna pengar eller ha tjänster utav dig
<larsemil> Barre: och med det sagt undrar jag om det är en sak du kan göra för mig.
<larsemil> nerå
<larsemil> märks att det är måndag idag. går seegt
<Kim^Work> Seegt
<larsemil> någon som kör xubuntu?
<larsemil> jag har mappat ctrl + alt + t att öppna ny terminal
<larsemil> problemet är bara det att den inte är i fokus när den öppnar
<larsemil> så jag måste ändå klicka med musen alternativt alt + tabba igenom typ sjuttiofyra fönster
<Kirill^> delhage: Hann nog aldrig se ditt svar, när RH124-kursen skulle sluta den 11 november. :) Har inte fått alla uppgifter från RHEL om kurserna så. :(
<Kirill^> www
<nikihr> någon som är rails kunnig?
<HakanS> !fråga | nikihr
<ubot2> nikihr: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer de troligen svara :-).
<delhage> Kirill^: normalt runt 2-3 på eftermiddagen på den kursen, men det beror på
<Kirill^> delhage: Kanon :)
<HakanS> Kirill^: Jag läste irc-loggen från i fredags, där du skriver att du blivit motarbetad. Av vem och på vilket sätt?
<Kirill^> HakanS: Det vet du mycket väl, och inget jag tänker ta upp igen! Jag har ett par dagar kvar som "TC", en roll jag inte ens har kunnat få utöva. Så jag orkar inte lägga ner mer energi på Ubuntu-se ÖHT.
<HakanS> Kirill^: Mig veterligen har ingen hindrat dig från att utöva ditt TC-jobb.
<Kirill^> HakanS: Du kanske anser det, men det gör verkligen inte jag. Men struntsamma, vi får se om Christoffer kommer bli lika motarbetad när han kliver på, eller om han får fria händer som det innebär för en TC. Vi får se, vi får se!
<itmannen_laptop> Har testat folding v7 i denna laptop. Den dra 100 % bara genom att vara installlerad
<itmannen_laptop> Och inte ser man i systemövervakaren att den går
<HakanS> Kirill^: Det var just därför jag skulle vilja veta på vilket sätt du blivit motarbetad och hindrad. Eftersom jag inte förstår vad du menar.
<itmannen_laptop> Det blev bara 20 % när jag avinstallerade den
<itmannen_laptop> Jag har nog för dålig processor i  denna laptop för att köra folding
<HakanS> Kirill^: Du har ett flertal gånger framfört att du blivit motarbetad. Men aldrig förklarat på vilket sätt.
<Markslap> Jag kör den i jobblaptopen.
<Markslap> Hade glömt att sätta igång det i helgen dock. :<
<itmannen_laptop> Bra :)
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: kör du linuxversionen? med FAHcontrol kan man stänga ner den iaf. har inte riktigt kollat att stänga av den från början för den startas ju som en tjänst annars som går i bakgrunden
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5,  Jag har aldrig fått FAHcontroll att funka
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: starta den i från terminalen och kolla om det är pythonfel som du får. i så fall får man skapa en symlink som fixar det i 11.10
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: skriv FAHControl i terminalen och kör. kolla felmeddelandet
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: och det ska stavas så med små och stora bokstäver
<itmannen_laptop> Starta som en tjänst låter som Win
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5,  Jag startar alltid via terminalen
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5,  Jo jag vet om detta med stavningen
<Philip5> den går som en tjänst/daemon
<Philip5> tjänsten kickar igång per användare som loggar in tror jag. användare som kört fah
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5,  Men min processor i denna laptop är för dålig för folding
<Philip5> ubuntu 11.10 har python 2.7 som standard medan fah är skapad för python 2.6. så man får antingen peka om eller symlinka fahs pythongrejer till python 2.7
<itmannen_laptop> Även när jag startar "vanliga" folding så går det på 100 %
<itmannen_laptop> Men spela roll. Det räcker att jag kör GPU och CPU i min vanliga dator
<einand> Barre: fast code red spred sig bara till maskiner med iis
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: fixa till så du kan köra med fahcontol. smidigast: http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/8951/fahcontrolfoldinghomecl.png
<einand> och det tror jag inte många privat personer har öppet
<Philip5> ser ut så på min och man kan göra alla inställningar och sånt
<einand> att ens ha resusers öppna mot internet, anser jag är en dålig användare
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5,  Hm. Jag ska testa i min vanliga dator sedan
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: vill du veta nu hur du ska skriva eller ska vi ta det sedan på andra burken?
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5,  Vi tar den sen. tack :)
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: du ska skapa en symlänk från fah i python2.6 till 2.7
<Philip5> sedan funkar det :)
<itmannen_laptop> Ok. Jag återknyter till ämnet senare.
<Philip5> gör så
<itmannen_laptop> Tack för din vänliga hjälpsamhet
<Philip5> vassego
<Philip5> det går även att redigera själva startikonen i menyn så den kör python2.6 istället för 2.7
<Guest6077> nu har jag installerat 11.10 plus gnome 3 men måste allt vara så himla stort. Hela skrivbordet ser ut som en sån där Doro telefon som pensionärer har med stora knappar så man inte kan trycka fel ens om man är blind.
<Guest6077> jag vill ha tillbaka mitt snygga skrivbord med smala lister och små ikoner, är det bara att nedgradera till ubuntu hardy eller?
<CasperN> köp en pekskärm och upptäck revolutionen!
<CasperN> nya uit är ju till för att man ska peta på skärmen
<Guest6077> jag provade just att peta, det blev bara fingeravtryck...
<CasperN> :D
<arand> !inteunity is <reply> Ubuntu 11.10 använder normalt sett GNOME 3 med skalet !unity. För att använda GNOME Shell istället, installera paketet "gnome-shell" och möjligtvis även "gnome-tweak-tool". För GNOME Fallback mode, som liknar GNOME 2, installera "gnome-panel". Båda paketen placerar alternativ i sessionsmenyn vid login.
<Guest6077> ok tack arand, jag provar det.
<einand> Första Galileo-satelliterna på plats *ÄNTLIGEN*
<HakanS> Christoffer: Några nya skärminspelningar på gång?
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> johanbr: hur är läget "over there"?
<johanbr> jodå, det är väl bra... kallt idag
<Philip5> har ni redan börjat få riktig vinterkyla?
<johanbr> beror väl på vad man menar... 7 grader just nu
<Christoffer> HakanS Nej, tyvärr. Tenta på onsdag i elkretsteori och "Datorsäkerhet och drift" på fredag...sedan högskoleprovet på lördag
<Christoffer> så denna vecka är fullt upp...
<Christoffer> Jag siktar på November
<Philip5> 7 grader är nog mest riktigt novemberväder
<johanbr> Philip5, hur är det i Uppsala?
<Philip5> höstligt
<HakanS> Christoffer: Fullt upp verkar det som. ;)
<Philip5> höstlikt kanske det ska stå
<Christoffer> HakanS jo, precis =)
<Christoffer> HakanS något skoj på gång?
<amelia> johanbr: 7 grader är ju som här. rena höstvädret juh! :D
<HakanS> Christoffer: Har skaffat ny dator. Så jag har fullt upp med att föra över datat från den gamla.
<Christoffer> aha, alltid lika skoj =)
<einand> här hade vi saltbilen i morse
<Christoffer> med ny dator
<johanbr> amelia, iofs, fast för två veckor sen var det 25 grader varmt här, så det sjunker snabbt
<einand> johanbr: dom sa på vädret att genomsnittstempraturen sjunker 1 grad per dygnnu
<amelia> johanbr: hehe. vi hade någon topp på 20 grader för några veckor sedan.
<HakanS> Christoffer: Den gamla har 7-8 år på nacken. Enligt Phoronix tester ska den nya vara 15-20 ggr så snabb.
<Christoffer> 7 till 8 år är bra gammal...då var det definitivt dags för en ny
<delhage> Barre: fick plötsligt ett jobb i Tallin, ska dit ikväll, snacka om jetlag! ;)
<amelia> delhage: :)
<HakanS> Christoffer: Ska ta tag i redigeringen av en hög videofilmer. Med den gamla datorn var det segt.
<Christoffer> HakanS: Jaha, vad är det för filmer?
<HakanS> Christoffer: Mest semesterfilmer, och från när barnen var små. Då filmade jag nästan varje vecka.
<Christoffer> ok
<HakanS> Christoffer: antalet filmade minuter är omvänt proportionellt mot barnens ålder.
<Christoffer> Går i vågor det där. Jag har massor med foton(10000+) från 2008/2009 men sedan dess har jag inte äns 10st.
<Christoffer> hehe
<Christoffer> beror mycket på humör ...hur enkelt man får med sig kameran eller ej
<HakanS> Christoffer: Nackdelen med digitalkamera är att det är lätt att ta många bilder. Sedan har man inte tid att titta på dem.
<Christoffer> precis
<Christoffer> aja nu ska jag återgå till pluggandet en sväng. Ha de bra!
<HakanS> Christoffer: Lycka till.
<Christoffer> Tack
<TheClone> hej...nån som vet varför jag inte kan fjärransluta mot min linuxburk utan att ha en skärm inkopplad på den?
<antii> är den igång? :D
<TheClone> ja
<TheClone> om den startas med en skärm kan jag ansluta till den, startar den utan skärm kan jag inte ansluta till den.
<nikihr> någon som vet hur man säger cv på engelska?
<nikihr> :P
<HeMan> nikihr: utalet på orden (Curriculum vitae) eller vad?
<nikihr> HeMan: resume kunde man säga :)
<HeMan> nikihr: eller cv, båda funkar
<madbear> säger "SEE WE"? :D
<madbear> är det inte resume som gäller
<HeMan> olika i England vs USA tydligen
<HeMan> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Curriculum_vitae
<jo0ker> Har stött på lite patrull vad gäller att få igång min delning via samba, någon som har tid o hjälpa lite?
<cahoot> bara en allmän observation - ett felmeddelande kan vara en bra start
<Bixag> Någon som har tid för lite råd om hårdvara till ubuntu server? (Har det mesta bara lite frågor) Kan ta det priv
<Nafallo> !ask | Bixag
<ubot2> Bixag: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<salmiak> hej, hur gör jag så att grafikkortsdrivrutinen alltid förstår vad jag har för skärmar?
<salmiak> när man startat om verkar det som den glömt bort att den förut korrekt identiferat mina två crt skärmar, och istället återgår till nått flimmrigt 60Hz som i ATI Control Center listas som "[standard bildskärm]"
<Bixag> Okej, sitter på en core 2 duo 8400 , med (http://www.abit.com.tw/page/en/motherboard/motherboard_detail.php?pMODEL_NAME=IX38+QuadGT&fMTYPE=LGA775) Moderkort och 4 gig ram. Hade tänkt att försöka mig på at sätta upp en ubuntu server som fil server, Är dock lite osäker på om man skall välja raid eller inte, (Har en 40gig ssd och 2st wd20ears 2gig diskar och 2 st 1.5gigare) Har dock
<Bixag> läst att dom inte är något bra att ha i raid.
<realubot> Hallå alla som använder Windows i smyg!
<salmiak> ATI Catalyst Control Center menar jag förståss.
<salmiak> om jag byter plats på skärmsladdarna och startar Catalyst Control Center verkar den förstå vilka skärmarn jag har och sätter på 75Hz igen (tills nästa gång jag stängt av datorn) men jag ku inte hålla på och dra ur och i skärmsladdar varje gång jag startar datorn
<salmiak> det kanske kan påverkas av att en av mina skärmar inte alltid är påslagen också? jag satte nu på andra skärmen och startade Catalyst Control Center och då förstod den skärmarnas namn och bytte till 75Hz för båda....
<salmiak> skulle man kunna tvinga den att alltid anta mina två skärmar oavsett om båda är på eller ej när man startar datorn? eller ja tvinga den att alltid köra 75Hz helt enkelt för det väl bara det den har skärminfon till antar jag?
<Barre> delhage: dit skall jag om  1-2 veckor
<Barre> einand: ok, och med det menar du vad?  Samma resonemang kan ju användas till alla virus.. "men det spred sig ju bara till datorer med X" och ersätt X med SQL, Windows, Linux, OSX, etc..
<Barre> larsemil: vad?
<antii> Barreparre123
<larsemil> Barre: huhu?
<larsemil> antii: ditt password? :)
<antii> Ja.
<einand> Barre: hur ofta tror du att jag har iis igång på min stationära dator då, jag bara förklara att jag inte får virus
<einand> menar arbetstation
<salmiak> ja uschja att få iis på sin dator låter väldigt hemskt ;-)
<salmiak> realubot: och ohja, jag använder windows(98) i smyg. fast inte så ofta. det var nått med att den inte gillade mer än 256MB grafikminne eller vad det var...
<Barre> einand: du ställde en (möjligen retorisk) fråga om hur folk kan få virus. Jag gav ett par exempel på virus där användaren inte behövde göra något alls.. slut meddelande
<Barre> larsemil: du sa att du behövde hjälp...
<larsemil> det var något jag skrev i sammanhanget som Philip5 pratade om
<Barre> larsemil: ahh.. inget med andra ord ;P
<larsemil> precis
<einand> Barre: tja, jag tror förstås inte jag är ensam om att köra utan iis
<einand> och sedan är isf frågan, hur lyckas jag, och alla andra med lite kunskap klara sig ifrån likartade virus, även om man inte behöver göra nått
<salmiak> du är en riktigt tur-snubbe helt enkelt :-D
<einand> snarare så att fel folk använder internet
<einand> 20:04:24 -!- Dynamit is "A.Hitler (Vad trodde du)" on #ubuntu-se                                                                                              johanbr
<einand> moget namn ;)
<Barre> einand: jag hänger inte med i dina resonemang, men det gör inte eftersom jag inte är så vansinnigt intresserad. Jag tog din fråga om "folk" och antog att du menade folk i allmänhet, jag missuppfattade med andra ord eftersom det uppenbart efterom det uppenbarligen betydde "einand och 1337s" ;P
<salmiak> nått jag funderat på några dar nu är hur jag klarade mig utan internet förr™
<Dynamit> vem tusan har whois igång i inloggningen
<Dynamit> ?
<einand> Barre: nej, det betyder att jag har ingen aning om vart man letar efter virus
<cahoot> avledande fråga?
<einand> och att jag uppenbarligen helt omedvetet undviker den typ av problem
<einand> och därför är jag nyfiken på vad för rutiner jag har, som inte andra har som får virus
<einand> Dynamit: alla som har irssi
<einand> det är default
<cahoot> du kanske inte laddar hem 'underhållning'?
<einand> jodå, det tycker jag nog att jag gör
<Dynamit> snacka om mupp klient ha whois på inloggningen av användare
<cahoot> ok hursomhelst är väl frågan ett ärende för #windows
<einand> det är väl väldigt effektivt att kolla vilka som kommer in
<Dynamit> vem tusan som vill vara anonym anv. sitt riktiga namn. etc. i inställningarna??? ingen vad jag vet
<cahoot> Dynamit, om du besväras av att andra ser dina uppgifter - varför inte ändra?
<Dynamit> så vad är vitsen att ha whois igång på inloggningen
<Dynamit> det gör jag inte
<einand> vad är isf problemet
<Dynamit> undrar bara vrf. man har igång det
<einand> för man kanske vill se vem som kommer in
<Dynamit> och man måste ha whois i inloggningen då
<Dynamit> ?
<einand> ja
<Dynamit> min klient struntar i whois
<Dynamit> det räcker väl med "email" och ip
<einand> det är väl ditt problem isf
<Dynamit> jag bryr mig inte
<einand> tja, jag gillar iaf att veta vem jag pratar med
<larsemil> Dynamit: vem är det som whoisar menar du?
<Dynamit> Einand kommenterade vad jag har skrivit in som namn och jag frågade då vem har whois igång på inloggningen av anv.
<larsemil> Dynamit: einand kollar alltid alla personer som loggar in via script.
<larsemil> Dynamit: han kör väl också en ctcp för att se vilken klient du kör
<Dynamit> får han göra
<Dynamit> vill jag talar jag om för den att ge fn att svara
<Dynamit> eller spoofa
<Dynamit> om jag har något att gömma
<Guest25122> nu har jag suttit och pillat med det här 11.10 nån timme. Ok, jag kan köpa det med gnome 3. Men finns det verkligen inget sätt att förminska typsnittet, minska storleken på alla ikoner och minska tjockleken på panelen högst upp.
<Guest25122> Just nu känns det som man har något hjälpläge instlällt där allt är lite större och inzoomat för personer med sämre syn...
<Philip5> Guest25122: köra i högre upplösning
<Philip5> kolla att du kör bästa drivisarna för ditt grafikkort och inte någon nödlösning
<Guest25122> 1280 x 800 är det högsta jag kan få
<Guest25122> och då ser det fortfarande löjligt stort ut...
<Guest25122> drivrutinerna verkar vara ok. har ju en laptop utan konstigheter
<salmiak> ja du vet, på gamla goda tiden med win3 var 800x600 helt okej, linux/unix har väl alltid krävt minst 1024x768 för att gå att använda, och nu är det dags för nya friska tag med att 8000x4500 är mini upplösning som duger. eller nått. :-D
<Philip5> om du kör 1280x800 så borde det vara rätt ok. antar du borde kunna ändra storlek på ikoner och typsnitt också
<Philip5> nu kör jag inte gnome alls utan kde så jag har dålig koll på inställningarna för sånt där
<Philip5> värst vilka byggkötider det var på launchpad idag då
<Philip5> har grejer som köat i 8,5 timmar utan att ha byggts än
<Guest25122> men det jag inte förstår är vad som hänt. anledningen till att jag lämnade windows var möjligheten att kunna ställa in allt så det såg ut som jag ville. Att det var ett fritt system. Det enda jag lyckas göra nu är på sin höjd att byta skrivbordsbakgrund, alltså nu verkar ju Mac vara mer anpassningsbart än ubuntu
<Guest25122> förlåt att jag gnäller. ska sluta med det.
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> du får gärna gnälla på gnome :D
<Philip5> heja kde! :D
<salmiak> nu skulle jag ju inte säga nej till en datorskärm, säg 30cm hög, med upplösning på 300dpi.... vore nice. men jag misstänker det blir dyrt.
<Guest25122> och svårt att bära med sig...
<cahoot> 300dpi?
<salmiak> oh.. har inte tänkt på att bära med mig skämar... men... tja en ha-i-knät-skärm att ta med sig till soffan på 30x50 cm vore ju nice också... om den inte väger för mycket förståss.
<salmiak> tja 300dpi klarade de gamla gamla stenålders laserskrivarna, borde väl vara minsta acceptabla upplösningen på en skärm idag väl?
<cahoot> 9000px på 30" - oj
<cahoot> som ett foto av hög klass
<salmiak> fast med en typ normal datorskärmsstorlek blir bara max 4800x3600 pixel iofs... inte såå mycket. undrar hur stor upplösning DVI klarar
<salmiak> Guest25122: och jag tror du ska undvika gnome för närvarande om du vill kunna ställa in allt så det ser ut som man själv vill ....
<gusnan> Det har väl varit Gnomes grej att dölja allt "avancerat" i inställningar rätt länge?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/314527_303240706368962_166854740007560_1280229_1175048657_n.jpg
<amelia> hmm...
<amelia> den länken var ju inte så ontopic kanske..
<larsemil> amelia: men den var rolig!
<larsemil> nu sova
<amelia> larsemil: men gnäller jag inte på alla när de gör fel blir det ett jävla liv så jag skiter i om det är roligt.
<spacebug-> konsekvent och bra
<antii> zZz
<realubot> Skärp er.
<itmannen> Philip5  Är du upptagen ?
<einand> detta är små coolt
<einand> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/7f93bca5_firefox.png
<einand> någon som kan lista ut vad jag gjrot?
<itmannen> Philip5  Jag återkommer i ärendet senare
<HeMan> einand: cygwin?
<HeMan> einand: fast då borde du inte behöva putty
<Philip5> itmannen: nu är det senare :D
<einand> HeMan: nix, jag sa native, inte omkompilerat med cygwin
<einand> eller, var inte i denan kanalen
<einand> sorry
<einand> iaf kan köra native linux program
<HeMan> einand: tänkte X-servern från cygwin
<einand> samt putty kör jag för jag kör irc i den
<HeMan> einand: i cygwin finns "vanliga" ssh
<HeMan> einand: http://www.colinux.org/ då?
<einand> inte blotat min dator med cygwin
<einand> colinux skall jag testa
<HeMan> ok, annars säger mina stackars kompisar som måste köra windows att det första man ska göra är att dra på cygwin så den går använda
<einand> gillar inte cygwin faktiskt
<HeMan> mingw då?
<HeMan> ooh, en trip ned för minnenas allé; djgpp!
<HeMan> linux i rymden! http://www.syslog.nu/node/3449
<gusnan> hah! Det var inte igår man hörde nåt om djgpp.. :)
<Philip5> najs, dropbox funkar ju riktigt smdigt med kde och dolphin nu också :)
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-25
<whomee> fasen glömde ju "gomorron"
<amelia> *gäsp* morrn!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HakanS> Morrn! Dags för 9-fika.
<Whiskey> :P
<Whiskey> Någon bra snubbe på Linux around
<Whiskey> har lite problem med PHP Fast antar att det är linux relatat
<barzam> fråga på bara, om nån kan svarar de säkert
<Coffe> <?php echo " fråga så kanske någon svarar"; ?>
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Är det där verkligen php?
<amelia> urgh, måste kräla mig iväg ända till andra sidan av huset till bankomaten..
<amelia> iofs shysst att man slipper behöver lämna kontoret, men ändå... det är skitlångt..
<andol> Haffe: Tja, min /usr/bin/php lyckas parsa det i alla fall.
<Barre> g
<larsemil> är väl så standard php som det kan bli?
<andol> larsemil: Gissar att echo("foo") är något mer ser mer utav, alltså med parenteserna?
<larsemil> andol: mjaee. just när det gäller echo är folk väldigt liberala med att skippa paranteserna tror jag.
<larsemil> andol: http://php.net/manual/en/function.echo.php kolla exemplen
<larsemil> det är en "language construct" och inte en funktion
<andol> larsemil: Du har säkert rätt. Däremot för oss som mest sett gamla exempel utav php-kod så tror jag att echo("foo") var vanligare. Vilket inte gör det rätt, men förklarar varför någon skulle kunna tycka att frånvaron såg konstig ut, typ.
<andol> Inte för att det spelar någon som helst roll, men ändå :-)
<Whiskey> hehe
<Whiskey> jag försöker göra såhär
<Whiskey> $addr = gethostbyname("LinuxMint-Virtual-Machine");
<Whiskey> får tbx "127.0.1.1"
<Whiskey> som skulle varit 192.168.1.x
<bamsefar> Nä, det stämmer väl?
<Whiskey> njaj
<Whiskey> jag försöker få ut 192.168.1.x
<Whiskey> men lyckas inte
<larsemil> Whiskey: hur ser din /etc/hosts ut då?
<Whiskey> lasermil: Tja :D
<Whiskey> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<Whiskey> 127.0.1.1 LinuxMint-Virtual-Machine
<Whiskey> LinuxMint-Virtual-Machinee
<Whiskey> så ser den ut
<larsemil> då är det väl inte så konstigt att du får det som svar.
<Whiskey> men
<Whiskey> hur får jag det att ge mig 192.168.1.x
<Whiskey> utan att skriva det
<Whiskey> jag menar ändrar datorn interna IP får jag ju fel svar
<larsemil> japp
<Whiskey> måste finnas ett sätt o göra det dynamiskt
<Whiskey> eller är det omöjligt
<bamsefar> Du får väl köra ifconfig eller något
<bamsefar> Och parsa outputen
<Whiskey> hehe :D
<Whiskey> jag är inte så bra på såntdär :D
<larsemil> Whiskey: alltså dyndns är ju verkligen inte till för lokala nätverk. det du vill uppnå får du ju ut genom att konfa din router lite.
<Whiskey> ummm
<Whiskey> det går inte o confa den
<Whiskey> är cp router från thomson går inte göra ett skit i den :D
<coobra> hehe
<larsemil> Whiskey: ifconfig eth0 |grep "inet addr" |awk '{print $2}' |awk -F: '{print $2}'
<Whiskey> hade en netgear innan då var allt frid o fröjd
<Whiskey> mmm testar de :D
<Whiskey> måste ut med hundarna :D
<larsemil> $myip = `ifconfig eth0 |grep "inet addr" |awk '{print $2}' |awk -F: '{print $2}`
<larsemil> typ
<Whiskey> va fan
<Whiskey> funkade parfekt
<Whiskey> tackar för de :D
<Whiskey> hår de ha den i hosts?
<Whiskey> eller kan bara php hatera den :d
<MrMind> fasiken va jag gillar 11.10, tycker t.om unity är trevligt =)
<Kimmen> jag börjar faktiskt vänja mig
<larsemil> Whiskey: bara php
<larsemil> Whiskey: eftersom det är php
<MrMind> Kimmen: jo, jag med. skulle dock vart trevligt med inställningsmöjligheter native i ubuntu =)
<MrMind> för docken alltså
<MrMind> men annars är det riktigt trevligt
<Kimmen> MrMind: jo men det kommer nog. Skulle själv vilja ändra lite för den.
<Kimmen> gillar inte riktigt programväxlaren då den ofta kräver två händer på tangentbordet för att få rätt fönster
<Kimmen> *fort dvs
<MrMind> jo, det är jag stört mig på lite med faktiskt... men som sagt, i helhet är det riktigt trevligt
<MrMind> tänkte bara kolla snabbt ifall någon vet ifall det är möjligt att få docken i unity att inte gömma sig automatiskt vid maximering av fönster utan att behöva installera ccsm?
<nikihr> Någon som är duktig på rails och använder sig utav paperclip för att ladda upp bilder / dokument?
<larsemil> finns det någon vettig xml viewer som man kan söka i? Grafisk alltså. Firefox hänger sig på mina filer(10mb stora)
<Kimmen> testat geany?
<Nafallo> http://wiki.eth-0.nl/index.php/List_of_IkeaRacks
<Nafallo> ^-- amelia
<Nafallo> amelia: iofs, dina far inte plats i 19" ;-)
<itmannen> Varför är inte Philip5 här när jag behöver han ?
<itmannen> Det är en fråga om rikets säkerhet.
<photoz> Hur kan man så omedelbart se om en person är svensk/amerikan och båda två är "vita"?
<Barre> finn det en fråga eller ett påstående i det du skriver? och vad handlar detta om i sådant fal..
<Barre> s/l./ll./
<itmannen> Jag funderar skarpt på att ta över WikiLeaks mantel.
<itmannen> Iaf en light-version bara för min kommun.
<photoz> Passar bra. En idiot tar över en kriminell idiots mantel.
<itmannen> :D Härligt med hedersbetygelser
<HeMan> umm, Wikileaks är väl inte kriminella?
<HeMan> dom gör samma som reportrar gjorde förr i tiden
<itmannen> HeMan  Nja dom lever i gränszonen. För det är olagligt att hacka databaser
<HeMan> itmannen: vad har dom hackat för databaser? har dom inte bara fått infot av andra källor?
<salmiak> finns det nån expert på vad man skriver i /etc/X11/xorg.conf här idag?
<itmannen> HeMan  Jo mycket hat kommit från andra. helt rätt. Men det finns inget som heter"handlat i god tro"
<HeMan> itmannen: det är ju precis så reportrar jobbat i alla tider
<itmannen> Men för mig så får dom hacka precis vad dom vill.
<itmannen> Det är bara bra att politiska skumraskaffärer blir kända.
<salmiak> sannt sannt
<HeMan> wikileaks är väl inte ens åtalade för något brott?
<itmannen> Kanske inte. jag kommer inte ihåg
<salmiak> ja det jag har problem med är att jag vill skriva nått i xorg.conf så att ATI catalyst drivrutinerna håller sig till 75HZ jämt och inte bara när de har lust
<nikihr> någon som har en rails server eller känner till någon som ja kan hosta ett projekt ett par dagar?
<andol> nikihr: Om det bara rör sig om ett par dagar, kan du inte host det hemifrån då?
<salmiak> jag provade skriva    Option "VertRefresh" "75Hz" under de tre Section "Monitor" som står i den men det hjälpte inte, och nu provade jag skriva VertRefresh  75 (alltså inte option) istället och det blev ändå 60Hz efter omstarten, men drivrutinen har tydligen skrivit om det till tre rader istället
<nikihr> det är för jobbet, har bara en laptop här tills det fixar sig med annan server
<salmiak> så här har den ändrat min rad till: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/718718/
<whomee> någon som nyttjar fetchmail och vet hur man drar en reverse på sättet den plockar hem mail? :) för nu börjar den med de äldsta först
<salmiak> hela /etc/X11/xorg.conf filen är http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/718720/
<Kimmen> salmiak: VertRefresh är något helt annat
<Kimmen> salmiak: du kan ju testa ändra TargetRefresh istället till 75
<salmiak> Kimmen: blä... då har jag missförstått man-filen jag försökt läsa i så fall...
<salmiak> Kimmen: ja den har  Option "TargetRefresh" "75" på två av Monitor-sektionerna. Hmm.. jag ser nu att den ändrat den ena till Option "TargetRefresh" "60"  föresten. jag får prova ändra tillbaka den till 75 och starta om igen då
<salmiak> Föresten kan starta om bara X, inte hela linux? fast det går väl inte starta om X utan att alla programmen avslutas i alla fall va?
 * Barre funderar på att installera sparkleshare ikväll
<bamsefar> Barre: Du får berätta hur det går. :)
 * larsemil kör redan sparkleshare
<Barre> bamsefar: will do..
<larsemil> väldigt enkel process.
<larsemil> kör igång ett git repository på servern
<larsemil> kör igång sparkleshare och välj det repositoryt
<larsemil> klart
<larsemil> sen kan man köra sparkleshares nodejs dashboard också - då finns en androidapp man kan använda
<larsemil> nu duscha, sen på visning!
<Barre> larsemil: boka inte upp något ikväll, du sitter nämligen på supporttjänst ikväll...
<HeMan> nån som vet om det finns färdig hårddisk-images med freedos?
<itmannen> HeMan  http://www.livecdlist.com/
<HeMan> itmannen: är det inte bara iso's?
<itmannen> Jag vet inte riktigt. men det finns iaf mycket att välja på
<HeMan> jag skulle behöva en hd-image med en partition på
<Barre> HeMan: jag vet att det finns för VirtualBox, torde väl gå att konvertera till "wattevva"-hypervisor
<HeMan> Barre: jag behöver det till fysiskt järn
<HeMan> Barre: fast det borde gå konvertera till det med
<Barre> HeMan: ahh...
<Barre> HeMan: ja, rent teoretiskt borde det väl gå att göra den "fet"...
<HeMan> fast jag gör nog en disk-image och så bootar jag en freedos-iso och gör imagen bootbar innifrån den
<HeMan> ...i kvm
<Barre> larsemil: kör du i egen git, eller en publik?
<Barre> larsemil: ...alltså som backend för sparkleshare
<Barre> arrghh... The bundle currently doesn’t run on Lion. We’re working on it
<Barre> någon som vet något alternativ för sparkleshare, helst ett som kör https......
<HeMan> så lätt gick det att göra en HD-image med freedos!
<HeMan> färdig redan
<salmiak> HeMan: det finns inget länkat från www.freedos.org då? det fanns ju nån freedos distribution 'balder' som kanske har annars?
<HeMan> salmiak: jag har redan gjort en image!
<salmiak> HeMan: aha du får skriva en liten sida i freedos wiki hur man gör så det är lätt att hitta med google :)
<salmiak> jag ser att det finns en version 1.1-test3 nu föresten
<larsemil> Barre: egen
<Barre> larsemil: ok
<Barre> delhage: bokat resa till tallin, du har inte rivit stället nu? ;)
<delhage> Barre: inte än
<delhage> Barre: när ska du hiåt då?
<Barre> delhage: jag trodde du var där nu :/   jag har bokat min precis, jag skall till den 10
<Barre> ahh... jag missförstod.... du är där nu, men du har inte rivit det ännu... :)
<delhage> Barre: jag är där nu, men jag har inte rivit stället
<delhage> juste
<Barre> delhage: hur länge blir du där då? jag slipper vara där längre en ett par dagar :)
<Coffe> bf3 är inte alls roligt.. lovar :P
<Barre> är det släppt nu
<delhage> Barre: åker hem på fredag, men ska kanske tillbaks på måndag en dag
<antii> Coffe: jo det är det :P
<antii> Barre: torsdag
<Coffe> antii, ja ... spelade hela natten
<Barre> mwf3 då?
<Philip5> trevligt att man kan köra dropbox utan att behöva en massa nautilusgrejer med kde nu för tiden
<antii> :p
<coobra> kde är bläääh
<antii> vill ha en egen dropbox server
 * Barre också
<speakman> Hur sjutton får man fram vilken kanal som var i vilket fönster i irssi?
<speakman> servern fick sitt första driftavbrott på 4 år
<itmannen_laptop> bash: /usr/local/bin/FAHControl: /usr/local/bin/python: felaktig tolk: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<itmannen_laptop> Vad säger du Philp5 ?
<larsemil> itmannen_laptop: /usr/bin/python är sökvägen i ubuntu
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: varför skulle du ha FAHControl där?
<Philip5> du har den väl i /usr/bin/FAHControl
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5, Men detta får jag i terminalen när jag starta FAHControl
<speakman> itmannen_laptop: ändra i filen /usr/local/bin/FAHControl så första raden lyder; #!/usr/bin/env python
<arand> speakman: /window list ?
<Philip5> har du installerat fah 7 med deb-filen för ubuntu?
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5,  Japp
<speakman> arand: tack men där är allt tomt, bara en massa öppna fönster p.g.a. /layout save
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: har du varit inne och pillat i filen?
<speakman> problemet kan ligga i att jag inte har freenode som ett nätverk. Märkligt att det inte är emd per default.
<arand> speakman: Om du har sparat layout borde fönstrena automatisk återgå..
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5,  Nä jag lovar och svär. har precis installerat. igen
<HeMan> heh, man har kört dos i 3 minuter, sen skriver man dir isf ls
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: är det version 4.1.38 du installerar?
<speakman> arand: japp men jag anar att det är för att jag kört /connect irc.freenode.net istället för att lägga in det som ett /network
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: ops... 7.1.38 ska det vara
<itmannen_laptop> :) Precis så
<Philip5> om du kollar på första raden i /usr/bin/FAHControl vad står det där?
<Philip5> det ska stå #!/usr/bin/python
<delhage> Barre: när ska du hit?
<antii> touch Philip5
<antii> :-D
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: fast om du installerar paketet python2.6 och sedan ändrar första raden i /usr/bin/FAHControl till #!/usr/bin/python2.6 så kommer det funka sedan
<Philip5> antii: kinky
<Barre> delhage: 10/11
<itmannen_laptop> Ok. Men filen är skrivskadda så jag måste logga in som root
<Philip5> du måste ändra den som root ja
<Philip5> vad redigerar du filer med för program i gnome?
<itmannen_laptop> gedit
<phnom> Nån annan som kör conky + dzen2? Min conky blinkar, lite irriterande =/
<Philip5> gksudo gedit /usr/bin/FAHControl
<Philip5> så får du rättigheter att ändra i filen
<whomee> phnom: får ni köra sådana avancerade saker på SE?
<phnom> whomee: Det här är min egna laptop :P
<whomee> phnom: ska skvallra!
<phnom> :O
<whomee> mhmm sådeså!
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5,  Den filen är helt tom. Ska det vara så ?
<itmannen_laptop> gksudo gedit /usr/local/bin/FAHControl. Men här finns det massor
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: såg nu att den ligger där på din för de har packat paketet för i386 "fel"
<Philip5> så den ligger i local för dig men om de gjort som man borde så ska den inte ligga där
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: frågan är bara om det kommer göra fler fel med att den pekar i local utan att det ska vara där
<Philip5> han som byggt paketet har satt fel prefix
<Philip5> men det är rätt i amd64-versionen
<itmannen_laptop> Men nu har jag ändrat på bägge ställerna
<itmannen_laptop> bash: /usr/local/bin/FAHControl: /usr/local/bin/python2.6: felaktig tolk: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<Philip5> ska vara /usr/bin/python2.6 och du måste även installera paketet python 2.6
<Philip5> python2.6
<itmannen_laptop> Jag har installerat 2.6
<Philip5> ändra då till /usr/bin/python2.6 i /usr/local/bin/FAHControl
<itmannen_laptop> Ok
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5,  Vore du inte karl så skulle jag krama dig. :) Nu funkar det.
<HeMan> man kan krama karlar, det brukar jag göra så fort jag får chansen
<Philip5> :)
<HeMan> lite lämpligt avväpnande
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5,  Du är härmed min nya Gud. Amen
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: var för att ubuntu 11.10 använder python 2.7 som standard och fah 7 är byggt för att använda python 2.6
<itmannen_laptop> HeMan, Ett tips. Prova inte det med mig
<HeMan> itmannen_laptop: kram beställd!
<Barre> idag är jag glad att jag använder olika lösen till alla sajter, alla andra dagar tycker jag det är lite jobbigt
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5,  men den är maskinen är en 11.04 i386
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: då kanske du och jag inte ska mötas irl då... första gången jag träffade Barre så körde jag in min kalla hand innanför tröjan på honom utan att vi kände varandra... bara så där för att hälsa och bryta isen :D
<itmannen_laptop> HeMan,  Tvi vale för den lede
 * Barre är fortfarande rädd för Philip5 
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5,  Jag förmodar att du skämtar
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: kanske lite mer vågat än en kram
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: nej, på riktigt
<larsemil> Barre: vem är inte det.
<Philip5> :P
<itmannen_laptop> Pyttsan heller
<Barre> larsemil: +1
<larsemil> man vet aldrig var man har fanatiska kde-användare.
<Coffe> Barre,  vem är inte det :P
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: fråga Barre så får du höra
<Barre> itmannen_laptop: det är sant, och de var iskalla
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: var på ett ubuntu releaseparty i sthlm
<Coffe> Philip5,  det jag var på ?
<itmannen_laptop> Suck. ur led är tiden
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: men Barre tyckte det var mest mysigt men lite svårt att erkänna för honom
<Philip5> Coffe: ja du var ju också med
<Philip5> Barre: vad gör du för at få se där len och fin hy då? ;P
<Coffe> 10.04 ?
<Coffe> minns inte
<Philip5> Coffe:  nått sånt
<itmannen_laptop> Förra gången det var en sådan här diskution om män så kostade det mig 6000 i böter :D
<Barre> nej, det var 9.10
<Barre> det var iskallt ute... måste ha varit 9.10
<Coffe> du är så gammal å klok Barre  :)
<Philip5> ja det var på hösten för det var kyligt ute... därav kalla händer
<Barre> precis
<Barre> mörkt och kallt
<whomee> Philip5: ska vi mötas och hålla händerna i varandras armhålor?
<Philip5> lite läskigt
<Philip5> whomee: lite så där lumpenövning
<itmannen_laptop> Herre Giv Mig Styrka
<Barre> hemgång
<itmannen_laptop> Tack :D
<whomee> Philip5: exakt
<Barre> i brist på annat blir det sparkeshare-installation ikväll... om inte någon tippsar om ett https-baserat system för filsynkning d.v.s.
<Barre> l8r
<itmannen_laptop> Jag tvivlar på att det är någon fler än jag som gjort lumpen här
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: så klart man har... man hade ju liksom inget val
<whomee> itmannen_laptop: jag ville men fick inte, tyvärr
<HeMan> itmannen_laptop: jag gjorde lumpen
<itmannen_laptop> Kock ?
<HeMan> itmannen_laptop: underrättelseassistänt
<Philip5> whomee: så du fick aldrig köra händer och fötter i andra mäns armhålor?!?! :O
<whomee> Philip5: prcis :(
<HeMan> *assistent
<Philip5> whomee: förstår att det känns jobbigt
<coobra> HeMan: !! :D
<itmannen_laptop> HeMan,  :)
<phnom> Men, vafan... Om man packar ett paket specifikt för att det INTE ska krocka med libgl, och sen lägger det i AUR, då borde man ju tycka att de borde göra så att det inte krockar med libgl...
<whomee> Philip5: yeap :( fick ju tjänst och allt men vart aldrig inkallad :'( *didnt get the male love*
<HeMan> så först var det jägartjänst när man sköt på pappfigurer och gick baskerprov och annat
<HeMan> sen blev det programmering i 8 månader!
<itmannen_laptop> Fariken vad fränt med FAHControl
<arand> phnom: Vilket äre?
<Philip5> whomee: du skulle väl gjort det i alla spartider. när jag gjorde det hade jag gärna stått över det men nu när det är gjort är det ju lite lustiga anekdoter man har om allt skit, tråkigt och sånt man gjorde
<phnom> arand: nvidia-utils-bumblebee
<phnom> Får conflict när jag försöker installera det..
<whomee> Philip5: jag skulle gjort det för cirka 11 år sen .. kanske var i samband med spartider ..
<Philip5> HeMan: var du också inom kustartilleriet?
<Philip5> HeMan: jag låt ute i vaxholm
<Philip5> låg
<HeMan> Philip5: nope, armén
<HeMan> Philip5: i Karlsborg
<Philip5> HeMan: aha, du är sånn
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: tycker du fahcontrol var smidigt då?
<itmannen_laptop> Men nu måste jag göra mig iordning för ett politiskt stormöte IRL
<HeMan> Hur var sloganen: "Armén, så långt man kan gå, flygvapnet, så högt man kan komma, flottan, så djupt man kan sjunka"
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5,  Underbart verktyg
<Philip5> HeMan: tsss, fast jag var ju KA och det räknas ju inte riktigt som flottan i min värld
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: funkar viewen för dig också eller måste du in och ändra i den också?
<itmannen_laptop> Jag ska kolla nu
<HeMan> Philip5: ah, du fick inte ens börja sjunka!
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5,  Den funkar också :)
<Philip5> najs
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5,  Kan du göra mig en stor tjänst ?
<Philip5> HeMan: nä vi fick iof åka lite stridsbåt 90 men annars var jag mest på land eller öar
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: vad?
<HeMan> Philip5: du hade ett t för mycke, det skulle stå "annars var jag mes på land eller öar"... :-)
<Philip5> HeMan: :P
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5,  Skriv något elakt till mig så jag blir taggad inför mitt politiska möte
<Philip5> vad är elakt då? att du är en riktigt borgarbracka?!
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5,  Nja för klent
<Philip5> itmannen_laptop: elle för sant ;)
<itmannen_laptop> Philip5,  Jag får väl sitta i bilen och lyssna på ljugholt innan. Det räcker nog :D
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> eller så blir det bara tragikomiskt
<itmannen_laptop> Tack för mig och tack för hjälpen
<Philip5> fast nu ska jag göra lite nytta
<Philip5> bbl
<larsemil> HeMan: jag är mer av åsikten att oavsett syssla så är det ganska töntigt om den innefattar vapen
<realubot> Hallå alla linuxpundare!
<Barre> larsemil: och jag som gjorde min värnplikt som vapentekniker... ;)
<antii> :P
<Barre> nej.. blir ingen sparkleshare för mig idag... för trött, går och lägger mig istället.. *tråkig*
<larsemil> haha
<Barre> jag är så sjukt trött, måste vara tidsomställningen...
<larsemil> det. och den mörka hösten. alla jag pratar med verkar vara trötta
<einand> vad är sparkleshare?
<larsemil> opensource dropbox typ
<realubot> Vad är skillnaden mellan Cat5e och Cat6?
<Philip5> jahapp
<spacebug-> det här kan ju inte stämma.. hum
<spacebug-> jag har 10 Mbit upload. En vän tankar två DVD-filmer av mig på 4,4 GB vardera. Han har varit ansluten i 30 min och tankar 40% av båda filmerna.
<spacebug-> och jag ser att jag skickar i ca 10 Mbit/s
<spacebug-> kan det va ftpwho som visar fel tro
<jesper85m> läget folket
<cahoot> spacebug-, bit vs byte?
<HeMan> realubot: Cat6 kan man köra 10 Gbit/s på
<HeMan> realubot: dock bara 55 meter
<HeMan> realubot: 37 meter i en "störig" miljö
<realubot> HeMan: Mm. Och i övrigt? Vad är skillnaden?
<HeMan> realubot: 150 MHz
<realubot> Ska man har UTF? eller FTF?
<realubot> HeMan: What?
<realubot> 150 Mhz?
<HeMan> realubot: cat6 har 250 MHz bandbredd och cat5e har 100 MHz
<HeMan> realubot: det räcker med unshielded för dig
<HeMan> realubot: om du inte råkar ha en 3G-basstation du ska dra kablarna genom
<realubot> HeMan: Ok, om 250MHz klarar 10Gbit/s vad klarar då Cat5e?
<HeMan> realubot: 1 Gbit/s
<realubot> Ok.
<HeMan> realubot: 100 meter
<realubot> Det räcker. Cat5e UFT då.
 * realubot bjuder HeMan på kaffe som tack för hjälpen.
<HeMan> jag kör med Cat6 i vårat hus
<realubot> Varför?
<HeMan> det är dumt att begränsa sig
<HeMan> och jag fick kanon-pris på kabeln
<HeMan> ca 700 kr för 305 meter cat6
<einand> HeMan: är väl ett rätt normalt pris
<realubot> *UTP
<realubot> heter det.
<HeMan> einand: inte till privatpersoner tror jag
<einand> tror jag nog
<HeMan> einand: sen är det något år sedan
<einand> jag gav 460kr för 305m cat5e
<einand> fast var typ 5Ã¥r sedan
<einand> fast, jag köpte 100m cat6 från kina nu (10x10meter) för 150kr
<maxjezy> någon som vet ett cpu temp program till windows 7
<maxjezy> sitter och renderar nu en hel del och vill veta temp
<HeMan> maxjezy: lm_sensors
<HeMan> maxjezy: ah, såg inte att du körde udda-os
<Puttek> speedfan kan nog se det mesta
<einand> HeMan: du kan utan större problem köra 10Gbs på cat5e med
<maxjezy> fan det snackar om nått .net grej
<Slartibart> Nån som kan tipsa om en fin guide om viloläge/swap? 'free -m' säger att mitt swaputrymme är 0 använt av 9857. /dev/sda3 finns med i /proc/swaps, samma uuid används i /etc/fstab och /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume, och jag har kört 'sudo update-initramfs -u'. Men jag lyckas ändå inte få mitt oneiric att gå ner i viloläge, utan varje gång jag startar får jag logga in på nytt.
<maxjezy> när jag kör programmet
<maxjezy> får söka vidare
<realubot> Core Temp
<HeMan> einand: men den är inte specad för det
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
<einand> HeMan: det stämmer
<einand> men betyder inte att det inte fungerar
<einand> specifikationen har en 200-400% felmarginal
<maxjezy> realubot ska testa
<HeMan> einand: jag har mest kör 10 Gb på cat6 och en del på fiber
<einand> jo
<einand> är väl ingen större prisskillnad, så man kan lika gärna köra på bättre specifikation
<HeMan> precis
<HeMan> men nu; läsa Ola Binis senaste blogpost och lyssna på podsändning om GlusteFS!
<maxjezy> ibland går det upp i 60 grader
<maxjezy> 98 är max
<maxjezy> borde inte vara någon fara då
<maxjezy> ?
<Puttek> 60 grader är väl ingen fara
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=19561
<maxjezy> så ser det ut
<realubot> maxjezy: 60 grader är ju ingenting för en prolle.
<realubot> Om det går att lita på programmet
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är ju låg load.
<realubot> Så inte så konstigt om temp. är låg då kanske.
<realubot> TazSweden?
<TazSweden> Ja
<TazSweden> Inget ??
<realubot> TazSweden: Vad är du för en figur?
<realubot> Nehe.
<realubot> Inte det.
<itmannen> Nu har jag fått igång FAHControll även i denna dator. Men jag funderar på varför jag inte ser mitt eget i FAHViewer. bara en demo
<itmannen> I min laptop funkar det utmärkt. Mysko. Iof så är det knappast jordens undergång :)
<realubot> itmannen: Har du lagt in en växel till?
<itmannen> realubot  Nja. Men jag är av naturen nyfiken och vill testa lite
<realubot> itmannen: Du klättrar snabbt i statistiken.
<einand> vad är FAHControll och FAHViewer.
<itmannen> realubot  Nä det går alldeles för sakta. Jag hinner bli begravd innan jag når pallplats
<itmannen> realubot  Även om mitt mål är att bli på en hedersam pallplats
<itmannen> einand  Med FAHControll så kan de se grafiskt och styra dina klienter. Med FAHViewer så ser du dina vikningar i 3D
<einand> aha Folder At Home
<einand> därför jag kände igen FAH
<itmannen> Rätt
<itmannen> Folder@Home
<itmannen> Ikväll har jag känt mig som en katt bland hermelinerna. Jag och 50 hjärtvättade sossar på samma möta
<itmannen> Nu borde jag egentligen sätta mig och vila min arma hjärna ett tag från allt politiskt tjafs
<realubot> Folding@home
<Philip5> itmannen: hyllat juholt hela kvällen alltså
<itmannen> Philip5  Hm. Men jag är en liten elaking. Jag spelade in allt i smyg :D
<itmannen> Ljudet alltså
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> så du kan sälja bandet till aftonbladet
<itmannen> Philip5  Snarare Expressen skulle jag tro. Eller utöva utpressing för att hålla tyst :D
<itmannen> Nu blir det nog till att lägga en femma extra i kollekten på söndag :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> itmannen: du får säga att du vill ha ett nytt objektiv och ett filte för att vara tyst med din inspelning ;)
<Philip5> blir säkert popis
<itmannen> Philip5  Aha. Bra tips. Du är en klok man. Men någon kramiz får du inte
<Philip5> hehe
<itmannen> Men allvarligt talat. Nu måste jag vila hjärnan efter allt mitt pratande IRL. Tänk om man kunde vara tyst någon gång ändå
<itmannen> Vi ses bröder och systrar. Och dom mitt i mellan :D
<maxjezy> Philip5 vad gör du
<maxjezy> vill du hjälpa rendera?
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> testade ett screen record program
<maxjezy> vad säger du
<maxjezy> 100 frames?
 * antii slaps Philip5 with a large trout.
<maxjezy> tar dig 20 minuter typ
<maxjezy> sen packar du filerna och skickar dem
<Philip5> nä, verkar tråkigt
<maxjezy> meh
<maxjezy> skoj ju
<maxjezy> jag är på frame 162 nu
<Philip5> hur många frames är det?
<Philip5> är det något du gjort själv eller laddat ner för att testa?
<barzam> såg just på slashdot: http://science.slashdot.org/story/11/10/25/1452245/copiale-cipher-decoded
<barzam> hjälpte till att transkribera det här i våras
<realubot> itmannen: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/five-pretty-awesome-gnome-shell-themes/
<realubot> itmannen: Vad spelade du in med? Hur blev inspelningen?
<maxjezy> Philip5 jag har laddat ner en modell som jag sen renderar till en reklamfilm typ
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> testar lite olika tekniker
<maxjezy> frame 209 nu
<maxjezy> 91 kvar
<maxjezy> på första klippet lixom
<Philip5> med din nya burk så går det väl på en kafferast
<maxjezy> tänkte mig en 3 minuters film
<maxjezy> jag har renderat nån timme nu
<Philip5> maxjezy: blir det bra då?
<maxjezy> Philip5 ja tror det
<maxjezy> 4 frames kvar
<maxjezy> 40
<maxjezy> på första klippet
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<einand> x_link: :) äntligen
<Philip5> x_link: heja heja
<maxjezy> Philip5 hur varmt tycker du man kan köra processorn
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=19572
<maxjezy> så ligger det nu
<maxjezy> 12 frames kvar
<Philip5> mina ligger på runt 75 grader per core när jag pressar dem för fullt
<Philip5> någon grad mer än din då
<Philip5> men då kör jag i 4,4 ghz
<Philip5> maxjezy: men kör du läskigt windows nu?!?! :O
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-26
<itmannen> Så där. Då har jag besökt John Blund några timmar i fotöljen. Det tar på krafterna och prata politik
<itmannen> Nu måste jag försöka ansluta hjärnan och kolla upp läget på mina folding
<itmannen> Väldigt behändigt att ha dom på autostart
<itmannen> Just nu har jag följande: Folding med smp CPU, folding med GPU samt nya Version 7 av folding
<itmannen> Funderar starkt på att smyginstallera V7 i min hustrus dator. :)
<itmannen> Är det krig så är det :D
<itmannen> Men nu är det nog för i afton. Ha de gott folket
<maxjezy> hm
<kes0> Hej jag söker ett liv här
<kes0> NÃ¥gon som sett ett liv?
<coobra> nej sök vidare
<kes0> Damn
<einand> jag kan sälja dig liv
<kes0> Du får 50 spänn
<coobra> nej
<kes0> Tyst vi dealar ;P
<einand> nja, det är på tok för mycket
<kes0> =)
<coobra> för lite
<einand> mitt liv är värt kanske 50öre
<einand> eller, vad tycker du
<einand> för mycket det med?
<coobra> bjderu på en kaffe
<coobra> ja är på
<einand> tja, 50öre + en kopp kaffe
<kes0> einand, Fan va billig du är
<einand> kes0: japp
<einand> men mitt liv är inte värt mer
<kes0> Illa
<einand> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman02/10fcffad_misshandel.png
<coobra> einand: :D
<coobra> einand: är du Ein
<einand> min granne, han slog ner mig i tvättstugan för några veckor sedan
<einand> japp EINand = Ein Andersson
<coobra> einand:  bor du i Stockholm
<einand> nix
<coobra> uggha
<coobra> vart
<einand> Göteborg
<coobra> långt
<coobra> heh
<einand> vad då?
<coobra> polarn bor där
<coobra> :p
<einand> ok
<coobra> einand: betalar du en biljet kan jag ta hand om han  :p
<einand> Behövs inte
<einand> Men tack för erbjudandet
<coobra> inte kunnat sova i natt
<coobra> för mycke
<einand> jo
<coobra> jävla fram och tillbax med lägenheten.. jag ska sälja det
<coobra> ben*
<coobra> den**
<coobra> får jobb nu här i stockholm
<coobra> vill flytta ifrån stockhlm
<coobra> fyfan
<antii> sthlm i mitt hjärta
<einand> jag har skit svårt för stockholm
<coobra> nja älska stockholm
<coobra> men behöver komma bort lite
<phnom> Goooooodmorgon
<Barre> mörrn
<einand> god kväll
<choel> go'kväll
<maxjezy> någon som vet hur man tar bort program i win 7
<maxjezy> hittar inte lägg till ta bort program grejen
<choel> maxjezy, kanske inte rätt ställe att fråga det på :)
<choel> maxjezy, prova "sudo apt-get remove "program"
<maxjezy>  choel, vet inget bättre ställe
<maxjezy> det som rör datorer brukar funka här
<phnom> maxjezy: Har det ingen egen avinstallationsmojt?
<maxjezy> i startmenyn under programmet?
<choel> maxjezy, http://www.sevenforums.com/
<einand> maxjezy: hur då ta bort, finns det inte avinstallations program?
<maxjezy> einand hittar inget
<phnom> maxjezy: Ja, eller i mappen det hamnade.
<einand> markera katalogen det ligger i och trycka på delete?
<choel> einand, dum ide då alla regg filer ligger kvar å skräpar på hddn
<einand> lär inte påverka nämnvärt
<choel> einand, samt att prg bara hamanr i papperskorgen och tar lika mycket plats som tidigare.
<einand> men eftersom det inte finns något avinstallationsprogram är det väl mellan det, och leta igenom alla bibloteksfiler själv
<choel> einand, jodå det lär göra en jäkla skillanad i längden.
<einand> choel: inte direkt svårt att tömma paperskorgen
<choel> einand, finns avinstallations prg bara en fråga om att hitta.
<einand> inte säkert
<einand> dom kan klantat sig dom som gjort det
<einand> och sedan så är det inte säkert att det ligger några filer och skräpar, vi vet inte vilket program det rör sig om
<Barre> maxjezy: klicka på den runda windows loggan och skriv sen "uninstall program" förmodligen så rekommenderar den avinstallationsprogrammet då
<einand> sedan var det windows 7 med, så program har inte skrivrättigheter att skräpa ner datorn
<choel> maxjezy, har du provat å leta dig in på "min dator" å "ta bort lägg till prg"?
<einand> så den risken skulle jag vilja säga är obefintlig
<maxjezy> einand jag har fått någon extraknapp på facebook
<maxjezy> Daily deals feed
<einand> maxjezy: installerat utorrent?
<maxjezy> japp
<einand> jag brukar få den skiten iaf när jag inte läser ordentligt
<maxjezy> men ja tror det kom i ett annat program
<Barre> maxjezy: annars är det "control panel->all control panel items->Programs and features" som du hittar avinstallationen
<einand> iaf, i kontollpanalen finns remove program
<einand> fast sådanda där mjukvaror brukar inte ha något avinstallationsprogram, så googla efter ett, eller plocka bort själv
<phnom> Någon som kan ge mig insikt i varför min "conky | dzen2" blinkar? Jag har double_buffering yes i configen.
<Barre> :/ screen har gjort segfault två gånger denna morgon. känns inte riktigt bra
<larsemil> Barre: säkert pga jetlagen
<Barre> gjorde en: apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade && reboot
<phnom> http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/09/16/7802623-gamers-solve-molecular-puzzle-that-baffled-scientists
<Barre> hoppas att det räcker, orkar inte felsöka idag
<phnom> Borde intressera er folding-nördar ^
<nikihr> herreguuud
<nikihr> några öl ute igår och man är långt ifrån människa
<nikihr> vad har hänt med mig
<phnom> nikihr: Du har blivit gammal. :P
<Coffe> morrn
<nikihr> phnom: hahaha
<antii> fan vad gnome3, unity suger :<
<antii> "gnome-fallback" liknar ju inte ens gnome2
<Barre> antii: isådant fall suger du också, du liknar inte heller gnome2 ;P
<larsemil> antii: det är inte ens gnome2
<larsemil> antii: inte i 11.10 iaf
<larsemil> antii: ja ghar börjat köra xubuntu istället
<antii> Barre: :p
<antii> larsemil: mjo :(...
<antii> tror jag ska återgå till 11.04
<larsemil> antii: men xubuntu är ju allt gott från gnome2. kan man säga.
<larsemil> särskilt med en awn bar så blir det riktigt fint
<antii> larsemil: saknar fönsterhanteringen i xfce4
<antii> som i gnome
<larsemil> kör compiz då.
<amelia> ojoj, ny VD alltså..
<amelia> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.412400/ibm-utser-ny-vd
<maddoc> Bra när man får reda på att ens företag byter vd via idg. ;-)
<amelia> maddoc: jag fick ett mail imorse också... men har inte hunnit läsa det än. :P
<maddoc> :->
<amelia> eller imorse och imorse, igårkväll kom det..
<amelia> men roligare med idg, där finns bilder.
<amelia> får hoppas att farbror sam lättare lite på plånboken nu så jag får åka till london i december. :)
<amelia> (och nej, inte farbror sam som i oncle sam, utan som i farbrorn som bestämmer tills tanten tar över.)
<bamsefar> Barre: Vaken?
<Barre> maddoc: det är inte så konstigt eftersom information som kan påverka börsvärdet inte får släppas i omgångar, det måste ut till allmänheten samtidigt som personalen :)
<Barre> bamsefar: ja
<amelia> Barre: egentligen så ja.
<maddoc> Barre: Sant.
<vacum> allo allo
<Barre> bamsefar: pm
<itmannen> Varför i fridens dagar får jag bara en demo på FAHVierwer i denna dator ? I min laptop syns det rätt: http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/8314/skrmbild20111026110805.png
<larsemil> gott med lunch
<phnom> Mm, lunchkoma...
<phnom> Någon som försökt sig på bumblee i arch? nvidia-utils-bumblebee krockar med libgl när jag försöker installera det :/
<MrMind> phnom: är det inte ironhide som gäller nu?
<MrMind> har för mig att dom slutat utveckla bumblebee
<phnom> Nä, tror jag inte, isåfall var det nyligen de slutade.
<MrMind> ah okej, inte riktigt säker men står att bumblebee är outdated på github https://github.com/MrMEEE
<MrMind> och sen verkar utvecklinge  ha fortsatt på ironhide istället
<phnom> MrMind: Fel git, de håller till i https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee nu verkar det som
<MrMind> aha, verkar som att bumblebee la ner och att folk fortsatt utecklingen på Bumblebee-Project och ironhide
<larsemil> så är det
<larsemil> han som hade börjat på bumblebee kände att projektet blev för stort och inte alltid åt det håll han ville, så han startade ironhide istället.
<phnom> Lite irriterande att ett paket som är byggt för _inte_ krocka med libgl gör precis det :P
<larsemil> samtidigt så började de andra att köra bumblebee-project
<MrMind> larsemil: okey =)
<MrMind> phnom: lite lustigt faktiskt, men verkar vara ganska många med samma problem
<phnom> MrMind: Ahå, då borde ju någon kommentera på paketet i AUR och se till så han fixar det då...
<MrMind> precis
<phnom> MrMind: Vart hittade du att flera har samma problem?
<MrMind> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=120440
<MrMind> men har verkar ha löst det
<MrMind> sen https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=951700
<MrMind> han*
<larsemil> kör ni arch nu alltså?
<MrMind> jag kör 11.10 för tillfället
<MrMind> =)
<larsemil> ubuntu ger mig inte längre det jag vill ha så jag har också funderat på arch. vi får se. har en hel kväll ikväll där jag inte har något att göra på. :D
<phnom> MrMind: Jo, men det är ju om vanliga nvidia-utils. Det här är ju packeterat för att inte conflicta med libgl.
<phnom> larsemil: Precis därför jag började med arch (igen).
<MrMind> aha, det missade jag... men är det verkligen ingen som kommenterat om liknande fel i aur?
<MrMind> larsemil: arch är riktigt trevlig men tycker det är lite för bleeding edge faktiskt...
<madbear> larsemil: vill du vara 1337?
<madbear> kör slackware
<madbear> senaste versionen är just 13.37
<larsemil> madbear: nej. jag vill ha ett desktop som gör det jag vill. kanske kan arch hjälpa mig.
<larsemil> madbear: och sen vill jag ha dig
<phnom> MrMind: Nope, jag får undersöka det mer när jag kommer hem sen igen..
<madbear> vettefan om arch gör det man vill
<phnom> Det gör ju precis det man vill
<phnom> Iaf om man säger åt den att göra det.
<madbear> well
<madbear> det gör ju ubuntu oxå
<larsemil> nej. de kör ju vidare på unity. :D
<larsemil> madbear: men det blir som vanligt, jag är pepp. kör arch i tre dagar. tröttnar installerar ubuntu
<maxjezy> har problem med internet på ubuntu 11.10
<phnom> Hehe
<maxjezy> det är jättesegt eller inte alls
<maxjezy> windows ger mig 94 mb/s
<MrMind> jag har faktiskt börjat gilla unity, tror att det kommer vara riktigt nice i 12.04
<maxjezy> linux max 4-5 mb/s
<phnom> Mitt största problem med unity/gnome3 just nu är att man inte kan byta wm ens på ett halvsmidigt sätt och fortfarande behålla panelerna, eller ens byta applets i panelerna...
<phnom> Plus att det är skitsegt om jag inte kör med nvidia gpun hela tiden, och den drar en del ström...
<larsemil> maxjezy: det är ju asstörigt.
<maxjezy> larsemil japp
<maxjezy> får köra win 7 för det
<maxjezy> vill helst inte smutsa ner windows till mer än 3d program osv
<maxjezy> ha allt annat i linux
<maxjezy> får nog se över annan dist
<maxjezy> funkar det lika bra att köra 32 bit som 64 bit os på en 64 bitars maskin
<maxjezy> vilket os är bäst
<larsemil> jag har bara kört 64bitars nu i flera år
<maxjezy> funderar på vilket os jag ska köra nu
<maxjezy> behöver ju inte vara resurssnålt
<maxjezy> men gärna ha senaste programmen osv
<MrMind> klart du ska välja 64bit om det finns
<larsemil> maxjezy: kanske du och jag ska ha archinstalleringsfest ikväll!?
<maxjezy> larsemil, ja kanske är dags att ta klivet över till den onda sidan
<maxjezy> där saker och ting fungerar
<phnom> maxjezy: Läs igenom installationsguiden och beginner's guide först, noga. Eller ha dem uppe på en annan dator bredvid. Om du nu inte är extremt 1337 förstås. ;)
<amelia> halloj!
<madbear> lol 1337 för arch?
<madbear> det är ju bara att klicka
<madbear> next next next
<madbear> done
<larsemil> arch eller gentoo.. hmmm.
<larsemil> :D
<maxjezy> kan 32 bitars linux använda 16 gb ram?
<madbear> nej
<maxjezy> och i7 processor
<phnom> maxjezy: Varför skulle du vilja ha 32-bitars?
<maxjezy> jag vet inte
<maxjezy> trodde de va bättre
<madbear> nej
<maxjezy> kör väl 64 då
<maxjezy> ska testa mint tills ikväll då
<madbear> har du 16gb i ram nu maxjezy ?
<maxjezy> när vi ska ha fest
<maxjezy> madbear japp
<madbear> tok
<madbear> med ja, du kan bara använda 4gb med 32 bit
<maxjezy> ok
<madbear> för ja jag räknade ut detta här förut och orkar inte igen nu
<maxjezy> då är det bäst att köra 64 bit
<phnom> och 32-bitars kernel med pae kan använda upp till 64 gb ram i teorin. Så 16 borde funka :P
<madbear> så phnoms tips till maxjezy är att använda 16bitar?
<larsemil> finns iof PAE kernels till 32bitar..
<madbear> och?
<phnom> madbear: Nej, jag bara påstår att du har fel när du säger att det inte går att använda mer än 4GB i 32-bitars.
<madbear> varför ska alla köra överkurs
<larsemil> jag och phnom är likadana. vi vill bara skryta om att vi kan häftiga termer
<madbear> jag försöker bara hjälpa min kompis här
<madbear> jag vet att det inte är rätt
<larsemil> det är rätt.
<larsemil> men kanske inte helt korrekt. men det är irrelevant
<larsemil> jag tar tillbaka mitt statement
<madbear> det är klart att man kan typ
<arand> PEA är okej, 64bit är bättre, om man inte har något special med något proprietärt som bara går på 32bit, och även då brukar det funka med ia32libs/mutliarch har jag för mig
<madbear> lagra en del av adressen där och en del där osv
<phnom> apt-get install linux-generic-pae är ju knappast överkurs :P
<MrMind> herregud, microsoft gör verkligen al´lt
<MrMind> http://pcforalla.idg.se/2.1054/1.412420/darfor-kan-windows-8-pressa-upp-pc-priserna
<madbear> skitsamma
<madbear> man kan ju inte yttra sig här mer
<maxjezy> kör ner 64 bitar linuxmint och testar det
<larsemil> madbear: men sluta vara emọ så illa var det inte
<madbear> haha emo
<larsemil> jag lyckades på något sätt ställa in thailängskt här..
<larsemil> ländskt
<phnom> larsemil: Kan du Thailändska?
<larsemil> nej
<larsemil> men min terminal bytte till det av någon anledning. stängde, startade ny
<phnom> larsemil: Isåfall var det väl dumt att byta? :P
<larsemil> phnom: jo det var väl det
<larsemil> Barre: ping
<itmannen> Någon som kör FAHViewer ?
<Barre> larsemil: ping
<Barre> s/i/o/
<larsemil> Barre: mina ständiga frågor om softwareraid.
<Barre> k
<larsemil> Barre: hur sätter jag upp dem med kommandon om jag ska montera dem på annan burk?
<Barre> hur menar du nu?
<larsemil> tänkte köra in arch. funkar inte att sätta upp softwareraiden i installationen där.
<larsemil> så jag måste göra det manuellt
<larsemil> och de borde väl gå?
<Barre> ja, om installationen (eller en monteringspunkt du har tillgång till) har mdadm så går det ju
<Barre> men varför i allsindar skulle det inte gå att konfigurera raid i installationen? det verkar vara installation från 70-talet ;)
<larsemil> Barre: --assemble verkar vara grejen
<lag^> allsindar!!
<Barre> larsemil: det stämmer.
<lag^> Nu blev jag sugen på att se på Emil i lönneberga :D
<larsemil> Barre: går inte på ubuntus standardcd heller för den delen
<Barre> larsemil: efter installationen så kan det vara bra att spara raidconfigurationen i en conf under /etc
<Barre> larsemil: jag vet
<larsemil> Barre: inte på osx heller. eller windows.
<Silasle> http://www.nordichardware.se/nyheter/78-operating-systems/44514-fsf-startar-namninsamling-mot-windows-8-secure-boot.html
<Barre> larsemil: http://gargamel.nu/2009/02/uppdatera-mdadmconf/
<CasperN> någon som vet ett bra 3d CAD program till linux? jag har provat freeCAD, men tycker det är väldigt alpha än
<madbear> CasperN: det är inte du som bestämmer om det är alpha eller inte :P
<Barre> men det verkar som de ändrat federation sen sist, nu ser jag inte dig...
 * Barre skrev i fel fönster
<larsemil> Barre: går inget bra här
<larsemil> Barre: mdadm -A /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdc1
<larsemil> cannot open /dev/sda1 device or resource busy
<Whiskey> Lasermil "$myip = `ifconfig eth0 |grep "inet addr" |awk '{print $2}' |awk -F: '{print $2}` " funkade inte :D
<larsemil> vet fortfarande inte vem lasermil är
<Whiskey> hmm
<Whiskey> "LarsEmil"
<madbear> skriv l och tryck tab
<madbear> larsemil:
<Whiskey> Laban: får jag då :D
<larsemil> tryck igen
<larsemil> tab
<Whiskey> jo jag vet :)
<Barre> larsemil: är md kernel modulen laddad?
<larsemil> Barre: md_mod iaf
<larsemil> Barre: står också /dev/sda1 has no superblock, assembly aborted
<CasperN> madbear: vet inte riktigt vad du syftar på där, men programmet känns långt ifrån bruksvänligt just nu, det verkar lovande, men det kräver utveckling, så jag kallar det nog alpha
<madbear> CasperN: menar att utvecklaren bestämmer
<madbear> titta på windows vista
<madbear> :D
<CasperN> haha
<CasperN> sant
<Barre> larsemil: och du är säker (100%) på att sda1 är en raid-device?
<larsemil> Barre: fdisk -l säger det iaf.
<CasperN> madbear: "FreeCAD is still in ALPHA state and not ready for production use" :)
<CasperN> hittade på deras wiki, så nu har jag rätt att kalla det alpha :D
<madbear> ja men du skrev jag tycker CasperN
<Barre> ok... larsemil kör en mdprobe md ialla fall då....
<madbear> jag tycker att vista är beta men utvecklaren bestämmer ju
<madbear> dom tycker att det är stabilt som fan
<CasperN> jojo :)
<CasperN> aphan i freecad kallas stabil i version 0.11 också
<CasperN> alphan*
<larsemil> Barre: har kört det.
<madbear> ja stabil men saknar en del kanske
<larsemil> vad heter det där andra kommandot för att kolla vad som använder en resurs? inte lsof
<Barre> mount
<CasperN> iof, vista kanske har features, men stabilt vetifan
<Barre> ;)
<CasperN> aja, får leta vidare efter en CAD lösning
<larsemil> Barre: haha. ska väl finnas en annan för att se vilken eventuell process som använder det.
<Barre> larsemil: kan det vara så att dmraid laddats och "stuligt" resurserna?
<madbear> CasperN: http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090607033315929/CAD.html
<Barre> larsemil: dmsetup table
<CasperN> madbear: ingen av de är aktuella för mig
<madbear> CasperN: open cascade såg ballt ut
<madbear> varför?
<CasperN> free cad bygger på open cascade
<madbear> jässå
<CasperN> open cascade är grundstommen i många nurbsbaserade program
<CasperN> jag behöver något modernt likt inventor eller solid works
<CasperN> som inte har en inlärningskurva på 5 år
<larsemil> Barre: listar inget där som kan vara aktuellt
<Barre> larsemil: och om de devices du vill köra mdadm med finns med i den tabbellen så kan du ta bort dom från dmsetup med | dmsetup remove <id>
<Barre> nähe
<madbear> CasperN: http://kad.tuxfamily.org/
<madbear> där har du nåt lätt
<CasperN> 2d
<CasperN> behöver 3d
<CasperN> för 2d så tror jag på libreCAD
<CasperN> eller Draftsight
<CasperN> det sista är gratis, men tror inte det är OSS
<Barre> larsemil: men du kan iofs testa att boota om med kernel parameter nodmraid och testa ialla fall?
<Barre> om du inte använder detta alls alltså
<CasperN> http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/overview/
<larsemil> Barre: cat /proc/mdstat listar diskarna i en konstig raid /dev/md127
<Barre> larsemil: jaha... :) så den har hittat och monterat raiden, inte konstigt att den är busy då :P
<larsemil> Barre: haha
<larsemil> Barre: tack för hjälp iaf
<Barre> larsemil: vi är verkligen 1337 du och jag.... :)
<larsemil> Barre: vilket team
<Barre> hihihi
 * Barre note to self: nästa gång larsemil säger att datorn inte fungerar skall jag fråga om han strömsatt datorn och tryckt på ON ;)
<madbear> hehe larsemil piska upp han ni
<madbear> nu
<madbear> vem har bjurs största datacenter? VA VA VA
<madbear> och snabbaste?!
<madbear> :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<larsemil> ajuste!
<lag^> larsemil: Kom till s2 på fredag! :S
<lag^> :D
<lag^> *
<larsemil> lag^: varför!?
<larsemil> Barre: har faktiskt ett till problem nu...
<lag^> larsemil: Rootvälta spelar :( och min kompis ska va förband, och jag fyller år. MASSA roliga grejer!
<larsemil> lvdisplay hittar mina logiska volymer men säger not available
<larsemil> lag^: rootvälta är asigt bra ju
<Barre> larsemil: har du strömsatt datorn och tryckt på ON?
<larsemil> Barre: menar du laptopen jag ircar från eller desktopen jag har problem med?
<Barre> hahaha
<Barre> larsemil: vad har du gjort med volymgruppen?
<Barre> vilka kommandon har du kört?
<larsemil> Barre: jag löste det SJÄLV
<Barre> dutti
<Barre> för du måste aktivera volymgruppen
<larsemil> lvchange -ay /dev/main
<Barre> precis...
<larsemil> varför sa du inte det istället för att fråga om strömmen?
<larsemil> Barre: det bästa är att jag frågade om samma sak sist jag höll på. så nu borde jag kunna det till nästa gång. tredje gången gillt
<Barre> för att jag hade en notering om att jag skulle fråga ju
<Barre> larsemil: jag kommer ihåg detta
<larsemil> Barre: du är underbar! jag bjuder på fika nästa gång!
<Barre> men.. jag har ju inte gjort något idag... du har ju löst allt själv... det var du som upptäckte att din omonterade RAID faktiskt var monterad ;) och du upptäckte att man måste aktivera volymgrupperna.. larsemil gain experiance
<larsemil> Barre: men du står för tålamodet
<larsemil> några kompisar har en legogubbe på kontoret, så fort man kör fast och behöver fråga så frågar man alltid den först. oftast kommer man då på svaret.
<Barre> nu sk jag åka hemmåt och sätta glöggen
<larsemil> glögg redan nu?
<Barre> larsemil: det är sant, många gånger behöver man bara förklara för någon vad problemet är för att man själv skall se hur lösningen ser ut
<Barre> l8r
<itmannen> http://vimeo.com/31141015
<itmannen> Dags för en färd IRL
<amelia> det vore gött att åka hem nu..
<Kimmen> tror jag gör det
<Slartibart> um.. dmesg säger såhär: "Valid eCryptfs headers not found in file header region or xattr region". Vad jag vet så är den enda partitionen som varit krypterad på den här swappen, och det var förut, innan jag tog bort partitionen och återskapade den utan kryptering. Kan det stämma?
<Slartibart> Kan nämligen inte få viloläget att funka, den stänger bara av sig, och när man startar sen så blir det login-skärmen som vanligt.
<propus> Slartibart: vilken version kör du?
<Slartibart> 11.10
<cahoot> Slartibart, pm-utils håller sig med loggar - kan vara bra att kolla dom (i /var/log/...)
<Slartibart> ok, jag är på't direkt
<propus> 11.10 har en bugg i ecryptfs
<Slartibart> PM-POWERSAVE.LOG OCH PM-SUSPEND.LOG? Suck, caps.. Kollar dem.
<Slartibart> propus: ..som kan påverka min dator fastän jag inte använder det längre? Är världen emot mig =[?
<Slartibart> Står det inga tidsangivelser i loggarna =7? Hm..
<Slartibart> Hm. pm-suspend.log låter ju mest intressant. Men den var hyggligt stor och jag vet inte riktigt vad jag ska söka efter. Fanns inte "error" nånstans i den åtminstone.
<Slartibart> propus: Har du nån länk till den där buggen?
<cahoot> börja i slutet och acka uppåt tills du ser tecken till senaste reaktiveringen
<propus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/870326
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870326 in ecryptfs "ecryptfs_writepage: Error" [Critical,In progress]
<Slartibart> cahoot: Hm.. Enda jag lyckats hitta som verkar dåligt är det här: http://pastebin.com/0tKr2CaN
<cahoot> det tror jag inte är problemet - sorry
<Slartibart> =[
<Slartibart> propus: Tack :)
<larsemil> får tamigsjutton inte arch att boota ens.. :/
<larsemil> så det blev inte så mycket med det
<MrMind> nämen, va är felet då?
<larsemil> Unable to determine major/minor number of root device '/dev/mapper/main-root'
<MrMind> ahdu, ingen aning om vad det kan vara faktiskt...
<MrMind> är det när du ska boota från usb/cd eller efter installationen?
<Slartibart> Funkar inte http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-744951.html ?
<Slartibart> ..för er heller, that is
<larsemil> MrMind: nu så!
<larsemil> MrMind: hade missat att lägga till lvm2 som hook i mkinitcpio grejen
<MrMind> aha okej, härligt att du fixa det!
<MrMind> Slartibart: nope, en blank sida bara
<larsemil> nu är det väl en X jag ska ha in då antar jag. vilken rekommenderas nuförtiden?
<Slartibart> MrMind: Suck =[. Tackar.
<MrMind> =)
<MrMind> larsemil: xorg är det väll som används nästan överallt iallafall
<MrMind> wayland finns ju också
<larsemil> bara i aur verkar det som
<larsemil> kör xorg
<MrMind> yep, det blir nog bäst =)
<Slartibart> Jag får "s2disk: Could not stat configuration file" när jag försöekr köra "sudo s2disk -f [-a 1". Enligt google så är det bara jag, en fransman 2008 och nån tjeck i år som upplevt det här felet. Ingen här som mot förmodan vet nåt om hur det kan fixas?
<realubot> larsemil: Hur känns det att itmannen snart petar ner dig från pallplats i FAH-statsen?
<larsemil> bra! grymt ju!
<itmannen> :D
<itmannen> Men det är långt dit ännu
<Slartibart> uh.. Vad står [-a för i "sudo s2disk -v -f [-a 1" ?
<Slartibart> Hittar inte -a alls i man s2disk..
<itmannen> Men även om det är långt kvar till pallplats så nyttjar jag sparsamma datorer. Inte en hel "datahall"
<itmannen> Jag provar igen. Är det någon här som kör FAHViewer V7 ?
<phnom> larsemil: Du kan använda wgetpaste annars.
<larsemil> phnom: mitt X buggar. får det inte att starta ordentligt tror jag
<phnom> :/ SÃ¥g det, jobbigt. Hur startar du xfce?
<larsemil> startxfce4
<coobra> doit
 * Barre upptäckte att en av sina backup-target volymer var 100% utnyttjad de senaste 6 veckorna... 1337 admin :/
<CasperN> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/448984/Sk%C3%A4rmbild-FreeCAD.png
<CasperN> vilket grymt omständigt program
<nikihr> någon som kan tipsa om en bra film
<einand> your hignesss
<einand> http://www.icefilms.info/ip.php?v=134176&
<Philip5> einand: särskilt för badscenen med Natalie Portman eller?!?! ;P
<einand> ingen aning
<Philip5> inte? har du inte sett den?
<einand> jo
<Philip5> tänker på den här scenen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsSGZVdICGc
<einand> jag ser inte hur den senen gör att man skulle vilja se filmen
<Philip5> tsss
<einand> ?
<itmannen> Vad mysko. Ligger loggarna kvar på IRC-servern ?
<Philip5> vet inte om kanalen loggas längre så där officiellt efter att ubuntu-se forlorade status som officiellt loco
<Philip5> nu är det kanske mer om någon har egna loggar
<itmannen> Philip5  Nja jag har rensat alla min lokala loggar. men ändock så kommer historiken
<arand> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/26/%23ubuntu-se.txt
<arand> Ligger fortfarande och lyssnar
<Philip5> aha, vad bra... eller nått
<itmannen> Snacka om jättelogg :)
<johanbr> Philip5, när/var/hur hände det? (ubuntu-se)
 * johanbr hänger tydligen inte med
<Philip5> johanbr: om att vi tappade statusen som officiellt loco?
<johanbr> japp
<Philip5> det är väl snart ett år sedan eller om det var tidigt i våras
<itmannen> Dags att åka och hämta en hund att rasta. Ett hedersuppdrag Hm
<Philip5> är ju inte kanalen som hade med det att göra utan mer ubuntu-se.org som är de som mer officiellt driver locofrågorna och skötte ansökan
<johanbr> jo... det var väl en anledning till att jag missat det
<Philip5> kanalen hänger ju mer på deras ansökan eller vad man ska kalla det men lever som en rätt självständig enhet från vad de pysslar med som mycket kretsar om vad som händer på forumet
<Philip5> ubuntu-se hade inte sedan förra beslutet om att de/vi skulle vara officielt loco vid förlängning gjort tillräckligt många insatser och av sådan typ enligt policyn för officiella locos. i första hand så föll det på avsaknad av dokumentaions och planlagda events och program
<larsemil> phnom: nu så
<phnom> Nice :)
<larsemil> phnom: hur
<larsemil> phnom: gör jag så det blir composite? :)
<phnom> larsemil: Jag konsulterade den allsmäktiga wikin, och den säger: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xfce4#How_to_enable_the_compositor_in_Xfce
<johanbr> kör ni xfce alltså? det kanske vore nåt att prova...
<johanbr> känns som gnome har spårat ur lite...
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.412443/hackarharvan-fortsatter--211-000-nya-konton-ute
<larsemil> phnom: verkar inte som att det gillar min twinview setup riktigt om jag kor composite
<phnom> Det var ju märkligt.
<larsemil> jag får två skärmar. så jag kan flytta fönster osv. men jag kan inte se det på den högra. :D
<phnom> Jag har typ inte använt xfce sen Xubuntu 6.10, så jag vet inte riktigt :/
<larsemil> phnom: vad kör du?
<phnom> i3, med conky + dzen2 som statusbar
<larsemil> blä! :
<larsemil> )
<phnom> Nä!
<phnom> dock håller min dzen på att blinka med texten lite då och då, aningen irriterande...
<HakanS> Philip5: Vi är fortfarande ett officiellt LoCo.
<HakanS> Och irc-kanalen tillhör LoCot.
<itmannen> HakanS  Har du missat mitt mail ?
<HakanS> itmannen: PM:et?
<itmannen> HakanS  Ja så kanske det heter :)
<itmannen> HakanS  Jag skickade det 15:59 idag. Och du har öppnat det ser jag. Förstår du vad jag menar för länk ?
<kaparen> Är det någon här som har koll på hur man raderar ikoner från dash menyn? Jag testade lite Steam genom Wine, sen sket sig uninstallen av Steam så det blev att jag avinstallerade wine och tog bort .wine. Tyvärr ligger Steam ikonen kvar i dash.
<HakanS> itmannen: Jag har haft lite kalas idag så jag har inte hunnit kolla förrän nu.
<gusnan> kaparen, kolla i ~/.local/share/applications/
<itmannen> HakanS  Ok. Det är förståligt
<HakanS> itmannen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<itmannen> Tackar :)
<kaparen> Gött gusnan, det fixade sig. Tack så mycket.
<kaparen> cd ..
<kaparen> haha fel :)
<johanbr> kaparen@laptop:~$
<itmannen> Nu fattas det bara 1746 points till att besegra näste man/kvinna på stegen
<Slartibart> När jag försöker starta igen efter att ha varit i vitoläge så står det i statustexterna som kommer medans datorn bootar att "PM:image successfully loaded". Vilket ju borde tyda på att viloläge funkar på den hä datorn, till sist. Men efter det så händer ingenting mer!! Inget skrivbord som kommer fram eller nåt, utan datorn bara stannar! Nån som varit med om det?
<phnom> Slartibart: Väldigt många.
<Slartibart> o_0
<Slartibart> Vad gjorde väldigt många då då?
<phnom> Det beror på vad de hade för kombination av hårdvara.
<phnom> Så du borde nog googla ditt grafikkort och problemet så borde du hitta om det finns någon vettig lösning eller inte.
<Slartibart> Like...laptop, en hårddisk, 4Gb minne, 2-kärnig processor.. Nåt speciellt du vill veta? Kollade dmesg nu också btw, verkar som att jag stött på https://bugs.launchpad.net/ecryptfs/+bug/870326 =[
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870326 in ecryptfs "ecryptfs_writepage: Error" [Critical,In progress]
<Slartibart> Hmnh.. Hur är det man kollar grafikhårdvarudata i ubuntu?
<johanbr> "lspci |grep VGA" t.ex.
<Slartibart> Tackar :).
<Slartibart> Medans jag ändå håller på.. Varje gång(tror jag) som jag alt-tabbar till mitt irc-program här så vägrar det att få fokus på sig. Spelar ingen roll om jag så klickar övertydligt i textrutan, utan om jag alt-tabbar till programmet en gång till så funkar det. Det är inte bara irc-programmet utan även för andra program. Men inte alla, terminalen verkar klara sig t.ex.Nån som upplevt det?
<phnom> Typ, unity vägrade sätta rätt fokus när jag bytte workspace.
<Slartibart> Precis, unity här också. Kan säkert vara däri det ligger. Suck :-p
<itmannen> Ubuntu 11.10 imponerar: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.412392/ubuntu-1110-imponerar?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+idg%2Fvzzs+%28IDG.se%3A+Hetaste+IT-nyheterna+fr%C3%A5n+IDG.se%29
<Philip5> rätt många som inte gillar den där nya panelen eller unity vad jag förstår. att man som ny får börja med att tabort en massa saker för att få en upplevelse man vill ha
<Philip5> är väl en smaksak kan jag tänka mig
<Philip5> tur jag kör kde så jag slipper tänka på det där
<phnom> Philip5: Ta bort? Det går inte att ta bort nåt, det går inte att konfa panelen öht. :P
<Philip5> med kde kan man ju istället välja netbook look som verkar vara mer som det där man ser där
<Philip5> phnom: ajdå, än värre
<phnom> Det är lite allt eller inget när det gäller Unity.
<Philip5> verkar som det är rätt många som väljer att se sig om efter andra distar så man får väl hoppas att det lockar fler än det stöter bort eller att det är en vanesak och folk tror/tycker det blir bra till slut
<itmannen> Men vad ni tjatar om Unity. Det är ju bara att välja något annat när man loggar in.
<larsemil> ja gnome3 eller unity2d.
<larsemil> haha
<phnom> gnome-shell? samma sak, annan skit. gnome-fallback? Samma skit, två paneler.
<itmannen> Eller gnome klassiskt
<itmannen> Tydligen så har ni inte provat eller så har ni gjort fel
<phnom> Jag har provat. Det gick jättebra med fallback i 11.04, sen gick det inte längre. (Mest bitter på att det inte går att konfa panelerna längre)
<itmannen> Jag har det gamla hederliga utseendet. Fast med gnome3 i botten
<itmannen> phnom  Hm. Jasså går det inte ? :)
<phnom> Googlade nu, i retract my previous statement.
<itmannen> Tur det :D
<phnom> Men det suger fortfarande. </bitter>
<itmannen> phnom  Vad är det som "suger" en pump ?
<phnom> Det är inget som suger en pump, det är pumpen som suger...
<itmannen> phnom  Och ?
<Philip5> phnom: annars kan man enkelt lösa alla sina problem genom att skriva: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Philip5> :P
<itmannen> phnom  Vad är det du tycker så illa om ?
<phnom> Philip5: Eller bara installera arch och köra det lean 'n' mean.
<phnom> ;)
<Philip5> hehe. nä
<itmannen> Philip5  Jo hej du. Det förstörde hela min dator efter att kurden tipsade mig
<Philip5> bäst
<Philip5> kurdistan vet vad som gäller
<itmannen> Philip5  Men hans tips var inte bra för min dator iaf
<phnom> itmannen: Mest för att det inte passar mig riktigt längre antar jag, vill byta ut metacity/compiz mot ett vettigt alternativ bl.a.
<phnom> Och det visade sig vara mer besvär än det var värt.
<itmannen> phnom  Ok. Ja man har olika tycke och smak. Som tur är kanske.
<phnom> Japp.
<itmannen> Rackarns dator. Nu har jag missat nyheterna :(
<itmannen> Tur att jag kan köra ut SVTPlay från min laptop till TV
<Philip5> HakanS: har du hunnit få någon känsla för farten i din nya burk då?
<HakanS> Philip5: Det märks en enorm skillnad. Dock har jag haft fullt upp med att föra över allt data.
<HakanS> Philip5: Jag får inte över mejlen.
<itmannen> And still counting. 1147 points till nästa pinnhål :)
<Nocturne> Hej, finns det någon här som använder sig utav aMsn på sin ubuntu?
<itmannen> Nocturne  Stundtals men inte speciellt ofta
<Nocturne> itmannen: Du råkar inte få din webcam att fungera i aMsn dessa stundtals gånger du använder dig utav det? När jag försöker starta min står det att ingen kamera hittades, trots att den fungerar bra i cheese.
<itmannen> Nocturne  Jodå det funkar. jag har 2 olika. Philips SPCN 900 och en Logitech TuCam
<Nocturne> itmannen: Jag har en Logitech-kamera jag också. Jag tycker att den borde fungera.
<Nocturne> http://amsn.sourceforge.net/devwiki/tiki-index.php?page=Webcam+In+aMSN#pwc
<itmannen> Nocturne  Ja det borde den helt klart gör utan några problem tycker jag
<Nocturne> Om det finns någon som förstår de steg som står listade där, och kan översätta så att en mindre begåvad individ kan förstå - så ber jag om er hjälp!
<itmannen> Nocturne  Du är säkerligen inte mindre begåvad. men alla kan inte veta allt
<Nocturne> itmannen: Tack! Nja, i jämförelse med alla tekniska genier som tycks florera runt här ligger jag nog i underläge.
<Nocturne> itmannen: Men jag verkar lära mig någonting nytt varje gång jag loggar in här!
<itmannen> Nocturne  Men det där verkar vara lite overkill för att få igång en webcam i aMSN
<Philip5> HakanS: vad är det för problem med mailen då?
<Nocturne> itmannen: Ja, jag trodde inte att jag skulle behöva öppna terminalen för att få starta min kamera i aMsn.
<itmannen> Nocturne  det är lika här. Väldigt många kunninga och hjälpsamma personer här
<itmannen> Nocturne  Synd att inte kurdistan är här. För han skulle säkert fixa det åt dig
<Nocturne> itmannen: Jag får komma tillbaka och hoppas på att kurdistan är inloggad då!
<itmannen> Nocturne  Han är en gedigen klippa på sådant här. Men säg inta att jag sagt det :)
<kes0> Kurden är kung
<itmannen> NÃ¥ja. Iaf lillprinsen :D
<Nocturne> itmannen och kes0: Han låter riktigt erfaren när ni berättar om honom! Brukar han vara här vissa tider?
<Nocturne> itmannen: Vem är då kungen? :)
<kes0> Nocturne, Jo han är duktig, ingen aning nrä han är inne
<kes0> när*
<itmannen> Nocturne  Normalt sett borde han vara här. Men kanske håller på att plugga
<Nocturne> itmannen: Haha, vem gör inte det? Sitter här själv med böcker i knät. Men tack för er rekommendation! Jag ska se till att hålla utkik efter kurdistan!
<itmannen> Nocturne  Vem som är kung vet jag inte riktigt. men vill inte skriva att det är kurden för då blir han högfärdig :)
<Nocturne> itmannen: Haha! I see! Jag ska försöka att inte nämna dina varma ord i alltför stor utsträckning om jag stöter på honom då!
<Nocturne> itmannen: Så att han inte blir för högfärdig!
<itmannen> Bra :) För en höfärdig Kurd är inte att leka med
<Nocturne> itmannen: Hahaha! Jag ska komma ihåg det.
<itmannen> Nu blir det TV ett tag. Sköt om er.
<Nocturne> itmannen: Ha det bra!
<itmannen> Tack
<gusnan> hmm, är det bara jag som blir lite orolig när jag ser om saker som "Zeitgeist"?
<gusnan> https://launchpad.net/zeitgeist
<arand> Zeitgeist verkar hur användbart som helst, då jag själv konstaterar att jag är beronde av bash/browser/mail historia, kan jag bara anta att om man kan göra mer av det, blire bättre :=
<phnom> arand: Men det förstår du väl, de samlar ju bara informationen för att kunna sälja den till CIA/NSA/IKEA...
<einand> IKEA?
<arand> shh!
<phnom> Ja, fattar du vilka snygga möbler de kan göra om de har dina surfvanor?
<einand> hade vart tufft
<einand> att få precis det jag gillar
<einand> får se här
<arand> Porrsurfarsoffan Jürgen..
 * arand hides
<HakanS> Zeitgeist kommer att spela en allt större roll i Ubuntu. Zeitgeist var en av anledningarna till att Ubuntu valde att i använda Unity istället för Gnome3.
<arand> HakanS: Vad man ser från Seif verkar det som Zeitgeist fungerar utmärkt på gnome shell?
<arand> I och med att han ofta anväder just shell för att visa dess funktioner...
<arand> Eller har jag fel?
<Pedrus> https://www.flashback.org/t1697131
<nikihr> någon som vet hur jag stänger av system ljudet i xfce? eller överhuvudtaget
<nikihr> piper något så in åt helvete ibland när man kör backspace eller så fort jag tar bort filer
<madbear> nikihr: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-linux-disable-or-turn-off-beep-sound-for-terminal/
<nikihr> madbear: det är inte bara för terminalen
 * larsemil gör 00:00 dansen
<waijd> Hallå där
<waijd> Installerade nyss ubuntu på min gamla laptop, men får inte igång trådlösa nätverket... står att där inte finns någon firmware
<waijd> Testade additional drivers men den hittar inget
<Umeaboy> yeager: Här?
<Umeaboy> Din Nordic-version...............finns den som Live-version?
<Umeaboy> Shit vad långsam speed från din spegel.
<Umeaboy> Du brukar ju ha bra.
<Umeaboy> 1,2 MB/s får jag nu.
<sybariten> finns det ett samlande kommando för att se nåt om sin maskins prestanda?
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<sybariten> jag tänker nog egentligen mest på processorer och RAM
<Umeaboy> sybariten: top ?
<Umeaboy> lshw ?
<sybariten> det är la processer det mer, top
<Philip5> sybariten: hwinfo?
<sybariten> jag menar nåt motsvarande det man i win skulle göra med ctrl-alt-delete o kolla hårdvaran där... har jag för mig...
 * sybariten testar
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<Philip5> sybariten: hwinfo --short
<Philip5> kanske räcker
<sybariten> Philip5: Tackar tackar... drog in det nu
<sybariten> pakethantering är nästan för enkelt
<sybariten> hm, undrar om man ser fantasisiffror när man kör på en vps
<Philip5> vad för paketering?
<sybariten> alltså man behöver inte anstränga sig ett smack längre, någon nämner ett program som grundligt kan kolla hårdvaran, och utan att ha kört det förut kan jag ha installerat det och kört det på 25 sekunder typ
<Philip5> jo
<sybariten> Hm, jag har 256 mb allokerat minne så visst jag kan se (RAM) på en VPS ... tror ni det skulle gå att få in någon form av X server eller motsvarande på det, för att kunna köra en browser över vnc eller så?
<sybariten> s/visst/vitt
<johanbr> sybariten, skulle nog inte rekommendera det
<johanbr> då är det nog bättre att köra via vpn
<sybariten> johanbr: vad innebär det, i jämförelse?
<johanbr> du kör browser lokalt, med IP-tunnel till din VPS
<sybariten> aha.....
<sybariten> det blir i princip samma konsekvens, sett utifrån?
<johanbr> ja
<sybariten> ok
<johanbr> men borde vara mycket snabbare
<sybariten> vad behöver jag för keywords för att lära mig sätta upp detta då?
<johanbr> installera t.ex. openvpn
<sybariten> ok...
<sybariten> tack tack
<johanbr> sybariten, se t.ex. http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-27
<itmannen> Goooood mooooorning internet. En ny dag att genomlida har tagit sin början. Nu gäller det att fylla den med så mycket oviktigt som möjligt.
<Haffe> Det finns bara så många dagar. Är det inte bättre att försöka fylla dem med något meningsfullt?
<itmannen> Det är lättsammare med oviktiga saker.
 * propus like itmannen's påstående!
<itmannen> :)
<itmannen> Människan äro av naturen lat. Och jag är naturlig.
<propus> haha :)
<phnom> Morrn
<Haffe> itmannen: Har du hjul på benen?
<itmannen> Nä jag har fötter
<Haffe> Använder du bil/buss/cykel/moped ?
<itmannen> Bil
<itmannen> Fjantarna på ubuntu.se förfasar sig :D. Löjligt. http://ubuntu.se/threads/17538-The-IT-Crowd
<Kimmen> aha nu vet jag vem du är =)
<itmannen> Det tror jag inte :)
<Kimmen> ok om du inte är samma itmannen som i tråden så vet jag inte
<itmannen> Kimmen  Jo det är samma
<itmannen> Kimmen  Av ren princip så loggar jag inte in där längre
<Kimmen> itmannen: var rätt löjliga inlägg faktiskt av moderatorerna
<itmannen> Kimmen  Dom är inte speciellt förtjusta i mig av andra orsaker. Säger man en sanning så kan den svida
<Kimmen> absolut, att ta kritik bra är en dygd
<itmannen> Nu är det snart dags att åka ut på mitt uppdrag. Har tagit på mig att åka och rasta en hund. Dum som jag är :)
<itmannen> Kimmen  Skulle jag berätta varför så skulle du tro att jag ljuger :D
<Kimmen> shoot
<itmannen> Kimmen  Jag råkade skriva i ett inlägg till en av dom följande "Men jisses karl, det är ju bara att byta sökväg" Sen så blev jag anmäld för personangrepp
<Kimmen> känsliga typer...
<itmannen> Kimmen  Behöver du gissa vilka som skrev till Vimeo ? :)
<Kimmen> behöver inte det nej =)
<itmannen> Ha de gott folket. Nu ska jag ut och frysa ett tag :(
<larsemil> morrn
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Coffe> morrn
<larsemil> morrn morrn
<realubot> Skärp er.
<larsemil> Skärp er.
<larsemil> phnom: jag blev lycklig tillslut igår. väldigt lycklig. satt uppe hela natten och kodade.
<Coffe> larsemil, tittat något på pm2.0 ?
<amelia> godmorgon!
<phnom> larsemil: :D
<phnom> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/ericsson-och-sony-gar-skilda-vagar
<itmannen> Varför är Ubuntu 11.10 så bra ? Se här: http://vimeo.com/31141015
<kes0> Morrn
<phnom> morrn
<Unk1> God morgon.
<Unk1> Jag har problem med Arno's Iptables. Problemet är att jag har 4st interfaces, ett interface har inkommande trafik för WLAN, den trafiken ska begränsas till vissa www sidor. Problemet med Arno's skit tables är att den laddar in interfacet i en "chain" som tillåter allt. Jag vill skapa en whitelist, men hur ska jag komma förbi kedjan att tillåta allting?
<Unk1> WLAN trafiken kommer in via eth4 och ska ut via eth0
<Unk1> eth0 = www
<amelia> Unk1: har du någon conf du kan visa så blir det lite lättare att hjälpa till.
<Unk1> amelia: självklart
<amelia> Unk1: klistra in i pastebin och klistra länk här. ja du kan väl det där antar jag. :)
<Unk1> amelia: http://pastebin.com/KH10JEzY
<Unk1> Problemet är FORWARD chain.
<kes0> Morrn
<Unk1> Funderar om man kan skapa en parallel custom chain som blockerar det som ingående regel på eth0 typ.
<Unk1> Annars måste jag lasta ur eth4 ur Arno's script och sedan lägga till Custom Rule: Chain för forward. Skulle uppskatta hjälp med exempel på en site som ska tillåtas och sedan resten blockeras.
<Unk1> Dock osäker om det fungerar, om scriptet nekar alla interface som inte är definerade i skriptet.
<amelia> Unk1: ska kolla.
<amelia> fy fan vad det där ser ut..
<amelia> Unk1: det där hinner jag inte sätta mig in i hur det funkar just nu tyvärr. är på jobbet.
<amelia> helt fantastiskt vad krångligt man kan göra det för sig iad.
<amelia> iaf*
<Unk1> amelia: verkligen, arno's version är skit.
<Unk1> Enligt mig. Samtidigt som den har många säkerhetsbitar som är bra / intressant.
<Unk1> Spoof check, DDOS inställningar m.m
<Kim^Work> Unk1: Du kunde inte använt ip-ranges?
<Unk1> Kim^Work: utveckla gärna. eth4 har dhcp pool.
<Kimmen> Unk1: varför lägga till en regel per port som ska tillåtas? kändes väldigt omständigt
<Kim^Work> Unk1: -A FORWARD -d 10.16.199/24 -i eth -p tcp -m tcp --dport 5900 -j ACCEPT
<Kim^Work> Så skippar du alla andra regler för port 5900
<Kim^Work> 10.16.199.0/24*
<Kim^Work> Eller en annan bitmask beroende på vilka adresser du vill godkänna.
<Kim^Work> Jag kan inte bitmaskarna i huvudet.
<itmannen> Är det någon här som känner till vad WikiLeaks använder för CMS ?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<HakanS> amelia: Du som verkade så pigg i förmiddags ;)
<amelia> HakanS: jaså?
<itmannen> Hon har nog så lite att göra påsitt jobb att hon håller på att somna
<HakanS> amelia: [09:22] <amelia> godmorgon!
<HakanS> amelia: Det lät så piggt.
<larsemil> Coffe: nej inte än. fungerar det som förväntat?
<amelia> itmannen: inte då, jag har massa att göra nu.
<amelia> typ 200 servrar att logga in på och byta lösenord. :(
<itmannen> amelia  Hm. Märks inte :)
<maddoc> amelia: pwgen+ssh och en whileloop med hostnames som input? ;-o
<amelia> maddoc: nej, måste göra manuellt.. det suger..
<maddoc> Verkar ju jättedåligt.
<amelia> lite så..
<amelia> dilemmat med flera kunder så man inte kan köra SSO på allt.
<itmannen> Nu ska jag testa HTTrack Website Copier
<itmannen> Får se om jag kan klura ut vilket CMS som används
<amelia> itmannen: det ser ut som plone.
<itmannen> amelia  Aha. tackar
<amelia> men jag är inte säker.
<amelia> finns massvis med CMS:er som ser mer eller mindre likadana ut.
<itmannen> Ok. Men ska kika på det ändå.
<itmannen> Jo det har du helt rätt i. Alltför många
<itmannen> Nu har jag laddat hem Plone. Ska testa på en av mina servrar
<MrMind> nu blev jag med sugen på att testa plone, bara för att...
<itmannen> :) Samma här
<MrMind> alltid lika spännande att prova på något nytt =)
<amelia> jag tyckte plone var mekkigt.
<itmannen> Jag tänker starta en lokal variant av WikiLeaks. Den ska heta WillisLeaks (willis är slangord för Vilhelmina)
<amelia> massa python..
<itmannen> Nu tror jag att himlen har ramlat ned på backen här. http://willisleaks.no-ip.org/
<larsemil> är plone bättre än wordpress menar ni?
<itmannen> Wordpress är kanon. men roligt att prova annat
<larsemil> kul med python iof
<MrMind> ja har aldrig använt python på webben innan, kanske något man ska testa
<madbear> itmannen: stor-pissmyra?
<amelia> shit, det finns bilar där... alltså finns det folk där..
<itmannen> Ja så kanske man kan kalla det också :)
<Kimmen> ligger vibo kvar där nere?
<itmannen> Kimmen  Helt rätt
<madbear> itmannen: jag såg det på kartan där
<Kimmen> då har jag orienterat mig rätt =)
<madbear> står ju stor-pissmyra
<MrMind> va använder du för att streama kameran itmannen?
<itmannen> MrMind  Jag kör med en Axis IP 210
<itmannen> madbear  Hm. Står det så :D
<MrMind> aha okey =)
<itmannen> Och så har jag en Axis IP 205 ute på samhället
<Kimmen> Stor-Pissmyran utanför Laxbäcken
<itmannen> MÃ¥ste nog kolla :)
<itmannen> Har man sett på rackarn. Det står faktiskt Stor-pissmyran :D
<itmannen> Hm. Väldigt med folding går sakta nu då.
<itmannen> med ? vad ska det vara.
<itmannen> Kanske dags att starta om datorn ?
<Kimmen> har du windows på kärran? =)
<itmannen> Kimmen  Om du frågar mig ? Är du helt galen karl :D
<salmiak> hehehe
<salmiak> finns det nått sätt att tvinga grafiktjosan att alltid anta att man har en viss monitor?
<salmiak> eftersom detekteringen inte funkar som det ska verkar det som...
<Kimmen> itmannen: tänkte eftersom du skrev att det är dags att starta om datorn ;)
<itmannen> salmiak  Räcker det med att sätta det som standard i inställningarna ?
<salmiak> itmannen: uh... hur gör man det?
<itmannen> Kimmen  Jo jag ante det. Men du har så klart rätt. Men jag har gjort så mycket uppdateringar så det är kanske dags.
<itmannen> salmiak  I egenskaper för bildskärmen
<itmannen> Kimmen  Alltså inte rätt att jag skulle nyttja W :)
<itmannen> Jag har fått ett par påminnelser att jag borde starta om min 11.10 nämligen.
<itmannen> Problemet är att då upphör mitt vikande flera minuter.
<salmiak> ja alltså... i ATI catalyst control center kan jag ju inte säga till vad jag har för skärm... den visar ju bara vad den detekterat. eller "[Standard bildskärm]" om den inte gjort det
<itmannen> salmiak  har du inget som heter "identifiera bildskärm" ?
<salmiak> catalystcontrolcenter har en liten knapp med tooltiptexten "Upptäck anslutna skärmar" det händer inget speciellt när man trycker på den utom att det blinkar till lite
<salmiak> ubuntus vanliga "Skärminställningar" har en knapp "Detektera skärmar" och det händer inget när man trycker på den heller.
<itmannen> salmiak  Så här ser det ut hos mig, http://img803.imageshack.us/img803/9161/nvidiax.png
<spixx> Mörrn
<whomee> itmannen: du får köpa en bättre kamera till den där sidan
<whomee> itmannen: kan rekommendera axis
<salmiak> itmannen: jag har dock ati så här ser det ut hos mig http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/7411/skrmbildcatalystcontrol.png
<itmannen> whomee  Jag har en Axis IP 210. Men den böver ställa in lite mer. Också är det dåligt väder
<waijdx> Hallå ! Har precis installerat ubuntu på en gammal Dell Precision M60.. enda problemet jag har är att det trådlösa inte riktigt funkar som det ska.. finns ingen firmware står det.. har inte använt något linux på säkert 10 år, help? :)
<itmannen> salmiak  Aha. Så du kan inte välja den bildskärm som du har
<salmiak> nån gång har jag testat att byta plats på skärmarna (jag har två varav den ena (som är ställt på att klona bilden) normalt är avstängd), och då har den fattat men sen är det lika dumt nästa start
<larsemil> waijdx: vad är det för nätverkskort?
<Haffe> salmiak: Har du nvidia grafikkort?
<itmannen> waijdx  Jag hade en gammal laptop med samma problem. Fixade sig med detta sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<salmiak> itmannen: nä den listar bara vad den detekterat :-( både 1 och 2 (som just nu är avstängd) listar den som "[Standard bildskärm] ATI Raderon HD 46000 Series" just nu.
<waijdx> larsemil: inte helt säker, ska googla
<waijdx> itmannen: testar!
<salmiak> Haffe: nope. tyvär ATI :-(
<itmannen> salmiak  Ja då vet jag faktiskt inte vad det kan bero på. Sorry
<salmiak> jag hade nvidia förut (dom dock grafikminnet pajjade på) och då var det aldrig något problem
<salmiak> *som
<waijdx> itmannen: hjälpte ej
<itmannen> waijdx  Har du startat om ? Kan behövas ibland
<waijdx> testar!
<waijdx> itmannen: no luck
<salmiak> jag får försöka fråga i #ati det är väl catalyst (=closedsource) -drivrutinens irc kanal vA?
<nikihr> Någon som vet hur jag ändrar typsnittet i gnome3?
<itmannen> waijdx  Ok. Och du är säker på att kortet är påslaget ?
<amelia> nikihr: det finns något program som heter något i still med gnome tweak tool
<nikihr> amelia: ah just det, läste det någonstans
<itmannen> Helt rätt. men det brukar måsta installeras
<amelia> nikihr: sitter tyvärr med gnome2 här så kan inte kolla just nu heller. men något sånt hette det.
<waijdx> itmannen:  yes
<salmiak> hade tänk man kunde skriva nått i /etc/X11/xorg.conf som tvingar den att skippa detektering av skärmarna och istället "veta" att den ena är en "[ULTRASCANP990]" och den andra en "[DELL M990 ]" som den ju lyckas detektera skärmarna ibland
<itmannen> waijdx  Ok. Ja du vet jag inte tyvärr
<itmannen> Tweak finns i synaptic
<itmannen> Men synaptic finna med från start i en 11.10. Det måste man installera via programcentralen
<itmannen> finns INTE ska det vara
<nikihr> herre min gud vad gnome3 verkar jobbigt
<itmannen> nikihr  Vad säger du ? Det är Guds gåva till människan.
<amelia> nikihr: du vänjer dig.
<nikihr> itmannen: ja säkert, men en jävla omställning om man aldrig har testat det innan
<amelia> då ska vi inte prata om vad AIX är för en Linuxtekniker... :(
<itmannen> nikihr  Själv så kör jag 11.10 med gnom-shell. Treligare än Unity. Enligt mig iaf
<itmannen> amelia  AIX ?
<Unk1> amelia: jag tror att jag löser det på annat sett. Fick tips om Astaro, men vi kör nog en ASA istället.
<itmannen> Nu har jag inte tid med er längre. Ska försöka hacka en av kommunens servrar :)
<kes0> *ringer polisen o tjallar*
<kes0> ;P
<itmannen> Bra. Så det blir lite fart i denna byhåla :D
<kes0> Vet inte var du bor dock :P
<itmannen> kes0  man kan iof välja att bo vart man vill via nätet :)
<itmannen> StrongVPN är grejor det :)
<nikihr> helt sjukt
<nikihr> segt!
<itmannen> Men som sagt. Adjö för nu.
<kes0> itmannen, Jo. Lycka till
<itmannen> Tack :)
 * arand utökar lvm, "SPAAAAAAAACE!!!!"
<waijdx> Faan ska man göra nu då
<waijdx> installera windows igen
<larsemil> waijdx: kom du fram till vilket kort det var?
<waijdx> larsemil: nää hittar inte
<larsemil> waijdx: lspci kan hjälpa dig om du skriver det i en terminal.
<larsemil> waijdx: vad var det för dator nu igen?
<waijdx> larsemil: dell m60 precision
<waijdx> larsemil: broadcom bcm4309?
<larsemil> ja jag såg det
<larsemil> waijdx: vilken version av ubuntu 11.10?
<larsemil> ubuntu , 11.10 menade jag
<waijdx> 11.04
<larsemil> gott
<amelia> Unk1: ASA är bra lösning. :D
<larsemil> waijdx: har du internet på datorn med kabel?
<waijdx> yes
<larsemil> waijdx: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<larsemil> i en terminal
<larsemil> skriv ditt lösenord när den ber om lösenord
<waijdx> larsemil: sådär
<larsemil> waijdx: sudo modprobe b43
<waijdx> yes
<larsemil> har du wireless nu?
<waijdx> firmware missing ;(
<waijdx> nää
<larsemil> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11290815&postcount=12
<larsemil> prova det där
<waijdx> icke
<larsemil> samma problem med firmware missing
<larsemil> waijdx: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<nikihr> Någon som vet hur man lägger till en arbetsyta i unity?
<nikihr> och om man kan dölja den här launchern till vänster
<Coffe> nikihr,  den ska autto döljas
<Coffe> sedan så har du 4a st defaul har jag för mig
<nikihr> Coffe: jag har tre
<nikihr> och den syns hela tiden :/
<nikihr> min unity var så slöö så ja testade unity 2d den är lite bättre
<nikihr> men fan vad slö den är.. :(
<nikihr> Någon villig att hjälpa mig, jag försöker gå tillbaka till pure xfce med de här http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<nikihr> men får de här http://pastebin.com/YxXgWWKQ
<antii> kul o felsöka på svenska
<Coffe> har du kört update ?
<nikihr> yepp
<Coffe> du har ingen java installerad på maskien
<Coffe> så lös det
<salmiak> vist bör det väl vara decimalpunkt inte komma i inställningarna i xorg.conf ?
<salmiak> jag skrev VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0 men nu har ati catalyst control center ändrat det till VertRefresh  0,0 - 75,0 (samt massa VertRefresh  0,0 - 0,0)
<Coffe> jag rör aldrig xorg längre
<salmiak> Coffe: hur gör man för att slippa (förutom att köpa ett nvidia-kort istället....)
<Coffe> kan du inte ställa in det under gnome settings ? brukar köra en tom Xorg fil.
<Kimmen> salmiak: vet du vad VertRefresh är? Enda gången man ändrar på det är om monitorn detekteras fel annars bör du låta det vara
<Kimmen> vad är det som inte funkar som kräver hackande i xorg.conf?
<salmiak> Kimmen: och jepp, det är det som är problemet. monitorn detekteras fel, eller snarare den detekteras inte alls.
<salmiak> Kimmen: den envisas med att säga "[Standard bildskärm]" på mina skärmar, istället för de två DELL crt-skärmar jag faktiskt har :-(
<salmiak> ingen vore gladare än jag om jag slapp pilla i inställningsfiler, men tydligen kan den inte detektera mina skärmar mer än en gång eller nått.
<Kimmen> salmiak: är det det enda den inte fixar? namnet?
<salmiak> nä den sätter igång att köra 60Hz
<salmiak> namnen är ju viktiga. men att den kör 75Hz är viktigt,
<salmiak> namnen är ju inte viktiga. men att den kör 75Hz är viktigt,
<Kimmen> men det går att välja 75Hz utan att hacka nånting?
<salmiak> nä. när det står  "[Standard bildskärm]" kan man bara välja Uppdateringsfrekvens 60Hz
<Kimmen> och det är sekundära monitorn då antar jag?
<salmiak> båda
<Kimmen> vad säger xrandr?
<salmiak> den skriver det på båda. jag har testat att då byta plats på skärmkablarna och starta catalystcontrolcenter för att se om den detekterar dem rätt, och då tror jag den detekterade den ena skärmen rätt
<Kimmen> om du kör xrandr i en terminal, visar båda uppdateringsfrekvenserna på upplösningen du vill köra?
<salmiak> xrandr  säger "1600x1200      60.0*+" på båda skärmarna just nu (och massa andra upplösningar)
<salmiak> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720657/
<salmiak> och nä den listar bara upplösningar med 60.0 59.9 och 60.3 och så ett par spalter till på några med lägre, som 47.0  43.0   56.0   56.2 43.5
<Kimmen> kör: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "1600x1200@75"
<Kimmen> se vad du får
<salmiak> om du vill,  kan jag se om jag kan få den hitta mina skärmar genom att byta plats på dem, köra controlcenter och så byta tillbaka. så vi kan se vad det borde stå... jag kanske bör slå på andraskärmen när jag byter också
<salmiak> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "1600x1200@75" ger inget svar
<salmiak> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "1600x1200" ger massa rader (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason) och (II) fglrx(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (vrefresh out of range)
<salmiak> och (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x60.0  162.00  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 -hsync -vsync (75.0 kHz)
<Kimmen> du hittar ingen rad med: "1600x1200"x75.0 då?
<salmiak> nej
<salmiak>  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "1600x1200"    ger http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720661/
<Kimmen> salmiak: verkar som att den ignorerar massa modes som kanske stöds för att den tror att de inte stöds. Ska finnas nåt option man kan slå på för att den ska sluta ignorera
<Kimmen> men minns inte vad
<salmiak> hela /var/log/Xorg.0.log  är ju gigantisk http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720668/ så jag vet inte riktigt vad jag ska kolla efter. någon tyckte jag skulle skriva in 	Option	    "ModeDebug" "1"   i sektionen Section "Device" så det kanske är därför den är så stor. jag kan ju ta bort den raden igen och starta om
<salmiak> Aha, ja det vorde ju nice
<Kimmen> du kan vänta och se om jag hittar åt det option jag tänkte på
<salmiak> ok
<Dynamit> Nu är det bara tids fråga innan jag får för mig att modiferad så den har SD läsare så den kan ha mera program i sig en vad den redan kan, hahaha då jäklar och ny betydligt bättre kylning ska det bli på den också
<Kimmen> någon/några/alla av: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/720673/ kan ge rätt resultat
<Dynamit> åt vad?
<salmiak> ok jag kollar på det
<salmiak> jag får testa med att stoppa in dem och starta om så får vi se vad som händer.
<salmiak> jajustja, hur startar jag om grafiken utan att starta om linux?
<Kimmen> du kan starta om bara X
<Kimmen> beroende på vilken dist du kör så är väl snabbaste att köra en sudo service <inloggningshanterare> restart
<Kimmen> lightdm används default i oneiric, äldre är oftast gdm/kdm
<nikihr> någon git kunnig? om jag vill hämta ner ett repo så kör jag bara git clone sen adressen till .git filen?
<nikihr> är det bara köra git add filerna sen som jag vill ladda upp?
<nikihr> tuta och köra lixom? :P
<arand> nikihr: du comittar, sen pushar, om du har access til repot
<nikihr> arand, det har jag
<arand> nikihr: Det du pekar på med git clone är em folder för övrigt
<nikihr> men jag vill ta ner alla filerna nu
<nikihr> för jag har ingenting på den här datorn
<arand> git clone http://www.hej.se/repositorie.git namnpåfoldernsomjagklonartill
<arand> man kan skippa namnet, det blir standard "repositorie" baserat på namnet från man klonar från
<nikihr> okok tack
<nikihr> arand, när ja ska köra push med en testfil så ber den om username och password
<nikihr> antar att det är email + lösenord
<arand> Det beror på vad du satt upp där borta.
<arand> Om man ska pusha lokalt klara man ju sig utan några credentials alls...
<nikihr> det är till github
<arand> github har bra instruktioner för hur man sätter upp det, du behöver använda ssh-nucklar där
<nikihr> har lagt in min ssh key
<arand> Kan du köra "ssh -T git@github.com"
<salmiak> Kimmen: ja kör LinuxMint som är baserad på ubutnu10.04 men har ingen aning om vilken inloggningshanterare jag kör (jag loggar ju aldrig in manuellt)
<nikihr> ah nu arand sorry
<nikihr> arand, ska jag köra git remote upstream nånting eller?
<arand> Enklast är om du knlonar från github med ssh, då tror jag repot sätter upp informationen om vart den ska pusha tillbaka..
<arand> annars "git remote add origin git@github.com:username/Hello-World.git"
<nikihr> fatal: remote origin already exists.
<salmiak> Kimmen:  ps -aux listar att jag kör gdm-binary, gdm-simple-slave och gdm-session-worker så det kanske är gdm som är min inloggningshanterare
<arand> nikihr: Vilken address klonade du från? http://? git://?
<arand> nikihr: Du kan ju göra git remote add github_mojs git@github.com:username/Hello-World.git" och ävända ett nytt namn
<nikihr> bara git@github.com
<arand> Och ersätta username och Hello-World också såklart
<nikihr> alltså jag tog ner hela git filen
<nikihr> så jag har filerna
<nikihr> men kan inte ladda upp nu
<arand> Vad var kommandot du körde?
<nikihr> git add fil
<nikihr> git push
<nikihr> ?
<nikihr> :P
<arand> För att få ner repositorriet..
<nikihr> git clone git@github:username/lala.git
<Coffe> någon som har koll på . om det går att ta bort lösenord på en anv  på en win XP maskin ? vi har en som slutat. som inte minns sitt lösenord. och jag vill slippa installera om.
<arand> nikihr: För mig funkar ««git clone git@github.com:ienorand/Hello-World.git; echo "blah" > test; git add test; git commit -m"testfile"; git push»»
<arand> nikihr: Har du satt upp din email och namn i git?
<arand> git config --global user.name "Firstname Lastname"
<arand> git config --global user.email "your_email@youremail.com"
<arand> Som jag antar måste matcha det du har på github...
<Barre> Coffe: jag antar att det bara är en användare, eller kan du inte logga in som en annan admin och byta användarens lösen?
<Coffe> Barre, finsn nog bara en anv .. det ska ju finnas ett admin konto default på dom .. men den kom förinstallerad av dell.. så ingen aning om vad det är för lösenord.
<Barre> Coffe: problemet med windows och de förlorade lösenorden är att om du använder ett av de myriader av "offline password reset tools" som finns på nätet är att risken för dataförlust är överhängande om ni använt krypterade diskar, etc....
<Barre> Coffe: konstigt formaterad mening, men wattevva ;P     google and yo should find it...
<Coffe> Barre, kom in .. typo från min sida
<Barre> Coffe: toppen....
<nikihr> någon som vet hur man ändrar till engelska i xubuntu?
<E3-Fisk> under språk vid system menyn tror jag
<nikihr> E3-Fisk, haha hittade precis
<itmannen> Suck. Min klant. Nu har jag lyckats pajja min folding V7 FAHControl
<itmannen> Jag gick in i expertmode och grottade. Lite för mycket tydligen :)
<mewmin> aa
<mewmin> -aa
<yeager> passade på att översätta denna.. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/my-weather-indicator-adds-sun-and-moon-info-feels-like-temp-and-more-in-latest-update/
<Nafallo> yeager: du ar sa uttrakad att du oversatter blogposter?
<Harry__> Hallå folket :-)
<Harry__> Säkert en av dom mest frågade frågorna, men google var snål på vettig info. Finns det ngt färdigt tweak för att flytta x-[] över till höger sida av fönstren ist. för att som i default ha dom till vänster?
<amelia> godkväll!
<Haffe> *gäsp*
<kodein> \o
<Haffe> _o
<kodein> \o_
<Haffe> \0/
<kodein> <o>
<Haffe> -o-
 * itmannen Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från einand
<antii> han är en sån typ
<antii> ctcpar folk
<einand> itmannen: trevligt för dig
<itmannen> einand   Läs detta och håll dig till det som gäller
<itmannen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<einand> gjort
<einand> finns inga av dom reglerna jag brutit mot
<itmannen> Men du anser dig stå över sådant ?
<einand> berätta gärna vad jag gör fel
<einand> tack så mycket, då hoppas jag du sparsammar mig ditt skitsnack i framtiden
<itmannen> Sanningen kan svida. Och du överträder regelverket. man ska INTE använda CTCP
<einand> jag ser inte den regelen någonstans
<einand> det står att man inte skall flooda eller spamma den
<CasperN> "Don't be annoying"
<einand> vilket jag inte gör
<CasperN> står det
<einand> ser förstår inte hur det kan vara annoying
<CasperN> för många blir det en extra flik att stänga ned
<CasperN> det är att störa
<einand> då får dom väl konfiguera om sin irc klient
<CasperN> eller så ger du fan in ditt jävla tramsande
<einand> knappast tramsande
<einand> jag kan förstå prolbematiken för folk som sitter och gör det konstant
<CasperN> du gör det iaf regelbundet
<saba> här var det muntert.
<einand> tråkigt att du har problem med hur irc protokollet fungerar
<einand> sätt din klient på ignore om det gör dig så irriterad
<CasperN> jo, du har rätt, jag gör det
<kodein> finns det folk som inte har einand på ignore, alltså?
<einand> det är intressant hur folk älskar att klaga på bagateller
<einand> i stället för att be mig sluta eller fråga varför jag gör något, så startar dom en massattak i ett öppet rum
<CasperN> du har nämnt det tidigare, så varför fråga igen
<kodein> hmm?
<itmannen> Flooding, away messages, repeating, CTCPs and bot abuse are not the only ways you can be annoying
<itmannen> einand  Är du inte läskunnig
<einand> men jag floodar inte CTPC eller repetierar dom
<einand> så snälla gör rätt
<madbear> nej det står ju tydligt
<einand> sedan står det abuse, vilket i detta fallet tolkat som missbruk
<itmannen> Men snälla du. Märk väl kommatecknet innan CTCP
<einand> vilket jagi nte gör heller
<CasperN> står inte repeating CTCPs
<CasperN> utan CTCPs
<itmannen> Rätt
<einand> som sagt, har ni problem sätt det på ignore
<itmannen> einand  Är det av ovilja eller okunskap du inte kan/vill följa gällande regelverk ?
<einand> jag följer dom
<itmannen> :D Nope Du skickar CTCP.
<einand> suck
<itmannen> Precis
<saba> itmannen: det där är ingen definition av annoying.
<einand> men om du har problem med att jag gör det när du joinar kanalen så sätt det på ignore, svårare än så är det inte
<itmannen> saba  Jag ber dig läsa länken jag la ut
<madbear> itmannen: du brukar ju köra med away-msg inte sant?
<madbear> det hade gett typ ban i vissa kanaler på freenode
<itmannen> madbear  Länge sen. Innan jga fick reda på vad som gällde
<CasperN> han har blivit tillsagd också
<madbear> 1 dag eller nåt
<einand> regelen är nog mer till före att man itne skall skicka ctcp hela tiden
<saba> itmannen: det har jag gjort. Det står don't be annoying.
<einand> jag förstår inte hur det kan vara irriterande
<itmannen> Exakt. Det är en order
<madbear> alltså det einand gör hade inte accepterats i någon strikt kanal
<itmannen> Egentligen så spelar det mig ingen stärre roll. Det är en ren principsak att alla är lika inför lagen
<einand> men det jag gör är inget fel
<einand> lär dig det
<einand> förstå och tolka reglerna
<itmannen> einand  Jag replikerar
<einand> hade jag suttit /ctcp nått #ubuntu-se hade det vart fel
<itmannen> Läs noga och ta in
<saba> itmannen: tråkig syn du har på saker måste jag säga. Den här diskussionen har gjort mer skada än en enstaka CTCP.
<CasperN> einand: så du kör ctcp på offtopickanalen eller vad?
<einand> CasperN: nej, gör det inte på någon kanal
<itmannen> saba  vad är det för fel med att diskuttera IRC ?
<madbear> vad för skada ?
<madbear> tar någon här skada? :P
<einand> madbear: han skapar dålig stämmning
<einand> särskilt med bullshit som är totalt obetydligt
<saba> itmannen: välj dina krig.
<einand> itmannen: stör du dig på folk som tittar på dig när du går in i ett rum med?
<madbear> stör ni er på folk som säger att dom ska på toa?
<itmannen> saba  Det är inget krig. bara en principdiskution
<madbear> well, itmannen fick inte köra med away!
<madbear> brb! :DDDDDDDDD
<CasperN> aja, orkar inte bry mig, men einand, hur gör jag för att slippa dina ctcp medelanden då?
<CasperN> jag använder pidgin
<itmannen> madbear  Precis. men jag har vett att återgå till det som gäller
<einand> skillnaden med away msg är att det är åtupprepande medelande ikanalen till "ALLA"
<einand> mina CTPC syns för en enskild person EN gång
<saba> itmannen: det är ett talessätt.
<itmannen> saba  Jag vet
<kodein> CasperN: /ignore einand
<einand> nu skiter jag i detta, och fortsätter gwitta
<CasperN> jag tycker dock inte att einand är så störande så hela han förtjänar en ignore
<kodein> verkligen?
<itmannen> einand  Vis ses CTCP .D
<kodein> jag ignorerar i stort sett alla idioter i den här kanalen.
<gusnan> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/mirc/flood.html - där står hur du kan ignorera endast CTCP från en person.
<CasperN> kodein: nä, jag har bra mycket värre på den listan
<CasperN> han är inte i närheten av störande
<itmannen> Det handlar inte om hur störande en person är. Utan att en person inte följer det som gäller.
<itmannen> Men det skulle mycket till innan jag satt någon på ignore
<kodein> jag menar, kanalen blir så mycket bättre med ubot2, realubot, einand och itmannen på ignore
<gusnan> Själv tycker jag allt snack om FAH som har varit har varit lite "annoying"...
<kodein> itmannen sattes på ignore när han vägrade stänga av sina away-meddelanden
<CasperN> gusnan: det där gäller för mirc
<CasperN> min klient är inget vidare på irc
<itmannen> gusnan  Men FAH hadlar om ubunt
<CasperN> men tack ändå
<saba> itmannen: råder dig att tänka mer pragmatiskt nästa gång, blir enklare. :-)
<itmannen> saba  Nja. Jag tror inte jag behöver några råd :)
<gusnan> CasperN, aj - du har rätt.
<gusnan> itmannen, hur då?
<itmannen> kodein  Men vad trevligt. Sätt oss på ignore då. Så det blir mysigare för dig :D
<itmannen> gusnan  Det är en bra grej man kan köra i ubuntu och hjälpa vår gemenskap
<gusnan> itmannen, Hur hjälper FAH ubuntu-gemenskapen?
<itmannen> gusnan  Vårt ubuntu-team syns i räkningen. Vilket betyder bra reklam
<gusnan> itmannen, ok, då är jag med på hur du tänker.
<kodein> jahaja, carl bildt har mördat dawit
<madbear> kodein: mannen har ju slutat med awaymsg nu
<kodein> tyst diplomati innebär alltså att man väntar tills att diktaturen tystar den man ska befria
<kodein> madbear: I wouldn't know
<kodein> madbear: han är ju fortfarande en idiot, det var mest awaymeddelandena som gjorde att jag fick upp ögonen för honom
<itmannen> kodein  Inser du att du nu pysslar med personangrepp ?
<madbear> itmannen: han har dig på ignore
<itmannen> madbear  Nja jag undrar det jag
<madbear> itmannen: han skrev det iaf
<kodein> madbear: lol, blev han butthurt?
<madbear> kodein: ja alltså han säger att du pysslar med personangrepp nu
<itmannen> Nu spelar det mig inte det minsta roll vem som har mig på ignore
<kodein> ah.
<itmannen> madbear  Vad är visten med att han har mig på ignore och du talar om vad jag skriver :D
<itmannen> Jisses Amalia :D
<kodein> undrar egentligen varför det inte finns nån inbyggd ntpklient med android.
<itmannen> Kanske dags för OP. men det lär man kunna fetglömma
<kodein> och att man tydligen måste ha rootat nallen för att kunna ställa tid med en ntp-app
<kodein> speciellt med tanke på hur bra telefoner är på att drifta
<andol> kodein: Inte så att droiden gör någon annan form utav tidsync då, typ via mobilnätet eller så?
<kodein> andol: nej.
<kodein> det brukar enbart ske vid övergång mellan normaltid och sommartid, på sin höjd
<Pedrus> Hey, fungerar 4G Mobilt breband bra i Ubuntu 11.04?
<kodein> och det ställer inte tiden rätt
<andol> Tja, på ett eller annat vis lyckas lyckas i alla fall min droid ligga riktigt rätt i tid.
<kodein> min drar sig. vilket är jobbigt att upptäcka när man kör challenge-response mot googlekontot...
<andol> Hmm, låg visst några sekunder tidigt trots allt.
<CasperN> Pedrus: jag tror stöd för det kom redan i ubuntu 10.10
<Pedrus> Aha, okej. Jag har inte använt Ubugntu på länge så hade ingen aning, dock såg jag en tråd att det fungerar så tänkte kolla in.
<Pedrus> Det fungerar inte för mig i Mint atm.
<itmannen> Nu ut på samhället på ett uppdrag.
<MrMind> det är ingen som vet ifall man kan på något sätt kan göra så att inte docken i unity inte döljs utan att installera ccsm?
<MrMind> i dconf-editor eller något liknande
<erwin__> hej... har en fråga-.
<erwin__> har mint installerad på min dator och vill ha ubuntu på den
<erwin__> hur gör jag?
<erwin__> Hallåj, någon här??
<einand> erwin__: Tjenix
<einand> erwin__: du laddar ner ubuntu från deras websida
<erwin__> har precis laddat ner ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<MrMind> då är det bara bränna ner på cd/dvd eller lägga över på usb-minne =)
<erwin__> ok...
<erwin__> ska testa
<erwin__> loggar ut nu... tack...
<MrMind> yep, kolla här ifall du behöver mer hjälp
<MrMind> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<MrMind> på punkt 2
<erwin__> ska kolla det också.. thanks alla här inne--
<itmannen> Äntligen. Åter i den trygga hemmiljön och mina filsystem :)
<Dynamit> Någon som har en ide hur jag ska få Openwrt att skicka mount kommando när den bootar
<itmannen> Philip5  Hojtna. Visst är du OP ?
<Philip5> jo
<itmannen> Då vill jag gärna ha din åsikt om denna skrivning från kodein klockan 19:00 gällande mig " han är ju fortfarande en idiot"
<itmannen> 19:33
<Philip5> har ingen aning om vad som skrevs då jag inte var aktiv då men att kalla någon idiot och mena det är ju inte det bästa
<itmannen> Philip5  Och vad brukar OP göra vid sådana här personangrepp ?
<realubot> "21:42 < itmannen> Då vill jag gärna ha din åsikt om denna skrivning från kodein klockan 19:00 gällande mig " han är  ju fortfarande en idiot"
<realubot> "
<Philip5> helt följa upp dem när de inträffar
<itmannen> realubot  Vad menar du ?
<realubot> Förvänta dig inte mer av den här kanalen. Det är ofta där ribban ligger framförallt när man är "ny" i kanalen.
<itmannen> realubot  Nä jag förväntar mig inget faktiskt. För tyvärr så silar OP rejält här. Ingen nämd ingen klämd
<itmannen> realubot  Så vi är alltså inte lika inför lagen här ? Ny som gammal.
<itmannen> En annan OP sitter här mest hela dagarna och gäspar. Men bryr sig inte ett smack om vad som skrivs tudligen
<CasperN> så? vad skulle åtgärden vara? kicka honom för att han kalla dig idiot?
<Haffe> itmannen: Det är bara irc.
<Haffe> Tagga ned.
<realubot> itmannen: Nej. Det är olika regler beroende på hur länge du har varit i kanalen och beroende på vem som känner vem. Så är det i praktiken i.a.f. och hur det är på pappret är inte så intressant då.
<delhage> det är väl inte så konstigt?
<realubot> itmannen: Dock ser jag inte att kodein skulle ha skrivit så om dig kl 19:00?
<delhage> ganska naturligt tycker jag
<itmannen> realubot  Nä jag fattar att det är på det viset. Jag korrade tiden till 19:33 som du ser
<realubot> 19:33 i min IRC-klient.
<delhage> en irc-kanal är ingen demokrati, om man förväntar sig det så blir man besviken
<realubot> Ok, då så.
<itmannen> Haffe  vad är det jag ska tagga ned ?
<kodein> oj, värst vad upprörda folk verkar vara...
<itmannen> delhage  Och vad är då denna kanal. En diktatur ?
<CasperN> folk är så känsliga nu för tiden
<kodein> delhage: irc är, i bästa fall, en upplyst despotism. i värsta fall, en demokrati.
<delhage> itmannen: nej, det är en irc-kanal
<Markslap> Bara på Freenode.
<Markslap> EFNet är mer en anarki.
<kodein> tja, jo
<itmannen> delhage  Du skrev att det inte är en demokrati. Då bör det vara något annat mao
<delhage> itmannen: for the record så håller jag med dig i det mesta men det är fortfarande bara IRC
<kodein> men betänk att ef i efnet står för eris free. eris-servern var äkta anarki
<kodein> att ge alla i kanyler op är en fin praxis annars :)
<itmannen> delhage  Jo jag är fullt medveten om att det är IRC :)
<itmannen> delhage  Ska jag nu tro dig så är det ett gäng Stalanister på toppen som styr efter eget gottfinnande. Iom att det inte är en demokrati här :)
<delhage> nja, nu drar du väldigt långgående slutsatser
<itmannen> delhage  Tycker du :D
<delhage> det finns annat än demokrati och stalinism
<kodein> Haffe: spela i helgen?
<Haffe> kodein: Eventuellt.
<Haffe> Min cykel ska bli klar imorgon.
<itmannen> delhage  Jo det finns ett mellanting. kallas socialism:)
<delhage> finns massa annat
<itmannen> Men nog om detta
<kodein> Haffe: ah, trevligt. du kan ju höra med bassh, viet ha och aune eller så om du ser dem.
<delhage> meritokrati är kanske det som kommer närmast här
<itmannen> delhage  Det har jag faktiskt aldrig hört talas om.
<delhage> itmannen: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meritokrati
<itmannen> delhage  Aha. Intressant
<Haffe> kodein: Kör vi lördag vid 16.00 ?
<delhage> itmannen: förekommer rätt mycket i open source världen
<delhage> itmannen: enkelt översatt: den som gör bestämmer
<delhage> typ
<itmannen> delhage  Den där sidan måste jag läsa igenom noga. Men inte ikväll.
<kodein> Haffe: du tänkte normaltidsanpassa det? från 16 funkar för mig iaf.
<delhage> itmannen: den är ju jättekort ;)
<itmannen> del Ja det har du rätt i. jag trodde det fanns mer
<Philip5> någon som är intresserad av att jag har beställt ett nytt kameraobjektiv idag och hoppas kunna hämta ut det redan imorgon!?!? :D
<delhage> nä
<Philip5> joooo
<delhage> eller jo
<delhage> DU!
<delhage> ;)
<Philip5> preciiiis
<kodein> Philip5: jag köpte ett i söndags. ska hämta ut det imorrn :)
<kodein> om det är sj:s vilja
<Haffe> Jag fick tid hos doktorn dagen efter att jag hade ringt,
<kodein> det låter inte helt vanligt
<kodein> speciellt inte iom att alla läkare i universum tydligen farit till stockholm på konferens och bokat upp alla hotell
<Haffe> Jag såg 5 läkare på vårdcentralen jag besökte.
<kodein> nu blev jag påmind om att jag borde byta vårdcentral
<Philip5> kodein: vad har du beställt?
<kodein> en canon ef 50/1.4
<Philip5> kodein: beställt ett 85/1.8
<Philip5> nikon...
<Philip5> funderar på ett 50/1.8 också
<kodein> 50/1.8 är rätt prisvärd
<Philip5> är inte så förtjust i nikons 50/1.4 efter att ha provat det. den är något långsammare AF än 1.8
<kodein> har funderat på en 85/1.8 jag med, men det blir sen nån gång
<kodein> af är snabbare (och tystare) på canons 1.4 än på 1.8:an :)
<Philip5> jag har ett 17-50/2.8 som känns som får täcka 50 ett tag framöver
<kodein> snabbare än 1.2:an med, men inte lika tyst
<Philip5> jo man hade hoppats på att 1.4 hade varit snabbare på nikon också och det är dyrare men halvsekunden långsammare AF
<Philip5> nikon har bara en manuell 50/1.2 :(
<kodein> jo, men den är åas ruskigt fin (och överkomlig i pris)
<kodein> passar fint på canonhus ;)
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> nikon gör bra skit
<kodein> jag har ju inte 20 lök att lägga på en ef 50/1.2 ;)
<kodein> och MF är skoj, tycker jag
<Philip5> skoj men inte så praktiskt alla gånger
<kodein> sällan jag fotar rörliga objekt.
<kodein> men nu sova. natti natti
<Philip5> dröm om objektiv
<kodein> eller om hotellfrukosten som väntar i morgon bitti...
<delhage> vilket hotell?
<Werner_Molder> hej alla
<Werner_Molder> någon son kan hjäpa mig lite bara
<Werner_Molder> bara en lite grej
<delhage> nej
<Werner_Molder> aha okej
<Werner_Molder> :-(
<delhage> Werner_Molder: det brukar gå bättre om du ställer en riktig fråga
<Werner_Molder> okej det kommer
<Werner_Molder> vad man måste konfigureras för att man kunna se alla andra datorer in min hemma nätverk ?
<Werner_Molder> därför när jag cilcka på ikonen "Nätverk" , det är bara blank , MEN däremot när jag skriver manuellt smb://192.168.x.x DÅ kan man nå på delade mappen i den andra windows dator
<Werner_Molder> hallå ?
<Werner_Molder> okej då ställde jag en riktig fråga....men ingen svar alls
<Werner_Molder> :-(
<delhage> ingen här just nu som kan svara uppenbarligen
<Werner_Molder> det verkar så
<delhage> bättre chans under dagtid
<Werner_Molder> tror du det ?
<delhage> ja
<Werner_Molder> allting fungerar kannon bra på min laptop förutom den ämne uppe, jag kör den senaste Kubuntu versionen och kernel med
<itmannen> Terminator istället för terminalen kan vara ganska behändig. Då kan man få flera fönster samlade. http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/4007/fah3terminaler.png
<itmannen> Det bilden visar är 3 olika sätta att köra folding via Terminator. Och man får då en samlad bild av förloppet. Bättre än att ha 3 separata fönster öppna. Tycker jag iaf.
<einand> x_link: är du här?
<x_link> einand: Yes, kom precis.
<einand> x_link: ok, bara kolla, var/är beredd som standby om nått skulle bli fel med 00:00 dansen
<x_link> lol
<x_link> einand: It's good that you have my back =)
<einand> itmannen: kolla på screen, då kan du uppnå samma resultat fast i en och samma terminal
<itmannen> einand  Finns det i synaptic ?
<einand> screen ingår som default tror jag
<einand> annars finns det
<itmannen> Ok. Ska kolla
<einand> screen använder jag mycket över ssh, eftersom det håller en session i liv efter jag dödat putty
<Philip5> x_link: laddar du upp? nedräkningen har börjat
<x_link> Philip5: Ja =)
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> wooohoo
<x_link> =)
<itmannen> Screen fonns inte längre. man måste installera  byobu
<itmannen> Nä nu är det time att kräla till sovplatsen.
<kosmick> tja
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-28
<itmannen> Gooood moooorning internet
<Kimmen> god morgon
<itmannen> Ny dag med nya möjligheter....att inte utföra någon vettigt :)
<itmannen> Nåja. En vettig sak ska jag faktiskt göra. Åka och hämta en hund som ska fara och rasta
<itmannen> Men det känns ganska skönt att den som brukar göra detta kommer hem imorgon igen.
<kodein> delhage: det jag bott på, förstås.
<itmannen> I denna dator har jag kärnan 3.0.0-11. Undrar varför inte nyaste kärnan har laddats hem. För i min laptop har jag 3.0.0-13
<delhage> kodein: va?
<Barre> morrn
<delhage> morrn
<itmannen> Dags att åka ut en sväng på samhället. Adjö för nu.
<HakanS> TL- och TC-valet är klart. Om någon OP har tid, samt känner för det, så kan detta tas bort från kanalens TOPIC.
<nikihr> Morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<nikihr> Fredagar <3
<antii> mjo
<Barre> nikihr: +1
<andol> Ännu en vecka jag inte riktigt är säker på vart den tog vägen :)
<HeMan> andol: den började med måndag och sen blev det fredag, någon har kört gzip -9 på hela veckan tror jag
<andol> HeMan: Fast implicerar det inte då att man i sådant fall inte skulle gjort något vettigt under tisdag-torsdag?
<HeMan> andol: det är nog inte gzip, det är någon förstörande komprimeringsalgoritm
<HeMan> andol: kanske jpg med aldeles för låg kvalitet?
<andol> Tja, skulle ju förklara en viss suddighet om inte annat :)
<nikihr> fan jag gillar inte riktigt vim
<nikihr> någon som vet en en bra ide för rails?
<andol> nikihr: Pröva emacs?
<HeMan> nikihr: vim är en AI-editor, den känner på sig om du inte gillar den
<HeMan> nikihr: då kämpar den mot extra mycke!
<nikihr> HeMan, ;)
<HeMan> det börjar vara riktigt mycke efterfrågan på GPU-maskiner för beräkning nu!
<bamsefar> Coolt
<andol> "vi is an editor with two modes: one which destroys your input and the other which beeps at you."
<phnom> lol
<itmannen> Vart ser man bäst vilka daemon som körs om det inte syns något i systemövervakaren.
<phnom> ptja, den startar väl alla som ligger i /etc/init.d/ per default?
<HeMan> upstart använder /etc/init för vad som startas
<HeMan> man kan köra initctl list för att se vad upstart startat
<itmannen> phnom  Ja ser man på. Där ligger den. Mysko att prcessen inte syns i systemövervakaren eller uppstartsprogram
<HeMan> men outputen är inte helt tydlig
<itmannen> Ok
<itmannen> Det där kommandot var ganska bra faktiskt
<itmannen> Eller "är" ska det väl skrivas :)
<itmannen> Men ånyo. Borde inte det som autostartas synas i systemövervakaren ?
<HeMan> itmannen: ps -waux använder jag för att kolla vad som går
<itmannen> HeMan  Ojdå. Jisses vad mycket :)
<amelia> HeMan: hahahahhaha
<HeMan> amelia: vad?
<itmannen> HeMan  Men körs verkligen allt som kommer fram där ?
<amelia> HeMan: din kommentar om vi
<amelia> HeMan: eller vim t.o.m.
<HeMan> itmannen: jo, det där är en lista över alla processer (inklusive kärnprocesser) som går på din maskin
<HeMan> amelia: ah!
<Haffe> Sucka.
<HeMan> amelia: trodder det var ps -waux du skrattade åt... :)
<Haffe> Att det ska vara så omöjligt att få igång pymacs.
<itmannen> HeMan  Göta Petter. Det tar en vecka att gå igenom den listan.
<HeMan> itmannen: ps -waux | grep ssh
<HeMan> itmannen: så får du se alla kommandon som har ssh med i namn eller som argument
<itmannen> HeMan  Aha. Smart
<HeMan> itmannen: ps -waux | wc -l så räknar den hur många processer det är igån
<itmannen> HeMan  Dom där kommandona var verkligen till stor hjälp. Tackar
<HeMan> itmannen: 238 processer har jag på min laptop och 21 har jag igång på min ssh-server
<HeMan> hmm, det borde vara färre på min ssh-server
<itmannen> HeMan  När jag angav ps -waux | wc -l så säger den fel syntax
<HeMan> itmannen: sista tecknet ska vara bokstaven l (lilla L), har du det?
<itmannen> HeMan  Japp. Precis som du angav
<HeMan> itmannen: ah! jo, dom har ändrat syntax till ps ett antal gånger
<andol> HeMan: För många processer på ssh-servern alltså? Kan vara så att mitt root-kit inte är så väl gömt som det borde :P
<amelia> HeMan: nej, så elak är jag inte..
<HeMan> itmannen: senast någon gång på -90-talet... :)
<itmannen> HeMan  Ok. Ingen katastrof :)
<HeMan> andol: elaking att kalla dina saker för udev!
<HeMan> andol: :)
<andol> HeMan: Japp, gäller ju att tänka till!
<HeMan> om jag skippar udev är jag nere på 14 processer
<HeMan> (får se när någon upptäcker att det är färre än antalet kärn-processer som brukar startas)
<nikihr> någon som kör xfce?
<nikihr> med xfce4-terminal
<andol> nikihr: jupp
<antii> det är ju alternativet till gnome nu när 11.10 kom :)
<nikihr> andol, jag får inte mina vim teman att fungera :8
<nikihr> antar att det har något med 256 color inställning att göra?
<andol> nikihr: Ingen aning
<antii> fluxbox \o/ nikihr
<nikihr> mjaa
<nikihr> openbox isåfall
<nikihr> tror jag
<kes0> Bag in a box
<kes0> Bästa boxen
<MrMind> morrn =)
<orgaZmo> hallå
<orgaZmo> jag har en liten dum fråga kanske
<MrMind> fråga på vettja
<orgaZmo> jag kör nu win 7 64-bit. (för att min fru kan enbart win). kan jag installera ubuntu "på" en windows install, så jag kör ubuntu på samma dator med win i backgrunden?
<orgaZmo> så jag har både ubuntu och win igång, men kan hoppa över till ubuntu när jag anvämnder, och hoppa till win när hon använder?
<E3-Fisk> Någon som känner sig villig att hjälpa mig?
<E3-Fisk> orgaZmo,  tror inte det
<orgaZmo> jaså
<MrMind> orgaZmo: då är det virtualisering som gäller
<orgaZmo> för dualboot går ju att fixa, men måste ha båda igång samtidigt..
<E3-Fisk> du kan installera så du kan välja när du startar datorn men inte välja när du väl sitter i något
<orgaZmo> mrmind: hur menar du då? virtualbox?
<MrMind> yep eller vmware workstation
<MrMind> vad som passar dig bäst =)
<E3-Fisk> Virtuelbox fungerar väl men tycker själv det går segt
<E3-Fisk> pröva iaf
<orgaZmo> okej, för jag vill ha optimal prestanda, eftersom det körs en del server aktiviteter med i win. och jag skall köra server grejor i ubuntu med
<MrMind> det beror lite på hur bra prestanda det är på datorn
<MrMind> har du en hyffsad dator så är det inga problem
<E3-Fisk> Någon som vet vad man kan göra när datorn fastnar efter "battary state = [ok]"    kommer inte i login screen eller i någon fönsterhanterare!
<orgaZmo> en gammal dator i dagsläget.. 3ghz, 4gb ram, 8 tb hdd osv
<MrMind> va är det för processor? hur många kärnor?
<orgaZmo> dual
<orgaZmo> Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
<orgaZmo> dual
<itmannen> orgaZmo  Tyvärr så kan du inte få optimal prestanda i en VM. men tämligen bra iaf. Men jag tror inte VM är det du kommer att bli nöjd med helt.
<E3-Fisk> Någon som vet vad man kan göra när datorn fastnar efter "battary state = [ok]"    kommer inte i login screen eller i någon fönsterhanterare!                   Är det någon som vet något om det?
<MrMind> orgaZmo: du kan ju alltid välja någon resursnålare dist, typ debian eller något
<MrMind> kanske t.om köra utan gui iaf det är en möjlighet
<orgaZmo> för i dagsläget kör jag en laptop med ubuntu server i, med server grjorna
<orgaZmo> och denna stationäre med win7 64 bit
<MrMind> aha du kör server versionen, trodde du körde desktop
<orgaZmo> jupps.. console 4ever. :D
<MrMind> klart =)
<MrMind> men är det hög belastning på servern?
<orgaZmo> server verren valde jag för att jag vill ha ett optimalt server verktyg
<orgaZmo> nä delastningen är inte hög som det är nu
<orgaZmo> belanstningen*
<orgaZmo> ^^ kolla stavningen
<MrMind> hehe, men prova att köra det i virtualbox/vmware då... skulle det fungerar för dig är det ju perfekt, slippa ha igång en dator extra =)
<E3-Fisk> Någon som vet vad man kan göra när datorn fastnar efter "battary state = [ok]"    kommer inte i login screen eller i någon fönsterhanterare!                   Är det någon som vet något om det?             please help!
<orgaZmo> för några år sen var jag på dreamhack, och där satt en kille med skärmen delad i 2 fönster, och körde win i en och körde linux i 1, det är ju så jag vill ha det.. och sen att man kan köra fullscreen på det man använder för tillfället
<orgaZmo> men sen vet ju alla att unix är mycket mer stabilt än win..
<MrMind> då va virtualisade han något av os:en
<orgaZmo> men eftersom min fru är envis med windows , så kan jag inte bara ta bort det för henne, för husefridens skull
<MrMind> ne, det är klart ;) men som sagt prova och se vad du tycker
<orgaZmo> okej.. skal testa det..
<orgaZmo> och en annan skum sak med
<orgaZmo> i windows ser den bara 3 gb minne, men i ubuntu ser den allt minne som finns i datorn, även om jag stoppar i mer..
<orgaZmo> och jag kör 64-bit win verre, så det är ju inte det
<orgaZmo> skumt va?
<MrMind> ah, det låter skumt faktiskt
<itmannen> orgaZmo  Om du kör en 64 i win borde den se allt
<orgaZmo> med ubuntu har jag testat med 16gb ram utan problem, men med win 7 64-bit är 3gb MAX
<MrMind> heltskumt i så fall
<orgaZmo> precis..
<orgaZmo> har tillochmed formatera om helt för att det inte skulle vara nåt skit som störde. men med samma resultat.
<itmannen> orgaZmo  Du får nog uppsöka ett win-forum för dina funderingar
<orgaZmo> jag har även snackat med windows support, de förstår inte heller varför den inte "ser" mer än 3 gb
<orgaZmo> men men, det är skumt.. det är windows .. lmao
<itmannen> Kan det vara lite tok med dina minnen som ubuntu "förlåter" kanske
<orgaZmo> vet ej. men har provat att ta ur de jag har i och satt i andra.. kingston minne, så det borde inte vara något "noname-problem"
<itmannen> Men win kanske inte gillar din samling av minnen. Ubuntu brukar vara förlåtande med sådant
<orgaZmo> det kan kanske vara så. det som oxå är skumt är att när jag körde 32-bit windows såg den 3,8gb av 4gb ram
<orgaZmo> för 4gb minne är ju max på 32-bit win
<itmannen> Det brukar försvinna lite på vägen :)
<orgaZmo> hehe
<itmannen> Min hustru kör en Win 7 Ultimate 64. Och hon ser sina 6 Gb. men det blir ju inte du hjälpt av :)
<orgaZmo> det är ju det som är så skumt.. alla andra kan se sina, men inte jag med denna datorn.. skumt.
<itmannen> Förövrigt så har hon även 11.10 så klart :)
<itmannen> Annars så vore det nära en skilsmässa
<orgaZmo> nu fick jag en ide.. kan det inte vara så att mobo inte stödder mer än 4gb? så därför ser inte win mer än 3, men ubuntu skiter i vad mobo säger och kör med de minnena som sitter i
<kes0> E3-Fisk, Hänger sig datorn?
<orgaZmo> lol@itmannen
<E3-Fisk> nope kes0
<E3-Fisk> bara att den inte kommer vidare
<E3-Fisk> kommer in i shell ändå
<itmannen> orgaZmo  mobo ?
<E3-Fisk> men får inget gui
<orgaZmo> mobo = moderkortet :)
<itmannen> orgaZmo  Nja det tvivlar jg på. men är inte helt säker
<kes0> E3-Fisk, Skumt
<orgaZmo> inget bra program så man kan se vad moderkortet stöder? och kanske så man kan uppgradera bios?
<kes0> E3-Fisk, Min bärbara hängde sig tidigare, ändrade cpufreq o de funka fint, men är ju annorlunda än de där :P
<E3-Fisk> Ahh, verkar vara så att något har gått välfigt fel
<E3-Fisk> med tanke på att jag uppdaterade till 11.10
<E3-Fisk> då hände allt
<kes0> Är ingen expert
<itmannen> orgaZmo  Du får helt enkelt peka med hela handen till din hustru och tala om vad som gäller :D
<kes0> E3-Fisk, Du formatera inte?
<kes0> El
<itmannen> orgaZmo  Googla på ditt moderkort
<orgaZmo> för kollar jag på moderkortets site, så finns det inga uppdateringar, men moderkortet kommer från en HP dator, kan vara det som är felet.. lol
<E3-Fisk> kes0,  i see, men jag kan starta xorg men får inte upp ett piss ( svart skärm)
<E3-Fisk> Nej ingen format
<orgaZmo> packard bell menade jag
<kes0> E3-Fisk, Ok, jag skulle formaterat men de är jag :P går säkert o fixa de där på nå sätt utan men jag kan inte svara på de :P
<itmannen> Äntligen på pallplats. Nu är det bara 2 kvar. Plats 3 itmannen 	30438 points. :)
<itmannen> 1 	Markk 	104709 ,  2 uppsalanet 	55640
<salmiak> itmannen: en plats för pallen.. jahopp.......
<salmiak> fast jag antar det är nån sorts tävling i nått va?
<itmannen> salmiak  Det är ingen vanlig tävling. Det är krigsförklaringar :D
<salmiak> haha... tell me more
<itmannen> salmiak  http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<kes0> E3-Fisk, Har du gui nu ? =)
<E3-Fisk> nope
<E3-Fisk> Sitter här med consolen uppe
<salmiak> (mitt grafikkort har krigsförklarat sig mot mig tror jag....  igår funkade det som det skulle. även efter omstart. men inte idag) :'-(
 * E3-Fisk hänger sig själv om det här itne fungerar..
<itmannen> salmiak  Gammalt kort ?
<kes0> E3-Fisk, Ok =/
<salmiak> njä... det är väl inte supernytt men... var la jag nu anteckningen på hur man kollar.....
<salmiak> itmannen:  "product: RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]   vendor: ATI Technologies Inc"
<salmiak> jag har dålig koll på ati, har ju alltid kört nvidia förut, men det är antagligen rysligt gammalt. det är ju fått så... Vad ska man göra om jag tillslut inte står ut längre utan går och köper ett nytt grafikkort, säg ett nvidia 520. ska man avinstallera massa paket först och rensa bort inställningsfiler eller hur gör man?
<salmiak> och finns det kort utan hdcp att få tag på idag föresten?
<phnom> salmiak: Det kortet ska funka med den öppna drivaren
<phnom> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<salmiak> phnom: fast långsammare, eller?
<phnom> Ptja, antagligen. Vad ska du göra med det?
<phnom> Det står att de har "good 3D acceleration support"
<salmiak> catalyst envisas med att ibland skita i vad jag har för skärm och välja nått puckat 60Hz default. Idag har den hittat min andra skärm men inte den här. så här står det i logfilen "Display0: Failed to get EDID information."
<phnom> salmiak: Har du provat med den andra? Det kan ju vara en idé annars.
<salmiak> testa med opensrc-divaren menar du? jo jag testade förut.... fast minecraft fick för dåligt framrate då
<phnom> Jobbigt läge :P
<salmiak> jag försökte skriva in en Modeline "1600x1200@75" 202.50 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 för båda skärmarna i xorg.conf  (eftersom det stod i loggfilen när den lyckades köra 75Hz på båda förut). Dvs det stod (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1600x1200"x75.0  202.50  1600 1664 1856 2160  1200 1201 1204 1250 -hsync -vsync (93.8 kHz) i logfilen. men det hjälpte inte... man måste antagligen forcera den att välja just min modeline också
<nikihr> VIM + nerdtree <3
<phnom> nikihr: nerdcommenter, taglist, supertab, fugitive är några andra trevliga plugins
<phnom> snipmate också
<phnom> *poff*
<nikihr> phnom, vad är snipmate
<larsemil> nikihr: typ ett lib med vanligt använd kod. säg att du skriver while<tab> så får du upp en snippet på en vanlig while loop som man använder ofta.
<nikihr> ah soft
<spixx> gäsp!
<whomee> morotskaka som fredagskaka på jobbet .. hmm
<antii> najs
<antii> vi fick chokladkaka
<antii> ._)
<Haffe> Tjockisar.
<antii> Haffe: De vi inte är!
<antii> Därför äter man.
 * Haffe sätter sig på antii 
 * antii spyr på Haffe 
<Haffe> :)
<whomee> fifan, köttfrukost, slasklunch, tårta och fredagskaka .. gissa om jag går upp 5kilo bara idag.
<Haffe> Du får ge dig ut och springa massor av kilometer.
<HeMan> 40000000 kilometer!
<Haffe> Hahahha.
<MrMind> det finns ingen här inne som är på lov nu och har lust att dra igång något hemside projekt? främst för att lära sig mer php =)
<HeMan> MrMind: jag ska på xdev i helgen och dra igång ett hemsideprojekt!
<MrMind> nu blev jag avundsjuk :(
<whomee> jag ska till badkaret i helgen och dricka absinthe
<Haffe> Vilket party.
<whomee> de e de grymmaste partyt
<whomee> ska nog twittra de
 * Barre <3 absinthe
<Haffe> Undrar om min cykel är klar.
<whomee> Barre: du är en absinthe kännare?
<Barre> whomee: skulle jag inte vilja kalla mig, men nog har jag provat ett 20-tal sorter.
<whomee> Barre: ah då e vi ungefär samma, tänkte om du hade koll på nått fint att köpa hem .. dock har jag inte införskaffat mig nån kran än :(
<Haffe> Är det inte hypnotiq som alla häftiga människor dricker?
<Barre> whomee: jag är lika öppen för förslag som du rå :)
<spacebug-> realubot och Barre, I'm coming after you! (folding :))
<whomee> Haffe: jag har aldrig fått några psykoser ialf :) dock dricker jag väl inte som Kalle 16år på folkets park :P
<Barre> spacebug-: har inte foldat på många veckor ;)
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<whomee> Barre: ah ok crap :) se om dom har några sjyssta flaskor i kina när jag drar dit dock
<Barre> Haffe: nej, inte längre... men vist finns det såna kvar fortfarande
<Barre> whomee: de har en grym absinthe-bar i Prag
<whomee> Barre: mm jag va där en gång :) men minns inte namnet :/ tänkte googla dom annars
<whomee> http://www.absinthe-time.cz/
<whomee> hittade
<Barre> whomee: precis...
<whomee> ska nog prova att bränna sockerbiten ikväll
<whomee> har bara kört med vatten innan
<salmiak> hurra hurra hurra! nu får jag skärmen att visa  75Hz igen efter att ha hittat en fil ~/.config/monitors.xml som verkar göra allt jag försökte åstadkomma i xorg.conf meninsglöst... nån som vet nått om monitors.xml ?
<spacebug-> salmiak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution    http://live.gnome.org/RandR
<spacebug-> stod kanske inte så mycket där heller iofs
<salmiak> randr/xrandr verkar nått special för att ha flera skärmar tyligen.... undrar om nvidia gjorde det där själv istället kanske
<salmiak> mysko att den använder sig av en inställningsfil i hemkatalogen
<spacebug-> ja för ligger den där kan den ju inte gälla för kdm/lightdm/gdm osv
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja. Sakta men säkert klättrar du. Barre slår du lätt för han pallade inte trycket och kastade in handduken.
<spacebug-> ;)
<salmiak> kan man köra sitt ubuntu utan att ha gdm eller motsvarande installerat? alltså jag loggar ju aldrig in med den, jag är ju ensam på min dator (de är väl de flesta) så jag loggas ju in automatiskt (till det enda användarkontot som finns). Känns onödigt att ha ett program eller vad man ska kalla det som aldrig används
<Silasle> Det är väl gdm som loggar in dig, även om det går automatiskt?
<arand> Jag tror att gdm hanterar sessionen, så det kan vara svårt att komma ifrån...
<spacebug-> jag körde aldrig med gdm/kde i slackware
<Barre> det skulle i.o.f.s. gå att autologa in i console och autostarta startx, men det är mer dumt än smart :-/
<spacebug-> ah just det ja, jag autoinloggades inte då n ej. Kom till console där jag körde startx typ
<salmiak> aha
<salmiak> man skulle kunna göra en nedstrippad variant av gdm då som bara kan autoinlogga, och även gör det efter en ctrl-alt-backspace.
<spacebug-> kör du ubuntu 11.10 så använder det lightdm vilket är precis det.. en nedstrippad/lightare variant av gdm typ
<spacebug-> och även mer configuerbar
<salmiak> låter nice det. undrar om kan man använda lightdm fastän man kör ubuntu10.04... utan att behöva kompilera själv menar jag.
<salmiak> fast å andra sidan wikipedia säger ju  "It uses a WebKit backend to draw HTML-based login interfaces" jag vill u ha en som inte *kan* rita nått alls.
 * itmannen Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från einand
<einand> itmannen: grattis, var en gratis present
<einand> ännu intressantare är att du startar samma diskution i samma kanaler
<einand> flera kanaler
<einand> menar jag
<itmannen> Vaddå. jag har inte startat någon diskussion. var har du fätt det ifrån ?
<itmannen> Inte här iaf
<einand> 16:51:35 #ubuntu-se-offtopic: < itmannen> *Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från einand                                                                               +madbear
<einand> 16:54:00 #ubuntu-se:  * itmannen Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från einand
<itmannen> Kallar du det diskuttioner ?
<einand> självklart startar du en diskution när du skriver så, det är ju också ditt syfte
<einand> annars är du bara trångsynt och småaktig.
<itmannen> einand  Tack för visdomsorden :D
<HakanS> Philip5: Läget?
<spacebug-> hej Philip5
<itmannen> HakanS och Philip5. Nu får ni ta ert ansvar som OP och kicka ut einand för brott mot regelverket
<realubot> Har vi någon op här?
<realubot> I reglerna så står det klart och tydligt: "Don't be annoying"
<realubot> "Flooding, away messages, repeating, CTCPs and bot abuse are not the only ways you can be annoying."
<realubot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<einand> Om någon undrar vad som är på gång, så är detta realubot "hämnd" för jag bannade honom från #ubuntu-se-offtopic, skicka gärna pm om ni vill ha mer info
<realubot> Varför får einand hålla på och skicka CTCPs när det klart och tydligt står i reglerna att det inte är ok? Och när många i kanalen har klagat på att han skickar automatiserade CTCPs?
<realubot> einand: Nej. Det är du som tystar kritiken genom att banna mig i #ubuntu-se-offtopic för att jag upplyser dig om reglerna.
<einand> hade jag vart ute efter att tysta kritik hade jag väl bannat itmannen också
<itmannen> Kom inte och säga att real blivit bannlyst av einand. Då går skam på torra land
<einand> utan du är en otrevligt, odräglig och otroligt irriterande person
<itmannen> Otroligt irriterade ? Hur irriterande är inte CTCP då ?
<itmannen> Härligt med fredag kväll. eller hur :D
<einand> men seriöst, får du verkligen sådana problem för jag skicka det en gång
<itmannen> einand  Var frågan till mig ?
<realubot> Och här är info som einand vill pm:a för att få det att låta som om jag har gjort något allvarligt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/721615/
<einand> realubot: du har glömt allt som hände tidigare också.
<itmannen> Och OP gör som strutsen :D
<realubot> einand: Det är flera här i kanalen som har klagat på dina CTCPs. Dessa upplevs uppenbart "annoying" och det CTCPs står i reglerna under rubriken "Don't be annoying".
<itmannen> einand  Jag frågar igen. var din fråga till mig ?
<einand> då får dom gärna framföra kritiken till mig i stället att stå som er två som två skadeskjutna kråkor
<realubot> Så vad är det du inte förstår? Dina CTCPs upplevs irriterande av flera i kanalen och eftersom du inte slutar på uppmaning så bord op ta tag i saken.
<realubot> *borde
<itmannen> realubot  det gör dom inte
<einand> nja, jag droppar diskutionen just nu, så jag inte slänger mer ved på öppen eld
<itmannen> einand  Ingen fara. LÃ¥t det brinna :D
<realubot> itmannen: op sover 24/7.
<itmannen> Hoppas vi inte väcker OP. Vi får skriva lite tystare :D
<itmannen> realubot  Nä det gör dom inte. Men dom bryr sig bara vid utvalda tillfällen.
<itmannen> Något spännande har hänt på nätet. http://willisleaks.no-ip.org/
<HakanS> christoffer: Har du tid för ett irc-möte på tisdag?
<christoffer> HakanS: hehe, jag skrev precis i motes kanalen och tänkte fråga om en skype möte
<christoffer> =)
<christoffer> *möteskanalen
<itmannen> einand om realubot: Börja med en ny strategi idag, nolltollerans mot ideoter
<HakanS> christoffer: Jag har inte skype.
<christoffer> HakanS: är det brist på mic eller finns det något annat VoIP program för Ubuntu?
<itmannen> Det är bara att sucka över likgiltigheten
<realubot> HakanS: Är du op?
<itmannen> Ja det är han
<itmannen> Amelia, Philip5 mm
<realubot> HakanS: einand bryter återkommande mot kanalens regler genom att skicka automatiserade CTCPs. Det står klart och tydligt att så inte är tillåtet under rubriken "Don't be annoying" i reglerna: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<HakanS> christoffer: Brist på mic. Har i och för sig en bärbar i familjen, med skype. Men den kör Win 7. Det går ju inte an ;)
<HakanS> realubot: Nej, jag är inte OP.
<realubot> HakanS: Och flera personer i kanalen har uttryckt sitt missnöje mot einands CTCP-beteende.
<realubot> HakanS: Ok.
<realubot> HakanS: DÃ¥ var det inget.
<itmannen> Hm
<einand> inte svårare än att ni skriker !op ett par gånger så får ni se vilka som är operatörer här
<CasperN> !ops
<ubot2> Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan!
<christoffer> HakanS: ok, då tar vi det via IRC. Vilken tid på tisdag?
<itmannen> einand  Om du inte är OP. Hur kan du du banna någon ?
<HakanS> christoffer: 19.30?
<CasperN> itmannen: offtopickanalen är en annan
<realubot> itmannen: Han är op i #ubuntu-se-vuxendagis.
<christoffer> HakanS:  ok
<realubot> #ubuntu-se-vuxendagis == #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<itmannen> realubot  :D Aha. Man har satt geten till trädgårdsmästare .
<realubot> itmannen: Ja, typ.
<CasperN> dessutom är einand "ägare" för offtopickanalen
<CasperN> så i princip har han rätt att bestämma
<CasperN> eller?
<itmannen> Dgas att starta en ny då mao
<itmannen> dags
<realubot> Ja. Visst. Dock kanske kanalen borde heta typ #einand-offtopic istället för #ubuntu-se-offtopic.
<itmannen> Instämmer
<realubot> Dessutom handlar min kritik om att han skickae automatiserade CTCPs på alla som loggar in i #ubuntu-se och inte i första han att han gör det i #ubuntu-se-offtopic.
<realubot> Jag tror #ubuntu-se behöver en offtopic-kanal där op är mer oberoende och opartisk.
<itmannen> realubot  Amen
<realubot> itmannen: Det är inte bara #ubuntu-se-offtopic som är i behov av mer opartiska op utan även andra #ubuntu IRC-kanaler.
<realubot> Om nu CTCPs behövs för att garantera identiteten hos folk som joinar så underar man ju vem som har gett det uppdraget till just einand? När/var/hur ogs det beslutet?
<realubot> *togs
<realubot> Det är väl något som kanalernas op borde sköta i.s.f. OM man nu måste skicka CTCP-requests.
<CasperN> jag kan inte se att det finns ett behov av det alls
<Philip5> kodein: fått några nya leksaker idag?
<realubot> Var är loggarna för #ubuntu-se 2010 och bakåt? Jag hittar bara loggar för #ubuntu-se 2011 här: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<realubot> Fel av mig. Loggarna finns här: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<R2D21> enkelt FTP prog för Android?
<joel135> R2D21: Astro med ev. tillägg bör klara det
<R2D21> joel135, Är det bättre än ES file explorer? Gillar inte att det följer med massa lullul i programmet.
<joel135> R2D21: ingen aning tyvärr
<R2D21> joel135, Oki .-)
<tiina> Hejsan alla här, jag har en fråga ang om bank id i handelsbanken??drvirutiner och sådant???
<itmannen> tiina  Se detta: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=223&t=49825&hilit=bankid
<tiina> tack ska kolla...sålänge
<delhage> se även fribid.se
<tiina> hej det är för 64 bitars jag har 32 bitars
<tiina> fribid har jag haft och hela datorn krschade.....
<tiina> har försökt installera bankid i snart 4 år
<delhage> funkar hur bra som helst för mig
<tiina> delge gärna hur
<delhage> jag kör senaste från git
<delhage> finn deb-paket men jag vet inte hur dom är, kör fedora och rhel själv
<delhage> finns*
<itmannen> Guinde jag länkade till tar upp både 32 och 64
<tiina> jag har ubuntu 11.10 linux x86 32bitars......senaste
<tiina> men bank id har ej funkat i något av ubuntu sedan 8.04
<realubot> larsemil: Varför fungerar wildcards i wget över ftp men inte över http?
<itmannen> tiina  Det beror faktiskt lite vilken bank du har. jag har kört bankID via Swedbank ganska länge i mina Ubuntu. 32 och 64
<delhage> realubot: HTTP protokoller har inte stöd för wildcards
<delhage> you're welcome....
<tiina> fel firefox dessutom hos mig stödjer bara FF6.0 och tidigare?????Fattar inte varför man aldrig får bankid att funka???
<itmannen> Fy bubblan vad jag gruvar mig för att gå ut :( Dimma, regn och lite blåst.
<delhage> som sagt, funkar prima med senaste fribid
<tiina> Handelsbanken har jag...innan dess swedbank och innan dess nordea och inget har funkat
<tiina> enda gången det funkade en stund var bara för den kraschade
<realubot> delhage: Ok.
<itmannen> tiina  Du ska inte skriva  "man" för det är många som använder det
<tiina> för vad menar du man???
<realubot> tiina: Jag har haft problem med bankid i 11.04. Du kanske ska testa i 10.04?
<itmannen> tiina  Du skrev" varför får man aldrig"
<tiina> spelar det roll......jag bara berättar att det inte fungerar i ubuntu!!! någon gång hos mig iaf
<realubot> Jag hade problem i 11.04 64-bitars.
<realubot> Däremot så fungerar det i 10.04 32-bitars.
<itmannen> realubot  Funkar bra även i 11.04 och 11.10 32 och 64
<tiina> för att det inte har funkat i ubuntu sedan ifrån första ubuntu hos mig och det var 8.04 ubuntu
<realubot> itmannen: Ok. Jag hade problem i 11.04 64-bitars. Jag vet inte vad som var fel. Det fungerade hur som helst inte.
<itmannen> realubot  Ok. Tråkigt att höra
<realubot> tiina: Då gör du garanterat fel om du inte får bankid att fungera i någon Ubuntu-version sedan 8.04.
<tiina> jag förstår inte HUR GÖR NI ATT FÅ BANK ID att fungera då?? jag har ingen aning om det och jag har under årens gång pratat med hur många som helst som håller på med ubuntu och trots det har aldrig någon eller något fått det att fungera i min dator och ubuntu iaf
<realubot> itmannen: Det spelar inte så stor roll. Jag löser det genom att använda tillsammans med 10.04.3 istället för 11.04.
<itmannen> realubot  Lite overkill att instalerra en gammal dist bara för BankID
<tiina> jag har gjort enbart det jag blivit tillsagd här att göra....för att få bank id att fungera eftersom jag själv inte vet det!!
<itmannen> tiina  Har du nogsamt följt detta ? https://install.bankid.com/bank
<tiina> jag kan säga att det har jag gjort många gånger men aldrig fungerat...kan du följa med hela installationsresan så att jag vet att allt blir korrekt gjort???
<tiina> så vad gör jag nu? jag har installerat från handelsbankens hemsida en gammal drivrutin....och tillägget till firefox...
<itmannen> tiina  Jag vet faktikst inte hur det går till via HB
<tiina> just det ingen vet på riktigt ...hela vägen....allra minst jag
<realubot> itmannen: Nja. Det är ok. Det är en säkerhetsgrej också att använda en annan dist bara till bankärenden.
<itmannen> tiina  Men du har installerat ett ID-program ?
<tiina> vad är id program?
<itmannen> tiina  Du måste först ha ett program som kan hantera ditt BankID
<tiina> varifrån kommer den? Det enda jag installera det var Handelsbankens deb fil om drivrutin för dosan
<itmannen> tiina  BISP-4.18.1.10899.tar.gz
<tiina> ingen säkerhetsprogram
<realubot> tiina: Har du försökt att be om en detaljerad guide i ubuntu-se.org-forumet? Det är ju ganska viktigt att bankid fungerar i Ubuntu så det hade varit bra om du hade efterfrågat en detaljerad guide där så kanske någon som har HB hjälper dig (och alla andra som har problem)?
<tiina> ja den har jag laddat men vet inte hur man öppnar och laddar den på datorn?
<itmannen> realubot  Hon har fått denna länk som Kirril gjort
<realubot> tiina: Är du säker på att dosan fungerar i Ubuntu? Du skriver att du använder en "drivrutin"? Är du säker på att du installerar den rätt och att Ubuntu hittar din dosa?
<tiina> Hb kan inte hjälpa sina kunder med program de har inget nyare till deras kunder som använder liux eller ubuntu
<itmannen> tiina  Byt bank
<realubot> Och varför behöver du en drivrutin? Måste man ansluta dosan via USB på Handelsbanken eller vad?
<tiina> ja det fungerar alltså dosan gör bankärenden varje dag med den förutom BANKID
<AndroUser> testar via android mobil.
<realubot> itmannen: Det är många banker som inte hjälper kunden om kunden har Linux.
<realubot> Supporten gäller oftast Windows och ibland Mac OS X.
<tiina> När man identifirear sig på vissa sidor ex FK eller Skatter...måste du ha fungerande BankID
<itmannen> tiina  Du packar upp programmet och följer instruktioner  som finns i mappen
<realubot> tiina: Varför behöver du dosan när du använder bankid?
<tiina> vaddå byt bank läste inte du hur många banker jag har haft???? Skrev här ova förut
<itmannen> Ok
<realubot> tiina: Och varför måste du ansluta dosan till datorn?
<tiina> hur packar jag upp den filen?
<realubot> tiina: tar xvf file
<itmannen> tiina  Dubbelklicka på den och välj att packa upp
<realubot> i Terminalen.
<tiina> ja
<tiina> okey ska prova nu
<itmannen> Men nu måste jag ut på samhället på ett uppdrag>>gone
<tiina> provade men det kom upp bara filer i mappar?
<tiina> ska de extraheras
<magnold> hur är det med opensourcedrivrutiner för nvidia... hette det nouveau? jag funderade på att köpa ett grafikkort GT520, ja de closedsource-drivrutinerna funkar väl alltid antar jag och det är väl de jag kommer köra ändå förmodar jag, men iaf
<einand> magnold: nvidia har droppat supporten för opensource drivarna
<magnold> aha.
<magnold> fast trodde inte nvidia var så intresserade av opensource-drivrutiner iaf och att det var andra som höll på och snickrade på dem
<R2D21> Så nu rullar klienten på mobilen
<kodein> Philip5: ja.
<kodein> Philip5: fick en snickers
<itmannen> tiina Jag gjorde en ny install av BankID bara för att vara säker på installresultatet just idag. Så här borde det se ut hos dig också: http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/8770/bankidok.png
<itmannen> Iaf om du följt guiden till punkt och pricka
<itmannen> Har du följt denna noga så borde det inte vara några problem. https://install.bankid.com/Global/supportbankidcom/pdf/Lathund%20f%c3%b6r%20BankID%20s%c3%a4kerhetsprogram_4.18_Linux.pdf
<itmannen> Men nu fick jag iaf ett uppslag till en Ubuntu-video till projektet :)
<itmannen> Ska kolla vad "chefen" tycker.
<itmannen> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se-screencasts
<itmannen> Detta med BankID verkar vara ett känt problem hos många. Så det kanske är på sin plats med en liten enkel demo-video. Eller ?
<Philip5> vissa bankid-lösnignar verkar svårare än andra
<spacebug-> nordeas funkar inte
<spacebug-> inte för mig iaf
<spacebug-> skulle skaffa genom telia då det skulle funka med ubuntu. Vad står det på telias sida då? Jo logga in på din bak för att bla bla bal..och där inne går det inte göra som de säger man ska göra
<itmannen> Ok. Jag har aldrig haft problem med BankID i Swedbank
<Philip5> jag kör med telias lösning via SEB och det funkar för mig men däremot så blir firefox väldigt segt ibland om man har den pluginen aktiv
<itmannen> Bak ?
<Philip5> eller var så sista jag provade. kanske är fixat nu
<spacebug-> Philip5: ja det är en annan grej med det. FF typ dör av pluginet
<spacebug-> itmannen: hah bank ;P
<itmannen> Jag inbillar mig att Swedbank har den smidigaste lösningen. Rätta mig om jag har fel
<spacebug-> jag tror på dig
<spacebug-> men hur svårt kan det egentligen vara att göra nån platsformsoberoende grej?
<itmannen> För kan jag få till så borde vem som helst kunna göra det
<itmannen> spacebug-  Det saknas nog intresse från bankerna
<spacebug-> det borde väl räcka med en vanlig fråga med tvåknappar som kommer upp när man ska skriva under. "Är du verkligen du?!   [JA]   [NEJ]" ;)
<itmannen> spacebug-  Nja. Det är väl inte så där enorm stor säkerhet :D
<spacebug-> hum, jag är uppfostrad att inte ljuga men jag vet inte hehe
<Philip5> spacebug-: för säkerhets skull kanske man ska lägga till: "Vid gud, din mammas grav, heder, samvete. Är du verkligen du?!   [JA]   [NEJ]
<itmannen> spacebug-  LOOL
<Philip5> spacebug-: det måste ju vara säkrast
<spacebug-> haha
<itmannen> Denna säkerhet skulle FRA gilla :)
<itmannen> Men seriöst så kanske man skulle göre en demo ända från start
<HeMan> Nu börjar XDev '11!
 * HeMan hackar hela natten
<johanbr> itmannen, det var ju plattformsoberoende förut (java)
<itmannen> johanbr  Det var då det. Ett antal år sen. Nu har utvecklingen gällande säkerhet sprungit iväg. Java är inte speciellt säkert
<johanbr> beror väl på hur man skriver det, precis som vilket språk som helst
<itmannen> johanbr  Hm. nja inte riktigt enligt säkerhetsaspekterna faktiskt
<Slartibart> Nån som har koll på dnsmasq? Det funkade för ett par, tre omstarter sen, men nu verkar det ha försvunnit. "service dnsmasq status" säger att den är uppe&igång, /etc/dnsmasq.d/dev innehåller "address=/dev/127.0.0.1."
<Slartibart> *minus sista punkten
<CasperN> nu går utvecklingen verkligen framåt för ubuntu! http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/tea-time-timer-unity-applet-updated-oneiric/
<CasperN> så ska det se ut
<CasperN> fast jag skulle vilja se en bättre te inriktning
<tiina> hj ngn här just nu??
<Slartibart> Japp, CasperN är här
<CasperN> nä
<tiina> hej hej....jag får inte till med installationen om bankid handelsbanken, 32 bits
<Slartibart> Joho då, jag såg dig :-p..
<CasperN> meh...
<HeMan> Whoohoo, Ubuntu 11.10 är awesome! Volymkontrollen går till mer än 100%!!!
<anacho> maxa den! fredagsfest
<Philip5> HeMan: lite som i Spinal Tap alltså... där går ju förstärkaren till 11! :D
<HeMan> Philip5: jo, jag hade den i åtanke när jag såg att det gick komma över 100%
<Philip5> :)
<HeMan> intressant att det inte distade alls trots att jag hade max på alla kontroller
<tiina> hej hur ska jag installera säkerhetesfilen för bankid på min ubuntu 11.10
<tiina> filen är BISP-4.18.1.10899.tar.gz
<Slartibart> tiina: Funkar det inte enligt instruktionerna?
<Slartibart> ..eller är det instruktionerna som är svåra att förstå?
<itmannen> tiina  Jag gjorde en ny install av BankID bara för att vara säker på installresultatet just idag. Så här borde det se ut hos dig också: http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/8770/bankidok.png
<itmannen> tiina  Har du följt denna noga så borde det inte vara några problem. https://install.bankid.com/Global/supportbankidcom/pdf/Lathund%20f%c3%b6r%20BankID%20s%c3%a4kerhetsprogram_4.18_Linux.pdf
<tiina> instruktionerna är svåra eller så förstår jag de inte alls jag försökt flera gånger nu jag följer instruktionerna  ifrån lathund för bankid säkerhetsprogram
<tiina> jag får inte till sudo./ install(version).sh i
<itmannen> tiina  Du får ursäkta.Men någonstans så måste du göra fel. men jag fattar inte vart det kan vara
<Slartibart> itmannen: Tror hon just sa det ^^.. Det var rätt så..början tror jag..
<tiina> men därför frågar jag hjälp?? Hur skriver man sudo./install i terminalfönster den hittar inte min fil????
<Slartibart> sudo ska vara ett eget ord
<tiina> ja men sedan
<Slartibart> kolla vad filerna heter där, en eller flera som börjar på install antar jag
<tiina> men det har jag gjort flera gånger nu
<Slartibart> Vad heter dom då?
<Slartibart> DÃ¥ vet du kanske det utantill..
<tiina> går inte terminalfönstret hittar inte den på skrivbordet????
<tiina> vadå utantill???
<Slartibart> nvm..
<tiina> kan du säga exakt vad jag ska göra så gör jag det?
<Slartibart> Vad heter installfilerna?
<tiina> gäller att installera   /home/tiina/Skrivbord/BISP-4.18.1.10899
<itmannen> tiina  sudo ./install.4.18.1.10899.sh i
<tiina> tack ska prova nu
<tiina> filen hittades inte
<itmannen> Glöm inte "i" på slutet
<tiina> det var i i slutet
<itmannen> tiina  cd till den mapp där du packat upp bisp
<tiina> på skrivbordet
<tiina> hur gör jag det
<itmannen> tiina  Tex om jag har min nedladdade och uppackade mapp i Hämtning : cd Hämtningar
<tiina> men jag laddade den på skrivbordet
<itmannen> tiina  Men vart packade du upp den då. Även det till skrivbordet ?
<tiina> ja den är på skrivbordet
<tiina> BISP-4.18.1.10899 och lang mappen är på skrivbordet
<itmannen> tiina  Jag är faktisk osäker på hur man cd till desktop. Flytta dom till din homemapp istället
<tiina> jag fick svar att serror:Script not executed by root.
<tiina> jag har redan skrivit cd nu
<niklaswe> om du står i din ~
<niklaswe> cd Desktop
<einand> itmannen: fick du lärt dig screen något?
<einand> igår
<niklaswe> chmod +x installer.sh
<niklaswe> ./installer.sh
<itmannen> einand  Jak icke fotsta
<einand> varför då?
<tiina> sedan efter cd??
<itmannen> niklaswe  nänä fel fel
<niklaswe> ditt skrivbord ligger i din hemkatalog
<itmannen> tiina  men du. Börja om och ladda ned till mappen Hämtningar. Och sen så packar du upp bisp i den mappane
<itmannen> tiina  Sen så : cd Hämtingar
<tiina> jag har gjort det nu ....installing bankid complete...men jag vet inte hur det gick till men det gick....Vad gör man sedan?
<itmannen> GÃ¥ sen hit https://install.bankid.com/sv/installbankidcom/Fran-bank-utan-Java/Versionskontroll/
<itmannen> Och ha ditt BankID igång helst. vet inte om det behövs iof. men det skadar inte
<itmannen> Vilken hoppjerka :D
<niklaswe> *fniss*
<jonasbjork> kväll folk
<niklaswe> god kväll jonasbjork
<itmannen> Kommer Tiina in igen så kan ni kanske ge henne länken jag skrev. Jag ska utgå ett tag. rast vila
<larsemil> realubot: för att ftp är ett anant protokoll och wget beter sig annorlunda då
<itmannen> Nu måste ni klara er själva ett tag. rast vila för en gammal gubbe framför en TV
<realubot> larsemil: Jo. Så mycket har jag förstått. Vad är det för "fel" på http som gör att wildcards inte fungerar där?
<jonasbjork> realubot: du kanske inte kan lista filerna på webservern? ;)
<realubot> As simple as that?
<jonasbjork> antagligen
<realubot> Mhm.
<realubot> Varför saknas loggar för kanalen mellan 2011-04-06-2011-10-28?
<realubot> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/
<einand> realubot: för jag åt upp dom
<realubot> Det tror jag säkert.
<realubot> Vad säger reglerna om att äta upp loggfilerna?
<HeMan> så länge som man använder tandtråd efteråt så går det bra!
<realubot> Varför finns inte loggfilerna efter 2011-04-05?
<Barre> go'afton
<madbear> sup dawg
<Barre> nut much... själv då?
<HeMan> Barre!
<Barre> HeMan!
<HeMan> Barre: här hackas det Drupal serru!
<Barre> HeMan: spännande... själv då lekar jag med lejon, och tycker att det är pinsamt trevligt :/
<HeMan> Barre: iFruit?
<Barre> ja, det stämmer
<Barre> vad haxar du för nått då?
<HeMan> Barre: fredagsöl.nu
<HeMan> Barre: mitt projekt jag hade anmält mig till 24 hbc med
<Barre> HeMan: hahah... hur går det då?
<HeMan> Barre: men jag kom inte med där så då var det en annan kille som drog igång ett "farmarevent"
<Barre> :/
<HeMan> Barre: det går sådär
<HeMan> Barre: hittade ingen drupal-modul för google maps som körde V3, bara V2
<HeMan> Barre: och till den behövs en API-nyckel som jag inte lyckades generera...
<Barre> och skillnaden är??
<HeMan> Barre: V3 kan bla användas med touch-skärm på tex plattor och telefoner
<Barre> ahh
<Barre> det är ju lixom ganska viktigt för din app...
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> men när (om) det blir en app till telefon så kör jag inte med drupal i mobilen
<Barre> HeMan: det har du ju så rätt i... klockan är lite mycket så jag tänker inte hela vägen :)
<HeMan> men nu är det dax för backup av databas och commita allt till git!
<Barre> lycka till, själv går jag och lägger mig... cya
<HeMan> bye!
<jonasbjork> Barre: håller med dig, trött nu
<jonasbjork> .
<madbear> *gonattkram*
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-29
<arand> lintian: Y U NO LIKES ME?
<DrGrov> God morgon allihopa/God natt allihopa :)
<lag^> tja tja
<DrGrov> Någon som kan rekommendera en bra imagehost? Skulle behöva få över 2st bilder till telefon men kommer inte på något bra tillfälligt ställe att sätta bilderna på.
<lag^> dropbox
<DrGrov> Dropbox ja, tänkte inte ens på det. Det finns säkert som app också för iPhone? Ubuntu har väl Dropbox som färdigt paket?
<lag^> nä
<lag^> du får installera
<lag^> eller jaha, färdigt paket
<lag^> ingen aning. JAg kör alltid från hemsida
<DrGrov> Ok, det verkar tydligen allra bäst då.
<lag^> finns till iphone också ja
<lag^> bra skit :)
<DrGrov> Jo, jag märkte det. Har aldrig provat det. Hur fungerar det i praktiken? Synkar det hela tiden eller kan man manuellt plocka och spara just dom bilderna man vill ha som man flyttat till sin dropbox?
<lag^> alltså, du flyttar eller kopierar liksom
<DrGrov> Ok, detta verkar ju riktigt lovande. :)
<lag^> har du en bild på ditt skrivbord, som du vill ha i dropbox, så kopierar du över dom, om du inte vill flytta över filen förståss
<lag^> för datorn kommer tro att dropbox bara är en folder i datorn
<lag^> och har du då dropbox installerat på en annan dator och/eller mobil, så kommer bilderna synkas direkt.
<lag^> beror på hur stora filerna är förståss.
<lag^> Jag har alltid med mig viktiga filer i dropboxen
<DrGrov> Grymt :) Tror jag skall försöka registrera mig och köra igång med det. Prova sig fram helt enkelt, kan ju inte gå helt åt helvete heller :)
<lag^> Du behöver inte nes ha dropbox installerat på datorn för att komma åt filerna. Bara det finns internetuppkoppling så kan du logga in på ditt konto..
<lag^> du kan få en referrallänk om du vill,. Så får du lite extra utrymme än de 2GB som är standard
<DrGrov> Jo, har mobilt bredband på telefonen så det funkar :)
<DrGrov> Jag kan skapa en referrallänk som jag enkelt öppnar via webbläsaren på telefon alltså?
<DrGrov> Så behöver jag inte ens appen?
<lag^> hm..
<lag^> alltså, om du ger mig din mailadress så kan du få en referrallänk av mig
<lag^> bara klicka och regga.
<DrGrov> Ok, jag skall just regga mig. Helt super om det funkar så enkelt som du får det att låta :)
<lag^> så får du typ 250MB extra utrymme, tror jag det är. Eller så gåru in på hemsidan och reggar dig och får de standard 2GB som tillhör gratisvarianten.
<lag^> Nej, du behöver inte ens appen. Bara att surfa till www.dropbox.com, logga in, så har du dina filer och mappar där.
<lag^> så kan du välja att ladda ner till skrivbordet, eller att välja att titta på direkt.
<lag^> MEn dropbox är bara en av väldigt många såna tjänster.
<DrGrov> Ok, bra bra. Så kan ja enkelt använda mobilens webbläsare och gå in på dropbox.com?
<lag^> Japp!
<lag^> eller så tar du hem appen, det är ju smidigare?
<lag^> Då blir den som en mapp i din mobil.. där du har filer och bilder och vad du nu vill ha
<DrGrov> Härligt, 2GB räcker riktigt bra :) Jo, det är enklare med appen då som du säger.
<DrGrov> Skall egentligen bara ha över bakgrundsbilder och eventuellt några egna bakgrundsbilder som jag gör med tiden, så storleken blir inte så stor
<lag^> tänkte mer om du sitter på bibliotek eller nåt, och behöver komma åt dina filer..
<DrGrov> Funkar det bra med 3G eller WiFi att rekommendera?
<realubot> DrGrov: Ubuntu One?
<lag^> funkar vilket som
<DrGrov> realubot: Nej fy fan, Ubuntu One var ingen höjdare. Jag ville få bort det direkt i början då jag körde in 10.04 :(
<realubot> Jag hade aldrig laddat upp något viktigt till Ubuntu One/Dropbox utan att kryptera filerna först.
<DrGrov> lag^: Bra, ännu ett plus i kanten för Dropbox. Kan jag skicka över 2st bilder åt dig och om du kan visa hur du får dom på dropboxen så jag skulle se hur länkar blir osv. ?
<DrGrov> realubot: Jag tänkte mest bara på bakgrundsbilder, ingen större skillnad om någon vill "stjäla" dom :)
<realubot> DrGrov: Ladda upp på http://www.speedyshare.com/ då.
<realubot> DrGrov: Om det inte är något viktigt.
<DrGrov> realubot: Ok, skall göra så.
<realubot> Och om det bara är två bilder.
<lag^> DrGrov: Alltså, säg att du har installerat dropbox till datorn. Så blir det som en folder.. som vilken annan mapp som helst. Bara att den är blå, och ser ut som en box... in i den, välj filen du vill "dela ut".. Förutsatt att du har den i publicmappen då. Högerklick - dropbox - copy http
<realubot> lag^: Går väl att högerklicka i Nautilus på filen bara?
<DrGrov> realubot: Går säkert att lägga upp 2st Deviantart bilder snabbt dit på speedyshare.com?
<DrGrov> realubot: Eller är dom noggranna med vad man lägger upp?
<lag^> realubot: I natilus?
<realubot> lag^: I Nautilus ja?
<realubot> lag^: Filbläddraren i Ubuntu?
<realubot> DrGrov: Dom har nog inte koll och du kan spara kod för att deleta filerna efteråt. Du hittar länken för att delet:a filerna på speedyshares srtatsida.
<realubot> DrGrov: Eller skicka bilderna till din egen mail och öppna mailen från din andra dator.
<lag^> realubot: jaha.. ja, men det var ju det jag sa?
<realubot> lag^: Ok.
<lag^> realubot: fast man ska ju vara i dropboxmappens publicmapp.. Men det är ju samma filhanterare.
<DrGrov> realubot: Jag skall få över dom till telefonen. Jo bra, behöver som sagt endast 2st bilder. Skall använda speedyshare nu, det verkar bra.
<realubot> DrGrov: speedyshare duger gott om du bara ska flytta två bilder men om du regelbundet ska synca filer så är ju Drropbox/Ubuntu One en bättre lösening.
<realubot> Eller varför inte ha ett eget moln? http://owncloud.org/
<DrGrov> realubot: Jo, det är sant. Det är definitivt en lösning för senare, Dropbox alltså. Har inte dock nu tid att göra det men skall göra det.
<DrGrov> lag^: Tack för goda tips och hjälp :)
<realubot> lag^: Vad ska du göra med alla pengar du tjänar när du är klar med utb. och jobbar som sysadmin?
<lag^> realubot: bli rik!
<lag^> bara.
<arand> Urk, en hel del användbart som gått ner för linuxfoundation.org :( :(
<DrGrov> Kan någon kolla på dom här bilderna? Verkar dom att vara lockscreens eller homescreens för en iPhone 4? http://dsma.deviantart.com/art/Postermo-259453893?q=gallery%3Adsma%2F24392805&qo=0
<DrGrov> Jag ser fan i mig inte vilka jag skall välja för låsskärmen, inte hemskärmen :(
<realubot> DrGrov: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/date/apple_devices/
<realubot> Där har du annars wallpapers till iFån 4.
<realubot> Där: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/date/apple_devices/iphone_4_640x960/
<realubot> Ännu bättre: http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/downloads/apple_devices/iphone_4_640x960/
<realubot> Äsch. Det var ju samma adress.
<DrGrov> realubot: Tack, har redan skaffat Backdrops appen men Interfacelift.com bakgrundsbilder :) Haft den sedan jag skaffade telefonen. Helt underbara bakgrundsbilder :)
<DrGrov> *men=med
<DrGrov> realubot: Tack ändå, det verkar finns mera där än via appen. :) Appen har tydligen inte riktigt fått med allting ändå.
<realubot> DrGrov: Ok.
<DrGrov> realubot: Interfacelift är annars absolut bästa stället för bakgrundsbilder från olika miljöer. Helt absurt bra :) Har nästan ca. 300 bakgrundsbilder därifrån på datorn som jag samlat på mig under 4-5 år.
<lag^> Godnatt boys
<DrGrov> Natti lag^
<itmannen> Goood mooorning internet.
<photoz> Går det ens jumbojets till och från Arlanda?
<itmannen> Dagens lokala väder: http://willisvader.servebeer.com/
<photoz> Jävligt skum karta.
<photoz> Och konstig sida.
<photoz> Blinkar till då och då.
<photoz> Tror det är meningen att den ska visa en bild?
<itmannen> phnom  Ja det är en IP kamera
<photoz> Och vad är meningen med: "Det här inlägget är lösenordsskyddat. För att se det måste du ange ditt lösenord nedan:"?
<photoz> Vadå för lösenord? :S
<itmannen> Lösenord ? Nä då har du nog hamnat fel
<photoz> Står så på http://itmannen.se/
<itmannen> phnom  Men hur i fridens dagar hamnade du där. http://willisvader.servebeer.com/
<Haffe> Hahahaha.
<Haffe> Så ondskefull jag är.
<itmannen> Säkert
<Haffe> Min snåla värd vill inte slå på värmen.
<Haffe> Så jag har hämnats genom att dra på varmvattnet i badrummet.
<photoz> itmannen: För att det var den enda länken jag såg.
<itmannen> phnom  Nu fattar jag. Du har klickat på logga. Men ovanför den ska det finnas em kamerastream
<photoz> Och jag undrar varför ett publikt inlägg kräver ett lösenord.
<itmannen> phnom  Även om alla kan se itmannen.se så är det jag som avgör vad som är publikt och inte
<itmannen> Du tittar på det översta av många inlägg. Och det är lösenordsskyddat
<itmannen> photoz  Troligen har du inte aktiverat java
<itmannen> Men nu måste jag ut på ett uppdrag på samhället. Vi ses
<photoz> Uppdrag på samhället? :S
<photoz> Hmm. Varför kalla mig phnom? :S
<Barre> morrn
<delhage> morrn
<Peppis> Morn
<itmannen> Så där då var uppdraget utfört med högsta betyg
<photoz> Vadå för uppdrag?
<photoz> GÃ¥ ut med soporna?
<mewmin> :D
<itmannen> Nope. Det hedervärt uppdrag ute på samhället
 * mewmin har gått ut med alla sopor + reklam denna morgon
<itmannen> Sophanteringen är det min hustru som sköter
<mewmin> förr om åren när jag jobbade hade jag hemmaman.
<itmannen> Vad innebär det ?
<mewmin> han skötte hushållet, jag drog in cashen.
<itmannen> Skämtar du ?
<mewmin> nä?
<mewmin> hjälpte väl till lite ibland men
<itmannen> Ok. ja det var ju modernt och bra.
<Barre> delhage: hemma igen?
<itmannen> Vad sur jag blir när folding slöar sig.
<photoz> Kvinnan borde både dra in kosing, sköta allt i hemmet och samtidigt vara 100% trogen och extremt snygg.
<photoz> Och samtidigt spela sexigt blåst.
<mewmin> haha
<photoz> Mina åsikter är så PK.
<bamsefar> Sexigt blåst?
<bamsefar> WTF
<itmannen> Totalt Offtopic. Vädret just: http://itmannen.se/skolparken.html
<delhage> Barre: jepp
<Barre> skönt
<delhage> jo
 * Barre undrar varför inte debian-installationen ställer alla frågor först och sen börjar installationen :/
<Philip5> Barre: för att du ska få känna dig mer delaktig
<Barre> kanske det kanske...
<Barre> men jag älskar doften av glögg som väntar på att bli klar här i min källare... underbart
<Philip5> har du gammalt beprövat familjerecept?
<Barre> ja, fast det har blivit moderniserat (sen kanske ett 10-tal år sen)
<Philip5> så då kan man säga att det är er tradition
<Philip5> eller kanske din
<Barre> kan man säga
<Philip5> Barres årliga glögg
<Philip5> eller så säger alla: nä nu kommer Barre med sin jäkla hemmagjorda glögg igen som smakar råttgift....
<Barre> hahaha... så kan det vara
<Barre> jag gör "bara" 5-7 liter, så det är inte så vansinningt mycket
<itmannen> nu står det helt still. hur skriver man för att ta bort en mapp som root i terminalen ?
<Barre> itmannen: du tar bort mappen med rmdir, men då måste mappen först vara tom. lite "faligare" är att använda kommandot: rm -r   för att radera mappen och allt innehåll. detta är dock väldigt "farligt" om du skriver fel mappnamn
<itmannen> Barre  Ok. Mappen är inte tom. Så då ska jag alltså skriva rm -r mappnamnet
<itmannen> Behövs det inget sudo först ?
<Philip5> sudo om det är en systemmap men inte om det är i din egen hemkatalog någonstans
<Philip5> tänk på att du inte kan ångra att använda rm
<itmannen> Philip5  det är en mapp under var/www. Så det behövs sudo
<itmannen> det känns bara jobbigt att måsta logga in som root :)
<Philip5> du behöver ju inte logga in utan bara köra som sudo
<itmannen> Philip5  Nä det är det jag menar. Enklare via terminalen utan att logga ur och sen in som root
<Barre> itmannen: inte om du redan är inloggad som root (vilket jag tolkade att du redan var från din frågeställning)
<itmannen> Barre  Nä jag är inloggad som vanlig användare
<Barre> och du behöver du sudo innan kommandot
<itmannen> Så där då var det fixat. tack för tipsen
<itmannen> Jag angav su för att kunna navigera till /var/www
<amelia> morrn!
<kodein> guten morgen
<kodein> wie gehts?
<itmannen> Nu kommer jag med en riktig godbit för dom kunniga. Hur tar jag bort alla filer i mitt system som innehåller ett visst ord
<itmannen> Och ordet är "airtime"
<spacebug-> men så drog han itmannen
<kodein> locate airtime | xargs rm -f
<spacebug-> eller: find / -type f -name '*airtime*' -exec echo rm '{}' \;
<spacebug-> eller menade han kanske filer där innehållet innehåller ordet airtime?
<kodein> det kanske han gjorde iofs
<kodein> meh, vem bryr sig
<kodein> Haffe: Kapitan, there was an accident in the research facility!  It’s imperative we reach the acid baths…
<Slartibart> Är det inte meningen att networkmanager ska använda sig av det som står i dhcp3/dhclient.conf, om anslutningen använder DHCP?
<Slartibart> Min nameserver-inställning försvinner varje gång jag bootar om..
<Itmannen-mobil> Test från de djupa skogarna
<CasperN> någon som har tips på hur jag kan öppna en .uif fil i ubuntu?
<Philip5> Squarism: jasså nu smyger du in när det börjar bli kväller
<Philip5> kodein: ping!
<kodein> Philip5: pong
<R2D21> test
<R2D21> med mobilen
<Philip5> kodein: har du någon erfarenhet från step ringar för filter?
<kodein> ja
<Philip5> kodein: kollar på från dörr och hama men vet inte om det är någon direkt skillnad på kvalifix
<Haffe> kodein: Jag ser dig.
<kodein> Haffe: jag ser dig
<Haffe> Jag ser även att du ser att jag ser dig.
<kodein> jag ser.
<Haffe> Är det så att du vet att jag vet att du vet att jag vet?
<kodein> Philip5: de är väl gjorda i plast allihop, egentligen
<Philip5> kodein: vad har du kört med för någon sort? någon nackdel/fördel?
<Philip5> kodein: nej vissa tillverkar dem i aluminium
<kodein> jag har nån billig modell, och det har väl funkat bra
<kodein> Philip5: knappast dörr och hama
<Philip5> jo hamas är det men dörr vet jag inte riktigt
<Philip5> iaf enligt hamas sajt
<Philip5> kodein: som det står på hamas webb: "Präzisions-Ringe aus Metall mit mattschwarzer Oberfläche"
<kodein> ok
<Philip5> dåligt att de inte varkar ha den på engelska eller så har jag bara hamnat på deras tyska sajt
<kodein> som med filter så är det bättre med mässing än aluminium
<Philip5> jo men aluminium är kanske bättre än plast
<kodein> vete 17
<kodein> jag har haft stora problem att få loss mitt polfilter från min stepupring
<Philip5> är det inte för att det är plast då så gängorna slits ur plasten?
<kodein> nä
<kodein> det är metall
<Philip5> i både polfiltret och step ringen?
<Philip5> vad kör du med för polfilter?
<kodein> nåt billig
<kodein> t
<Philip5> aha
<kodein> men jag använder det inte så ofta
<Philip5> är ju najs nu om man ska ta lite höstbilder ute i parker med löv och sånt
<Philip5> jag skaffade ett hoya hd cir pol för ett tag sedan
<kodein> kanske ska orka leta reda på mitt och ta några bilder iofs
<Slartibart> Nån som har koll på pidgin? Vilken mapp ska man lägga teman som man laddar hem i? Har bara hittat sökvägen för windows =/
<HeMan> Slartibart: prova drag'n'droppa tema-filen direkt i preferences-fönstret
<Slartibart> Hm.. Viss framgång.. Men lite lurigt är det, har tex ett menyval som jag inte lyckats få att funka och som heter "Pidgin temaredigerare".. Nu reagerade den iallafall när jag droppade där du sa, även om "temat inte kunde läsas in"..
<Slartibart> Hur gör man med temaredigering i ubuntu 11.10 förresten?? Hittar bara hur man byter bakgrund, resten verkar ha försvunnit =p..
<Slartibart> Jag menar.. om jag söker på "tema" i universalmenyn där så är Utseende det enda som kommer upp =|..
<Slartibart> "gnome tweak tool"? Är det det man ska använda för sånt?
<peetra> amelia: Philip5 Nafallo Topic kan ändras här, omröstningen är över. Håkan och Christoffer fick förtroende som TL och TC
<Squarism> verkar som om jag tima ut
<Squarism> Philip5, Tjenare!
<Squarism> Philip5, ja... ibland händer det. Faktum är att jag blivit uppslukad av ett spel på xboxen så de har blivit lite mindre data för min del på sistone. =D
<Squarism> Philip5, Hur är läget med dig
<fmnet> nån som har tips på nån bra system monitor widget eller nå liknande ?
<madbear> fmnet: gkrellm
<fmnet> ok ska kolla det :)
<fmnet> madbear: funderar på screenlet .... men läste nån stans att det inte utvecklas längre
<madbear> vad kör du för miljö?
<fmnet> madbear: kör ubuntu 11.10 ... gnome
<madbear> ok men apt-get install gkrellm då?
<fmnet> madbear: ja ska testa de :) har nog kört den för länge sen ... men tyckte inte den såg så bra ut
<madbear> stämmer att den är ful men det ska gå att fixa
<fmnet> madbear: ok , ska kolla om jag hittar nåt
<madbear> fmnet: yo
<madbear> http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/284.html
<madbear> den kör jag nu
<madbear> ser helt ok ut, packa upp i ~/.gkrellm/themes
<fmnet> madbear: ja de såg mycke bättre ut ska kolla den :) thx
<Slartibart> Nah, gnome-tweak-tool hade inget med tema-redigering att göra =/
<Slartibart> ..eller det var åtminstone primtivt. Saknar möjligheten att  importera tema-arkiv =/
<einand> Glöm inte alla små barn, om ni skall ut och tigga godis är det på måndag ni gör det. Alla ungar som kommer på allahelgon i stället för halloween kommer att skjutas. (Med vatten pistol av modell extra extra extra large)
<fmnet> einand: dom fick cdskivor av mig förra året ...
<einand> fmnet: laddat upp med nya på måndag?
<maxjezy> fmnet tomma?
<fmnet> maxjezy: nä de var musik på dom
<einand> jag hatar facebook spel
<Philip5> bränn några ubuntucds och ge dem så blir det någon nytta i alla fall
<einand> kanske skall skaffa lite skivor och ge dom på måndag
<einand> så slipper dom klä in häcken med otapapper igen
<HeMan> heh
<HeMan> jag funderade varför mitt cron-jobb vägrade gå
<HeMan> då visade det sig att jag stängt av cron någon gång av någon fiffig anledning
<Haffe> Förresten.
<Haffe> Finns det något intresse för installfests nuförtiden?
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Det finns inget intresse alls för installfests.
<einand> realubot: brukar bara komma ett hundratal
<kes0> einand: realubot är äcklig så du vet
<einand> Haffe: nja, idag har väl dom flesta kunskapen själv, med tanke att det är typ lika lätt att installera ubuntu som windows
<einand> kes0: jag vet, men ta det inte i denna kanalen utan håll det i #ubuntu-se-offtopic, här kan vi iaf försöka hålla en bra stämmning
<kes0> einand: Okej ska försöka bete mig
<kes0> ;P
<MrMind> va fasiken menar man med installfest?
<kes0> realubot: Bli inte ledsen vi typ gillar ju dig egentligen el jag iaf, typ altås
<kes0> altså*
<mewmin> alltså*
<mewmin> :P
<kes0> alltså*
<kodein> Haffe: jag har hört att man uppmanades arrangera windows7-installfests när det släpptes
<Haffe> :)
<realubot> Jag ska då inte gå på installfest i.a.f.
<einand> lite svårare med win7 eftersom det kostar röv
<realubot> Jag är glad om jag slipper träffa folk i kanalen IRL.
<HeMan> realubot: ditt lilla charmtroll, nu blir vi ju ännu mer sugna på att träffa dig!
<einand> HeMan: jag har knackat på realubot dörr 4 gånger, han vågar aldrig öppna
<HeMan> einand: vi får överrumpla honom!
<HeMan> einand: jag ska till götet i veckan, ska vi skrämma^Wöverraska honom då?
<einand> HeMan: vi går dit som flickscouter som säljer kaka
<HeMan> einand: yeah!
<HeMan> einand: realubot pratar ju alltid om att han vill träffa brudar
<HeMan> einand: och jag tro vi med lätthet kan misstas för brudar!
<delhage> HeMan: vad ska du göra i götet?
<HeMan> einand: vad roligt det skulle bli om nu några flickscouter faktiskt kommer förbi realubot
<einand> jo
<HeMan> delhage: utbildning och slutförande att klusterleverans
<delhage> ok
<LA2> hejsan
<LA2> det är toppen att Ubuntu Linux har font för runor, men de här runorna ser lite tunna och klena ut, jämfört med andra alfabet i samma storlek.
<LA2> Ser det här bra ut hos er? ᚠᚡᚢᚣᚤᚥᚦᚧ
<einand> ser helt fint ut, och det är en del av unicode standarden
<kodein> det ser hjälpligt bra ut, men som vanligt med såna där tecken så behöver de större fontstorlek än vanliga abc...
<LA2> jo, det är Unicode, toppen. Men utseendet är mycket tunnare linjer på min skärm än motsvarande latinska (ABC) eller kyrilliska (АБВГ) tecken
<LA2> hej kodein!
<kodein> hej LA2
<LA2> bokstaven I och runan ᛁ borde kunna se snarlika ut, men i-runan är tunnare än | (vertical bar) hos mig.
<kodein> det är ju som sagt samma problem med t.ex. hangul eller kanji/hanzi
<einand> ᚠᚡᚢᚣᚤᚥᚦᚧ
<einand> ɛ
<einand> min trea vände sig
<LA2> den terminalfont som jag just nu skriver i, är väldigt rundad och fin (antialiasing, heter det väl). Sådant är modern lyx. Kräver det att man har en TTF-font (Truetype)? Eller har det systemet något annat namn?
<LA2> ᛚɛɛᛏ
<LA2> 3Зз = trea, ryskt Z, ryskt z
<LA2> vet ni om det finns någon bättre irc-kanal där jag borde fråga?
<kodein> *bygga emacs pre-test*
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Jag har bootat Live-versionen av 11.10 & jag funderar................vad ska man jämföra för info mellan olika distar för att få fram VAR ett problem ligger?
<LA2> hej i Ume, vilket är ditt problem?
<Umeaboy> Jag vet att det ligger bortom den andra distron med tanke på att jag har provat alla dess versioner, men ingen lösning för närvarande.
<Umeaboy> Ja, jag vill se VAD som gör att mitt Wifi fungerar i Ubuntu, men inte i Mageia.
<Umeaboy> Tänkte jämnföra något.
<Umeaboy> Vet dock inte VAD.
<MrMind> drivrutiner skulle jag gissa på
<LA2> lsmod är ett fint kommando, som listar vilka kärnmoduler som din kärna har laddat in
<MrMind> dom är antagligen installerade från start i ubuntu
<Umeaboy> LA2: Jo, men det ser likadant ut.
<Umeaboy> ath & ath5k & cfg80211 är laddat.
<Umeaboy> I båda.
<Umeaboy> rfkill är laddat i Mageia, men jag har inte kollat i rfkill om det blockerar i installationen. Dock så säger kerneln att det är bara lo som är blockerat.
<Umeaboy> Förresten.......är det normalt att ett kort kan använda samma drivrutin som ett annat kort?
<LA2> hos mig använder cfg80211 sig av ath9k,mac80211,ath
<Umeaboy> Mitt kort är AR5001, men enligt dmesg | grep ath5k så använder både Mageia & Ubuntu AR2425.
<Umeaboy> Känns inte normalt om man säger så.
<LA2> jag vet inte mer. Det finns /proc/modules där du kanske ser "Live"-status för modulerna... men jag vet inte om det betyder något.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: modinfo kan du också använda
<HeMan> Umeaboy: när du fått fram vilka versioner det är tankar du hem källkoden till båda och kör diff -r -u källkod1 källkod2
<Umeaboy> Jag märker att när jag högerklickar på symbolen för nätverk så kan man aktivera trådlöst nätverk.
<Umeaboy> Det finns inte i Mageia.
<Umeaboy> Vet inte om det beror på det, men......
<HeMan> Umeaboy: om inte drivaren funkar som den ska kan network manager uppträda så
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Men drivrutinen är ju laddad i kärnan va?
<Umeaboy> Inte ett externt paket.
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> det kan vara en modul som ligger i ett paket
<HeMan> moduler kan laddas i och ur dynamiskt
<HeMan> men dom körs i kernelspace
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.
<Umeaboy> Om urpmf (f som i find) inte visar något paket var modulen ligger, vad kan man skriva då?
<Umeaboy> Skriver urpmf ath5k.mo
<Umeaboy> Visst är det ath5k.mo man ska skriva för modulen?
<Umeaboy> mo betyder ju module.
<HeMan> vad är urpmf?
<HeMan> .ko är kärn-modul
<Umeaboy> urpmi är ju som om man skulle använda apt-get & som man använder för att installera, men man kan skriva urpmf för att urpmi ska leta.
<Umeaboy> f för find.
<HeMan> dom brukar ligga i /lib/modules/<kärnversion>
<HeMan> locate är annars bra för att leta
<itmannen> Farbor Bosse på TV4 :D
<itmannen> Yrrol
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Ja, men han är kul.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<itmannen> Ja verkligen. Vilket tok :)
<Umeaboy> Jag börjar misstänka att han är pedofil.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<itmannen> :D
<Umeaboy> Araberna är för härliga.
<Umeaboy> Schutt upp Schutt upp!!! Shutt upp!!!
<Umeaboy> No no, we can't be prisoners & dead at the same time.
<Umeaboy> Hahahahaha
<Umeaboy> No It's either or I'm afraid.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Varför kunde inte JAG få vara Claes Månsson?
<itmannen> Om flickan själv får välja
<Umeaboy> Älskar reklaminslagsljudklippet innan hon stänger av TV:n.
<einand> nej, Umeaboy och itmannen
<einand> Zambezi: kom och kolla
<einand> Umeaboy: joina #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<itmannen> Noterar inför kommande behov
<einand> Umeaboy: innan "hon" stänger av tvn?
<itmannen> einand, #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<realubot> Varför är folk så dåliga på att hjälpa till och svara på frågor i #ubuntu-se.org?
<Umeaboy> realubot: Det stavas som överallt annars i samhället numera. LATHET.
<itmannen> realubot, Nja nog gör dom väl det
<realubot> einand: 4 ggr? Jag känner bara till att du har försökt att våldgästa mig 2 ggr?
<realubot> Umeaboy: Det har du nog rätt i.
<realubot> itmannen: Nja. Jag tycker det är dåligt att vissa frågot förblir obesvarade i 2-3 dagar när jag inte har loggat in på några dagar.
<realubot> *frågor
<einand> realubot: som vad då?
<itmannen> Umeaboy,  Hur mycket bistår du med själv då ?
<realubot> einand: Som vad då vad då?
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Ja, tänker på något särskilt?
<Umeaboy> Jag hjälper till att översätta via transifex.
<realubot> einand: Det är väl bara att svara på frågorna. Det är ju ofta ganska basic-grejer folk frågar om.
<realubot> En googling eller två brukar ge svaret på frågorna...
<Umeaboy> Rapporterar nya problem i alla distributions-versioner.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Duktigt!
<itmannen> Umeaboy,  Nej bara rent allmänt vad du bistår med i ubuntu-se.org
<realubot> HeMan: Vad gör du uppe mitt i natten?
<Umeaboy> itmannen: DÄR är det inte så mycket jag bidrar med just nu.
<Umeaboy> Använder inte Ubuntu jättemycket sedan Unity sattes in.
<itmannen> Umeaboy,  Ok. jag tänkte bara på att du tyckte folk är lata där på att svara
<Umeaboy> Det kan de nog vara.
<itmannen> Umeaboy,  Men gör en god gärning då
<Umeaboy> Ja, jag ber folk gå över till Mageia. Vips! En god gärning. Då kan folk ta med sig lösningarna i Ubuntu till Mageia så att allt fungerar som det ska.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> SÃ¥ it's a win-win-situation.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<realubot> Umeaboy: Jag seedar Mageia faktiskt.
<itmannen> Umeaboy,  Har du gett det rådet i ubuntu-se.org ?
<Umeaboy> Nej, men skulle vilja göra det.......för de som inte tycker om Unity alltså.
<realubot> Mageia, Linux Minst, Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu och Lubuntu. LTS och senaste versionerna...
<Umeaboy> Frihet från styrande företag. Det är vad Mageia ger.
<realubot> *Mint
<Umeaboy> Än så länge så är den inte mogen för alla, men den är på god väg.
<Umeaboy> Vi får en mycket fräsch & snygg wiki som släpps snart.
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Det verkar som att liknande modeller som min dator har samma bekymmer i Ubuntu konstigt nog.
<Umeaboy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1609082
<itmannen> Det blir en tidig uppstigning nu på morgonen som brukligt är. S det är väl bäst att knyta ihop sovsäcken
#ubuntu-se 2011-10-30
<realubot> Viktigt meddelande till kanalen: Kl 3:00 ska klockan ställas om till normaltid, d.v.s. 2:00. Notera om Ubuntu-klockan slår över från 2:59 till 2:00 eller när uppdateringen av klockan sker från sommartid till normaltid.
<realubot> Missa inte chansen att kolla hur exakt Ubuntus klocka går från sommartid till normaltid!
<spacebug-> kommer x_link göra någon dans till detta?
<realubot> x_link: Dansa in normaltiden!
 * realubot skjuter med revolver under fötterna på x_link för att han ska dansa.
<spacebug-> sådär då
 * x_link gör 03:00-dansen!
 * x_link gör 02:00-dansen!
<spacebug-> hehe
<x_link> Trodde faktiskt det var söndag -> måndag som klockan skulle ändras.
<spacebug-> det är alltid lör->sön
<spacebug-> eller ja det blir ju bara söndag hehe
<spacebug-> nä fan, nu får det bli mer Entourage och Dexter
<realubot> x_link: Bravo!
<realubot> Mycket snyggt!
 * realubot applåderar.
<realubot> Det kallar jag att dansa in normaltiden!
<realubot> Någon som har en åsikt om den här raden:
<realubot> wodim -dummy blank=all speed=0 dev=/dev/scd1 -data ~/Downloads/ubuntu.iso
<spacebug-> realubot: hum, då du skrev "raden" betyder det ju att det kommer ändra sig hela tiden när folk skriver mer här i kanalen. Iaf i min klient, det är ju iofs oxå annorlunda beroende på. Men om jag skulle ha någon åsikt om min terminals rad #(va det nu är för nummer) vet jag inte ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag menar min wodim-rad.
<spacebug-> sådär. Säkrat upp mitt wifi lite
<realubot> spacebug-: Hur då?
<itmannen> Undrar hur många som har glömt att ställa om klockan idag ?
<[Spooky]> Jag slapp :P
<itmannen> Idag så blir det blodigt i vår bostad. Vi får hem ett halv lamm som ska styckas och paketeras. Bra att hitta igen i frysen sen.
<itmannen> Kan det bli mer offtopic :D
<itmannen> Nu har jag fått jättebekymmer med min apache efter det att jag tog bort Airtime. Rackarns också.
<itmannen> Get måste finnas en fil någonstans som blockerar localhost
<[Spooky]> När man kör det där ubuntu cloud eller vad det heter, vad får man för gb storlek då? Var det 1gb gratis?
<itmannen> Menar du Ubuntu One så är det 5 Gb fritt
<[Spooky]> Ah ok, det var ju inte så mycket...
<itmannen> Nåja. Men det är iaf gratis
<[Spooky]> Mm, såg att MS Skydrive kör med 25gb gratis.. Blir att testa det..
<itmannen> Eller så fixar du ditt eget moln i Ubuntu. OwnCloud
<[Spooky]> LÃ¥ter jobbigt.. :P
<itmannen> Allt är relativt :)
<larsemil> sparkleshare!
<Barre> morrn
<delhage> morrn
<itmannen> Det verkar vara helt omöjligt att få Apache att funka efter det att jag install Airtime. Suck
<itmannen> Och inte hjälps det att ta bort allt och installera om Apache.
<itmannen> Verkar lite overkill att installera om hela systemet bara för detta.
<phnom> itmannen: kollat loggarna?
<itmannen> phnom  Jodå. men jag hittar inget vettigt som kan ge mig en ledtråd
<phnom> Inte ens ett litet error?
<itmannen> Jo ett helt gäng. men jag fattar kanske inte vad felen är
<itmannen> men tydligen så saknas det massor i apache trots mina ominstallationer
<itmannen> Jag ska starta en av mina VM och kolla skillnaden i apache där
<Barre> larsemil: kollat på ObjectStorage i OpenStack? Funderar på att lägga ner mina privata planer och implementera detta, eftersom de planerar att bli CDMI kompatibla med nästa version..
<Philip5> maxjezy: god middag
<Philip5> madbear: nä hä, kom in här bara och dissa... gör det bara.... pfff
<Philip5> madbear: sorry... fel person ;P
<Philip5> maxjezy: nä hä, kom in här bara och dissa... gör det bara.... pfff
<lag^> Helt rätt!
<Philip5> tokdiss
<lag^> !
 * Philip5 sitter och läser lite om sig själv på launchpad
<Philip5> intressant när andra diskuterar en utan man vet om
<lag^> Bra eller dåligt?
<Philip5> var väl bra. jag var någon sorts referens för en lösning
<lag^> Snart är du kändis Philip5
<Philip5> typ, får väl börja skriva autografer och sånt
<lag^> Haha
<MrMind> någon som vet ifall man i php kan få reda på klientens isp gratis?
<MrMind> verkar som man måste betala för att få tillgång till databaserna
<kodein> http://pwhois.org/ris.who
<Haffe> Kan man hitta komissarie markow där?
<kodein> nej, någon begagnade en gentjänst från kremlin
<Haffe> SÃ¥ sovjetiskt.
<kodein> ja
<MrMind> kodein: tack =)
<spacebug-> morrn
<spacebug-> realubot: jag satte svårare lösenord, ändrade till att enbart stödja WPA2 och döljde mitt SSID
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är bra. Det där är basic: http://www.pts.se/sv/Internet/Internetsakerhet/Filmer-om-Internetsakerhet/Sakra-ditt-tradlosa-natverk/
<spacebug-> quicktime.. bah.. vad behöver jag för paket för att se det? Eller måste jag slänga in nått själv?
<mewerner_arand> spacebug-: Fast gömt ssid gör de datorer som ansluter till det en bit osäkrare :þ
<mewerner_arand> spacebug-: Hmm, för mig funkar totem browser pluging...
<mewerner_arand> Lär väl använda något av gstreamer-plugins-* paketen.
<spacebug-> var hittar jag dom?
<spacebug-> totem va inte installerat alls
<mewerner_arand> "apt-cache search gstreamer-plugins"
<mewerner_arand> Ah, snarare "apt-cache search gstreamer0.10-plugins"
<mewerner_arand> DÃ¥ paketen hav versionsnamn inbakade
<mewerner_arand> Inte för att filmen ovan egentligen är av något värde för dig, informationsmässigt, antar jag, menmen
<spacebug-> nä men vore ju kul att få igång quicktime
<spacebug-> dock gick det inte så bra
<spacebug-> drar jag in totem-plugin så drar den in massa gnome då eller? (kör kubuntu)
<mewerner_arand> spacebug-: Hmm, jag vet inte med gstreamer...
<spacebug-> funkade med totem-plugins
<spacebug-> tack fär hjälpen
<mewerner_arand> np
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Jag sökte på Google, men hittar ingen bild på högerklicksmenyn på Wifi-symbolen.
<Umeaboy> NÃ¥gon som har en bra bild?
<Umeaboy> För 11.10 alltså.
<Gnellarn> det här är förmodligen inte ubunturelaterat, men noterar i syslog att jag får "udp checksum error" rapporterat av mitt nätverkskort ca var 5e minut. kollar jag trafiken i wireshark stämmer timestampen med en inkommande dns-response från kinesiska ip-nummer, som varierar lite. kan man avfärda det som nått automatiskt hackingförsök eller? inga utgående dns-requests sker vad jag kan se. hittar inget på google som verkar pass
<Gnellarn> a in på situationen.
<coobra> någon som spelar CS i ubuntu ?
<HeMan> Computer Sweden?
<coobra> counter strike
<Haffe> CÃ¥nterstrike.
<coobra> jah
<HeMan> har jag nog inte provat
<coobra> ok
<HeMan> senaste "riktiga" spelet jag spelade var quake 2...
<Haffe> kodein: Den enda sanna demokraten är anarkist.
<Haffe> Direktdemokrati genom balistik.
<kodein> slår alltid politik
<maxjezy> PALLMÄÄ!
<kodein> bara för att trösta mig en smula smider jag ränker och tänker hädanefter rösta med en kula
<jonasbjork> kväll
<Philip5> kväller
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu har kde fått kanske den viktigaste thumbnail viewern som plugin... :D   http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kde+blender+thumbnailer?content=146380
<Philip5> maxjezy: vore nått för er gnomare va?!?! ;)
 * CasperN byter till KDE bums!
<Philip5> gört! nu har kde fått sin verkliga killer-grej
<coobra> killergrej ?
<Philip5> killer app
<coobra> vilken
<CasperN> kan man lungt säga :)
<Philip5> länken ovan
<coobra> heh
<coobra> blender?
<Philip5> nej thumbnailern
<coobra> jasså
<CasperN> fast eftersom blender redan har thumbnails så behövs inte ett skrivbord
<CasperN> man behöver helt enkelt aldrig stänga blender, så är alla problem lösta
<itmannen> Stort grattis till mig. Nu har jag lyckats pajja min vanliga dator
<Haffe> Jobbigt läge.
<Haffe> Vad är din plan?
<itmannen> Jadu. Finns bara en plan. installera om allt :(
<itmannen> Men jag håller på att kopiera en hd till en annan via PM
<itmannen> Parted Magic alltså
<itmannen> Någon håller på att misshandla ett dött lamm i vårt kök. Vilket oliv
<itmannen> Men varför kallar hon lammet Toni när hon sätter yxan i benen ? Hm
<einand> itmannen: insides aggritioner mot ditt ircande?
<itmannen> Jag ska testa med att ropa att jag vill ha kaffe :D
<itmannen> Natten är räddad. Blir fullt upp med att återställa min haverade dator
<itmannen> Men min hd-cloning måste bli klar först
<itmannen> Folk undrar varför jag inte håller på med sport. Hur ska jag ha tid med det med alla mina ominstallationer
<itmannen> Men det är väl iof en form av fritidsintresse :)
<Haffe> Ifall du automatiserar ominstllationerna.
<spacebug-> itmannen: fick du hjälp med din fråga sen ang att hitta alla filer med airtime?
<itmannen> Ett cronjobb varje vecka
<itmannen> spacebug-,  Nej. men det är inte aktuellt längre
<spacebug-> ok
<itmannen> spacebug-, Ofrivillig ominstall
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<itmannen> Suck. men vilken tid det tar att clona en hd
<itmannen> Men den är iof på 500 Gb så det måste väl ta en stund
<itmannen> Jag undrar om det blir för kallt att he en server ute på en balkong ? Inbyggd i ett skåp
<spacebug-> frågan är väl även hur det blir med kondens å sånt där
<itmannen> Ja där sa du en sak. Det tänkte jag inte på. Men datorn allsrar ju en del värme
<itmannen> I sitt lilla skåp
<spacebug-> varm luft som träffar en kall yta är det inte just då det blir kodens oxå? ..hum
<mewerner_arand> Jo, jag tror faktiskt man inte får just det problemet om man har en dator utomhus, dock får man ju tänka på luftfuktighet allmänt, kan jag tro
<itmannen> Hum hum :) Jo så är det så klart
<itmannen> Men å andra sidan har vi inte så hög luftfuktighet här uppe på vintern
<mewerner_arand> kn vara problem om det blir snö på skåpet, som smälter ner...
<itmannen> Nä balkongen är under tak
<mewerner_arand> (Beroende på hur tätt sakerna är)
<itmannen> Jag tänkte fjärrstyra den från min vanliga dator
<larsemil> Barre: nej inte tittat på openstack alls
<amelia> jaha, så har man skruvat upp servern i datahallen! :D
<spacebug-> iofs hade jag å grannen en coaxialkabel mellan husen för många år sen och det funkade ju rätt bra. Nån gång fick vi ut mitt i vintern och felsöka iofs men ;)
<Philip5> spacebug-: när tycker du det ska bli dags att packa audacious 3.1 då? den är uppe i beta3 nu...
<itmannen> Så var ominstallation igång
<itmannen> Denna gången ska jag försöka att inte ställa till en massa tok :)
<trebor7> Hej, någon som skulle vilja hjälpa mig i någon minut? =)
<kodein> har du provat att ställa frågan direkt istället för att fråga om att fråga?
<trebor7> Tänkte installera Ubuntu och använda som dual boot på min W7 laptop. Tänkte göra detta manuellt och inte köra guiden, något som någon skulle kunna gå igenom det med mig?
<trebor7> SÃ¥ jag inte sabbar min uppstart med W7
<Haffe> Ifall du redan har windows7 installerat så är det rätt lugnt att boota från en installskiva med ubuntu och köra guiden.
<trebor7> Haffe: Jag skrev precis nu att jag skulle vilja göra det manuellt
<Haffe> Ja, jag såg det.
<Haffe> Fast var det inte för att du var orolig för att du skulle ta sönder windows7?
<trebor7> annars kommer jag nog aldrig lära mig det, skulle vara kul om någon kunde guidat mig igenom det
<trebor7> Haffe: har ganska mycket grejer som jag skulle vela ha kvar så vill ej att dem försvinner samt att jag inte har någon backup tillgänglig just nu
<Haffe> trebor7: Kortfattat så borde det vara.
<Haffe> Krymp windowspartitionen.
<Haffe> Skapa en swap, en root och en /homepartition.
<Haffe> Installera grub på /dev/sda
<spacebug-> Philip5: ja du, såna där beslut överlåter jag till dig ;)
<trebor7> Haffe: Jag är vid Förbered partioner just nu.. nu radar den upp /dev/sda samt /dev/sda1 till nr 4. ntfs.. /dev/sda1 är en stort partion som jag har i windows med ingenting på som jag tänkte installera ubuntu på
<trebor7> är det säkert att bara välja grup på /dev/sda ?
<trebor7> grub
<kodein> du vill installera grub på sda, ja, men inte partitionera hela disken för lolnix
<itmannen> viktig info. 6 minuter till "Starke man"
<delhage> yeager: ping
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Någon här?
<Umeaboy> HeMan: ?
<phnom> Nope
<Umeaboy> OK.
<HeMan> Umeaboy: lite
<Umeaboy> Jag hittar ingen bild från 11.10 där man ser högerklicksmenyn för trådlöst nätverk.
<Umeaboy> Var hittar man en tydlig bild?
<Umeaboy> Jag har sökt på Google.
<Umeaboy> Tydligen använder jag för dåliga sök-ord.
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Har du någon passande bild?
<HeMan> Umeaboy: umm, vad ska den visa då?
<Umeaboy> Jag vill visa vad jag syftar på när jag vill ha ett alternativ som Ni har i Ubuntu det här med att ansluta till dolda nätverk.
<Umeaboy> Vårat drakroam visar inte det med högerklick.
<Umeaboy> Då måste man öppna drakroam först.
<HeMan> inte min heller
<HeMan> eller vänta förresten, det verkar jag ha
<HeMan> Umeaboy: vilken version av network-manager-gnome har du?
<Umeaboy> network-manager är inte installerat i Mageia.
<Umeaboy> Behövs inte.
<Umeaboy> Lyckades fixa mitt Wifi-issue på ett annat sätt, men vill ändå ha fram det där meny-alternativet när man högerklickar på drakroam.
<HeMan> men det är ju den som visar infon när man högerklickar
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> HeMan: Du menar denna va? http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<itmannen> Vad är fördelen med Mageia då ?
<HeMan> Umeaboy: jo
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Att det inte styrs av företag utan användarna själva.
<Umeaboy> Alltså fria händer i princip.
<Umeaboy> Bortsett från de kommersiella sakerna då.
<itmannen> Mao som övriga linux
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Not true.
<HeMan> som Debian då
<Umeaboy> Ubuntu styrs av Canonical.
<Umeaboy> Kan inte tala för Debian, men jag vet att Canonical styr Ubuntu.
<itmannen> Till viss del iaf
<HeMan> som Slackware då
<phnom> som Arch då
<HeMan> som Gentoo
<Umeaboy> Mageia är en fork av Mandriva som skapades av det sparkade folket från Connectiva.
<itmannen> Kärt barn har många nman
<Umeaboy> Connectiva ville satsa HELT på Brasilien.
<phnom> Som 98% av alla linuxdistar då. :P
<itmannen> Brasilien ?
<nikihr> någon som har lyckats återställa sin iphone med en ipsw fil i ubuntu?
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Nej, för ingen vill ha Ajfån.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Ja, Mandriva eller rättare sagt Mandrake skapades av det franska företaget Connectiva.
<itmannen> Umeaboy,  Ok. Men Mageia är väl bara version 1 ännu ?
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Ja, men 2:an är på väg att släppas snart.
<itmannen> Umeaboy,  Jag förmodar att den är väldigt buggig ?'
<Umeaboy> itmannen: Nja......beror på om man jämför med Windows.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Då är det inte mycket som är fel med den.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<itmannen> Umeaboy, Jag menar mot ubuntu
<Umeaboy> Men jag har då inte haft stora problem alls bortsett från Wifi-felet, men det var efter att ha läst en tråd från Ubuntu-forumet lätt att fixa.
<Umeaboy> Ska avsluta temporärt. Kommer snart tillbaka.
<yeager> delhage, pong
<delhage> yeager: jag såg att du hade ett FAS-konto
<delhage> yeager: gör du nåt för fedora fortfarande?
<delhage> yeager: och skall du till fscons?
<yeager> delhage, jodå, jag gör lite jobb med diverse projekt som ligger där
<delhage> ok
<yeager> delhage, var hålls det i år?
<delhage> yeager: såg dig då vi skulle skicka ett mail om fscons till alla svenska fedoracontributors vi har klurat ut
<delhage> yeager: göteborg, tror det alltid är där
<yeager> delhage, aha, vet inte om jag har tid.. lillkillen tar mycket tid
<delhage> kan förstå det
<delhage> yeager: reser myckte fortfarande?
<delhage> EBG?
<yeager> delhage, jo, det är fram och tillbaka hela tiden. upp 05 på morgonen och hem runt 20..
<delhage> usch
<delhage> jag är väldigt nära EBG
<delhage> ser fram emot att sitta i SAS-loungerna istället för Diners
<yeager> hehe.. EBG är alltid bra att ha när man flyger mycket
<delhage> yeager: deadline sista november för mig, måste ha en resa till förutom dom som redan är bokade... blir okynnes sto-gbg i veckan tror jag
 * delhage är sjuk i huvet
<realubot> Skärp er.
<phnom> Ja, delhage, det där var faktiskt personangrepp.
<delhage> jo, jag inser det nu, förlåt delhage
<christoffer> Bonussystem är farliga. Blir att man jagar antal resor/poäng istället för att faktiskt resa det man vill resa =)
<delhage> knark med andra ord
<christoffer> Har EBS till februari men inte blivit så mycket resande i år så tappar det till nästa sväng. Riktigt skönt att kunna ha med sig 2 väskor baggage vid varje resa.
<christoffer> utan att betala extra
<christoffer> aja nu ska jag sova
<christoffer> gonatt
<Umeaboy> Någon som vet om det finns en patch gjord i Ubuntu för Atheros AR5001-problemet?
<Umeaboy> Tänkte föra över den till Mageia.
<Umeaboy> Buggen dyker upp igen efter omstart.
<Robban_> Hallå någon som kan hjälpa mig
<Robban_> mitt usbminne med ubuntu på kan inte boota
<Robban_> har följt sweclockers guide men går fortfarande inte
<itmannen> Nu är man på banan igen :)
<itmannen> det är "bara" resten kvar innan det ser ut som jag vill
<einand> itmannen: grattos
<itmannen> tack :)
<itmannen> Nu gäller det bara att försöka hålla fingrarna i styr
<itmannen> iaf en vecka. mer kan jag nog inte lov :)
<einand> vad är det du gjort?
<itmannen> Nja. Jag lyckades pajja mina system :)
<itmannen> Det kostar att ligga på topp
<einand> hur då?
<einand> itmannen: vad har du för dator?
<itmannen> einand,  vem av dom menar du ? :)
<einand> vad har du för datorer då
<itmannen> Just denna är en upphottad hp.5 år på nacken. Men den är nog väldigt långt ifrån orginalet
<itmannen> Och  så har jag en Dell som server sant en Amilo laptop framför min TV
<einand> och specifikationsmässigt?
<itmannen> jag kommer faktiskt inte ihåg vilken modella av Dell det är. Även den lite hottad
<einand> lshw | mail einand@3gdev.com
<itmannen> Programmet "mail" kan hittas i följande paket:
<itmannen>  * heirloom-mailx
<itmannen>  * mailutils
<einand> lshw > filtosend.txt
<einand> sedan posta den i pastebin
<einand> och posta länken här
<itmannen> Hm. Nja
<itmannen> Jisses vad info det kom fram
<einand> talar om allt om din dator :)
<itmannen> HP-Pavilion
<itmannen> 64
<itmannen> 11.10
<itmannen> 2 X 1.8
<itmannen> Spännande värre :)
<itmannen> 6 Gb
<itmannen> Minne alltså
<einand> jasså
<einand> iaf, varför jag ville veta, är
<einand> att du kan installerar virtualbox
<einand> och emulera en dator
<einand> och leka i den
<einand> så behöver du inte förstöra huvud operativsytemet
<itmannen> jag har Oracle VM
<einand> japp :)
<itmannen> där brukar jag vara och trixa lite också
<einand> finfint :)
<itmannen> Men ibland så vill jag testa i skarpt läge. (tyvärr) :D
<einand> ok
<einand> tja, jag vet inte vad du pillade med så
<itmannen> Men just denna gången var det nog en install av Airtime som sabbade allt
<itmannen> Eller rättare sagt när jag ville ta bort det igen
<itmannen> Sen var det godnatt
<itmannen> men jag kände i hela ryggraden att det inte blev helt ok vid avinstall.
<itmannen> Och mycket riktigt. Efter omstart så var det slut.
<itmannen> Men nu är det att att nya tag igen :)
<itmannen> Allt "viktigt" har jag bara andra HD i datorn. Så det är ingen katastrof direkt att installera om
<itmannen> Hur jag skriver " i andra HD på datorn" ska det vara
<itmannen> Nä nu är det dags att fortsätta installera grejor
<einand> itmannen: ett annat bra tips är att du partionerar upp hårdisken, så även om du sabbar systemet så är home kvar
<itmannen> einand,  Jo jag har läst något om att flytta home till en annan partition. Kanske inte vore så dumt
<itmannen> Jag får väl läsa på mer om det
<einand> inte svårt alls
<itmannen> ok. LÃ¥ter bra det
<itmannen> Jag har en 500 Gb som är tom. Så det vore nog ett bra ställe för home
<itmannen> Men som sagt. Jag tror jag ska googla på ämnet och testa
<itmannen> Hm. MÃ¥nga gamla guider
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: woohoo! du kom ihåg trots vintertid och allt
<lag^> Amazing
<lag^> :o
<x_link> Philip5: Haha ja =)
 * einand gör den minst lika grasiösa 00:10 dansen
 * einand funderar på att göra 12.59 dansen
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-22
<realubot> Om jag maximerar VLC så hörs ett konstigt ljud från dator. Om jag spelar upp videon i storleken som VLC öppnar videon i så är den tyst.
<realubot> Eller knattrandet ökar nog ju mer jag ökar storleken på VLC-fönstret.
<realubot> Ljudet från datorn ökar när jag ökar storleken på fönstret och minskar igen om jag minskar ner fönsterstorleken. Vad är detta?
<David-A> realubot: är du säker på att det inte är från skärmen? (har hört skärmar (el kan det varit grafikkort) som låter i vissa upplösningar, så det är inte exakt din situation)
<David-A> realubot: har också hört cpu:er som visslat el kvittrat (lite som syrsa tror jag) när de belastats. kan du se om det korrellerar med cpu-belastning?
<realubot> David-A: Jag har ett passivy kylt grafikkort så det utesluter jag.
<realubot> David-A: Det inträffar bara när jag spelar upp video så att det har med skärmen att göra tvivlar jag på.
<realubot> David-A: Det låtter som ett tickande som ökar i volym beroende på fönsterstorleken i VLC.
<David-A> realubot: vissling/kvitter jag nämnde var inte fläkten utan nån resonans i elektroniken skulle jag tro
<David-A> realubot: om videon är pausad? och olika storlekar?
<realubot> Det inträffar även när ag spelar i Flash.
<realubot> Fullscreen låter mycket mer än i standardstorlek.
<realubot> David-A: Pausar jag video så blir det helt tyst.
<realubot> Så det hänger ihop med uppspelningen av videon på något sätt.
<David-A> realubot: hur ofta tickar det, ungefär?
<realubot> Det låter allvarligt talat som när gamla filmer spelades upp förr.
<realubot> Svartvita stumfilmer.
<realubot> Det är ungefär samma rasslande ljud.
<realubot> David-A: Det ticker typ 1-5 ggr/sek.
<David-A> realubot: tickar det bara högre nivå el också oftare/högre frekv med större video?
<realubot> Hm, om jag testar att spela upp något i Live så märker jag om det är relaterat till hdd.
<realubot> David-A: Jag tycker att det bara tickar högre. Frekvensen tycker jag är likadan.
<David-A> realubot: installera "sox" och kör "play -n synth 2 sawtooth 10" ändra 10 till 5,15,20 osv för att se ungefär vilken frekvens det är
<realubot> David-A: Vad gör -n synth 2 sawtooth 10?
<David-A> spelar sågtand-ton i 10 Hz, under 2 sekunder, dvs låter som 10 klick/sekund
<realubot> Vad är meningen?
<David-A> för o jämföra o se vilken frekvens det tickar i datorn
<David-A> *o höra
<einand> David-A: enklare att spela in den, och kolla i audacity då
<David-A> einand: jo, men då får man ju inte använda terminalen :)
<einand> terminal version av audacity ;)
<realubot> Vad hjälper det mig att veta vilken frekvens det tickar i?
<David-A> tänkte om det var 24-25 = bildfrekvens, alltså *precis* som en gammal film
<einand> lol
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Jag får undersöka problemet mer någon annan dag. Det är för sent nu.
<realubot> Datorn bootar inte från USb av någon anledning heller så jag måste bränna en CD/DVD. Orkar inte rota fram en skiva nu.
<David-A> jaja, vissa vill sova på natten och vara vakna på dan :)
<Spookan> Sanslöst vad allt ska vara uppstyrt med facebook. Det finns ju faktist folk som inte använder det.
<realubot> God morgon.
<Anarieth> morgon iaf ^^
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Anarieth> realubot: Fick igång installationen av ubuntu server efter mycket om och men
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<ispookan> Halå tant.
<ispookan> *hallå
<realubot> Hur länge är gecko bannad?
<larsemil> realubot: bra!
<realubot> Steg 1: http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Howtos/Tor_Browser_Bundle
<realubot> Steg 2 blir att skapa en guide för att visa hur man sätter upp en normal relay och bridge i Tor.
<realubot> 2a. relay i Tor Browser Bundle
<realubot> 2b. relay i Tor (CLI).
<andol> Är det bara jag som finner kortformen utav smeknamnet för 13.04 lätt förvirrande? :)
<Spookan> realubot: Starka funderingar på att köra igång det igen, då jag har på min dator 24/7.
<larsemil> delhage: vi sitter på scandic co ti ental bar någon/några timmar till
<delhage> larsemil: hade glömt bort detta, ska äta med familjen nu. När drar ni?
<lag^> Någon mer än jag som haft problem med vmware med senaste ubuntun?
<Stirner> Hejsan hoppsan kanalen
<andol> larsemil: Det den egentligen orsak du är på WordCamp? :)
<Stirner> nagon som vet vad paketet med svensk tangentbordslayout heter
<andol> Stirner: language-pack-sv bör fixa biffen.
<Stirner> andol this is really fishy language-pack-sv is already the newest version
<andol> Stirner: I sådant fall kanske du kan utveckla i vilket scenario du saker svenska tangetbordslayout?
<Stirner> och jag kan inte byta till varken svenska som systemsprak eller andra tblayout
<andol> Stirner: pastea även gärna resultatet utav följande kommandon "locale", "locale -a"
<andol> Är det i en skrivbordsmiljö skadar det inte att se till att även language-pack-gnome-sv är installerat.
<Stirner> andol: ok kollar det sista du skrev nu har ar en pastebin pa locale och locale -a http://pastebin.com/gnGrP163
<Stirner> andol: ok det finns ocksa men som du ser finns dom inte i listorna fran locale kommandona
<andol> Stirner: Märkligt, har du language-pack-sv installerat borde även sv_SE.UTF-8 (liksom sv_FI.UTF-8) funnits med du då listat locale -a.
<andol> Har du filen /var/lib/locales/supported.d/sv?
<andol> (Den ska ha skapats utav paketet language-pack-sv-base, som borde ha installeras som ett beroende till language-pack-sv)
<andol> Stirner: Nyinstallerad maskin? Installerade på något särskilt vis? Alternativt är det en äldre installation som plötsligt börjat ofunka?
<Stirner> root@bb03/var/lib/locales/supported.d# ls
<Stirner> en  local  sv
<Stirner> ar en wmvere install som funkat forut
<Stirner> vmwere|
<andol> Jo, det ser ut som det ska. Antar att filen sv innehåller dessa två rader; "sv_SE.UTF-8 UTF-8", "sv_FI.UTF-8 UTF-8" ?
<andol> Förövrigt lite nyfiken på vad som händer ifall du triggar en manual ny-generigen utav locales
<andol> sudo locale-gen
<Stirner> stammer att dom tva raderna finns dar
<propus> någon som vet en bra dm manager?
<andol> Stirner: Prövat att köra "sudo locale-gen", resultat?
<andol> propus: dm, som i?
<propus> andol: lightdm, gdm ?
<andol> Ah
<Stirner> andol: ursakta drojesmalet had to pee. har ar resultatet http://pastebin.com/niFjqEWB
<larsemil> delhage: nuär vi klara. :D
<larsemil> tack HeMan för trevlig kväll!
<delhage> larsemil: du skulle påminnt tidigare
<larsemil> delhage: jo men jag har varit så busy! solly!
<delhage> :)
<larsemil> delhage: du får prata kluster och nagios med oss en annan gång
<delhage> ok
<delhage> var Barre med också?
<larsemil> delhage: nej han var fast hemma
<larsemil> delhage: var jag jimmy och rickard2
<delhage> ok
<delhage> vet inte vem rickard2 är tror jag
<Stirner> snart pizzadags
<larsemil> delhage: dalmas. hänger inte här.
<delhage> ok
<Stirner> andol: har lyckats lösa del ett av problemet nu
<Stirner> andol: körde en $gedit /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<Stirner> och satte dom tre raderna i den till
<Stirner> sv_SE.UTF-8 UTF-8
<Stirner> sv_FI.UTF-8 UTF-8
<Stirner> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<Stirner> sedan en reboot och då var det svensk layout när allt startat upp
<Stirner> fortfarande bara engelska som systemspråk vilket iof inte är något problem men nu är det ju liksom en sport att fixa det eftersom att det inte funkar normalt och då blir man ju liksom nyfiken
<larsemil> Stirner: det ändrar du under språkinställningar
<Stirner> larsemil: daaah du tror inte det var det första jag provade? Problemet har ju varit just att jag inte kunde ändra tgblayoyt och systemspråk via GUI inställningarna. nu har jag lyckats få svenskt tangentbord så nu känns mitt liv mycket enklare ;-)
<larsemil> ah
<andol> Stirner: Att ha lagt de raderna i /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local borde inte ha gjort någon skillnad, i och med att de även fanns i filen sv. Hade du prövat att starta om tidigare?  Även svårt att säga ifall felen i locale-gen berodde på att att något var trasigt eller på att du köra locale-gen utan sudo.
<andol> Stirner: Fast nej, var nog inte främst på grund utan frånvaro utav sudo, då det verkar ge ett annat felmeddelande.
<Stirner> andol: jag kör ju som root så därför använder jag inte sudo
<Stirner> körde su root i början så jag skulle slippa sudo:a hela tiden ;-)
<andol> Stirner: Ah, vart mest lite förvirrad då utav att prompten visade "stirner@ubuntu$" istället för något i stil med "root@ubuntu#".
<HeMan> larsemil: tack själv! mycket trevligt!
<larsemil> HeMan: och vilken fin dialekt du har!
<HeMan> larsemil: tackar! dock har man börjat tappa den...
<larsemil> jag vet. mitt dalmål försvann när jag bodde i götet. jobbar på att få tillbaka det nu
<larsemil> hälsa sambon tack för att jag fick låna dig också!
<propus> NÃ¥gon som provat 12.10?
<einand> är den släppt?
<andol> einand: Jupp, släptes i Torsdags
<einand> ok
<andol> propus: Jorå, kör den både hemma och på jobbet.
<einand> får la dra ner detdå
<propus> andol: är den lika buggig som 12.04?
<einand> propus: är ubuntu vi snacka om, vad tror du
<propus> einand: tyckte 10.04 lts var stabil.. eller är fortfarande..
<andol> propus: På den hårdvara jag kör och med de program jag använder (terminalen, webbläsaren, etc) så har jag varesig upplevt 12.04 alt. 12.10 direkt buggigt.
<propus> andol: okej.
<coobra> vilken jävla finne
<einand> jag har inte upplevet någon ubuntu installation som stabil
<coobra> huh
<realubot> einand: På vilket sätt är Ubuntu instbilt då?
<einand> buggar, strul fungerar inte, krashar, konstigt säkerhetstänk
<realubot> Tycker inte det strular så mycket.
<einand> strular iaf, eftersom du sa "så mycket"
<einand> jag vill ha ett system som jag när jag startar det, så fungerar det som dagen innan, tycker inte det är för mycket begärt
<HeMan> det gör det varje gång för mig
<coobra> haha
<HeMan> det enda problemet jag har haft senaste releaserna var cgroup-bin som såg till att suspend2ram inte funkade
<HeMan> när jag tog bort det har min laptop bara tuffat på
<HeMan> <3 puppet
<andol> HeMan: Äh, med den inställning skapar du ju inga nya arbetstillfällen :P
<HeMan> andol: :)
<andol> HeMan: Någon särskild anledning att du känner dig extra kärleksfullt inställd idag då?
<HeMan> andol: jag jobbar med det nu, uppdaterar manifest osv och gjorde lite yumrepos med det
<HeMan> andol: dvs konfigurationer för yumrepos
<HeMan> andol: och la till beroenden mot repona innan den installerar paketen
<HeMan> andol: när jag loggade in och skulle testa hade den redan fixat allt
<andol> gött mos
 * andol blir dock alltid lätt misstänksam när någon han skrivit ihop lyckats på första körningen...
<HeMan> jo jag med
<David-A> nu då?
<D0minat0r> nån vaken?
<D0minat0r> skulle behöva läsa på hur jag lättast med rsync komprimerar och backupar data där jag ska backuppa foto mapp där undermapparna är datumbaserade var för sig
<andol> D0minat0r: Tja, givet jpeg så lär det inte vara särskilt mycket poäng att försöka komprimsera fotona ytterligare.
<D0minat0r> är väl bara för ordningen skull och finns en del filmer
<D0minat0r> men iofs 20 gig foton bara
<andol> D0minat0r: Såtillvida inte filmerna är i något fåformat så tror jag inte heller att du kommer lyckas komprimera dem ytterligare, åtminstone inte med generell komprimering.
<D0minat0r> ok så lika o köra vanlig rsync då me andra ord
<D0minat0r> blir ju lättare för mig att sätta igång rsync backup iaf så
<andol> För en engångs-rsync vill du väl köra något i stil med följande: rsync -rt /sökväg/bilderna /sökväg/att/backa/till
<andol> Ska du däremot ha någon form utav kontinuerligt automatiserad backup (vilket är bra) så skulle jag exempelvis rekomendera rsnapshot för att hålla reda på versionshistoriken, etc.
<D0minat0r> jao tänkte ha kontinuerlig backup, försöker läsa på om rsync
<andol> Ok, lite kort sammanfattat:
<andol> 1) Du vill inte nödvändigtvis låta varje ny backuprunda gå till samma destination där du har din tidigare backup. Ty har något gått tras med dina bilder, utan att du har märkt det, så kommer sålunda följande backuprunda förstöra den tidigare (hela) backupen.
<andol> 2) Sålunda vill ha flera versioner historik utav din backup. Då finns dock problemet att backupen lätt springer i väg storleksmässigt.
<einand> andol: tja, bara om den ändrar sig, går ju ha en rutin att man tex sparar max 10 ändringar
<andol> 3) En variant, vanlig i kombination med rsync-backuper, är att då skapa ytterligare katalogträd bestående utav hårda länkar.
<andol> einand: Höll just på att komma till det :)
<D0minat0r> ok jo jag vet, kör manuell kopiering av foton nu till 2 datorer, en extern disk och sen har jag remote dator
<einand> rfid-backup eller vad den heter, bygger på rsync algoritmen för backup, och sparar bara ändringar
<andol> D0minat0r: Tidigare nämnda rsnapshot har just fördelen att den skapar dylika hårda länkar, rotera backuphistorik efter de inställningar du gjort, etc.
<einand> fast måste dra, ses
<D0minat0r> jäklar jobbigt med backup
<andol> einand: Jo, även om rdiff-backup arbetar lite annorlunda, genom att spara en hel kopia utav den senaste backupen, och därefter omvända diffar för historiken. Beroende på vilken sorts data man backar så har de olika metoderna sina goda och dåliga sidor.
<D0minat0r> fast gör man jobbet rätt från början blire de rätt mycket enklare än att hålla på som jag gr just nu manuellt
<andol> D0minat0r: Framförallt är det en tröskel att komma över, ifall man vill vara hyfsat säker på att man gör det rätt. Fast när det väl är avklarat ska så brukar det hela kunna rulla på rätt smärtfritt därefter.
<D0minat0r> precis så jag tänkte denna gång, göra lite mera jobb i början och sen slippa hålla reda på att komma ihåg att göra jobbet
<andol> D0minat0r: Förresten, vad är det för destination du backar till? Tidigare nämnda externa hårddiskar? Över till annan maskin?
<D0minat0r> ja jag har en stationär vars bilderna bearbetas i, därifrån kopierar jag över till min hemma mapp på servern, via usb till extern disk och harmöjlighet att scpa över till en kompis som har rätt stabil maskin
<D0minat0r> nu tänkte jag plugga i några 250gig diskar i servern som är speglade som backup diskar för de viktigaste
<D0minat0r> servern har annars bara 2 diskar 600gig och 2tb och jag fick mig en funderare nu när 2tb disken gick sönder efter bara 1år och en månad
<andol> Jotack, hårddiskar är helt klart förbrukningsvara.
<D0minat0r> jag verkar ha extrem otur att alltid få måndags exemplaren av diskarna
 * andol känner sig extremt obekväma med data som inte är sparad på åtminstone två olika maskiner.
<D0minat0r> samma sak med mig
<D0minat0r> speciellt alla foton från hela mitt liv, är ju inte så att man glor på dom varje dag men man vill inte bli av me dom
<andol> Precis, liksom inte så att de går att återskapa..
<D0minat0r> exakt
<D0minat0r> hur är det förresten att ha servern ståendes i ett oisolerat förråd vintertid
<D0minat0r> blir ju rätt kallt hör i norrland (-30)
<D0minat0r> lär inte vara överhettad server iaf :)
 * D0minat0r borta en stund och gör några nattmackor
<D0minat0r> såja
<D0minat0r> nä de blir okomprimerad backup, ska sätta mig imon och planera, nu måste jag sova lång arbetsdag imon
<D0minat0r> tack för hjälpen andol
<D0minat0r> nu blire sova
<andol> bitte
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-23
<johanbr> D0minat0r: köra en dator i -30 är nog inte så bra
<johanbr> fuktig luft kommer att kondensera och frysa till is
<johanbr> och det blir stora termiska spänningar när den startar (om den ens gör det)
<K350> Har köpt ett high speed USB nätverkskort. Men när jag stoppar in den i USB portne lyser den inte. Inte i någon anna daor hemma heller. Hrmf. Kan den var asönder eller måste jag kanske ha ngn särskild slags USB port?
<johanbr> K350: USB ska vara bakåtkompatibelt (även om det inte alltid är det)
<johanbr> vilken sorts port stoppar du in den i? usb 2.0?
<K350> johanbr: Ja, saken är den att jag faktiskt inte vet vad det är för usb port jag har.
<K350> johanbr: Jag är rädd för att mitt nya usb nätverkskort är trasigt hel tenkelt :-(
<johanbr> K350: om du skriver "lsusb", dyker den upp?
<johanbr> (men jag håller med om att det är troligt att det är nåt sorts hårdvaruproblem)
<K350> johanbr: oh..vänta ska jag kolla
<K350> johanbr: jo jag ser den :)
<K350> johanbr: Det strå iofs bara d-link corp. Men dne dök upp där. Fas tUSB kortet lyser inte.Hm..kanske inte ska göra förän man har anslutning. Hur kan jag testa den?
<K350> johanbr: ok kollade med ndiswrapper -l den finns där också :-) Men vad gör jag nu.  Kan jag lista aktiva nätverkskort på något vis?
<johanbr> K350: kör du ndiswrapper?!
<johanbr> det skulle nog kunna vara problemet också
<K350> johanbr: ja ndiswrapper. Men den hittade enheten . Så set ser ju fint ut. Men var ser jag befintilga aktiva nätverkskort. Hm. jag behöver nog något howto att läsa på. Vill ha båd ekabel och wifi..
<K350> johanbr: sk a jag ta bor tndiswrapper? Men då har jag ju inga drivisar?
<johanbr> K350: om linuxkärnan har direkt stöd för kortet vore det det bästa
<johanbr> ndiswrapper är i bästa fall en nödlösning
<johanbr> googla och se om du hittar nån annan med samma kort som kör linux
<K350> johanbr: Jag får göra det. Jag såg en lista där mitt kort tydligne ska fungera i ubuntu. Men kortet lös inte så jag testade med ndiswrapper som en dle andra med samma kort har gjort.
<K350> kan jag på ngt sätt se om kärnan har stöd för kortet förresten?
<johanbr> K350: sudo lshw -C network
<johanbr> leta efter raden som börjar "configuration:"
<johanbr> och det ska finnas ett fält "driver"
<K350> johanbr: Det är förresten en D-Link DWA-140
<K350> nä lshw visade bara mitt fast nätverkskort :(
<johanbr> K350: borde funka: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34742/how-do-i-get-a-d-link-dwa-140-usb-wlan-working
<K350> johanbr: oh, det var då inte dåligt googlat. SKa läsa hrä nu.....
<K350> johanbr: det var lite knepigt att förstå. Men det verkar som jag saknar en rt modul
<K350> johanbr: jag antar att den här rtmodueln är någonslags driver.
<K350> johanbr: jag har inga rt moduler alls vad det verkar.
<johanbr> ja
<johanbr> borde finnas
<johanbr> find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -iname \*rt2\*.ko
<K350> johanbr: uhm. jo jag fick en nätt liten lista. Vet inte vilken modul jag sk ladda
<johanbr> prova "sudo modprobe rt2870sta"
<johanbr> om nu den finns med i listan
<johanbr> prova annars rt2800usb
<K350> johanbr: Här är moduleran som fanns http://pastebin.com/Snwg5yhV
<johanbr> prova "sudo modprobe rt2800usb"
<K350> johanbr: ok den är nu laddad. Men lshw -C network visar fortfarande bara det fast kortet
<johanbr> K350: hmm, möjligt att det dyker upp under annan sektion, prova prova "sudo lshw"
<K350> johanbr: står att jag måste svartlista rt2800usb/lib
<K350> cdb hexabit_
<K350> rm johanbr så det är tydligen rt2870sta jag måste ha. Men den har jag inte. Så hru får jag hem den då?
<K350> :p The Ralink staging drivers were disabled at linux-2.6 2.6.35-1~experimental.3 and removed at Linux 3.0. See rt2800usb for device support.
<K350> och rt2800usb funkar inte
<K350> johanbr: så då är man tillbaka till ndiswwrapper till slut ändå :(
<johanbr> K350: hmm... :(
<K350> johanbr: eller att jag installerar en äldre kernel?
<johanbr> K350: säker på att rt2800usb inte funkar? vad är problemet?
<johanbr> nja, det skulle jag inte rekommendera
<johanbr> det brukar ofta leda till andra problem
<K350> johanbr:  kortet dyker inte upp i lshw -C network eller iwconfig
<K350> lsusb
<K350> oj..fel fönster...:)
<johanbr> om du kör "sudo rmmod rt2800usb ; sudo modprobe rt2800usb; dmesg |tail" vad skriver den då?
<K350> johanbr: då ser det ut såhär http://pastebin.com/eXi3AsST
<johanbr> K350: ok, dags att sova för mig, men kan fortsätta imorgon
<johanbr> god natt!
<K350> johanbr: ok, lite mer kött på benen har jag ju i alla fall fått :)
<Duke> Morgon
<realubot> God morgon ubuntusar.
<realubot> Det verkar vara en bra skola där eleverna lär sig mycket (eller så lite att dom har tid att lära sig annat på fritiden): http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/digitalt/elever-hackade-kommunens-nat_7605522.svd
<jolaren> hey dides
<ispookan> God morgon realubot.
<jolaren> Får spader! Hjälper en kompis uppdatera sin server, hittar inte nginx (vhost) och vet inte vad de kan använda istället.. pekade om hans domän mot servern men nu öppnas nå wordpress installation som jag inte känner till
<jolaren> Någon som kan tipsa mig om vart jag kan börja leta?
<HakanS> !ops | Kan någon lägga in en blänkare om LoCo-möte den 30/10 i kanalens topic?
<ubot2> Kan någon lägga in en blänkare om LoCo-möte den 30/10 i kanalens topic?: Hjälp! Nafallo, Philip5, johanbr, amelia, HeMan, Barre, bamsefar!
<Barre> HakanS: vilken tid är mötet?
<HakanS> Barre: loco-möte Tisdag 30/10 kl. 20.30 i #ubuntu-se-mote
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | http://ubuntu-se.org | loco-möte Tisdag 30/10 kl. 20.30 i #ubuntu-se-mote
<HakanS> Barre: Tack
<Barre> HakanS: np
<Anarieth> Eftermiddag, händer det nått intressant?
<lag^> JAg bråkar med vmware, om det är intressant :P
<Anarieth> lag^: Kan vara ^^
<lag^> Anarieth: Nej :(
<lag^> BRåkade som fan igår!
<Anarieth> lag^: Roligare än det jag gör ;)
 * realubot undrar vad Anarieth gör som är så tråkigt.
<Anarieth> realubot: Jobbar ;)
<realubot> Med?
<Anarieth> Telefonsupport
<realubot> För?
<Anarieth> Bahnhof
<coobra> Anarieth: hahah
<Anarieth> jobbet i sig är det inget fel på men vill jobba med utveckling :P
<nighter> gör det då? :P
<realubot> Precis. Gör det då. Vad hindrar dig? Ett anställingsavtal, en chef? Bah!
<realubot> Gå raka vägen in på utvecklingsavdelningen och börja utveckla utan att passera mål.
<realubot> *utan att passera gå :S
<Anarieth> Blir lång promenad dit ;)
<Peyam> hej kära ubuntu'are
<Peyam> åhh mitt huvud
<Peyam> vill ba sova
<andol> Peyam: Gå och lägg dig då? :)
<Peyam> har lite applikationer o göra klart
<realubot> Någon som har testat "Spotify-dödaren"? https://rara.com/?locale=sv
<realubot> Exakt samma pris som Spottan.
<realubot> 49 kr i datorn, 99 kr om man vill ha musiken med sig i Andråjd också.
<Stirner> verkar dock vara spelare direkt i webläsaren istället för att ladda ner en extern vilket känns smidigare
<Stirner> men enligt ryktet så jobbar ju spotify på en sådan lösning också
<Stirner> har hur som helst reggat mig för testperioden nu 10 spänn är ju inte mkt att tjafsa om men tycker ändå att man borde få testa minst 1-2 dagar helt gratis
<einand> Rdio spelar man direkt i webläsaren
<einand> riktigt smidigt
<Stirner> Den bästa mediatjänsten jag testat hittils är iaf netflix. älskar det har bara två anmärkningar och det är för det första att dom kör med silverlight vilket krånglar till det rätt rejält för mig som Ubuntu användare och sedan att det borde finnas lite mer av "topplistefilmerna" i utbudet
<Stirner> men jag fattar inte problemet att det inte fungerar i ubuntu eftersom det fungerar utmärkt via androjd appen
<andol> Stirner: Vad gäller nyare filmer, och framförallt tv-serier, så är Google Play rätt intressant. Ser fram emot att det även blir tillgängligt i Sverige.
<andol> Sen är förstås Netflix prismodell klart trevligt, särskilt ifall man får för sig att vilja titta ikapp på något gamalt.
<Peyam> realubot: har du?
<Peyam> realubot: Hur är kvaliteten?
<_Trullo> HBO kommer ju snart oxo
<Peyam> realubot: men är det premium som kostar så eller vad?
<Stirner> andol: Kan man testa gplay för film/serier med vpn som man kunde med musiktjänsten?
<einand> jag gjorde ett exprient igår, filmnade med kameran med super zoom när folk betala med kort. Fick i nästan alla fallen alla kort uppgifter ink cvv kod.
<andol> Stirner: Verkar även krävs ett tillräckligt amerikanskt betaltkort.
<Spookan> Hej på er!
<andol> Stirner: Å andra sidan så finns det ju en del pilotavsnitt som är gratis, så det är möjligt att de funkar givet att du VPN:ar dig till ett ip med rätt "nationalitet".
<Stirner> andol: damnit =/
<Spookan> einand: Hej på dig! Allt ok en kväll som denna?
<einand> Spookan: väntar på apple eventet
<_Trullo> einand, hur fuck du med cvv koden?
<Stirner> Jag har gjort mina installationer helt bakvänt känner jag... Kör win7 med Virtuellt Ubuntu via VMwere men använder ubuntu typ 90% av tiden jag sitter vid skärmen änvänder egentligen bara windows när jag kollar på Netflix
<einand> _Trullo: enkelt, filma från midjehöjd, så när folk stoppa in chippet fick jag det
<Stirner> och när jag spelar wow iof men det har inte blitt nått alls nästan dom senaste månaderna
<Spookan> einand: Ok, antar att allt är ok med dig då.
<einand> Spookan: jodå
<Stirner> einand: Sneaky ;-)
<realubot> Ni kan köra upp era hårddiskar i ...
<realubot> "Fuji och IBM har tagit fram nya bandtyper och bandspelare som ska användas av ”Square Kilo­meter Array”, ett radioteleskop som kommer att bli världens största när det står klart 2024. Teleskopet kommer att trycka ur sig 1 miljon terabyte om dagen. Varje kassett ska kunna härbärgera 100 terabyte, enligt New Scientist."
<_Trullo> 1 miljon terabyte om dagen, tänk va möe skit som inte går o använda till nått
<realubot> Stirner: Fördelen med att ha Windows som host är ju att du kan nyttja grafikkortet effektivare tillsammans med avancerade PC-spel än om du kör Windows virtuellt.
<realubot> Peyam: Jag har inte testat det.
<realubot> einand: Aftonbladet hade en artikel om en tjej som förlorat 15 papp genom att någon använt kortet + CVV-koden.
<realubot> *hade i dag
<Peyam> realubot:  bryr mig ej
<Peyam> realubot:  blåst tjej
<realubot> Peyam: Lik blåst som du är när du blir filmad av einand när du tar ut pengar.
<Stirner> realubot: Jo det är just en av annledningarna till att jag gjorde som jag gjorde. Men sen blir min laptop galet varm med Ubuntu som bas också eftersom fläktarna börjar leva sitt eget liv. Sen gillar Ubuntu inte att jag har två grafikallternativ heller. Finns både ett intelchip och et nvidiakort i den.
<realubot> *Lika
<Peyam> realubot: Jag tar nästan aldrig ut pengar
<realubot> Peyam: Eller tillhör du dom hårda grabbarna som har skrapat bort CVV-koden?
<Peyam> Nej.
<realubot> Stirner: Det löser du med paketen bumblebee och bumblebee-nvidia om du nöjer dig med Intel-grafiken.
<realubot> Men avinstallera nvidia-drivaren först.
<realubot> Eller du kanske känner till Bumblebee?
<einand> realubot: såg det
<einand> Stirner: för optimues finns bumblebee
<einand> Stirner: så kan du lira båda korten
<realubot> Men nvidia-kortet lirar ju inte bra med Bumblebee?
<einand> varför skulle det inte göra det?
<realubot> einand: Bumblebee använder ju något "fulhack".
<einand> nä
<realubot> "In fact, VirtualGL, our current backend for copying frames from the nVidia card to the screen, is dropping frame over 60 fps to avoid useless computation. Work is in progress to at least give some options for allowing better performances through VirtualGL, and in the long term to replace VirtualGL by a better system."
<realubot> "Because the frames cannot directly be displayed on the display due to the Optimus design, VirtualGL is used to copy frames to the visible display which runs on the integrated Intel GPU."
<realubot> Jag tolkar det som om man max. får ut 60 fps med Bumblebee?
<Stirner> Har nån av er testat? Om, fungerar isåfall hdmi-porten?
<realubot> Men det kanske är mer än många graffekort ger ändå?
<realubot> Jag har inte testat Bumblebee.
<einand> jag får 300fps i minecraft med bimblebee
<einand> eller iron... vad den ny heter
<realubot> Hm, då stämmer inte det som står här då: https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/FAQ
<einand> fast, varför vill du ens ha flera fps, ögat kan inte se det
<realubot> Fråga inte mig.
<einand> nästan alla utvecklare har ju släppt fps bindandet nu förtiden så påverkar ändå inte prestandan
<realubot> Jag bryr mig inte om fps då det ändå som i.s.f. kräver fps som jag använder är video.
<Peyam> realubot:  kanske newton vet hur man haffar såna pengar
<einand> Stirner: hdmi fungerar, men inte hdcp
<realubot> Peyam: Newton köper kulramar med din CVV-kod här och nu.
<Peyam> hahaha
<Peyam> du säger det för jag e invandrare
<Stirner> Nu har jag fått ett helgprojekt att skruva i en annan hd i laptopen och testa ubuntu med bumblebee och en liten virtualbox för netflix. wow fungerar ju oftast utmärkt även i ubuntu så få se om det blir bättre med bumblebee och också om det blir samma värmebölja som förra gången jag testade
<Peyam> Vi från mellanöster är inte så smarta. Det e folk från balkan som gör så eller ni svenska
<realubot> Peyam: Det är väl klart. Om du hade varit född i Sverige så hade jag aldrig sagt så.
<realubot> Eller i England. Som Newton.
<realubot> ;)
<einand> Spookan: har du apple tv+
<Peyam> realubot: .. Ja ja
<realubot> Peyam: Ni hade bra tur när ni hittade på algebran.
<HakanS> Hur mycket vinner man i hastighet på att installera systemet på en SSD?
<Peyam> realubot: Jag e inte född här df vet jag hur folk funkar.
<HakanS> Är det främst uppstartstiden som sänks?
<realubot> HakanS: Bra fråga.
<realubot> HakanS: Knappast bara uppstartstiden va?
<einand> HakanS: beror på vad du gör
<Peyam> realubot: Bryr mig inte. det största man gjorde var ju att uppfinna siffran 0 efter och innan kommatecken
 * realubot vet att einand inte är imponerad av SSD.
<Peyam> inte?
<Peyam> va fan SSD är ju grym
<Peyam> men dyr som fan
<Peyam> min nästa dator ska ha ssd och passiv kyl
<realubot> HakanS: Läs under Benchmarking results: http://www.howtogeek.com/62761/how-to-tweak-your-ssd-in-ubuntu-for-better-performance/
<HakanS> einand: Videoredigering, bildbehandling, lite programmering i C++
<Stirner> HakanS Minstationära dator med ssd och ubuntu startar upp på typ 10-15 sec och ALLT är snabbare och bättre med ssd enligt mig
<veryape> sen jag bytte till ssd så känns min dator sprillans ny igen
<veryape> klart värt
<veryape> om man inte behöver ha mycket hdd på datorn då
<einand> HakanS: då skall du nog inte ha en ssd, videorediging pajjar ssd disken snabbt
<veryape> men jag har alla filer på min filserver så det spelar liksom ingen roll att den bara är på 128 gb eller vad det är
<Stirner> Har ssd i ALLA mina datorer och tänker aldrig köpa en mekanisk disk igen förutom som externlagringsenhet möjligen
<einand> HakanS: eller beror på, om du har råd att byta en gång om året, är självklart ssd bättre
<realubot> 10-200% beroende på vad du gör och hur du tweakar. Om jag fattar det rätt.
<HakanS> Tänkte lagra data på HDD.
<realubot> Peyam: Ibland är det dom små upptäckterna som är dom riktigt stora.
<realubot> Peyam: Hjulet är väl också ganska simpelt?
<einand> HakanS: tyvär är ssd än så länge totalt värdelös, om du skriver mycket till disken, Därimot så är det underbart, om läser mycket från disken, så tex som systemdisk är det guld
<Stirner> HakanS: om du bara ska lagra filer på den så är det inte värt att punga ut dom pengarna
 * Stirner håller med einand helt och fullt *
<HakanS> Jag tänkte ha ssd:n som systemdisk och hårddisken som lagringsdisk.
<einand> HakanS: då hade jag kört på
<Stirner> HakanS: Sama här
<einand> HakanS: såg du den 60GB disken för 300kr dustin säljer nu?
<Peyam> realubot:  den e simpel och helt värdelös
<einand> 399 var det vist
<einand> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010620470/kingston-ssdnow-v200-60gb-ssd-sata-600-mlc/?ssel=false&intcmp=startpage_Student_toppbanner_Kingston_SSD_120917
<Peyam> det e sjukt
<Peyam> vänta 1 år. de kmr sjunka i pris
<Peyam> va fan.
<einand> Spookan: nu börja det
<einand> Peyam: vänta 1 år till och det sjunkt ännu mera
<einand> onödigt att vänta
<Stirner> Peyam: 400 spänn för en systemdisk är väll ändåinte mkt pengar?
<Peyam> för mig e det mkt
<Stirner> PLus att datorn bli 1, Snabbare 2, Tystare 3, Svalare
<realubot> Det är nog lite pengar för prestandaökningen.
<realubot> Om man jämför med andra uppgraeringar.
<realubot> *uppgraderingar
<realubot> HakanS: Länken jag postade jämför bara tweakad ssd och ssd utan tweak i Ubuntu. Inte ssd vs hdd.
<Screedo> godkväll
<ispookan> einand: Mjo jag har appletv..
<einand> ispookan: kollade du på eventet?
<ispookan> einand: Nä, vad ska de visa nu då?
<orzen> hej, någon som har en bra guide till hur man installerar nvidias grafikdrivare? jag kör 12.10 och har en asus laptop med hybridgrafik men nvidiakortet är ett geforce 210m
<einand> ispookan: ipad 4, ipad mini och alla nya macbooks och iMacs
<ispookan> einand: Ah ok, kanske kan kolla på det i iphonen..
<einand> ispookan: går inte
<einand> bara apple tv
<ispookan> einand: Går bra, de har ju det på sin sida..
<einand> ispookan: aha, då var det bara live som inte gick att glo på
<ispookan> einand: De sänder inte live alls, eller de har börjat med det för de med appletv nu då?
<ispookan> För de live sände ju inte när de släppte iphone 5...
<einand> ispookan: dom sänder live på apple tv
<realubot> Varför tipsade ni inte orzen om bumblebee?
<realubot> Ni sugerju på support.
<orzen> nvidia-current är det skapat enbart för att lura folk ? :D gnome interface efter login slutar att fungera
<orzen> och upplösningen låser sig på 640*480
<ispookan> einand: Hehe ok.
<ispookan> Nu lite minecraft, vi ses alla.
<realubot> orzen ska ha bumblebee och bumblebee-nvidia
<realubot> :)
<David-A> är alla redo?
 * David-A undrar vad det var som hände?
<einand> David-A: 00:00 dansen
<David-A> (offtopic) Ung & Bortskämd: nån håller upp schwenz flagga: "är inte det norges flagga?" "nej, jag tror det är turkiets"
<David-A> (offtopic) Ung & Bortskämd: de ska överleva i naturen vid en sjö. "vi kan fiska fiskpinnar", "fiskpinnar finns, man tar bort huvud och armar, typ"
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-24
 * andol plockar nu ner Drupal-delen utav http://ubuntu-se.org/
<johanbr> andol: vad är det då på gång?
<andol> s/plockar nu ner/pockar nu tillfälligt ner/
<andol> johanbr: Uppgraderar (minor) version, etc
<johanbr> aha
<Stirner> nån som kan tipsa om en bra irc app (android) som inte drainar batteriet allt för snabbt?
<johanbr> Stirner: har använt andchat en del, funkade bra
<phnom> Morrn
<Anarieth> morrn
<larsemil> god morgon
<HeMan> Morrn!
<niklaswe> Någon som är en ninja på varnish?
<larsemil> niklaswe: när du blivit så hojta till mig, jag behöver också lära mig
<realubot> Hur kontrollerar man hur mycket fritt utrymme som finns på hdd:n från Terminalen?
<realubot> df -h
<realubot> Ska ni svara då.
<realubot> iPad mini mot Nexus 7: https://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.473052/sa-bra-ar-ipad-mini-jamford-med-google-nexus-7
<realubot> Jag tycker att Nexus 7 verkar bättre på många punkter. Upplösning t.ex.
<realubot> Apples skärmar är ju kända för bra bild men hur är iPad minis skärm som är större och med mindre upplösning jämfört med Nexus 7 minre skärm med högre upplösning?
<realubot> Det låter tveksamt att bilden skulle vara bättre på iBad mini.
<realubot> Stort plus för att iBad mini har inbyggt 3G (4G).
<Anarieth> Vet inte om jag skulle ha kört ipad mini, blir nog en vanlig om jag skaffar en
<realubot> iBad är väl ett ganska dåligt val ö.h.t. eftersom det är Apples grejer. Jag tänker på inlåsning o.s.v.
<realubot> Android känns ju mer Open Source.
<larsemil> android är ju open source.
<larsemil> det inte bara känns som det
<coobra> raket: du kan va öppensås
<larsemil> http://source.android.com/
<sireorion> tjaba... Sitter i kliar mig i skallen.. Har en Skit dator med I586 CPU 1 GB SOLID DRIVE 512Mb RAM. Borde man inte kunna installera typ ubuntu på den?
<sireorion> Eller nåt dylikt =)
<phnom> Ubuntu är nog lite tjockt om du inte tar typ server och bara installerar det nödvändigaste
<sireorion> Okey... men finns det något annat.. som inte är puppy :)
<phnom> Arch kanske, eller nåt annat lightweight
<sireorion> aaah ska kolla
<sireorion> arch är en i686 kernel
<realubot> larsemil: Det finns ju delade meningar om hur mycket Open Source en produkt som använder Android är.
<realubot> larsemil: Jag tänker på att man måste roota telefoner m.m.
<realubot> sireorion: Jag rekommenderar Lubuntu.
<sireorion> Men Lubuntu kräver väl 1,5 Gb hdd?
<realubot> Mer lättviktigt än så får du nog inte Ubuntu.
<realubot> Alt. Ubuntu command line från Alternate-skivan och sedan xorg + openbox + lightdm på det. Men då har du i princip samma sak som Lubuntu.
<sireorion> Det kan faktiskt funka
<realubot> Du har alltså bara 1 GB hdd?
<sireorion> o då får ja ner det i mycket mindre storlek
<sireorion> japp
<realubot> sireorion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#System_Requirements
<sireorion> det e en gammal skit dator som jag ska försöka kicka igång
<realubot> Står inget om hdd.
<realubot> RAM-minnet är lugnt. Jag vet att Lubuntu rullar på bra under 512 MB i RAM.
<sireorion> ne det står aldrig nåt om hårddiskar
<sireorion> så ja har testat många distros i WM
<realubot> "Disk space on an absolutely minimal installation can be reduced to as little as 600 MB. A fresh and clean command-line system generally takes only 450 MB, although there will be minor variations on account of hardware differences. A full system with graphic user interface takes 2-3 GB. "
<realubot> Du kommer ju helt klart undan med command line (som inte är samma som Ubuntu Server) + xorg + openbox.
<sireorion> underbart
<realubot> Eller command line + lxde
<realubot> Det som kanske ställer till det i Lubuntu är att det är en del program inbakade i disten.
<sireorion> det e juh värt ett försök
<realubot> Dessa kanske inte ryms på 1 GB hdd därför är ett alt. att installera command line + xorg + lxde istället och sedan fylla på manuellt med program till du har några hundra MB kvar på hdd.
<realubot> Du bör lämna lite utrymme på disken (tror jag).
<sireorion> det skall ja göra =)
<realubot> Dock så undrar jag om inte Ubuntu (command line m.m.) själv skapar lite buffert på hdd. Tror det va?
<sireorion> det borde den göra
<sireorion> men ja gör så att ja sparar undan minst 150 MB
<realubot> Det finns ju olika hacks för att ta bort det utrymmet men jag är osäker på om man får spara några hundra MB själv eller om *buntu gör det automatiskt.
<realubot> sireorion: Skapa en swap på 100-200 MB eller något.
<realubot> Om RAM-minnet blir fullt så används växlingsdisken (swap) som mellanlagring.
<larsemil> prova en netinstall
<sireorion> har redan partitionerat upp den på 800Mb EXT2 och 200MB SWAP
<realubot> Det är ju inte omöjligt att du kommer att maxa RAM lite då och då och behöva en swap-partition.
<sireorion> maxa ramet?
<realubot> Ja, att du använder program så att RAM-minnesförbrukningen slår i taket (512 MB).
<sireorion> ok... men ja kan slänga in 2GB ram i burkfan
<realubot> Om du "maxar" RAM-minnet så kommer *buntu börja skriva till swap istället. Du har så lite RAM att det kanske är bra med en swap på 100-200 MB även om du har så lite utrymme på hårddisken.
<realubot> sireorion: Om du kommer att ha 2GB RAM i burken så kan du skippa swap. Det är bara om du har 512 MB i RAM som jag rekommenderar 100-200 MB swap i ditt fall.
<sireorion> ok =)... då kan ja skifta ramen o slänga bort Swapen
<realubot> Med 2 GB i RAM så har du så god marginal att det är bättre att utnyttja din 1 GB hdd till operativsystemet (/-partitionen och /home-partitionen).
<realubot> filsystem + hemkatalog.
<realubot> alltså.
<sireorion> körde med puppy förut på den o den hittar inte nätverket
<realubot> sireorion: Om du har möjlighet att trycka in 2 GB RAM så gör det och strunta i swapen. 1 GB hdd är inte mycket att skryta med. :)
<realubot> sireorion: Men du ... testa Lubuntu från Lubuntu Live först så du ser att du får igång Linux på bruken ö.h.t. Tänk på att det går långsammare från Live än när systemet är installerat på hårddisken.
<realubot> sireorion: Du kan välja att prova Lubuntu istället för att installera för att se att din gamla hårdvara fungerar med datorn.
<sireorion> okey ska testa... men den e kompatibel med i586?
<realubot> Öh, det vet jag inte ... Är någon Ubuntu-version det?
<realubot> Om Ubuntu är det så är Lubuntu det också. Testa Xubuntu annars. Det är gjort för äldre datort, typ.
<sireorion> xubuntu?
<realubot> Ubuntu är jag väldigt tveksam till på en så gammal dator.
<realubot> sireorion: Japp. Xubuntu.
<realubot> Det är en variant av Ubuntu precis som Lubuntu.
<realubot> Nu måste jag dra, men lycka till!
<sireorion> tack så mycket
<sireorion> o tack för hjälpen
<realubot> Det är möjligt att du måste installera command line alternativet från Alternate-skivan 12.04.1 och sedan bygga ut den med ett grafiskt gränssnitt (xorg) och Openbox + lightdm (eller LXDE för komplett skrivbordsmiljö).
<realubot> Lycka till!
<realubot> AFK
<larsemil> realubot: hur är livet?
<Dynamit> Hej hur är läget?
<larsemil> HeMan: inspirerat av våra samtal i helgen så har jag kört lite loadimpacttester. spännande.
<bamsefar> Vad är det? :)
<larsemil> bamsefar: typ siege
<larsemil> bamsefar: loadimpact.com faktiskt riktigt häftigt man får fina grafer.
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Dyrt?
<larsemil> gratis upp till visst antal simulerade anslutningar
<bamsefar> Okej, spexigt.
<bamsefar> Hur många får man ha gratis?
<larsemil> 5 credits. läs på hemsidan vad det omvandlas till
<larsemil> bamsefar: jag körde nyss 200 VBU (virtual browser users) men de ser mest ut som att de spammar f5. :D
<bamsefar> Okej
<larsemil> men vi kunde tydligt se flaskhalsarna i vårt system. (storage och db var igna problem alls. webbservern tyckte inte om vissa saker. )
<bamsefar> larsemil: Brukar vara så, vad kör ni för webserver/språk?
<larsemil> php apache
<larsemil> men vi har ju inga stora siter heller.
<larsemil> för stora siter hade jag kört nginx.
<larsemil> men i delad miljö är apache bara så smidigt. :D
<larsemil> bamsefar: vad kör ni för webbserver?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Hemligt ;)
<Dynamit> bamsefar det är ofta lätt att ta reda på om ni inte har sagt åt den överallt att hålla tyst om det brukar gå att lura ut svaret ur maskinerna. Dock inte alltid men ofta
<andol> bamsefar: SÃ¥pass hemligt att ni skickar falska http-headers? :)
<bamsefar> Dynamit: Du missade ;) eller?
<Dynamit> ja
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> https://github.com/wolfspyre/vmware_puppetfact <-- Grej of the day!
<Dynamit> hmm undrar om jag ska göra så mitt program jag har gjort skickar en agent string
<Dynamit> för som det är nu så borde den inte ens göra det
<bamsefar> Ditt program?
<Dynamit> eller jo kanske att det är httpwebserver req haha
<Dynamit> Jag har gjort ett program som gör giltiga Rss URL med filter för Tvtorrent så användaren inte behöver fundera om det är giltig Rss URL de har gjort eller inte
<andol> Dynamit: Tja, gissar ditt program nyttjar något befintligt bibliotek för att göra http-förfrågningar? Hur du lättast sätter agent beror då helt på vilket bibliotek du nyttjar; antingen finns det en special-parameter för det, eller så är det en mer godtycklig funktion om att lägga till http-headers.
<Dynamit> kom på en sak ska kola så mitt program verkligen använder SSL anslutningen och inte http
<andol> Dynamit: ...och nu när jag läser din fundering igen så ser jag att det kanske inte nödvändigtvis var det du frågade efter.
<Dynamit> jag vet hur jag gör det andol
<Dynamit> skriver bara wr.agent = i mitt fall :P
<Dynamit> eftersom jag använder httpwebrequest som finns med i VS2012 :P
<andol> Dynamit: Japp, insåg just det, sorry.
<Dynamit> gör inget
<larsemil> tack för idag, slut för idag!
<Dynamit> Jippi det ser ut som mitt programm använder https protokollet som den ska gör användarens skull
<Dynamit> det enda jag verkar kunna se om jag titta i alla fångade paket är att jag ser en Client Hello som innehåller sidans url i klar text men det är det ända ;)
<Dynamit> LoL jag kan inte se om den skickar agent string eller inte eftersom trafiken är som det ska vara krypterat
<Dynamit> nu har jag läst på och som standard så skickas ingen agent sträng LoL undrar om jag ska tala om att det är mitt program bara för att hmm, kanske ska prata med huba på deras IRC kanal för att diskutera det. Får fundera HaHa just nu så ser inloggningen ut som skum inloggning bara eftersom den bara tar emot vissa delar utav all data resten kastas iväg haha
<einand> ok, där är kassetavgiften avgjord i rätten, och svenskafolket gick ut som förlorare
<Dynamit> så nu ska man verkligen smuggla masslagring eller vadå?
<Dynamit> den har ju funnits länge
<Dynamit> men var väl snack om jätte höjning
<veryape> har jag betalt den där djävla kasettavgiften ser jag det som min rättighet att fylla min hårddisk med copyrightad musik
<veryape> jag har betalat för att använda min hdd så, de borde ju inte kunna klaga
<Dynamit> Du jag kommer bara smuggla in ifrån andra länder om de lyckas skatta saker som levereras till privat personer ifrån utlandet men ändå inom gränserna för avtalet som vi har som säger att dessa länder emellan behöver jag inte skatta för att få det igenom tullen. kommer inte ihåg vad det avtalet heter finns två ett som gäller typ inom hela EU eller något sånt och ett som vissa länder har sins emellan
<einand> Dynamit: den har funnits länge, men inget domstolsbeslut på det, så kan kan ha vart olaglig.
<einand> vilket den inte är nu då
<Dynamit> kassetavgiften ja
<Dynamit> men det har varit inom Svea riket gränser det har gällt
<Dynamit> inte import ifrån typ Danmark som mellanhand så det ser ut som att det kommer ifrån Danmark men egentligen kanske längst in i mörkaste delen av Tyskland LoL
<einand> utan domstolsbeslut, så är det ingen som vet om det vart rätt eller fel
<einand> Dynamit: danmark har den också
<einand> likaväl som tyskland
<Dynamit> du deras är liten emot våran
<einand> finns fortfarande för det
<einand> skall dock jämnas ut, så den blir ungefär samma i hela eu
<Dynamit> fn då måste affärerna börja hitta andra kryp hål då
<Dynamit> göra som man gör med saker ifrån typ Kina får det skickat som en gåva så man slipper skatten
<Dynamit> LoL
<realubot> larsemil: Vad snackar du om?
<HeMan> larsemil: kul!
<HeMan> larsemil: sett att proxmox kommit i version 2.2?
<defektz> vad händer då
<David-A> nyss på tv "Kobra", kulturprogram i världsklass, sen "Josenfins himmel" (kortfilm) och "Berättelser om ungdom". alla med bra musik (bakgrundsmusik el tema el sång). otroligt att det kan vara så bra.
<David-A> (om hundra år när marknadsfundamentalister förbjudit public service kommer världen att bli mycket fattigare)
<Guest47508> använder man inte grep -r text för att söka efter text i filer ii nuvarande dir?
<Guest47508> blir tokig
<David-A> Guest47508: -r (rekursivt) är för att söka i ANGIVEN mapp OCH ALLA dess UNDER-mappar på alla nivåer
<andol> Guest47508: Det kan man göra jo. Visa gärna det exakta kommandot du försöker med.
<andol> Guest47508: Alternativt var det just det du försökte med, "grep -r text" ?
<Guest47508> fick till det.. jag kom av mig
<Guest47508> grep -r 'text' dir
<Guest47508> nå tips på hur jag kan exporta alla hits till en textfil?
<Guest47508> >> namn.txt?
<David-A> Guest47508: normalt redirecta med >filnamn, med >>filnamn gör den append, fortsätter skriva i slutet på en existerande fil
<Guest47508> tar sjukt lång tid
<Guest47508> utan > så visar den dir i terminalen
<David-A> Guest47508: om det tar sjukt lång tid så söker du i sjukt många eller sjukt stora filer :)
<Guest47508> David-A: den håller fortfarande på
<Guest47508> vne om den hängt sig liksom
<David-A> du kan köra "top" i en terminal för att se om några processer jobbar, eller lägga en cpu-mätare i panelen så kan du se hela tiden.
<David-A> Guest47508: du kan också avbryta med control-c (om du vill)
<David-A> Guest47508: om du redirektat till en fil kan du med "tail -f filnamn" i en annan terminal se om det skrivs nåt i filen
<David-A> du gjorde väl inte grep -r på hela systemet, d.v.s "/" ?
<Guest47508> grep -r '@' /home/joel/mail/mail > test1.txt
<David-A> Guest47508: det borde gå fort, utom om 1) mappen är på ett väldigt långsamt nätverk eller 2) utfilen test1.txt sparas nånstans i mappstrukturen där den söker
<David-A> Guest47508: i fall 2) om den börjar söka i test1.txt efter att den hittat några @ i andra filer så börjar den skriva träffar av @ den hittat i test1.txt till test1.txt självt och den växer i oändlighet
<David-A> Guest47508: kan du kolla det med tail-kommandot jag nämnde för 24 minuter sedan?
<Guest47508> David-A: will do
<Guest47508> hm
<David-A> (spänd förväntan)
<einand> What is volume of a disc with radius=z and depth=a?
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-25
<David-A> einand: innan vi svarar, är det en hemläxa?
<David-A> I matte eller engelska?
<realubot> Gå och lägg er.
<David-A> okej, gonatt
<realubot> God natt.
<johanbr> "disc" betyder i matematik ett tvådimensionellt område. Den har därför volym 0.
<larsemil> HeMan: det hade jag faktiskt missat. ska se om det går att uppgradera
<larsemil> och till er andra: god morgon
<phnom> Mörrn
<DjOrion> Halloj. Så som jag har förstått så e Grub ett alternativ när man skall ha multisystem på en dator. Men Hur kan man redigera dess alternativ? Tex om jag vill lägga till ett till system eller plocka bort en post. Tackar på förhand
<DjOrion> halloj =)
<Stirner> m000
<lag^> Tja
<johanbr> DjOrion: du lägger till en fil i /etc/grub.d/
<DjOrion> johanbr: Okey. kan man ändra om i den?
<johanbr> visst kan du det
<johanbr> men det är nog bäst om du först berättar exakt vad du vill göra
<DjOrion> Tex så kommer alla tidigare kernlar upp i grubben
<DjOrion> O dom posterna vill ja ta bort
<johanbr> det bästa är att avinstallera dem
<lag^> Så hade jag när jag körde ubuntu.. Jag avinstallerade dessa kernlar bara
<DjOrion> hur gör ja det?
<lag^> i software center eller vad det heter
<DjOrion> okey =)
<lag^> skriv upp vad de heter så du inte tar bort fel ba :D
<DjOrion> ja trodde att Grub va så envis så den hade dom kvar bara för att jävlas
<DjOrion> hehe det skall ja göra
<lag^> Men det spelar väl ingen roll om de finns kvar?
<DjOrion> för ja har väl ingen användning för dom
<DjOrion> jo för att den där listan e lång nu
<lag^> någon sån lista får jag inte ens :)
<lag^> hehe
<DjOrion> lyx
<lag^> Jag är så lyxig
<DjOrion> hahaha
<lag^> Undra om han skrattade åt mig :(
<johanbr> otrevlig datakorruptiosbugg i ext4 på vissa kärnor: http://lwn.net/Articles/521022/
<Spookan> Tur man inte kör med det då.
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> lag^: Det är nog bara för att du bara har Linux på datorn?
<realubot> som du inte får upp listan.
<realubot> DjOrion kan ju ställa in så han slipper se Grub.
<realubot> Jag har ju inte druckit något kaffe i dag!!!
<madbear> tjena realubot
 * Philip5 testar precis sin nya kompis. Pluggade precis i en sprillans ny Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz :D
<MarkusDBX> Philip5: ah coolt, vad ska du använda all kraften till?
<Philip5> kompilera och grafikprogram
<Philip5> brb, reboot
<MarkusDBX> MS surface ser ut att kunna bli en mycket trevlig ubuntu dator.
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> swecarp: görs?
<swecarp> presis kollat kockarnas kamp annars inget och du
<Philip5> har precis tryckt i min nya cpu och testar
<Philip5> uppgraderade också mitt bios
<Philip5> har tryckt i en sprillans ny Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz :D
<Philip5> som jag klockat upp till 4.0 ghz
<Philip5> lite blygsamt i början
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> och så kollar jag lite på Plus på 1an
<swecarp> dax att fixa alla foton då
<Philip5> ja det går lite fortare nu att jobba med bilderna. köra filter på dem och sånt
<swecarp> du kör corell nu eller
<Philip5> aftershot pro för raw-filerna ja
<Philip5> och digikam
<Philip5> plus gimp
<lag^> realubot: Javeeeeet! :D
<swecarp> ok jag kör digikam + gimp ska försöka att lära mig gimp bättre under vintern
<Philip5> väldigt synd bara att inte gimp har adjustments layers som photoshop har
<Philip5> gimp har ju bara destruktiva filter
<Philip5> eller permanenta kanske är bättre ord
<swecarp> japp har suttit litew med text som jag vill göra 3d och skuggor  med lite olika texturer men fådr det inte att bli som jag vill
<Philip5> ett helt annat program men det är lättare att göra sånt snyggare i blender
<Philip5> och sedan kanske plocka in det i gimp
<swecarp> blender har jag inte tittat på får väl testa det
<Mickepicke> vad innebär Kernel panic?
<MarkusDBX> Mickepicke: att något oväntat svar kommit från hårdvaran.
<MarkusDBX> Mickepicke: att systemet därefter fryst
<Mickepicke> okey... Illa
<MarkusDBX> Mickepicke: har du problem?
<Mickepicke> MarkusDBX: Japp vill installera nåt vettigt linux på en minipc lx800
<MarkusDBX> MarkusDBX: har du någon länk till den maskinen? så man kan se hårdvaru spec?
<Mickepicke> japp vänta 2 sex
<Mickepicke> sec*****
<Mickepicke> http://www.profcon.se/Dokument/MiniPC_LX800.pdf
<Mickepicke> sorry att det tar ett par min innan jag svarar men jag sitter lite pyrt till =)
<Mickepicke> har testat puppy o dsl...
<Mickepicke> dsl funkar inte nätverket på
<Mickepicke> o puppyn funkar inte installationen men live funktionen funkar
<Mickepicke> hittar du nåt skoj?
<Mickepicke> MarkusDBX: jag har letat överallt
<MarkusDBX> Mickepicke: hmm, hur mycket ram har du?
<Mickepicke> 512
<MarkusDBX> Mickepicke: då bör xubuntu fungera bra.
<MarkusDBX> Mickepicke: xfce som vm.
<MarkusDBX> *wm
<Mickepicke> ,wm?
<Mickepicke> så ladda hem Xubuntu..
<Mickepicke> Vilken version av Xubuntu?
<Mickepicke> MarkusDBX: Bäst vore det kanske o tanka hem typ 8.04 eller dylikt va?
<Mickepicke> men det e bara 1 gb hdd i den
<johanbr> 1 gb är nog för lite för ubuntu
<johanbr> tydligen tar t.o.m lubuntu (med LXDE) 1.4 gig
<johanbr> installera på usb-minne, kanske?
<Mickepicke> hmm
<Mickepicke> jo det kan jag göra
<Mickepicke> när man startat upp ubuntu på stickan
<Mickepicke> via live
<Mickepicke> kan man ta ur stickan o sen installera på en annan sticka/usb disk?
<johanbr> knappast
<johanbr> finns det bara en usb-port?
<Mickepicke> 2 varav ena används till mus/tangentbord
<johanbr> hmm... usb-hubb då kanske
<johanbr> eller installera på annan dator
<Mickepicke> men funkar xubuntu på i586?
<Mickepicke> om ja byter ut hddn?
<johanbr> Mickepicke: nej, tydligen inte...
<Mickepicke> Gaaah
<johanbr> behöver minst 686 tydligen
<HakanS> Xubuntu t.o.m 10.04 ska ha stöd för i586
<Mickepicke> så om ja tankar hem 8.10 så skall det kanske funka`?
<johanbr> ta 10.04
<Mickepicke> men på en 500mhz?
<johanbr> ja, det är gränsfall, men du kan ju prova
<HakanS> Det kommmer nog inte att gå snabbt.
<Mickepicke> xubuntu-10.04.2-alternate-i386.iso  <----- ?
<johanbr> prova den
<Mickepicke> xubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso  <----- ?
<Mickepicke> alternative?
<HakanS> Vad ska du använda datorn till?
<Mickepicke> Ska bara kolla va den klarar av
<Mickepicke> Sen när ja har gjort det så skall den va webserver
<Mickepicke> eller brandvägg
<HakanS> Då är det bättre att att ladda hem Ubuntu 10.04.2 Server
<Mickepicke> uhm var hittar man det då`?
<Mickepicke> har aldrig hittat server versionerna
<Mickepicke> till ubuntu
<Mickepicke> brukade köra me vyatta , untangle eller asg-7
<HakanS> Mickepicke: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04.4-server-i386.iso
<Mickepicke> tack HakanS
<Mickepicke> Vilken version av ubuntu kom först? var det 6.10?
<veryape> 4.10 tror jag
<Mickepicke> hehe... många år sen =)
<einand> stora strömavbrott = intressant resultat av infrakstrukturen
<einand> mitt adsl fungera ca 6 timmar
<einand> mobilnätet fungera i 10 timmar
<einand> var rätt skönt att leva några timmar utan motagning på mobilen
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-26
<realubot> madbear: Tjena! Nu sova. Hörs en annan dag.
<einand> strömavbrott igen
<larsemil> morrn!
<ispookan> God morgon!
<Barre> morrn morrn
<larsemil> Barre: ! är det du eller är det en spökskrivare?
<HeMan> jag tror det är riktiga Barre! Jag pratade i alla fall med den riktiga i morse
<Barre> larsemil: detär jag.... skulle du ha en instans i min proxmox? Jag har nämligen en tämligen stabil miljö numera
<HeMan> Barre: har du uppgraderat till 2.2 av proxmox än?
<larsemil> HeMan: var en väldigt lätt uppdate.
<larsemil> Barre: jag återkommer! skulle ev vilja lägga nagiosen där.
<larsemil> någon som vill ha en fin mysql att bita i: http://codepad.org/6dluuvD7
<Barre> HeMan: nope, det har jag nog inte gjort...
<Barre> HeMan: nope, jag kör fortfarande 2.1   \o/ helgen är räddad
<larsemil> Barre: tar det en hel helg för dig att köra apt-get dist-upgrade?
<larsemil> var ungefär så krångligt det var. :D
<Barre> larsemil: nej, det förståss...
<larsemil> Barre: hur många virtuella hostar?
<einand> då har man precis fått ner Win8 iso
<larsemil> haha han sa win
<einand> larsemil: ja?
<larsemil> haha
<einand> larsemil: vad då?
<Barre> larsemil: 6st i "prod", 5 för test och lek
<larsemil> Barre: har du ett eller två kluster då?
<HeMan> Barre: hade du tittat något på sheepdog?
<larsemil> Barre: jag frågade inte om gästmaskiner nu. :)
<larsemil> Barre: men du kanske inte svarade på det heller
<larsemil> det vet jag inte
<Barre> larsemil: samma kluster. två noder som snurrar (för nuvarande) 11 gäster, min HW idlar med andra ord
<Barre> HeMan: för ett bra tag sen kollade jag på det, ser intressant ut
<larsemil> Barre: det var antalet noder jag egentligen frågade om
<larsemil> Barre: vi är på väg att ansluta vår tredje för att kunna köra HA fullt ut.
<larsemil> http://random.0x7b8.net/pics/win_launch.jpg
<Barre> larsemil: jag kör HA fullt ut genom en iSCSI LUN utdelad från min backupmaskin
<Barre> så iSCSI disken är min tredje röst
<larsemil> ah. spännande.
<einand> larsemil: beror ju på att alla drog ner det från nätet, inte släppts i fysisk form ännu ;)
<einand> larsemil: nä men seriöst, windows 8 är väl inte något man springer i butiken för
<einand> men betydligt bättre än tidigare "windows" os
<larsemil> haha han sa windows
<maxjezy> einand, om inte windows 8, vad springer man i butik för andra OS varianter?
<maxjezy> enda köpvärda som finns ju :)
<Markk> "Kan ansluta remote mot en dator om den är i strömsparläge?"
<HeMan> Markk: om du kan kicka igång den med wuol eller liknande
<Markk> Windows...
<Markk> Jag citerade bara en användare som jag pratade med precis innan jag skrev det där.
<HeMan> jag skulle säga ja med reservation för vad det är för hårdvara
<maxjezy> tror ni man kan beställa bilder från fujifilm tex, som man ritat i paint. eller måste det vara fotografier? och om man tar bort färgen på bilderna, då borde svartvita bilder även förbli svartvita även fast man beställer färgbilder som ett erbjudande gäller?
<HeMan> maxjezy: att fråga dom tror jag är bäst
<maxjezy> kanske borde göra det
<maxjezy> har 50 gratisbilder att framkalla
<Barre> HeMan: whohoo \o/   min ksm kickade igång den 23 och började göra snygga kurvor i munin =)
<realubot> "Undrar om någon kan hjälp mig med hur jag kan undervolta min laptop med Ubuntu 12.10 Gnome Remix."
<realubot> Undervolta?
<realubot> Vad innebär det på en lappis?
<johanbr> realubot: dra ner spänningen till CPU
<DarkLobster> Finns det nåt slags cache eller nåt där ofta använda kommandon, filnamn osv sparas? Tänker främst på Synapse, men också på Cairo dock. I Synapse så räcker det med att skriva en del av sökvägen till ett program så fylls resten i(det gjorde inte så från början, så Synapse har lärt sig att jag använder det programmet ofta). Problemet är att programmet inte startar om jag trycker på enter, händer
<DarkLobster> ingenting som syns mer än att Synapse-fönstret försvinner. Om jag däremot skulle skriva in hela sökvägen till programmet i synapse-fönstret och ett mellanslag efter så blir det "Kör kommando", inte en "färdig starter" som med innan, och då startar programmet.
<DarkLobster> Liknande i Cairo dock. Hade en startare där, men en dag så råkade jag dra iväg den med musen på nåt konstigt vis. Jag tog bort den(snällt, högerklickade i cairodock, valde ta bort). När jag nu försöker lägga till den igen(startar programmet först så att ikonen syns i cairodock-docken, högerklickar på den och väljer Make it a launcher) så går det inte. Ingen ikon, ingen felmeddelanderuta =(..
<mickepicke> Tja... jag pratade igår om att installera Xubuntu 10.04 på en minipc lx800... O jag har lyckats efter 24 timmars slit... Nu har jag tabbat mig lite bara o behöver någons expertis på root lösenord
<veryape> mickepicke: om jag inte minns fel kan man väl komma åt en root-terminal om man bootar in i single user mode?
<mickepicke> Men jag behöver byta ut mitt lösenord
<mickepicke> så inte min envisa sambo kan leka sönder mitt projekt :D
<veryape> ditt lösenord eller ditt rootlösenord?
<mickepicke> rottlösen
<mickepicke> root*
<veryape> kör sudo su
<veryape> sen passwd
<mickepicke> okey =)
<mickepicke> tack
<veryape> no problems
<mickepicke> det kommer säkert upp fler saker snart =)
<mickepicke> jag testa o göra om x lite eller va det hette så att den visar max 800*600 så som grafik kortet klarar. för den stod på 1024*768 som standard i conf filen
<mickepicke> så nu funkar det i grafisk miljö
<mickepicke> men laggar som röva gör efter brunabönor
<veryape> om du har en slö pc är nog inte unity fönsterhanteraren du borde satsa på, kolla på lxde eller xfce
<veryape> drar mycket mindre resurser, lxde är mest lightweight av de två
<mickepicke> okey... hur ändrar man det?
<mickepicke> apt-get install lxde?
<veryape> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<mickepicke> göttans.. Är det nåt man ska confa sen?
<veryape> http://www.howtogeek.com/107368/how-to-install-the-lightweight-lxde-desktop-on-ubuntu/
<veryape> det behövs nog inte confas något.. möjligtvis att du vill confa något om du vill åstadkomma något speciellt, men det borde funka bra helt omoddat
<mickepicke> schysst
<einand> tydligen macatore
<Screedo> Godkväll
<David-A> tidigare idag på tv "Nördarnas revanch" (står "Nördarna regerar" men det är felöversatt) SVT2 20:00-20:55. repris på lör, sön & tis
<David-A> senare på tv "Dråpet" SVT1 23:50-01:30. bra. ingår i danska trilog där också "Arvet" var bra.
<David-A> alternativa filmer "Long kiss goodnight" TV6 23:00-01:20 och "The island" TV5 22:00-00:40. båda ganska bra action.
<Sterk> tjena alla glada
<Sterk> hmm realubot har du skrämt iväg alla eller är det windows 8 som gjort det istället? :)
<David-A> vems tur?
 * Sterk kollar på kurdisk diskussionsprogram mökke bra.
<David-A> kanal?
<Sterk> sterk tv
<Sterk> http://www.sterktv.net/channel/view/zind-13
<Sterk> :)
<David-A> sterktv connection timed out (tittar du på superduperhd o tar all kapacitet?)
<Sterk> :) fungerar bra här
<Sterk> David-A: kör du 12.10?
<Twicefire> Tänkte höra om det bara är jag som inte får göra en bootbar dvd med ison från hemsidan 64bits
<David-A> Twicefire: du är inte kvar. vafför så bråttom?
<David-A> Sterk: fortfarande på 10.04
<Sterk> David-A: :) hardcore
<David-A> jag kan inte placera paneler som jag vill (t.ex i hörnen) i xubuntu 11.10 o 12.04 när jag provat dem i en vm.
<Sterk> David-A: judå det ska gå
<Sterk> minns bara inte hur
<Sterk> då det var ett tag sedan jag körde xfce
<David-A> det går i 10.04 men panelinställningarna verkar fattigare i 12.04. har du sett såna inställningar i 12.04?
<Sterk> nejdå det bör vara samma :)
<Sterk> kanske lite annorlunda sätt
<Sterk> annars använd docky
<David-A> Sterk: nu har jag hittat, man sätter panelens vidd till ca 0% och "automatisk vidd" och placerar den i ett hörn och "låser" den och gör "autohide". då blir det som jag brukar ha. återstår att se om jag kan placera volymkontrollen i övre högra hörnet. isåfall kan jag byta upp mej utan för mycket ångest
<Sterk> :)
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-27
<David-A> Sterk: lyckliga mej, jag kan installera xfce4-mixer, sen kan ja lägga en volym-applet i panelen precis var jag vill. nu känns tröskel till 12.04 ganska liten...
<Sterk> :) grattis
<Sterk> David-A: du kör bara xfce?
<David-A> bara? "normalt" bara!
<Sterk> skoj testa olika DE
<David-A> testade unity och gnome3 i ubuntu 12.04 för några veckor sen, bävar för att uppgradera farfar från ubuntu 10.04
<Sterk> David-A: :) kanske lxde eller kde blir mer lättbegriplig?
<David-A> för farfar tror jag det blir gnome classic eller cinnamon (som jag inte testat än) eller kanske xfce. för mej är nog xfce huvudalternativet fortsättningsvis också
<Sterk> David-A: satsa då hellre på gnome classic än cinnamon
<Sterk> lider av barnsjukdomar
<Sterk> David-A: ska du köra gnome classic kör ubuntu 12.04
<Sterk> för fallback ska vara borta med 12.10
<David-A> Sterk: ja, det ska va LTS tänker jag, för att slippa att det ändrar sig hela tiden
<Sterk> David-A: låter smart
<Sterk> David-A: 12.04 stöds ju för 5 år
<Sterk> och bör vara stabilt nu
<David-A> går det bra att du får prata med dej själv om jag logga ut nu?
<David-A> va tusan, det är ju jag som pratar med mej själv.
<David-A> gonatt David
<David-A> gonatt :)
<realubot> Gå och lägg er.
<larsemil> morrn!
<larsemil> idag ser ut att bli en underbar dag!
<Barre> vakert väder, men kallt
<Screedo> god morgon
<coobra> larsemil:  vad gör den så bra  ?
<larsemil> coobra: livet, solen , snön
<larsemil> nu frukost
<coobra> hög eller?
<Spookan> Hallå nerds!
<coobra> nerd ?
<coobra> är man nörd för man kör ubuntu ?
<coobra> eller är man en påläst vanlig svensk som har lite koll ?
<Spookan> Nja idag behövs det ju inte så stora kunskaper för att använda Ubuntu. Nerd är ju positivt.
<CobraXnaiL> Itresserad kanske man kan säga om de som kör Ubuntu
<swecarp> Philip5: välkommen
<Philip5> swecarp: kena
<Philip5> swecarp: skönt att ha dig här som välkomnande faktor :)
<Philip5> swecarp: händer idag då?
<swecarp> inte mycket ska ha gäster i kväll det blir hem lagad pizza
<Philip5> kan bli gott
<swecarp> vad har du på g Philip5
<Philip5> håller på att dealar till mig ett begagnat objektiv som det kanske blir affär på idag
<Philip5> annars rätt soft
<Philip5> ska åka och hämta bekanta på arlanda inatt så det blir rätt städad kväll också
<swecarp> fasen den som har mest foto grejer när han dör vinner inte
<Philip5> jooo
<swecarp> har ni fått någon snö ännu då
<Philip5> samla fotoprylar är beroendeframkallande :D
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> kom några enstaka flingor dalandes från skyn igår
<swecarp> vad skönt då vi har inte heller fått snö men göteborg har fått
<Philip5> ska det ändå bara slaska bort så kan jag vara utan tills det kommer och ligger kvar
<swecarp> det är lagom att det kommer i december
<Philip5> lagom till lucia
<swecarp> har du kollat på kubuntu 12.10 ännu eller kör du vidare på 12.04
<Philip5> kör ännu på 12.04 men ska väl uppgradera
<Philip5> har bara inte riktigt haft tid känns det som. varit massa annat sista veckorna så jag har knappt haft tid att hänga här
<swecarp> har märkt det du har gömt dig :)
<Philip5> swecarp: hur är det med din dist? släpper de betorna av digikam eller ligger de kvar på 2.9 stable?
<Philip5> gömt och gömt.
<swecarp> fasen det är ju 2.6 i maskinen får kolla lite på det
<Philip5> oj
<Philip5> det var länge sedan nu
<Philip5> kan tro att du kör ubuntu originalpaket :P
<Philip5> jag har inte testat 3.0 beta än
<swecarp> hehe men nu funkar all som det ska med digikam för min del
<Philip5> tror det är tänkt att de ska ha jobbat mer med ansiktsigenkänning där men vet inte hur långt de kommit
<Philip5> inte för att jag kommer använda det så mycket tror jag så tycker jag det är lite coolt
<swecarp> nä nu måste gå morsan kom på besök
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> ha det
<swecarp> ansikts igen känningen är kanon har använt den lite
<deekeff> finns det något enkelt sätt att göra ett deb paket?
<realubot> Ni som använder ssd. Har ni gjort några anpassningar av systemet för att det ska spela bättre med ssd:n?
<realubot> deekeff: Det beror väl på vad du menar med "enkelt": https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<deekeff> enkelt snabbt. smidigt.
<deekeff> precompiled.
<realubot> Genväg är ofta senväg.
<realubot> Smart sagt va?
<Philip5> deekeff: beror också på hur pass du vill att det ska ha med sånt som korrekta beroenden och information eller om du bara vill kunna installera något för att enkelt avinstallera men inte hänga ihop beroendestruktur med resten av dina paket som är installerade
<NortByNorthWest> Tjena! Finns det någon här som kan hjälpa mig felsöka varför min tomcat/apache server är åt helvete?
<Philip5> deekeff: man kan göra en "fusk" install med checkinstall om det bara är för eget bruk
<NortByNorthWest> Har funkar finfint i fem år tills en uppgradering avbröts och nu får jag inte ordning på det...
<NortByNorthWest> vägrar starta.... /etc/init.d/tomcat6 start ger inget felmeddelande men när jag kör status för jag meddelandet att den inte kör...
<NortByNorthWest> vet inte vilka loggar osv jag ska kolla i
<deekeff> Philip5: det är en kernel som ska gå att avinstallera ihop med moduler.. typ
<deekeff> bara för min egna burk
<deekeff> pallar inte med några större projekt för det
<Philip5> deekeff: ska du bara bygga om en kernel i ubuntu eller ska du köra med senaste kod?
<deekeff> senaste
<Philip5> deekeff: ska du bara bygga om så kan du ju bygga med alla ubuntus byggskripts och få ut alla grejer
<deekeff> det är ett skolprojekt. jag är van vid att kompilera den på riktigt sätt. så det skadar inte. :)
<deekeff> det e mycket ubuntu just nu i skolan.
<Philip5> deekeff: du kan bygga kernelpaket med hjälp av make-kpkg
<deekeff> berätta mer om bygg-scripten så kan jag slå ett öga på dom iaf :)
<deekeff> ok. nice
<Philip5> deekeff: här är en guide bland många: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-kernel/
<deekeff> ja men den dära biten kan jag :)
<Philip5> läs också på med "man make-kpkg" så ser du vad den kan bygga ut
<Philip5> vilken bit?
<deekeff> konfigurera och kompilera.
<Philip5> jo men på slutet står det hur du istället bygger det som paket med make-kpkg
<deekeff> japp ser
<deekeff> jo just det, hur går man tillväga i ubuntu för att göra en initramfs?
<deekeff> det är olika i varenda distro
<Sterk> hej alla glada
<swecarp> Sterk:  hej du glade
<Sterk> swecarp: :) verkar vara dött här.
<swecarp> Sterk:  du missade den slöe
<Sterk> swecarp: menar du philip5?
<swecarp> japp
<Sterk> swecarp: han verkar inte vara inne ofta. stämmer det?
<swecarp> ja det stämmer han har haft en del att göra samt en kraschad cpu
<Sterk> swecarp: har han fortfarande problem med sin hårdvara?
<Spookan> Sterk: Tjena grabben!
<Sterk> Spookan: tjena tomte. Hur mår din granne? :)
<Spookan> Sterk: Han mår nog bra.. ;)
<Sterk> Spookan: besökt honom på senare tid? :)
<Spookan> Sterk: Nä, varit dåligt med det ett tag nu, så mycket annat att göra.. :P
<Sterk> Spookan: :) jaså? Vad har du haft för dig?
<swecarp> för alla som vill ha lite roligt på lördags eftermiddagen http://mageiasv.blogspot.se/2012/10/nu-ar-dom-igang-igen.html
<Recordable> Hur kommer man åt den meny där man kan välja vilken Nvidiadriver man ska använda i Ubuntu 12.10?
<Sterk> Recordable: software source något
<Recordable> Jupp, hittade just det
<Recordable> Svårt att hitta saker och ting när man inte vet vad det heter
<Sterk> Recordable: :) nice att du fann.
<roosa> jag har installerat openoffie, men kan inte öppna det, TerminAl säger att Java Runtime enviroment saknas, men jag har installerat det med...
<roosa> 12.04
<roosa> massa saker som är irriterande med 12.04 :(
<veryape> roosa: och du får inte in libreoffice heller?
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf6LD2B_kDQ
<roosa> veryape: jo, det kan jag öppna
<veryape> roosa: kan du inte bara använda det istället då? det är ju en vidareutveckling av open office
<roosa> det retar mig att jag inte kan använda det program jag vill
<roosa> men just nu verkar det enklast ja :/
<veryape> roosa: hrm, libreoffice är ju en upp-piffad variant av open office med lite snyggare grafik,kör med det istället är mitt tips
<roosa> få se hur väl det interagerar med word och annat
<veryape> lika bra som openoffice
<veryape> eller dåligt
<veryape> beroende på hur man ser det
<roosa> och hur folk reagerar som jag skickar document till, om de klarar a att öppna dem eller inte
<roosa> openoffice har iaf folk känt till
<veryape> libreoffice använder precis samma filer, så om de kan öppna dina filer från openoffice kommer de att kunna öppna de från libreoffice också, men lycka till
<roosa> mm, jag har en förmåga att ståga huvudet blodigt för att få datorn att göra som jag vill istället för som den vill ...
<deekeff> http://www.dafk.net/what/ilovethe80s.swf
<realubot> Använder ni några speciella inställningar för ssd-diskar?
<realubot> Eller pluggar ni bara i diskarna?
<veryape> realubot: ändrar i fstab
<EAG> kan nån förklara hur man gör motsvarande i kde som man gör i gnome med nautilus-scripts?
<EAG> jag vill lägga till en "action" som flyttar en fil till en specifk katalog (ssha till en annan dator till o med)
<einand> realubot: har du köpt en ssd?
<realubot> einand: Nope.
<realubot> einand: Inte jag.
<realubot> Jag funderar i.o.f.s. också på det.
<realubot> Men frågan är mer allmän.
<realubot> veryape: Vad ändrar du där då?
<veryape> realubot: minns inte i huvet, föjlde nån guide
<veryape> enableade bara trim, orkade inte hålla på och fippla något mer
<veryape> ough, går fan inte att skriva på min netbook nuförtiden, men jag fixade igång trim, har för mig att man bara skrev discard i /etc/fstab
<veryape> sen fanns det en djävulsk massa andra saker man kunde göra också, men jag orkade inte bry mig, nu är det inte direkt ssd'n som är flaskhalsen i det här systemet
<Sterk> veryape: ny här i kanalen?
<realubot> veryape: Okej. Tack för info.
<veryape> sterk: mjo, har mest hängt på ircnet och efnet tidigare
<Sterk> veryape: :) okej. välkommen hit.
<veryape> sterk: ah tack :)
<Sterk> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/want-to-test-steam-for-linux-nows-your-chance
<Sterk> för er spelnördar
<Sterk> veryape: själv ser kanalen mig som den utvalda och somliga kallar mig för frälsaren. själv ser jag mig främst som kurden. :P
<veryape> haha
<Sterk> :=) ne då.. veryape roligt att du väckte realubot
<veryape> minns att det fanns nån som nickade kurd på #linux.se@efnet
<Sterk> veryape: Kurdistan då är det samma person som Sterk :).
<veryape> hrm ok, typ 99-03 nån gång?
<Sterk> nee
<veryape> ok
<Sterk> jag har inte kört linux mer än 3 år
<veryape> ojoj, dagens ungdom :)
<Sterk> veryape: :) slår fortfarande många gamla rävar
<veryape> du slår förmodligen mig, vet inte om jag skulle vilja kalla mig gammal räv direkt heller, men jag installerade förmodligen linux för första gången nån gång 98 eller så
<veryape> men jag har ju använt andra system de senaste åren, så jag är något av nybörjare igen
<veryape> eller ja, grunderna kan jag ju skapligt
<veryape> men det har hänt en del sen sist jag använde linux som mitt primära system
<realubot> Sterk: Hur länge är gecko bannad?
<einand> realubot: tills han kan sköta sig
<Sterk> realubot: ingen aning då jag inte är admin här.
<Sterk> han hänger dock på #mageia-sv
<Sterk> sedan tror jag han inte är superb förtjust med adminen här
<realubot> Nu hänger jag i #mageia-sv.
<Sterk> +1
<David-A> nyss på tv "Fish tank" SVT2 21:55-23:55, jag älskar eländesfilmer, den här var riktigt bra fast den inte var lika eländig som "Rosetta". inte nog med det. hiphopdans till både "Lifes a bitch" med Nas och "California dreaming" med Bobbie Womack. inte nog med det. hela filmen i 4:3 (icke-wide) format!
<David-A> var 00-dansen av praktiska skäl tillbakaskjuten till kl 23 eller bara bortglömd igen?
<lag^> David-A: Varför till 23?
<lag^> Det är ju kl 3 som vi vrider tillbaka tiden en timme.
<David-A> lag^: skrev ju "av praktiska skäl" (man ställer om innan man lägger sej)
<lag^> jahaja
<David-A> blir det nån gemensam 02:00<->03:00 dans om exakt 66 minuter och 6 sekunder?
<_Trullo> funkar /ignore fortfarande?
#ubuntu-se 2012-10-28
<David-A> gör först 03:00-dansen
<David-A> och sedan 02:00-dansen
<David-A> (äsch det skulle vara /me före)
<K350> DÃ¥ligt med desktop zoom funktioner :(
<K350> i kwin finns en zoom funktion liksom i compiz. Annars är det dött. Några halvtaskiga virtuella förstoringsglas är allt..:-(
<K350> Trisst för jag ville köra awesome window manager...
<David-A> har ett litet kex kvar och två stora skivor ost. det kan gå om jag viker dem trippeldubbelt.
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> swecarp: blev den hemgjorda pizzan succé igår?
<swecarp> kena Philip5  den hemgjorda pizzan blev en succe
<Philip5> najs
<swecarp> det blev inte så sent  komm i säng vid 12
<Philip5> swecarp: jag var ju på arlanda mitt i natten och planet med utcheckning blev 2 timmar försenat
<Philip5> roligare kan man ha en lördagkväll
<Philip5> eller lördagnatt
<swecarp> Philip5:  men det tycker jag låter som en kanon kväll
<Philip5> nja
<Philip5> springa och lägga i mer pengar hela tiden för parkeingen för bilen går ut
<swecarp> du fick ju se en massa folk
<Philip5> jo. det är lite lustiga människor som dyker upp och folk är stressade och ovana kring sånt runt att flyga
<Philip5> men det är kul i kanske 20 min
<Philip5> inte i 2 tim
<swecarp> hadde du inte kameran med
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> skulle ju bara dit och vända men det blir längre
<Sterk> kena alla glada
<lag^> kena?
<Sterk> lag^: kena=tjena
<lag^> jojo, men varför denna stavning?
<Sterk> lag^: kde-användare gillar ju sätta k;a allt. :P
<Sterk> bör inte 10.04 supporttid gå ut snart?
<tholil> när blev ubuntu.se invite only?
<lag^> Sterk: Jaha :o
<andol> Sterk: Vad gäller serverdelen utav Ubuntu 10.04 så supportas den fram till april 2015, medans skrivbordsdelen utav 10.04 supportas fram till april 2013. Vad gäller 12.04 så är den distinktionen dock borta, varpå rubbet supportas i fem år.
<Sterk> andol: thx
<andol> tholil: Ingen aning, men http://ubuntu.se/forum.php borde kunna ge svar, tycker man.
<tholil> tack andol
<orzen> någon här som programmerat med gtk och vet vad man behöver att göra för att få det att fungera?
<orzen> med att få rätt paket i pkg-path
<gusnan> orzen, använder du dig av pkg-config?
<orzen> har inte gjort än, vet mer inte vart headers och lib är lokerat i 12.10 =/
<gusnan> Kör pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0 och motsvarande med --libs istället för cflags - då får du svar :)
<gusnan> eller då gtk+-3.0 om det är det du använder...
<orzen> "no package found"
<gusnan> hmm, då har du kanske inte installerat dev-biblioteken för gtk.
<gusnan> Vilken Ubuntu använder du?
<orzen> 12.10
<orzen> vart är default install-path?
<orzen> känns som det borde vara standard
<orzen> har libgtk-3 enligt dpkg
<gusnan> /usr/lib/gtk-3.0
<gusnan> Installera libgtk-3-dev så skall det lösa sig.
<orzen> nice tack =) var den jag letade efter, men hittade inte den när jag försökte söka efter den i apt
<gusnan> lugnt!
<orzen> härligt nu finns den i pkg-config
<realubot> I dag går supporten på 11.04 ut.
<jolish> får dampet! alla mina terminal commandos var borta när jag loggade in i server
<andol> jolish: bash-historiken?
<jolish> aa
<andol> Nej, aldrig kul att tappa den. Tror till och med att jag halvt seriöst övervägt att versionshantera ~/.bash_history :)
<andol> Utan att veta exakt vad som har hänt har jag varit med om att det ibland blivit lite halvknas med historiken då man haft parallella skal uppe, och "fel" skal skrivit över historik då det avslutats.
<Zacktor> Hej
<dubac0_> ha sverige en national bibliotek?
<dubac0_> england har "the British Library" och Amerika har "the library of congress"
<dubac0_> jag söker similen plats på  svenska / i sverige
<gusnan> dubac0_, www.kb.se
<dubac0_> TACK gusnan
<David-A> hä
<David-A> nu har jag gjort 100 exakta kopior av mitt kontokort, men om jag tar ut pengar på ett så försvinner lika mycket från de andra, så det var ingen nytta med. papperspengar är mycket bättre.
<Qaa> o.O
<andol> David-A: Annars är ju "virtuella kontokort" (i brist på korrekt benämning) rätt trevligt, att kunna skapa sådana för engångsbruk, och bara fylla dem med precis så mycket pengar man behöver för det tillfället.
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-21
<larsemil> morning has broken
<Linda^> ja usch ja
<larsemil> tack och lov menar du!
<Linda^> vanej
<Linda^> nu ska jag sova :)
<larsemil> konstigt.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Linda^> larsemil: Varför är det konstigt?
<yarre> Linda^, För att inte alla är uppe hela nätterna som du?
<Linda^> yarre: Nu undrade jag varför det var konstigt att JAG skulle sova. Inte alla andra?
<Linda^> Just för att jag varit uppe hela natten och jobbat, är det inte ett dugg konstigt att jag ska sova. Tycker jag. Men det är ju bara jag det.
<yarre> äh
<Linda^> Exakt! Inga konstigheter.
<HakanS> God förmiddag.
<luthor> goddagens
<sakjur> god morgon
<sakjur> andol: vart på LinuxCon någongång?
<larsemil> sådär. 13.10. Inget gick sönder.
<larsemil> eller ett paket behövdes laddas ner en gång till. i övrigt. FUNKISH!
<sakjur> larsemil: vad är nytt?
<larsemil> märker inget nytt
<sakjur> ah, synd
<larsemil> Kör redan kde backports så har senaste kde
<larsemil> skulle ju aldrig sätta min fot i unity. :)
<sakjur> Linux Foundations vd på scen på LinuxCon i Edinburgh
<sakjur> haha
<einandTB> God kväll folk
<larsemil> einandTB: vart är du om det är kväll nu?
<andol> sakjur: Nix, där själv?
<tiina> hej jag har väldiga problem med att uppdatera Maverick kan ej installera clean ubuntu kan ej uppdatera eller uppgrardea det gamla ubuntu kan ej ladda från usb heller...nu e jag helt förtvivlad vet ej vad jag ska göra snälla någon hjälp mig ni som kan Tack
<tiina> hallåååå ingen här idag va?
<sakjur> andol: yup
<andol> sakjur: Bra?
<dodel> Hej! Jag har en USB Bluetooth adapter. Hur installerar jag den på ubuntu?
<dodel> Jag hittar den här "Bus 002 Device 030: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)"
<dodel> Men inget mer
<einandTB> larsemil: är det inte kväll?
<HeMan> dodel: vill du använda den från något gui eller från kommandoraden?
<dodel> HeMan: Det är min mus
<HeMan> dodel: och du vill använda den i grafisk läge då antar jag?
<dodel> HeMan: Ja, jag köpte en bluetooth mus + en USB bluetooht dongle.
<dodel> Men jag vet inte hur jag få allt att fungera :) Jag vet inte hur jag ska säga det, dåligt ordförråd
<HeMan> dodel: sist jag provade så funkade bt-mus direkt i Ubuntu
<dodel> HeMan: Bara plugga in?
<HeMan> dodel: jo
<dodel> HeMan: Ubuntu verkar känna igen själva USB:n
<dodel> Det gjorde den med "sudo lsusb"
<dodel> Fick jag fram detta "Bus 002 Device 030: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)"
<HeMan> dodel: tryck windows-knappen och skriv bluetooth så får du fram ubuntus verktyg för att leta saker
<dodel> windows-knappen?
<HeMan> dodel: den knappen på tangentbordet som har en windows-logga
<dodel> HeMan: Jag kör Acer C7
<dodel> HeMan: Acer C7 har inget sånt :)
<HeMan> dodel: ah!
<dodel> HeMan: Men ubuntu verkar känna igen iallafall
<HeMan> dodel: du kan klicka på den översta symbolen på toolbaren till vänster
<dodel> HeMan: Eller jag hittade en liten knapp nu. Ser ut som en antenn
<HeMan> dodel: den kan betyda att den stänger av wifi
<einandTB> Hade vart skoj att slösa 33% av sin förmögenhet bara på att driva med folk
<einandTB> typ köpa denna: http://www.riksbank.se/sv/Sedlar-och-mynt/Sedlar/Giltiga-sedlar/Minnessedel/ och sett hur många banker och affärer som accepterar sedeln.
<dodel> HeMan: Just, ja! Det ser ut som WiFi.
<dodel> Nu tycker jag på översta symbolen
<HeMan> dodel: då får du fram ett textfält, skriv bluetooth där
<dodel> HeMan "Bluez daemon is not running, blueman-manager cannot continue.
<dodel> This probably means that there were no Bluetooth adapters detected or Bluetooth daemon was not started"
<dodel> Så där har vi felet
<dodel> Men då är frågan. Ubuntu känner igen att det sitter en bluetooth i USB uttaget, men varför känner inte demonen det då?
<arcsky> fan portugal :(
<einandTB> Vad händer i portugal, alla irc kanaler jag hänger i är sura på dom
<HeMan> hittar inte heller någon info om portugal, vad händer där arcsky?
<einandTB> HeMan: verkar vara fotboll
<HeMan> einandTB: ah
<einandTB> Urk, varför allt det här med skor så jobbigt.
<HeMan> einandTB: jag använder en enkel tumregel; morgon -> skor på, kväll -> skor av
<HeMan> einandTB: förenklar en hel del!
<einandTB> HeMan: jo, det förstår jag, men idag fick jag problem med att stämpla busskortet när jag använde dom som vantar.
<einandTB> nä, seriöst så tänkte jag mera på vilken typ av skor, och vilken budget jag vill lägga på dom
<dodel> Ingen som vet hur man installerar bluetooth på ubuntu?
<realubot> http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/facebook-har-tekniska-problem/
<realubot> Tur för svensken att Expressen återger Facebooks driftstatus.
<realubot> HeMan: Jag misstänker att du luktar rejält med fotsvett om du går med skor dagarna i ända?
<einandTB> suck, då köpte man sig skor ändå
<MaxJezy> einandTB: Ska du ut och röra dig?
<einandTB> MaxJezy: nä, vanliga vinter skor
<MaxJezy> aha, jag sålde ett par här i veckan på tradera för 700 på tradera
<MaxJezy> vinterkängor
<MaxJezy> galet att folk betalar så bra för begagnade skor
<einandTB> http://cdon.se/sport-och-fritid/meindl/meindl-kansas-men-gtx-man-p24606310-2657809#vad=2657804
<einandTB> dessa köpte jag
<MaxJezy> najsiga
<MaxJezy> http://cf.mp-cdn.net/81/54/6a47a03259763633280220024840.jpg
<MaxJezy> såna har jag
<MaxJezy> och mina airforce one jordan
<MaxJezy> gräset är ju fortfarande helt grönt här uppe så känns lite overkill att ha feta vinterkängor ännu
<einandTB> tja, jag vill mest ha nått vintertätt
<MaxJezy> jag var ut och fotade igår ett par timmar i kylan då hade jag kängor och en grön manchesterjacka
<MaxJezy> snacka om att man såg bohemisk ut
<einandTB> realubot: ser ut som expressen har rätt
<einandTB> Ett problem inträffade när din status skulle uppdateras. Prova igen om några minuter.
<einandTB> Det gick inte att lägga upp meddelandet i loggen.
<realubot> "Vid lunchtid i dag meddelade ledningen för Media Markt att de stänger sitt varuhus på Stora Bernstorp utanför Malmö med omedelbar verkan."
<realubot> einandTB: Det har de säkert. De har ju snott nyheten rakt av av Mashable. Men det jag stör mig på är att Facebook har fått sådan betydelse att Expressen gör en nyhet av deras driftstatus.
<realubot> einandTB: Helt okej pjucks.
<realubot> Säger jag då.
<sakjur> andol: Det är ganska trevligt här :) Lyssnar på talk om tizen atm
<realubot> einand: Det här får du ta och styra upp: http://www.gp.se/nyheter/molndalharryda/1.2143221-brak-och-fylla-pa-resecentrum
<realubot> einand: Du som var på "invigningen".
<johanbr> mythtv är riktigt trevligt när man väl fått till inställningarna: http://nullinfinity.org/mythtv.png
<MaxJezy> tänkte först vad de var för tok som har massa franska program på tv burken
<MaxJezy> så såg jag att det var Mr johanbr
<MaxJezy> johanbr: har du varit på premiärvisning för Swearnet: THE MOVIE?
<MaxJezy> konstigt att de inte visar den i Canada
<MaxJezy> trodde det var där den skulle visas först och främst.
<dodel> Akut! Nu när jag skulle uppdatera så frågade den något om Default. Jag skrev N som var "Show updates" och då var det en lista som kom upp. När jag väl stängde ner den via ctrl-z så avbröt jag uppdateringen. Finns det ingen sätt jag kan fortsätta med min uppdatering till 13.10?
<sakjur> dodel - do-release-update maybe
<dodel> fungerar inte
<Waad463> hej dodel
<dodel> Waad463,  hej
<Waad463> aha, du håller på med en uppgradering av ubuntu från en version till en annan? det har jag aldrig provat
<dodel> Waad463, Jag håller på. Men vet inte hur det går.
<dodel> Det känns som minsta lilla fel så pajjar exakt allt
<Waad463> den borde väl vara gjord så att man kan starta den igen tycker jag.... för det som händer är väl att den byter ut en enorm massa paket, nästan alla kan jag tro
<dodel> sakjur, "No new release found
<dodel> "
<dodel> Innebär detta att jag har krashat mitt ubuntu igenom att bara avbrytit installationen vid en fråga
<Waad463> det finns ingen "reparera release" sak typ? som hämtar alla paket som hör till en den version som nån fil påstår att man har?
<dodel> Waad463, Nej tror inte det
<dodel> Jag ska starta om datorn
<Waad463> Av din beskrivning att döma verkar det ju som om den i början skriver till nån fil vilken ubuntu version du har, istället för att göra det allra sist typ.
<Waad463> dodel: föresten, bröt du med ctrl-Z ? är inte det att pausa ett progam, dvs inte egentligen avbryta det? så man kan fortsätta köra det med commandot fg om man har kvar samma terminalfönster uppe?
<tiina> hej alla ni som har upgraderat er till 13.04 är det oxå en unity fast bättre?
<johanbr> MaxJezy: nej, har inte det...
<Waad463> bätte och unity kan väl aldrig samsas i samma mening väl? :-D
<johanbr> men för några år sen råkade jag gå på filmen innan premiären av en av deras filmer... de dök upp i limousin precis när jag var på väg ut
<mikael_> hej! jag kan inte få phpmyadmin att fungera efter att jag har uppgraderat till 13.10, inte heller xrdp :( kan någon hjälpa mig? jag får bara 404 när jag försöker gå till /phpmyadmin på servern :( det är säkert någon config grej..? vad vet jag :>
<johanbr> mikael_: har du kollat så att din konfiguration av phpmyadmin inte försvann i uppgraderingen?
<MaxJezy> johanbr: fasiken vad coolt.
<MaxJezy> om endå sverige hade såna superskådisar
<mikael_> johanbr, det funkar nu! inkluderade config-filen i en annan så nu är den med :)
<mikael_> dock har jag problem med att phpmyadmin klagar på att mcrypt inte finns. det är installerat, har provat att ominstallera det flera gånger och men i phpinfo är den inte aktiverad :( provade att följa http://babilonline.blogspot.se/2013/10/ubuntu-1310-phpmyadmin-mcrypt-extension.html också men utan lycka!
<bobin_> Hejsan alla. tänkte höra om någon av er har en idé för mitt problem, Min dator blir så pass varm att den dör när jag använder ubuntu 13.10. några idéer?
<Philip5> bobin_: är den en laptop?
<bobin_> japp
<Philip5> kan det vara så att den använder nvidia optimus?
<bobin_> det är en amd laptop med amd gpu och cpu så det tror jag inte
<Philip5> nä men amd har något motsvarande som heter AMD Dynamic Switchable Graphics men det vet jag inte så mycket om
<bobin_> det kan jag nog ha.....har dual gpu
<bobin_> Grejen är så här har x-chat igpng och tre tabbar i firefox, bränner mig om jag lyfter datorn nu känner att jag måste lösa detta
<Philip5> det är en teknik från båda för att växla mellan gpu och cpu
<Philip5> tror drivisarna för den nvidialösningen inte är optimal för linux och kanske har samma problem med amd men jag är osäker
<Philip5> kolla om det är någon särskild process som tar mycket resurser
<bobin_> finns det något bra kommando?
<Philip5> top
<Philip5> kan du börja med
<bobin_> firefox och xorg tar mest
<bobin_> men inte så mycket
<Philip5> då är frågan om den nu blir så varm om det är för att något löper amok
<Philip5> du kan ju köra in lm-sensor också och köra koll på temperaturer
<Philip5> ger svar på temp i cpum gpu och sånt
<Philip5> hepp
<Markk> Philip5: Pilliknarkare?
<Philip5> hehe, ja
<Philip5> Markk: http://www.synonymer.se/?query=pilleknarkare
<tiina> det blev ett fel under upgraderingen ?
<tiina> Någon natt människa här nu?
<Markk> Philip5: aah
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-22
<MaxJezy> godmorgon alla svenskar!
<Frippe> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> tjo
<lowale> God morgon
<lowale> Ny med Linux och framförallt ubuntu.. Installerade så klart senaste versionen (13.10)
<lowale> Inser nu att jag kanske begått ett misstag då jag läste på vad det innebär med support på varje release
<lowale> rekommenderar ni att jag blåser om datorn med 12.4 istället?
<lowale> 12.04*
<andyland> lowale: Vad har du för usecase för din linuxdator?
<lowale> usecase? vad jag använder den till?
<andyland> lowale: yes
<andyland> lowale: Om det är en företagsserver med mission critical applications skulle jag köra LTS, om det är en DesktopPC så kan du lika gärna köra 13.10
<lowale> Kommer använda den delvis för vardagliga allmänsysslor men framförallt är syftet att grotta ner mig i linux
<lowale> och lära mig hur det fungerar
<lowale> Phew, då kanske jag skippar att nedgradera :P
<andyland> lowale: Om du nu vill lära dig ubuntu linux, satsa då på att lära dig terminalen dvs baskommandon som ls, cd, mv, cp, tar, apt (package management system), dpkg (debian package). Det kommer hjälpa dig i framtiden när du vill lära dig andra linux distributioner. :)
<andyland> lowale: Ifall du inte visste redan så är Ubuntu baserat på en annan distribution som heter Debian.
<lowale> andyland: Yes, jag sitter och plöjer tutorials på hur man använder terminalen just nu :)
<lowale> det här med apt har jag inte riktigt fått kläm på. Eller jag förstår hur det fungerar, men inte vilka sources man bör använda sig utav
<lowale> Aja, det kommer säkert :)
<andyland> lowale: i /etc/apt/sources.list står det listat vilka apt repositories din dator använder sig av.
<andyland> I apt finns alla standard paket (program) som du kan använda by default men apt är så magiskt att du kan installera tredjeparts program via det. Om du till exempel skulle vilja installera Spotify så finns det instruktioner för hur du gör det här: https://www.spotify.com/uk/download/previews/
<lowale> I see :)
<lowale> Men känns som jag har dålig koll på vad som är installerat/installeras på datorn
<lowale> varje gång man följer en guide som ber en addera en source och ladda ned några codecs eller vad det nu kan vara
<lowale> Kan jag någonstans se allt som jag installerat via apt-get? :P
<andyland> lowale: dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<lowale> ah, great :)
<lowale> ty
<andyland> lowale: Vill du sparad et till en fil så:  dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > minfil.txt
<lowale> toppen!
<lowale> jobb nu, kikar in senare
<lowale> tack så mycket för hjälpen andyland !
<einandTB> Jag har lyckats med magi, laddat ner 1400 av 1064 e-mail
<MaxJezy> är dommedagen här?
<MaxJezy> krigslarmet går på en tisdag
<hexabit> Är mycket singelolyckor just nu. Kanske dags att fria till sambon innan det händer mig något.
<MaxJezy> hexabit: smart :)
<sakjur> MaxJezy: gjorde det? gasläcka?
<MaxJezy> övning
<MaxJezy> det pep på bra kanske en timme
<MaxJezy> http://st.nu/medelpad/sundsvall/1.6406153-ovningslarm-pa-akzo-nobel
<sakjur> ah
<tiina> hej jag kan inte uppdatera synaptic eller ingen annan programvarukanal pga installationsfel??
<yarre> tiina, sudo apt-get -f install    i en terminal
<tiina> tack men har gjort det jag får inte bort nåt som ska bort??
<yarre> vad är det den klagar på?
<tiina> Att det uppstod fel xserver-common-lts-raring om någon omdirigering?
<tiina> Fel uppstod vid hantering: xserver-common-lts-raring
<tiina> E: Sub-process/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tiina> hej ngn här just nu?
<dodel> Hej! Det blev Ubuntu 12.04 på Chromebook
<tiina> Fel uppstod vid hantering: xserver-common-lts-raring
<tiina> <tiina> E: Sub-process/usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tiina> Pga detta kan ej inga nya uppdateringar göra i programkanaler?
<MaxJezy> tiina: hur har du det med hårddiskutrymme?
<tiina> 290 gig kvar
<MaxJezy> ah, ja bara googlade lite och de va någon som hade slut på minne
<tiina> är även annat problem med Fel: Broken Count
<tiina> ska man ha kvar xserver-common-lts-raring eller inte?
<tiina> Måste jag göra en ny installation av ubuntu 13.10? Isåfall hur?
<MaxJezy> ja det är väl smartast att göra ny installation
<MaxJezy> uppgradering brukar vara struligt tycker jag
<MaxJezy> bränn en skiva, boota och följ instruktionerna
<tiina> det har jag gjort men vet inte vad detta fel berodde på?? Vill inte installera om allt igen och få samma fel
<tiina> Hur gör jag en ny clean installation då?
<tiina> har bränt på skivan 13.10 och 12.04
<dodel> Ingen  som vet hur man får igång Bluetooth via USB? Jag har en liten USB bluetooth som jag vill använda. Ubuntu verkar inte kunna aktivera den. Dock så känner den igen den: hciconfig
<dodel> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<hexabit> Någon som har tips på mobil med "hardware keyboard" typ denna: http://photos.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/HTCDesireZ_3.jpg
<hexabit> Jag har redan en xperia x10 pro men skulle vilja ha en med större skärm.
<hexabit> Perfekt när man ssh:ar och irc:ar samt kodar.
<Henric> Desire Z? Gammal hårdvara dock
<MaxJezy> den där har ju inte åäö.
<hexabit> Den finns med å'ä och å också
<hexabit> Men jag skulle vilja ha tips på fler modeller innan jag bestämmer mig för vilken jag ska köpa.
<hexabit> samsung hade väl en också om jag inte är ute och cycklar?
<MaxJezy> fast den var väl inte android?
<Henric> "Ny" Android med hw qwerty-keyboard finns väl inte?
<hexabit> Jo det verkar så: http://mobiles.sulekhalive.com/samsung/galaxy-s-pro/stills/Samsung_Galaxy-S-Pro_02.jpg
<MaxJezy> http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/samsung-rogue-sch-u960/4505-6454_7-33770733.html
<hexabit> Den här var också ok: http://images.pandaapp.com/android/2011/03/08/samsung_galaxy_s_pro.jpg
<MaxJezy> den där va grymmast
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Länken du skickade var inte dum. Undrar om den säljs i Sverige?
<Henric> Den finns inte på Prisjakt
<hexabit> Ok
<hexabit> Här är en lista på alla telefoner med keyboard: http://www.informationweek.com/personal-tech/smart-phones/smartphones-with-physical-keyboards/240152965
<hexabit> Hmm det måste vara långt ifrån alla telefoner.
<Henric> Ja det finns jättemånga Blackberry-telefoner med qwerty-keyboard
<MaxJezy> ericsson hade ett tangentbord som passade flera telefoner
<Henric> http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?m=s146421512&o=lokal_rank#rparams=m=s146421687 qwerty + wifi
<hexabit> Wow tack Henric!!
<Henric> Inga problem :)
<Philip5> !kaka Henric
<ubot2> Factoid 'kaka Henric' not found
<Philip5> hepp
<Henric> Så jag får ingen kaka?? :(
<Philip5> verkar inte så
<Philip5> minns inte hur kommandot var
<MaxJezy> !kaka| Philip5
<ubot2> Philip5: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Philip5> så pass
<Philip5> !kaka| Henric
<ubot2> Henric: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Philip5> :P
<Henric> Haha :D
<Henric> Ska man ta å programmera lite kanske? Ska fixa Space Invaders i C++ :)
<Philip5> ska nog fixa lite kaffe...
<Philip5> låter lagom
<Henric> !kaffe| Henric
<ubot2> Factoid 'kaffe' not found
<Henric> aw
<Henric> Får väl gå och fixa mitt egna då...
<MaxJezy> jag har gått från att vara en rökande kaffesurplande alkoholiserad jävel till att vara helt sund
<Philip5> MaxJezy: är du sjuk?
<MaxJezy> äter inte ens godis längre och äter bara ekologiskt och närproducerat i princip
<MaxJezy> Philip5: jaa :)
<Philip5> du blir snart guru och startar en sekt
<MaxJezy> har haft en ihållande förkylning
<MaxJezy> ja, hela svenska befolkningen börjar gå åt det hållet nu
<MaxJezy> bara kolla random svensk bloggerblogg
<MaxJezy> alla handlar om muslifrukostar med färsk frukt numera
<hexabit> Jag har bestämt mig för denna (svart): http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=830578
<hexabit> Jag har en Galaxy s3 också så den använder jag när jag surfar. Men när jag behöver ssh:a vilket jag behöver göra vääääldigt ofta så är det skönt med riktigt keyboard :)
<hexabit> Tack igen Henric och alla andra. :)
<Philip5> jag tänkte skaffa ny androidlur nu men känner inte att det finns något jag vill ha. får nog vänta några månader till nästa generation flaggskepp kommer
<Philip5> min htc sensation fick nytt liv nu när jag börjar köra senaste cyanogenmod
<Henric> CyanogenMod gör underverk for sure! :)
<Philip5> jo den är resurssnål
<Philip5> lite mycket vanilla för mig som annars gillar sense
<Henric> Philip5: Du har inte testat Team Venom's ViperS då? Den sägs ju vara bra för HTC-telefoner :)
<Henric> Den bygger på HTC's Sense-ROM :)
<Philip5> jo jag körde deras rom innan men eftersom de backportar med och mer så segar det på hårdvaran
<Henric> Jaha okej tråkigt :/ Kanske finns något Sense-tema till CM.
<Philip5> sense är lite mer än ett tema :)
<hexabit> Jag får skämmas lite men jag har missat att det hade kommit en ny modell av x10 mini pro som kostar under 1000kr och har pil upp/ner
<hexabit> http://www.phonehouse.se/Mobiltelefoner/Sony-Ericsson/Sony-Ericsson-Xperia-mini-pro
<Henric> Philip5: Jo jag vet, men kanske känner du dig lite mer hemma om det ser ut lite mer som sense :D
<Henric> hexabit: Jag tänkte rekommendera den, men såg att den inte fanns någonstans enligt prisjakt
<Philip5> Henric: jag kör faktist ett senseliknande tema med CM nu
<Henric> Nice :)
<hexabit> Det står att den finns i lager hos The Phone House men hittar ingen butik som har den. Jaja det får bli ett senare problem. :)
<Henric> Finns i webblager :)
<hexabit> hahaha jag missade den lilla detaljen.
 * hexabit skäms
<gillzon> någon som vet en bra guide för hur man gör en makefile med all, clean, install och uninstall?
<joel135> gillzon, för en introduktion som dock inte täcker alla dina behov kan du läsa lite i Thinking in C++ sida 217-225 http://www.lib.ru.ac.th/download/e-books/TIC2Vone.pdf
<gillzon> tackar! ska kolla på det :)
<Philip5> gillzon: kan ju vara idé att från början titta på hur man använder automake också
<gillzon> hur göra man när man vill slippa ./ före man kör en applikation?
<gillzon> hade även velat veta hur man gör så att det går köra applikationen utan att vara i den mappen applikationen befinner sig i
<Philip5> man måste då ha sökvägen dit i sin PATH
<David-A> nyss på tv "Korrespondenterna" SVT2 20:00-20:30. om privatpersoner som har vapen i sydafrika, libanon o kanada (repris ons, ons & sön)
<MaxJezy> kommer ni in på www.mio.se ?
<Henric> Yup
<Henric> http://isup.me/www.mio.se Säger att den är nere dock
<MaxJezy> mina pings gav upp
<MaxJezy> men nu kom jag in, men den är otroligt seeeg
<yarre> går inte komma åt här
<yarre> eller jo.. men ja mycket seeeg
<MaxJezy> typiskt, säkert ingvar kamprad som hackar
<MaxJezy> jag letar barnsäng
<Henric> Ingvar Kamprad DDoS:ar Mio :)
<MaxJezy> någon som vet fler sängbutiker än ikea och mio?
<Henric> sova.se?
<Henric> Jysk :)
<MaxJezy> sova hade visst livechat
<MaxJezy> någon som poppa upp och fråga om ja behövde hjälp
<MaxJezy> scaaary
<antii> MaxJezy: haha såg det med
<MaxJezy> antii: ska du med köpa säng?
<antii> japp!
<MaxJezy> växasäng du med?
<MaxJezy> eller har du växt klart?
<antii> haha
<MaxJezy> de va inte billiga på sova.se
<MaxJezy> men snygga
<antii> bara den är skön så.
<MaxJezy> ja, ikea har misshandlat min rygg i 28 år
<MaxJezy> jag är sugen på en som har sittligg ställning
<Henric> em.com finns också som är rätt stora kom jag på nu.
<MaxJezy> justja, europamöbler.
<MaxJezy> de har inga barnmöbler dock
<MaxJezy> man kanske skulle köpa sig lite fint virke och bygga själv
<HakanS> MaxJezy: Köp en vuxensäng istället för barnsäng
<peyam> grabbar
<peyam> va betyder att processorn har 16 bitars minne?
<helloeveryone> hello
<peyam> hi
<David-A> peyam: bara 16 bitar minne! den är jättegammal, från 1940-1950-talet eller så.
<peyam> ja
<peyam> jag läser om PC processor
<peyam> men vad betyder det?
<peyam> vad är en bit
<peyam> jag vet att det e noll o ett
<peyam> men vad betyder dem
<David-A> vad ettorna o nollorna betyder är olika i olika sammanhang. en kombination av 24 bitar kan vara en färg. en kombinationi av 8 bitar kan vara en bokstav. en kombination av 8,16,32 el 64 bitar kan vara ett heltal. 1 bit kan vara ett sanningsvärde (av/på, sant/falskt)
<peyam> men just koder kan ju vara hur många bokstäver som helst
<peyam> hur kan man då programmera en16 bitars processor
<David-A> med "koder" menar du ord som "for", "begin", "case"? det är sekvenser av bokstäver där varje bokstav lagras i 8 bitar = 1 byte. (utom åäö osv)
<helloeveryone> .
<helloeveryone> goodafternoon
<David-A> helloeveryone: sprechen du swedish?
<helloeveryone> si
<helloeveryone> und das david ?
<David-A> peyam: om du pratar om en processor från 1980-1990-talet så är det nog inte 16 bitars minne, utan 16 bitars processor det är frågan om.
<peyam> David-A: men hur programmerar man såna minnen?
<peyam> processorer
<peyam> ja precis
<helloeveryone> eeprom
<David-A> peyam: som man programmerar alla processorer. man skriver ett program i ett programspråk el assemblyspråk, o kompilerar till exekverbar binärkod o låter datorn köra det.
<peyam> ja binär kod är ju  den där 16 bitars grejen?
<peyam> hur mkt kod kan jag ha tex i en processor så att det int eblir mer än 16 bitar
<helloeveryone> hej
<helloeveryone> goodbyeworld
<peyam> hej och bajs. sluta säg hej
<helloeveryone> usch
<helloeveryone> wtf
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-23
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> morrn
<andol> godagens
<Henric> God morgon :)
<Barre> tjenis
<HeMan> Barre: du får plocka fram grillen!
<blurkis> drupal var riktigt smidigt :)
<Barre> HeMan: mmmm..... det är nära nu.. elen blir klar idag (hoppas jag)
<HeMan> Barre: såg förresten något recept på Lax i portionsbitar som man behåller i plasten och slänger ner i varmt vatten
<HeMan> Barre: man byter vattnet efter 30 minuter
<HeMan> Barre: och får fattigmans sous vides!
<Barre> HeMan: jag gjorde varmkorv i termos för nån vecka sen :)
<larsemil> bästa tillfället att ta tag i det här med rawfoodtillagning
<nicklas_> hoppas ni kan engelska, skrev detta i #xubuntu, orkar ej översätta:
<nicklas_> hello, i think there is a bug in the new xubuntu. when i ran the live xubuntu 13.10 64 bit, the volume applet in panel shows its on mute, and when i click it, i get an empty little white line. i thought it would get fixed after installing, but its still the same after doing all updates. i still have sound though, checked with youtube. so how to fix this?
<larsemil> du kan väl ta ett screenshot
<marsupapu> heissan.
<sakjur> hej marsupapu!
<marsupapu> tyvärr jag hittade den här kanalen nu. Jag har redan skrivit min studentexamen :(
<marsupapu> Det skulle har varit roligt att träna på det här sättet.
<MaxJezy> marsupapu: vilket?
<marsupapu> Att snacka på svenska här, förstås.
<MaxJezy> aha, är du indier?
<marsupapu> finländare.
<MaxJezy> aha
<MaxJezy> tänkte väl, marsvins papu
<MaxJezy> papegoja?
<MaxJezy> eller slang för pappa?
<MaxJezy> det bästa finland har att erbjuda är 10 poängs papukaijamerkki
<marsupapu> MaxJezy: marsupapu menar nästan ingenting, ag upptäcte den när jag var kanske tio år.
<marsupapu> marsvinböna på svenska :D
<MaxJezy> aha :)
<MaxJezy> trevligt nickname
<MaxJezy> jag är ju själv finsk i genetiken
<MaxJezy> men här i sverige så är jag svensk
<marsupapu> Okej! Här i finland det är obligatoriskt att läsa svenska. Tyvärr
<marsupapu> men jag tycker att det är helt roligt.
<marsupapu> Svenska är så logiskt och ganska lätt.
<MaxJezy> ja, det är som en skitig blandning av engelska, tyska, danska och norska och massa andra språk.
<MaxJezy> är du kvinna eller man?
<MaxJezy> tycker mig se en illvilja från män att lära sig Svenska språket i skolan mer än från kvinnor i Finland
<MaxJezy> jag har en teori om att män helt enkelt är mer rädd för att bli bög i finland, svenska språket är ju ganska bögigt enligt många finländare
<MaxJezy> nu måste jag iväg till dagis. bbl!
<marsupapu> och Din teori var ganska bra, men faktiskt många finländare tänkar att det är svenskar som är bögigt, inte språk.
<marsupapu> svenskar är mycke stilligare än finländarna.
<sakjur> vad är relevant med kön och utseende i en supportkanal för ubuntu?
<larsemil> sakjur: ALLT.
<marsupapu> ingenting, troligen. men om du har en fråga som gäller ubuntu, jag svarar gärna
<marsupapu>  om du har inte, vi kan diskutera om kön och uutseende.
<larsemil> :)
<marsupapu> och jag är man, om nån frågade.
<marsupapu> kön och utseende skulle har någonting att göra med osx ;)
<Philip5> marsupapu: har det säkert om du frågar apples marknadsföringsavdelning
<marsupapu> :D
<MaxJezy> där ser man!
<MaxJezy> total ordning och redan i kanalen och det är inte ens fredag.
<MaxJezy> Philip5: hur tror du apple ser på kön för OSX?
<MaxJezy> tänker mig att utseendet är något de finlirar mycket dock.
<Philip5> tror de tänker på att det ska tilltala olika demografiska grupper och inte minst hur de kommunicerar med dem
<MaxJezy> kvinnan tilltalas av paneler och bling, männen av användbara verktyg
<MaxJezy> näe, så är det ju bara i teorin
<MaxJezy> i verkligheten vill männen också bära rosa och ha gulliga dockor
<MaxJezy> är det bara jag som känner en dold agenda om att de nordiska länderna mer o mer sammarbetar inför ett eventuellt "gå ihop scenario?"
<MaxJezy> vi har program som bron, skavlan, ei saa peitää osv på svt.
<marsupapu> för ikke tilldekkes
<Barre> hur skulle ni göra om/när ni vill köra audit på misslyckade inloggningar i MySQL?
<Philip5> Barre: ringer HeMan ;)
<Barre> Philip5: :)
 * Barre svarar sig själv: i my.cfn, log-error = /var/log/mysql samt log-warnings = 2  då får jag i.o.f.s. enbart failed-login men det räcker för nu
<Barre> !kake | Barre
<ubot2> Factoid 'kake' not found
<Barre> !kaka | Barre
<ubot2> Barre, please see my private message
<Barre> man får tydligen inte äta kaka själv publikt :/
<andol> !kaka | barre
<ubot2> barre: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<Barre> andol: tack.. *nom nom nom*
<tiina> Hej undrar vadför slags grafikkort jags ka köpa i min ubuntu 12.04 om jag ska uppdatera den till 13.04
<Philip5> beror nog på vad du ska använda burken till och din budget för grafikkort
<Philip5> sedan kommer alltid åsikterna gå isär mellan nvidia och amd skulle jag tro
<marsupapu> Om du har inga speciella pretentioner, det spelar nästan ingen roll.
<marsupapu> Och jag rekommenderar att du väntar till 14.04, om möjligt.
<tiina> jag ville uppgradera till 12.10 och 13.04 men allt kraschade och skärmen blev svart??? alltså är det ju ati(amd igen som spökar men hörde det finns given amd en upgradering som heter LEGACY 13.10 någon som vet hur man installerar detta?
<tiina> Tack Philip5 och marsupapu
<marsupapu> ingen orsak.
<Philip5> jag har alltid köpt nvidia för jag har bara bra erfarenheter av dem och linuxdrivisar
<tiina> Dessutom har ju AMD sagt upp supporten på mitt grafikkort vilket är ATI HD Radeon 3450
<Philip5> de som verkar haft problem med nvidia tycker jag verkar ha kört laptops
<marsupapu> Nivdia är helt bra på ubuntu.
<tiina> ok kan du säga vilken nvidia jag ska köpa då? jag har amd quad core och sata i min dator den e byggd av en kille som säljer att bygga dem
<tiina> Måste jag köpa annat oxå på burken eller?
<Philip5> lägg så mycket som du tycker du har råd och vill lägga på kortet. om du inte spelar så kan du köpa ett budget
<tiina> jag spelar nästan inget men håller på med bilder digitala och andra slags bilder/teckningar och målaningar ju
<marsupapu> Då kan du köpa billig
<tiina> Så Philip5 kan jag bara knalla i datorshopen och köpa ett nytt grafikkort och sedan ska det funka i ubuntu 13.04 oxå
<yarre> tiina, så länge det är ett nvidia kort så kommer det att fungera och finnas drivrutiner
<marsupapu> Alla Nvidia korter fungerar bra på ubuntu.
<tiina> eller marsupapu..... jag har egentligen 2 grafikkort i mina dator måste jag byta båda två?
<tiina> TACK
<Philip5> tiina: du kan ju titta på de här två sidorna om amds drivisar
<Philip5> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Philip5> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<tiina> tack philip5 ska kolla :)
<andol> Sådärja, nu följer följer laptopen 14.04...
<Philip5> eftersom jag inte kör amd så vet jag inte om fglrx eller radeon som drivisar är att föredra nu
<tiina> men nu är alla installationer av min nuvarande grafikort totalt borta??? efter alla om installationer hit och dit....
<Philip5> beror på vad du gjort men du kan ju alltid lägga in igen
<tiina> det är och har alltid varit problem det philip5 med fglrx och ati
<Philip5> prova då länken där om radeon
<tiina> och jag hade min första ubuntu edition i denna burken som var hardy och det redan problem med det
<Philip5> jo för de som amd funkar för är det väl bra men många verkar ju ha problem även idag
<tiina> hur installerar jag ati installationer tillbaka? på länkarna du skrev upp här eller?
<Philip5> länkarna beskriver hur du installerar amd ja
<Philip5> blir det bara svart när du bootar så får du starta i text-läge och göra installationerna
<tiina> ok tack för hjälpen ett tag jag ska kolla philip5's givna länkar....:) ha en bra kväll :)
<Philip5> eller vesa-läge
<Philip5> vassego
<tiina> vad är vesa läge?
<Philip5> vesa ger typ minsta möjliga grafikläge
<Philip5> lite som failsafe
<tiina> ok
<Philip5> allt blir stort och fult man man kan köra xorg
<Philip5> tiina: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/VideoDriverDetection
<yarre> Philip5, allt blir inte stort o fult, det är de som är poängen med VESA
<Philip5> där har du lite hjälp med felsök och grafik
<yarre> men det blir långsamt
<Philip5> yarre: brukar inte få samma upplösning med vesa som vanligt
<tiina> Jaaaa tackar och bockar för hjälpen är ju guld värt :) syns senare igen mvh
<marsupapu> hejdå
<yarre> Philip5, kollade lite, tydligen så kan det bero på att grafikkortet inte har din skärms upplösning inlagd i sitt VESA-register. går att modifiera grafikkorts bios men poängen försvinner ju då det ändå bara ska vara ett "failsafe" läge.
<yarre> eller ja, man kanske vill ha bootlogo i rätt upplösning men :)
<marsupapu> Ojdå. Dåliga irssi-kundskaper :D
<marsupapu> Men. Om jag säger att nån krafikkort fungerar eller inte, vilket perposition borde jag använda? Nvidia fungerar bra på/med/vad? Ubuntu.
<yarre> med ?
<yarre> eller i?
<yarre> på låter bara galet :P
<marsupapu> Men jag är ju galen!
<marsupapu> Nej men tack.
<tiina> Hej igen går inte installera ati amd fattas beroende man ska ha installerat innan vad kan dem vara?
<MaxJezy> Timon: Fel! När problemen hopar sig pys, då vänder du ryggen åt dom.
<MaxJezy> Simba: Men så har inte jag fått lära mig.
<MaxJezy> Timon: Då behöver du nog en ny lärare. Säg efter mig. Ahem, Hakuna Matata.
<MaxJezy> kontentan av detta är att, går det inte att fixa så installera Windows 8.
<tiina> Hur installerar jag mitt Ati HD Radeon 3450? har laddat ner den från AMD men fattas några beroenden innan jag kan installera den??
<lord4163> tiina: Har du provat installera i terminalen?'
<tiina> ja men den fortsätter inte innan man installerat nåt med usr/share/fgxlr?
<tiina> nu installerar jag i blindo igen en massa saker för jag vet inte hur gör på riktigt....uschh
<marsupapu> fungerar det, tiina?
<tiina> hej hej nej det går ingen bra alls.....tyvärr...vet inte vad jag gör för fel
<marsupapu> xrandr
<marsupapu> oops, troligen jag måste sova nu.
<David-A> för några dar sen glappade bokstav N på tangentbordet. så började söka efter liknande tgtbord på nätbutiker. efter det funka N igen. det var inte menat som ett hot. ska jag känna dåligt samvete?
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-24
<Dynamit> hur är läget?
<marsupapu> Jag har lärat mig att spara rum av min bildskärm. Jag användar fb chat, irc och mp3-spelare i en konsole-fönster.
<marsupapu> Cmus är faktiskt väldigt konkurrenskraftig musikspelare.
<Dynamit> jaha
<Dynamit> sälv så använder jag inte bara "konsol"(Terminal-fönster är det egentligen) jag ansluter via ssh och använder maskinen som ren terminal
 * hexabit också
<marsupapu> Men jag har två  bildkärmarna och om jag användar ren terminal visar båda samma avbild
<HeMan> marsupapu: du kör inte X med andra ord?
<HeMan> marsupapu: eller har du en X-konfiguration som kör klon av de två utgångarna?
<marsupapu> KDE visar olika bilder i olika bildskärmena, men om jag användar t.ex tty1 visar båda skärmena förstås samma bild.
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> man kan iofs få KDE att visa samma bild om man tex vill ha en skärm och en projektor för att köra presentation på
<larsemil> desto krångligare att få två skärmar att visa olika output utan X inblandat.
<marsupapu> Skulle det vara möjligt att köra x (och KDE) på DVI-I-1 och TTY-1 på VGA-1?
<larsemil> varför vill du inte köra båda i X?
<marsupapu> Det skulle vara nördigare :D
<marsupapu> Förstås kan jag använda fullscreen-konsole på VGA-1.
<larsemil> nördigare kanske. men inte på något sätt bättre eller smidigare.
<marsupapu> Förstås inte.
<larsemil> någon som kan det här med UPS bra?
<HeMan> marsupapu: kolla på om du ska köra i3 eller awesome i stället för kdewm (eller vad den heter)
<larsemil> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6zllfnya1q3zoko/desktop.png?m
<larsemil> så här kör jag
<larsemil> två skärmar
<marsupapu> Du har väldigt stora skrämar.
 * marsupapu är avundsjuk
<larsemil> en är jättestor!
<larsemil> :)
<HeMan> larsemil: jag provade förresten med 2 st 24", en på högkant
<marsupapu> Jag har bara två 19" 1280*1024
<HeMan> larsemil: det går rätt bra om man stuvar om vilken höjd de ska vara på och även justerar höjden på bordet
<HeMan> larsemil: men jag tycker fortfarande en skärm är bättre...
<larsemil> HeMan: jag klarar mig inte på en.
<marsupapu> Några år sen hade jag två 15" 1024*764. Det var smärta, helt enkelt.
<marsupapu> HeMan: Om du en gång kör med mercedes, du vill inte köra lada igen (:
<HeMan> marsupapu: är mer lastbil vs vanlig bil
<HeMan> marsupapu: jag tycker det blir för mycket huvudvridningar med två skärmar
<marsupapu> Med det är så mycke lättare om man behöver t.ex titta på anvisning på nätet och göra nånting enligt anvisningen.
<HeMan> tycker det är lättare att byta virtuellt skrivbord då
<larsemil> jag MÅSTE ha två skärmar. Koda på den ena. hemsida på den andra.
<marsupapu> Jag har aldrig haft kundskaper att använda virtuella skrivbordena.
<larsemil> på min laptop kör jag mycket virtuella skrivbord
<HeMan> jag har kört virtuella skrivbord sedan -93...
<marsupapu> IRC pä den ena. Allt annat pä den andra :D
<larsemil> HeMan: oh!
<larsemil> HeMan: 93 var jag windows fan boy fortfarande
<larsemil> fanboy
<HeMan> larsemil: hehe
<marsupapu> Men windws var helt bra då.
<larsemil> 3.11 :)
<HeMan> larsemil: fvwm ftw!
<HeMan> larsemil: det är för övrigt inte så länge sedan min chef slutade köra fvwm
<larsemil> 98 installerade jag redhat. tog en helg att få igång drivrutinerna så jag kunde köra x. väl i x gick itne modemet igång.
<larsemil> då var redhat gratis
<marsupapu> Aldrig har jag betalat för operativsystem, och aldrig har jag hämtade sådana olagligt. En windows har jag haft, fått den med begagnad datorn.
<MaxJezy> marsupapu: Windows finns ju gratis att ladda ner helt lagligt
<MaxJezy> 90 dagars trialversion dock men
<marsupapu> En gång laddade jag ner windows 8 beta!
<marsupapu> Men det var skrep helt och hållet.
<MaxJezy> någonting som skulle öka värdet hos linux är LTS på hårdvara
<MaxJezy> att hårdvara slutar fungera efter kernelupgradering är helt oacceptabelt
<MaxJezy> jag är ganska van datoranvändare, har haft dator sedan min första som var en Sinlqlair QL. men inte ens jag orkar med det dåliga hårdvarustödet
<marsupapu> sådana krångliheterna har jag aldrig haft. Pseudonym. Nyaste debian i 1998 bärbar
<MaxJezy> linux behöver kanske något liknande apple
<MaxJezy> speciella datorer med speciella hårdvara för att säkerställa stödet
<MaxJezy> en ubuntudator skulle jag kunna köpa
<MaxJezy> men inte en dator designad för windows som sedan går att hacka in linux i
<MaxJezy> kanske borde finnas en free hardware foundation?
<marsupapu> Canonical har gjort många bra saker. T.ex samarbete med valve. Troligen vi får ubuntu-datorer snart i framtiden.
<MaxJezy> jag skulle vilja påstå att 99% av hårdvaran inte har fullt stöd i linux
<MaxJezy> så som hårdvarutillverkaren specificerat den.
<larsemil> MaxJezy: jag påstår att du har fel
<MaxJezy> larsemil: hur många webkameror har fullt stöd i linux?
<MaxJezy> så hårdvarutillverkarens webcam program fungerar out of box i linux
<larsemil> ah. du menar alltså att mjukvaran inte har stöd?
<MaxJezy> precis
<larsemil> mina senaste datorer som haft webcam har fungerat out of the box.
<MaxJezy> hårvara är beroende av mjukvaran
<MaxJezy> nu med nvidia shield tex, kommer det ens komma en mjukvara till linux för streaming av spel mot shield:en?
<MaxJezy> att en hårdvara fungerar är inte samma sak som att den fungerar som den är tänkt att fungera.
<larsemil> MaxJezy: haters gonna hate. :)
<MaxJezy> jag hatar verkligen inte, men det är viktigt att poängtera att saker inte fungerar likadant i linux och att man inte alls kan vara säker på stabilitet långsiktigt på sin hårdvara
<marsupapu> Jag har en webcam som fungerar ej i windows vista eller 7, bara i XP. Plug and play i Ubuntu.
<marsupapu> Men TV-kortar kan vara konstiga.
<MaxJezy> jag installerade ubuntu 12.04 för ett par veckor sedan
<MaxJezy> det tog 5 minuter så frös systemet helt
<MaxJezy> är det skit bakom spakarna eller vad?
<MaxJezy> marsupapu: givetvis kan inte all hårvara ha evigt stöd men ny hårdvara borde prioriteras med tanke på hur konsumtionen ser ut i världen
<MaxJezy> köp/släng
<MaxJezy> min senaste android (nexus) gick inte att använda ihop med ubuntu alls
<MaxJezy> var och varannan gång jag försökte föra över filer från den till datorn (foton) så krashade överföringen
<MaxJezy> och i de flesta fallen så hittades inte enheten mer än i några sekunder.
<MaxJezy> även ritplattan krävde installation av drivisar och moddande av /modules för varje ny kernel.
<MaxJezy> filosofin bakom många distros är bra men därefter är det typ inte mycket att hurra över
<MaxJezy> vad jag finner intressant är kärleken till android många här har som i princip är en bakdörr in i ens privata liv, samt en fotboja att följa en med.
<MaxJezy> där faller lite argumenten med windows som osäkert osv.
<MaxJezy> och alla googletjänster som hyllas.
<larsemil> man kan köra android(aosp) utan googles tjänster.
<MaxJezy> är lite som i politiken, gränserna mellan blått och rött suddas ut.
<larsemil> och så kan man lägga till vad heter den. f-store
<larsemil> https://f-droid.org/
<MaxJezy> F-droid?
<MaxJezy> ja, men det är ungefär som att hacka windows hårdvara
<larsemil> ?
<hexabit> Någon som har erfarenhet av Ubuntu på Laptop med touchskärm?
<larsemil> hexabit: vet att HeMan var sugen på en förut. vet inte om han köpte någon dock
<hexabit> En kompis har en Toshiba Satellite L50t-A-12D som touch inte fungerar på.
<MaxJezy> hexabit jag har testat ubuntu på en touchscreen
<MaxJezy> mycket oanpassat out of box
<hexabit> MaxJezy: Gick det bra?
<hexabit> Fungerade det direkt eller fick du mecka?
<MaxJezy> skrivbordstangentbordet var värdelöst
<HeMan> hexabit: kollegan kör en Samsung med touch-skärm
<MaxJezy> där är windows hästlängder i framkant
<hexabit> Ok
<HeMan> hexabit: multitouch filtreras bort av gnome
<MaxJezy> men annars var det svårt att öht röra sig i ubuntu med skärmen
<HeMan> hexabit: men det finns inget användningsområde för touchskärm
<hexabit> SÃ¥ det fungerar inte med Gnome?
<MaxJezy> touchscreen är oerhört jobbigt i linux, mindre jobbigt i windows men jag skulle inte rekommendera det öht.
<MaxJezy> jag körde med mus och tangentbord iaf
<HeMan> hexabit: det fungerar men du tappar funktionalitet
<larsemil> MaxJezy: jag börjar tröttna. klaga någon annanstans. kör windows om du inte vill köra ubuntu. ingen tvingar dig. det som är hela grejen.
<HeMan> jag skulle hellre ha multitouch på glidplattan än på skärmen
<MaxJezy> larsemil: jag börjar med tröttna.
<larsemil> +1 på den
<hexabit> HeMan: Kan det bero på att han kör Mint med gnom?
<hexabit> Kanske ska han prova Ubuntu med Unity?
<HeMan> hexabit: tror det är ubuntu han kör
<MaxJezy> jag kör faktiskt windows redan så jag förstår inte problemet.
<HeMan> hexabit: han valde köra kde då det fungerar lite bättre där
<hexabit> Jag menar min kollega, han kör mint
<hexabit> HeMan: Ok tackar jag ska berätta för honom! :)
<HeMan> hexabit: men som sagt, det finns inget tillfälle när man vill släppa tangentbordet för att fippla på skärmen
<HeMan> hexabit: det är nog jobbigt med extern mus att behöva flytta händerna
<larsemil> HeMan: kde har ju också ett särskilt läga anpassat för pek
<larsemil> HeMan: plasma-active
<MaxJezy> den enda fördel jag ser det med skärm är att det är lättare att torka av om man är noijig för baciller när man lånar ut datorn till andra.
<MaxJezy> tangenbord är bökiga att rengöra.
<HeMan> MaxJezy: du ska helst inte använda varken tangentbord eller mobiltelefon om du är nojig om bakterier
<HeMan> MaxJezy: oavsett om du lånar ut eller ej
<MaxJezy> jag är inte det som tur är.
<MaxJezy> men det är den enda fördelen jag kan se med tekniken
<MaxJezy> andrahandsvärdet är högt på touchscreen datorer
<MaxJezy> jag hade en msi windtop
<MaxJezy> fick mer än ja köpte den för
<MaxJezy> när jag sålde den på tradera
<sakjur> larsemil: inte riktigt stabilt än tyvärr, bokläsaren i kde crashade av multi-touch
<sakjur> men själva systemet verkade lovande
<sakjur> på en nexus 7
<larsemil> ah. jag har inte provat annat än med mus på ett vanligt desktop
<larsemil> sakjur: är väldigt sugen på en jolla annars.
<sakjur> larsemil: jag med, har en n9a, och den verkar lockande. qt har ju numera full support för ios och androd
<sakjur> för android så har de det med eller utan dalvik, vilket är ganska så sjukt coolt
<marsupapu> Rekommenderar ni nån mjukvara för USB-DVB-T-kort?
<sakjur> marsupapu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVB-T_%28USB%29 kaffeine verkar fungera
<sakjur> http://askubuntu.com/questions/20204/which-program-do-you-recommend-for-watching-tv-dvb/20217#20217 finns också
<marsupapu> Jag har bara dåliga erfarenheterna om kaffeine, men det var många år sen. Kanske jag kan försöka igen.
<marsupapu> Varumärket är WinTV, låter inte alls bra :D
<larsemil> sakjur: oj. det visste jag inte. :) är väl samma som ubuntu touch? de kör väl också android utan dalvik?
<MaxJezy> marsupapu : tror de syftar på fönster tv med wintv
<marsupapu> Kan hända.
<MaxJezy> som i ikkuna på finska
<marsupapu> :D
<marsupapu> Men hur anser ni, har jag gjort mig förståt här? Jag vet att min grammatik kan vara lite hit och dit, för att jag har studerat bara några år.
<larsemil> jättebra!
<MaxJezy> marsupapu: du håller nog snitt
<larsemil> man märker att svenska inte är ditt förstaspråk men du är väldigt duktig på att göra dig förstådd och diskutera
<MaxJezy> larsemil: tycker fler här har värre svenska och de har säkert svenska som förstaspråk
<MaxJezy> eller de kanske inte heller har svenska som förstaspråk
<marsupapu> Tack! Bra att höra.
<MaxJezy> marsupapu: du är kanske bättre än mig till och med.
<marsupapu> Det tror jag inte :D
<MaxJezy> jag tror du är mindre influerad av slang som jag
<MaxJezy> som = än
<marsupapu> Det är sant. Även om finland är tvåspråkig land, jag bor i östra finland och det finns kanske tre svenskspråkiga i min hemstad.
<MaxJezy> marsupapu: var i finland bor du?
<marsupapu> Joensuu heter staden.
<MaxJezy> oj, ett stenkast från ryssarna
<marsupapu> Ryska hörs här mycke mer en svenska.
<MaxJezy> kan tänka mig det
<marsupapu> Jag försökte studera ryska men det var himla svårt.
<MaxJezy> jag trodde nästan du var från något typiskt svenskt ställe som Vasa
<MaxJezy> där var o varannan pratar svenska
<MaxJezy> jag tror det är lättare för en finsk att lära sig estniska eller samiska
<marsupapu> Jag tror det inte. Även om samiska eller estiska har några likhetena med finska, de lika svåra som finska. Svenska är ganska enkelt språk.
<marsupapu> Även enklare än engelska, anser jag.
<MaxJezy> tycker svenska och engelska är så pass lika att man säkert har en fördel där som svensk att lära sig engelska
<MaxJezy> jag kan svenska och engelska ungefär lika bra i tal
<MaxJezy> men bättre med engelska i skrift
<marsupapu> Men finlandsvenska är roligaste språk som jag vet. Det är liksom svenska uttalade fel. Att ha rotvälska som modersmål
<larsemil> jag läste en artikel om språkhistoria. att ursprungssvenskan var väldigt lik något som man pratade i någno finlandssvensk by...
<marsupapu> Finlandsvenska=Svenska uttalades som finska med några finska ord hit och dit och idiomer som var populära i sverige i några 50 år sen.
<marsupapu> Klart som korvspad!
<MaxJezy> marsupapu: äter ni tacos i joenssu på fredagarna?
<MaxJezy> -s+u
<marsupapu> Vi äter tacos men inte speciellt jus på fredagarna. Varför borde vi? :D
<MaxJezy> tacos är väldigt populärt i sverige just på fredagarna
<MaxJezy> finns det ett finskt ord för fredagsmys?
<marsupapu> Öl är väldigt populär i finland just på fredagana.
<MaxJezy> här med :)
<marsupapu> Aldrig hört. Är det någonting som att vara hem och göra nästan ingenting?
<marsupapu> från ord mysig?
<larsemil> ja precis
<marsupapu> Inte som jag vet, men jag är ju inte en människa som fredaksmysar :D
<marsupapu> *fredag
<MaxJezy> marsupapu: du får ta fredagsmys som trademark till finland
<MaxJezy> du kommer bli rik på det!
<marsupapu> Taco-fredag låter bättre.
<MaxJezy> taco-fredag ingår lite i svenska fredagsmyset
<MaxJezy> men även chips och läsk
<MaxJezy> och tv tittande
<MaxJezy> gud va sugen ja är på tacos nu, men inte fredag idag :(
<marsupapu> Det är helt förbjudet att äta tacos om det är inte fredag?
<MaxJezy> får alltid konstiga blickar av personalen i kassan när man handlar hamburgare eller tacos mitt i veckan.
<marsupapu> :D
<larsemil> bra ide! blir lätt tacos ikväll
<MaxJezy> det är inte förbjudet kanske, men det är lite som att vara otrogen sin gud.
<MaxJezy> om man är troende.
<NeverW8> Ohh, tacos.  Bra ide!
<MaxJezy> de andra fryser ut en som konstig.
<NeverW8> Dumma config x)
<marsupapu> tacos låter at vara seriös tema där.
<einand> iWorks verkar fungera rätt najs
<MaxJezy> Tacos är mycket seriöst här.
<NeverW8> Tog mig 2 minuter och har redan ringt 5 vänner och ska ha en taco event ikväll :P
<MaxJezy> NeverW8: fasiken vad skoj.
<NeverW8> Ja verkligen! :D Vart jättesugen på det
<MaxJezy> jag har bara en vän och han är bortrest
<MaxJezy> men tacos fungerar med familjen också
<MaxJezy> så de blir tacos här med ikväll
<NeverW8> Åt fajitas sist, kändes inte riktigt tacos-likt x)
<NeverW8> MaxJezy: Om du hälsar på din hemstad så kan du få tacos : >
<MaxJezy> näe, smakar salt korv om fajutitas kryddmix
<HeMan> vi ska skoja till det med Tacopaj i morgon
<MaxJezy> santa maria är från grunden ett varumärke som marknadsfördes av ICA
<MaxJezy> santa maria är väl också grundaren av tacos as we know it
<marsupapu> Okej, du har visat hur seriösä tacos är  :D
<NeverW8> Inte fotbolls spelaren anders svensson? :P
<NeverW8> #tacos-se
<MaxJezy> haha.
<MaxJezy> sverige måste vara det enda landet i världen som har tacosås på pizza
<marsupapu> I finland vi har koncept av fredagsflaska, det är kanske likadana för er fredagstaco :D
<MaxJezy> och kallar det mexikans pizza
<MaxJezy> vi tar till flaskan här med, men vin och andra lite mer "finare" drycker har tagit över mer.
<MaxJezy> traditionella svenska spriten är övergiven för utländsk import.
<MaxJezy> vad tycker ni, ska ungarna ha programmering i skolan som ett ämne?
<MaxJezy> jag röstade JA på lilla aktuellts hemsida
<MaxJezy> röstade även incognito så jag röstade flera gånger
<MaxJezy> valfusk for the greater good
<MaxJezy> http://www.svt.se/barnkanalen/lilla-aktuellt/
<MaxJezy> bara scrolla ner 3-4 steg och rösta!
<HeMan> ooh, shift+esc i Chrome, finfina saker!
<larsemil> HeMan: nej men se där! det var stiligt
<larsemil> HeMan: eller nej. det var visst något med kde. :)
<julius> halloj! Någon som har koll på ifall det finns något projekt ungefär som FreeNas, som gör att man kan hosta egen webserver, email server, ftp, owncloud tex osv lätt via ett grafiskt server management gränsnitt. Ungefär som arkOS är för Raspberry PI. Vet att jag kan använt någon sådant för superlänge sen men minns inte ens vad det här kallas ?
<Philip5> på vad för hårdvara? openwrt kanske??
<julius> Kul att se dig Philip5, vet inte ifall du kommer ihåg mig, hängde här mycket för ett par år sedan, kanske under nicket "raztafari" eller Julle ^^ Hårdvaran är en laptop som kör virtualbox med ubuntu server 12.04
<Philip5> julle minns jag någon men det andra nicket minns jag inte
<julius> ISPconfig kanske väl ungefär något sådant för några år sedan.
<julius> DÃ¥ var det nog julle :)
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> har annars faktist inget bra förslag
<julius> Tror det kanske är åt cPanel / zPanel hållet jag ska titta :)
<Philip5> gört
<MaxJezy> julius: jag mins rastafari
<MaxJezy> men bara nicknamet.
<julius> MaxJezy: jag har nog kört lite allt möjligt fram och tillbaka! Men nu jäklar är det dags att försöka vara lite aktiv igen känner jag
<Philip5> julius: tror jag har di på gtalk faktiskt också :O
<Philip5> dig
<Philip5> jabber dvs
<julius> Philip5: Ja, jag har dig där fortfarande ^^
<julius> Philip5: kör du fortfarande din repo?
<Philip5> julius: ppa på launchpad men inte lika aktiv på senare tid
<julius> Philip5: okey :)
<julius> Någon som har provat ubuntu touch stable än?
<Henric> julius: http://www.swedroid.se/forum/showpost.php?p=1412956&postcount=702
<MaxJezy> sådärja, då har man ätit tacos!
<Philip5> lyxigt
<MaxJezy> ja, det kostade 297 kr så det var lite utöver det vanliga
<Philip5> slog på stort
<MaxJezy> kostar att ligga på topp
<Philip5> MaxJezy: har du fått några filter på posten idag än då? blir väl dåliga betyg annars???
<MaxJezy> näe, de har inte ens kommit en avi
<MaxJezy> Philip5, fick du dina idag?
<Philip5> kanske, kanske inte
<Philip5> ;)
<Philip5> MaxJezy: tänk på stackarna som får sitta och packa filter i paket hela dagarna
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> hur mås det idag, herrn?
<swecarp> trött gick up kl 04,00
<Philip5> uj, borde nästan vara straffbart
<swecarp> japp kanske gör lika dant i morgon
<Philip5> kättare
<swecarp> det är så mycke atttenället för att jobba s att börja tidigare ist göra på jobbet har lättare
<swecarp> grrrrrrrr
<swecarp> lättare att jobba extra på morgonen istället för att jobba över på kvällen
<Philip5> om man bara kan gå upp när det är kolsvart ute
<Philip5> onaturligt beteende ;)
<swecarp> ok då går du i ide snart då det inte är ljust speciellt mycke på ett dygn
<Philip5> blir nästan så känns det ibland
<swecarp> ja
<Philip5> swecarp: vill du ha ett fotoprylstips?
<Philip5> Barre kanske också är intresserad
<andriijas> är där några  kända problem med svenska ubuntu mirrorn?
<Philip5> för mig funkar den
<Philip5> iaf apt update mot den
<MaxJezy> Philip5: stackarna ja.
<MaxJezy> typ obetalt jobb
<andol> andriijas: Vad ser du för tras?
<martenstrom_> Philip5:  vad för foto tips har du
<Philip5> martenstrom_: rea på hoya-filter. 30 kr/st :)
<martenstrom_> ok
<Philip5> martenstrom_: https://www.d3image.se/hoya-outlet-30krst-c-314-1.aspx
<andriijas> andol: får massa connection failed skit vid apt-get update och do-release-upgrade crashar, så vet itne om min installation rä i ett trasigt state nu :(
<andol> Kan inte se några sådana problem jag heller
<andriijas> oki
<andriijas> pythonscriptet crashar när jag kör do-release-upgrade
<andriijas> men de kommer ingen stack trace :/
<Peyam> ngn som har erfarenhet med Arch?
<Philip5> jo
<Peyam> Philip5: Jag har problem med installationen.
<Peyam> den säger "failed to override install security policy
<dodel> Hej! Hur stänger man av bluetooth?
<dodel> När jag kör "host-dbus blueman-applet" så får jag meddelandet "blueman-applet version 1.23 starting. There is an instance already running"
<dodel> Vad ska jag göra för att stänga ner? Vad sk jag stänga ner?
<Peyam> dodel: kill?
<Philip5> Peyam: inget jag haft erfarenhet av men det verkar höra samman med uefi.   kolla sista inlägget i den här tråden så kanske det är till hjälp. https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=169354
<Peyam> jag såg den men Arch är bara CP
<Peyam> tror jag strunta i den
<dodel> Ja, kill. Men vad ska jag döda?
<peyam> hej
<peyam> går det inte o installera 1a-lib32 i ubuntu 13.10?
<Krawlezt> Halloj :)
<peyam> tjena
<peyam> Krawlezt: jag försker visa tem1 på GPU i conkyn. men det visar båda temp1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/6297556/
<Krawlezt> Länge sedan jag var aktiv inom linux, ligger Ubuntu versionen på 13.10?
<Krawlezt> peyam: Tyvärr peyam, Linux ligger långt i bakhuvudet.
<Krawlezt> Lite tråkigt, hade riktigt roligt i min linux period.
<peyam> Krawlezt: aldrig sluta med linux
<Krawlezt> Tyvärr, spelar för mycket dåliga spel.
<MaxJezy> Krawlezt visst var det du som frågade om köpråd för ny dator förr?
<Krawlezt> MaxJezy: Kul att någon kommer ihåg mig :) Ja det var jag, för ungefär 1,5år sedan!
<MaxJezy> realubot som hjälpte dig massor har jag för mig
<Krawlezt> Det är sant, riktigt snäll person :)
<MaxJezy> jo, en pärla av guld.
<Krawlezt> Den funkar fortfarande, dock hade jag otur med hårddisken..
<peyam> MaxJezy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6297556/ hur får jag readeon-temp1'en i conky?
<Krawlezt> Hm, detta var svårare än jag trodde..
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-25
<marsupapu> morgon!
<blurkis> guten morgen,
<andriijas> https://gist.github.com/andriijas/7143853   <-- får detta när jag kör do-release-upgrade  i dont even. where to begin? :D
<sakjur> larsemil: appropå Qt (flög typ hela dagen igår) - Ubuntu kan köras både med och utan :)
<sakjur> andriijas: vad ger sudo apt-get update?
<sakjur> (installera pastebinit, sjukt trevligt program som skickar output till en pastebin automagiskt)
<sakjur> (om man pipear data till det)
<sakjur> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit typ
<andriijas> nice
<andriijas> sakjur: apt-get update får också timeout på connection till se.archive.ubuntu.com (130.239.18.138)
<MaxJezy> när jag kör ping på se.archive.ubuntu.com så får jag inte upp den ipadressen
<MaxJezy> 163 i slutet istället för 138
<MaxJezy> och den pingar ftp.acc.umu.se
<MaxJezy> skuuuumtish!
<MaxJezy> däremot om ja pingar 130.239.18.138 så får jag ping timeout
<MaxJezy> vad detta betyder vet jag inte
<andriijas> nae verkar ju som att den som har hand om dnsen behöver göra en insats.
<MaxJezy> andriijas: kanske testa ändra server?
<andriijas> LOL tänkte jag quick fixar genom att sätta en fixed ip på se.archive.ubuntu.com i /etc/hosts
<andriijas> visade sig att där redan låg ett entry på den jävla ipn ovan
 * andriijas facepalm
<andriijas> men ska dra in pastebinit sen, tack f;r tips!
<blurkis> jag har också haft problem med de svenska servrarna i ubuntus arkiv.  Inte nyligen, vadjag vet, men det är inte allt för längesedan..
<andriijas> var nog därför jag hade ett undantag i hosts...
<MaxJezy> någon som vet hur man gör banköverföring till utländsk bank
<MaxJezy> kan man göra det på internetbanken?
<MaxJezy> till swedbank i lithauen
<realubot> MaxJezy: En pärla av guld. Så var det sagt.
 * realubot antecknar i sin CV.
<realubot> MaxJezy: "I samband med ett av dataintrången har även penningstransaktioner och försök till penningtransaktioner från en bank, Nordea, ägt rum."
<realubot> MaxJezy: Jag slår vad om att Svarten vet hur man för över pengar från Nordea till en utländsk bank.
<janne_> någon här?
<Philip5> jo några
<janne_> jag är nu pådetta med ubuntu och har försökt att få igång ett spel som spelas online ...med det verkar inte fungera...behöver en del hjälp nu..kanske du kan hjälpa mejmed detta?
<janne_> ny*
<Philip5> vad är det för spel? kör du det genom wine eller direkt på linux?
<janne_> hspelaet heter war of immortals ..vet inte om du hört talas om det.
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> är det ett spel gjort för linux?
<janne_> har installerat wine och försökt att gå genom det men det verkar intestarta upp...
<janne_> fick ett tips on playon linux men det fungerar inte heller för mej
<janne_> ser ut ungefär som world of warcraft och ungefär samma still
<Philip5> har du kollat på wines sajt i deras appdb om det finns något tips på om det behöver något särskilt för att funka?
<janne_> hmm nej det har jag inte gjort ...men det ska jag göra bums
<janne_> tack för infon
<Philip5> wine är ju lite speciellt för olika windowsgrejer kan behöva olika saker installerade extra för windowsplattform för att funka
<Philip5> de förutsättningarna gäller program för program i wine
<janne_> ok ska genast läsa på den sidan
<Philip5> janne_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=24770
<Philip5> behöver installera wmp9 och directx
<Philip5> installerar du winetricks så är det lätt som en plätt som gör det åt dig
<janne_> hmm ok ska försöka ..återkommer
<janne_> gick inte så bra det nej :/
<Philip5> kör du med winetricks?
<janne_> jo installerade det
<janne_> men ska jag gå via winetricks för att kunna starta spelet?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> winetricks installerar bara grejs
<Philip5> vilken version av wine kör du?
<janne_> inte en anning
<Philip5> wine --version
<Philip5> i en terminal
<janne_> saäger 1.4
<janne_> säger*
<janne_> brb ut och röka
<Barre> sluta med det janne_, det är inte bra för hälsan eller ekonomin ;)
<Philip5> janne_: winedb säger ju att man bör jöra minst wine 1.5.16 med spelet
<janne_> finns det något commando för att installera det ?
<janne_> barre ..hehe jag har rökt i snart 30 år så blir kneppigt att sluta med skiten *S*...ful ovana är svår att dräpa *S*
<MaxJezy> janne_: jag har slutat röka efter 15 år
<MaxJezy> röker numera bara när jag är ordentligt upprörd
<janne_> ok det är bra =)..själv saknas det motivation
<MaxJezy> har haft samma paket liggandes nu i iaf en månad och det är iaf halva kvar
<janne_> finns det något commando för att uppdatera wine till bättre ?
<Philip5> janne_: det finns nyare versioner av wine för ubuntu i förråd på deras sajt
<janne_> ok
<Philip5> lägg till det som källa så får du uppdateringar av wine eftersom
<janne_> hur då ?
<janne_> tänka på arr "gubben" är en n00b *S*
<janne_> att*
<Philip5> janne_: http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<Philip5> om du nu kör någon av ubuntu-varianterna
<janne_> jodå jag provar xubuntu för tillfället *S*
<janne_> är det som i win att man ska starta on datorn efter varje uppdatering ?
<sakjur> janne_: nej
<janne_> ok
<janne_> hmm får det inte att fungera ändå ...ahhh vad tusan gör jag för fel :/
<Philip5> du måste sedan installera wine1.5, wine1.6 eller wine1.7 beroende på vilken serie av wine du vill köra istället för wine1.4 som du har inkört nu
<Philip5> den kommer sedan bara uppgradera med fixar inom samma version-serie
<janne_> nu har jag wine 1.6 men får det inte att fungera endå :/
<janne_> hmm så irriterande :/
<marsupapu> Jag har fått kanske en spel av sex att funka med wine. Och de alla var gamla spel.
<marsupapu> Två av sju! Great success!
<marsupapu> VirtualSkipper 5, seglingsimulerare (?)
<marsupapu> fungerar inte längre :(
<sakjur> marsupapu: De gångerna jag testade (2007, 2008) så gick det för det mesta
<Screedo> godkväll
<marsupapu> godkväll
<marsupapu> MÃ¥ste prova ship simulator 2008 imorgon.
<einand> då sitter man på sin ipad nu
<peyam> xubuntu 13.10 är den sämsta distron jag sett
<peyam> sämsta
<einand> ipad + ssh = snudd på optimak coding machine
<einand> 
<einand> wtf
<einand> är det ett apple a för er med?
<MaxJezy> nej
<MaxJezy> .
<MaxJezy> fast lite större punkt
<einand> ok
<MaxJezy> som en liten svart låda
<Philip5> pannkaksglugg
<Philip5> ops
<einand> bästa med ipad, är icircuit, det var killer appen för mitt köp
<Linda^> MaxJezy: !
<einand> "Dator" på 0.9Kg  https://www.dropbox.com/sc/g7noa9qpnjb7xek/8jM3OmUlYu
<marsupapu> einand: Det skulle vara helt bra för att göra anteckningar och förstås använda IRC. Men inte med Apple, tack !
<einand> marsupapu: vad är fel på det?
<marsupapu> Priset :D
<einand> marsupapu: tja, man får ju vad man betalar för
<einand> men premium androider kostar lika mycket
<marsupapu> Och jag tycker inte alls om iOS sju.
<realubot> Surfplattorna har för liten skärm. En skärm under 13" är för liten för datorarbete.
<realubot> Säger jag då.
<einand> marsupapu: själv gillar jag iOS7
<marsupapu> realubot: Du har det rätt, men sådana är så lätt att ta med.
<einand> upptäckt att iPad är grymt bra att skriva böcker på.
<einand> och dokumentation
<einand> för att inta tala om att koda på
<einand> sedan älskar jag att dom lirar 100% öppna standarder, så inga problem att skapa egna lösningar.
<einand> till skillnad från CP *host* android
<MaxJezy> jag hatar steve jobs och google så jag står hellre utan någon platta eller smartphone
<MaxJezy> men ja hatar steve jobs mer än google
<einand> jag ogillar google rejält nu för tiden.
<einand> och gillar förstås Apples politik med
<einand> men till skillnad från google, gör dom iaf grymt bra produkter
<marsupapu> Jag hatar Microsoft, Apple och Google, och så har jag sårigheterna att hitta en telefon :D
<marsupapu> svårigheterna förstås.
<einand> marsupapu: den där norska, seashell
<einand> eller seafish eller vad den heter
<marsupapu> sailfish?
<realubot> einand: Har du extern tgb till då eller?
<einand> realubot: japp
<MaxJezy> marsupapu, nokia ftw!
<einand> "Dator" på 0.9Kg  https://www.dropbox.com/sc/g7noa9qpnjb7xek/8jM3OmUlYu
<marsupapu> MaxJezy: Nokia kanske, men Windows Phone är alldeles skräp.
<realubot> einand: När byter du ut resten av dina grejer mot Apples då?
<einand> realubot: mesta är utbytt, iPhone, routern är deras express grej
<MaxJezy> marsupapu: jag har en gammal nokia med bra batteri
<MaxJezy> håller typ 10 dagar utan problem
<MaxJezy> kanske 20 med
<MaxJezy> it's gets the job dun.
<marsupapu> Jag har också 3110 som en restelefon.
<MaxJezy> jag håller på och avvänjer mig från internetberoendet
<MaxJezy> när jag är ren så ska jag aldrig mer gå online
<einand> MaxJezy: varför? mår du bättre av det?
<MaxJezy> ja, jag mår bättre nu än när jag satt online överallt
<einand> ok
<MaxJezy> har bara mirc och några shoppingsidor jag besöker numera i princip
<einand> jag är nog online nästan jämt
<MaxJezy> internet har fått mig att förakta i princip alla mina gamla vänner
<MaxJezy> facebook alltså
<einand> ok?
<MaxJezy> de har visat sidor där som de inte visar normalt IRL liksom
<einand> ok, tja, vi har förstås inte samma vänner. Men det fenoment har jag inte stött på
<MaxJezy> och det har även jag gjort givetvis
<MaxJezy> så jag äcklas givetvis av mig själv med så här i efterhand över vad jag gjort där
<einand> vad gjorde du då?
<MaxJezy> tryckte på gillaknappar för att få andra att må bättre fastän jag inte egentligen gillade på riktigt typ
<MaxJezy> massa sånt där ytligt
<MaxJezy> frenetiskt följde massa människors liv och kommenterade massa skit
<einand> ok
<einand> isf gör du nog rätt i att undvika sådana saker
<MaxJezy> japp
<MaxJezy> det är lätt att bli lite allt för beroende av facebook
<MaxJezy> har sett många gå den vägen
<einand> Hur mycket brukar ni handla mat,toapapper och städ för varje månad?
<MaxJezy> toapapper ca 8 rullar för ca 80 kr
<MaxJezy> mat ca 200 kr om dagen
<einand> MaxJezy: hur många personer?
<MaxJezy> städ ca 50 kr i månaden
<MaxJezy> då räknar jag in tvättmedel till kläderna
<MaxJezy> 3 personer
<einand> MaxJezy: är det som du själv lägger ut, eller är det den summan som hela familjen lägger ut?
<einand> känns väldigt mycket med 6000kr/mån på mat
<MaxJezy> det är min sambo som jobbar mest och drar in mest
<MaxJezy> mat är en passion och en hobby jag har
<MaxJezy> låter bättre än missbruk
<einand> nu är vi två pers, men total lägger vi 1500-2000kr/mån på mat, och då ingår kattmat och kattsand
<einand> samt 4x2 mål mat ute
<MaxJezy> äter ni frukost, lunch, middag, kvällis?
<einand> Japp
<einand> dock inte mellanmål, eller äter det men det bjuder jobbet på
<MaxJezy> jag är en sucker för dyra korvar och dyr bacon
<einand> Fast jag äter bara 100% hemmalagat, köper aldrig något halvfabrikat.
<MaxJezy> ett paket bacon kostar 45 spänn för mig
<MaxJezy> istället för 10 kr paketet
<einand> jag köper scans 9kr ;)
<MaxJezy> en falukorv kostar 80 kr
<MaxJezy> istället för kanske 20-25
<einand> falukorv köper jag aldrig, kan lika gärna köpa potatis då
<einand> slutat köpa all form av "kött produkter" under 85%
<MaxJezy> ja, den där billiga smörjiga feta äckliga brödlimpan till falukorv kan dra åt skogen
<MaxJezy> jag köper nästan allt ekologiskt också
<einand> det gör jag med, när det finns.
<einand> som mejeriprodukter skiljer det sig oftast bara någon krona, så typ 20-30kr/mån extra
<einand> ok, nu finns det säkert folk som är så fattiga, men står man och velar mellan 12.90 och 13.90 för mjölken så bör man söka hjälp.
<einand> WTF, handlar denna artikeln om? http://www.aftonbladet.se/sparasmart/forsakringar/article17723407.ab#xtor=AD-500-[spara]-[]-[Textlank]-[aftonbladet]-[]-[]
<einand> är det reklam?
<einand> nä, skall lägga mig, ses
<MaxJezy> ah, de gör vi
<MaxJezy> nattinattis!
<realubot> Ja, bojkotta Internet är inte fel.
<realubot> Och Facebook.
<realubot> Tur att jag aldrig har nappat på den trenden.
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-26
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol> morgens
<Screedo> allt väl med andol?
 * Screedo sitter och kollar in hårddiskar, men det blir så dyrt när man ska ha 5-6 st. Skulle kunna tro Screedo är en smålänning.
<andol> Screedo: Billigare att skriva till /dev/null och läsa från /dev/urandom!
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> frågan är om det är billigare att köpa hårddiskar på ebay eller amazon.
<HeMan> andol: hur mycket breakage blev det med trusty?
<andol> HeMan: Har inte märkt något tras ännu.
<HeMan> andol: är det 3.12-kärnan?
<andol> Å andra sidan så är väl Trusty fortfarande rätt likt Saucy, med en bunt uppdaterade paket.
<andol> Nix, ligger fortfarande på 3.11
<HeMan> ok
<HeMan> jag väntar tills någon nyare kärna då
<maxjezy> någon som vet om incognito läget sparar cookies eller annat efter avslutat session?
<m3kk> oh
<Philip5> åh
<m3kk> Kör alla här bara ubuntu eller gäller denna kanalen för tex mint/xubuntu osv också?
<einand> m3kk: en del kör inte ens linux i huvudtaget. Men huvudtemat är ubuntu
<m3kk> ok !
<andol> m3kk: Sen är ju åtminstone xubuntu en form utav ubuntu, men med lite (ok, många) andra paket/program installerade som default.
<m3kk> javisst
<realubot> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/lightbeam/
<realubot> https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2013/10/25/lightbeam-for-firefox-privacy-education-for-users-open-data-for-publishers/
<christoffer> coolt realubot  ...installerat :)
<christoffer> undrar hur mycket lightbeam loggar :)
<realubot> christoffer: Du menar hur mycket du delar med dig av?
#ubuntu-se 2013-10-27
<Screedo> God morgon
<andol> morgens
<Linda^> morrn
<andol> Skönt att se att man inte är den ende som saknar vett att sova länge :)
<Linda^> jag har inte ens lagt mig
<Linda^> försökte sova när jag kom hem, men gav upp efter en timme
<andol> Jobbar natt alt. väl tilltagen lördagkväll?
<Linda^> alternativ nummer två stämmer  väl bäst in då.
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> sitter och funderar på om jag ska uppgradera mina ESXi hostar från 5.1 til 5.5
<Screedo> Eller om man ska vänta några månader till så man har släppt uppdateringar :P
<andol> https://www.vmware.com/products/esxi-and-esx/overview säger "It Is Time to Upgrade to vSphere 5.5!" :P
<Screedo> hehe
<Spookan> Här var det lika livat som vanligt.. ;)
<janne_> någon vaken ..behöver hjälp ..är en nybörjare på ubuntu
<andol> !fraga | janne_
<ubot2> janne_: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<janne_> ok
<janne_> försöker få ett onlinespel att fungera i wine men det fungerar inte ..vad göra?
<janne_> spelet heter war of the immortals
<andol> janne_: Har http://appdb.winehq.org/ något hjälpsamt att komma med?
<janne_> har varit på den sidan och installerad wine 1.6 som det säger att spelet behöver ..men det startar inte endå ..så något fel gör jag ju
<janne_> och var tusan hittar jag wine 32 bit prefix?
<Swegirl> Kan någon hjälpa mig med denna fråga?
<Swegirl> Om du vill föra över en datamängd på 39 MiB, över en länk med överföringshastigheten 250 kbit/s. Ungefär hur lång tid tar det?
<marsupapu> 1mb/4s
<marsupapu> 2,6 min, vad är 2min 36s
<andol> Swegirl: Den frågan går inte att besvara utifrån enbart de uppgifterna.
<andol> Swegirl: För datan över som en fil/dataström eller flera separata filer/dataström? UDP eller TCP? Latency på länken? Möjlighet att köra parallella tcp-koppel?
<lord4163> Swegirl: Sluta bete dig som en idiot.
<andol> Swegirl: Bara för att en länk har en överföringshastighet/kapacitet på 250kbit/s så betyder det inte i praktiken att hela din dataöverföring sker i den hastigheten.
<andol> Swegirl: Ta https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slow-start som exempel.
<Swegirl> föra över en datamängd på 300 kiB, över en länk med överföringshastigheten 2400 bps
<Swegirl> jag fick svaret 1024 s är det rätt?
<bamsefar> Swegirl: wolframalpha: <datamängd> at <hastighet>
<andol> bamsefar: Fast som jag sa tidigare, bara för att en länk har en viss överföringshastighet betyder det ju (beroende på) inte nödvändigtvis att en faktisk överföring håller den hastigheten, eller i alla fall inte hela tiden.
<bamsefar> andol: Absolut. Men det får man ju anta eftersom att det inte finns data som stödjer att det inte skulle vara så.
<andol> bamsefar: Ähh, tycker det är en trasigt formulerad fråga. Hade man velat göra ett sådan antagande hade det ju varit bättre att refera till medelhastigheten på överföringen än till hastigheten/kapaciteten på länken.
<Swegirl> Vad blir resultatet av följande logiska bitvisa binäroperation? 10110110 OR 00110111
<Swegirl> Om du vill föra över en datamängd på 39 MiB, över en länk med överföringshastigheten 250 kbit/s. Ungefär hur lång tid tar det?
<Swegirl> jag fått alla rätt på de andra frågorna, men den här blev fel
<Swegirl> vill bara veta hur jag räknar ut det
<Swegirl> hallå
<Swegirl> någon som kan hjälpa???
<huttan> Swegirl: e detta hemlaxan eller ??
<huttan> :p
<Swegirl> en quizz
<Swegirl> jag förstår inte hur jag räknar ut det
<Swegirl> blir bara feeel!!!!
<huttan> ho
<huttan> oj fel
<Swegirl> Fick till det till slut hehe, behövde inte slänga datorn genom fönstret trots allt :)
<huttan> Swegirl: grats :)
<Swegirl> Tack
<realubot> " Andelen svenskar med smarta telefoner växer snabbt. Enligt Kolmårdens behandlingshem hör allt fler som blivit beroende av mobilsurfande på sajter som Hemnet och Blocket av sig. Experter varnar nu för att mobilberoende är en ny folksjukdom."
<realubot> Jag misstänker att ni ligger i riskzonen. Om ni gör det - tveka inte att höra av er till: AI - Anonyma Internetanvändare.
<HeMan> realubot: har du ingen länk till AI?
<andol> HeMan: Det skulle ju riskera att göra dem mindre anonyma!
<Philip5> måste nätmissbrukarna anmäla sig via internet?
<MarkusDBX> En lite git fråga. Jag har en mängd webbprojekt i en katalog, alla har sin egen lilla ".git-katalog", nu funderar jag på commita att hela huvudkatalogen till ett git-repo för att synca mellan mina maskiner. Finns det några nackdelar med att "nesta" git repos?
<sakjur> MarkusDBX: Du tappar hela historien
<sakjur> MarkusDBX: Sett http://git-scm.com/book/en/Git-Tools-Submodules ?
<MarkusDBX> sakjur: läser på nu, tack
<andol> sakjur: På tal om git, är versionshantering något dina kursare har koll på? Åtminstone för några år sedan var det alldeles för vanligt att studenter på datavetenskapliga utbildlningar har tokdålig koll på versionshantering.
<Philip5> andol: på högskolorna verkar de tycka att sånt är bara praktiska saker som man får lära sig ändå
<andol> Philip5: Jorå, även om det ju då inte skadar om att trycka på att det är viktigt, ungefär på samma vis som studenter förväntas kunna stava ordentligt, även ifall det inte nödvändigtvis lärs ut på högskolan.
<andol> Philip5: Fast sakjur verkar ju ha lite koll i alla fall, och det är ju bra :-)
<Philip5> andol: tror sånt läggs på den enskile studenten så då är väl bara sakjur mer kunskapstörstig än andra
<realubot> HeMan: Exakt. AI är en så anonym organisation att den inte ens finns. Mer anonym än så kan man inte aldrig bli.
<realubot> Philip5: Tvärtom. Det går inte att anmäla sig till AI via Internet. Endast anmälan via röksignaler accepteras.
<realubot> Och nu förstår jag att många i kanalen undrar vad som händer om röksignalerna genereras av t.ex. rökning av droger?
<realubot> Då blir det så klart komplicerat. Om anmälan till behandling av internetmissbruk är ett resultat av ett annat missbruk. Men det är detta som kallas att problematisera saker. Det är något man gör på universitet för att det enkla inte ska vara för enkelt.
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> haha :)
<Screedo> realubot: tack för skratt stunden :)
<realubot> Man ska göra allting så enkelt som möjligt men inte enklare som Einstein lär har sagt. Inte för att jag förstår vad han menar med det men så är det sagt i.a.f, sägs det.
<realubot> Screedo: You're welcome.
<Screedo> :)
<realubot> Nu över till något viktigare. Har ni tänkt på att Gorbys piroger är i grunden felkonstruerade. De är tänkta som snabbmat men det är nästan omöjligt att värma dem i micron så att det blir lagom varma att ätas på studs. Antingen blir de för varman eller också för kalla. Det verkar vara någon sorts naturlag som hindrar pirogerna från att bli alldeles lagom varma efter x minuter i micron.
<realubot> Och detta är ontopic eftersom jag efterlyser ett Open Source-program som beräknar tiden som pirogerna ska köras i micron för maximal ätbarhet.
<realubot> MaxJezy: Du som är kanalens stjärnkock. Vad säger du?
<realubot> MaxJezy: Min matlagningspolicy som står på spel. Om jag ska kunna fortsätta äta piroger till middag så måste de kunna tillagas korrekt. I värsta fall tvingas jag byta ut maträtten mot en annan och då riskerar min policy om max. 5 minuter i köket/dygn att spricka.
<Screedo> realubot: tycker du ska maila Gordon eller jamie. :)
<Screedo> bättre rådgivning kan du inte få :P
<realubot> Screedo: Jag litar mer på MaxJezy matomdöme än Jamie och Gordon. Det maträtt som MaxJezy inte kan tillaga är inte värd att ätas.
<realubot> Nu blir det kaffe tjejer!
<realubot> Killarna får inget.
<realubot> Så inaktiva som ni är i kanalen så blir det inget kaffe för er.
 * realubot blåser einand i örat med en trombon så att han vaknar.
<realubot> einand: Jag hoppas att du inte tappade iPaddan i golvet av chocken?
<dodel> Abouu
<dodel> Hur fixar man Ubuntu på telefonen?
<realubot> dodel: dodelido
<realubot> dodel: Gör man det?
<realubot> Fixar Ubuntu på smartfånen?
<realubot> dodel: Du måste flasha telefonen först.
<realubot> dodel: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/install
<realubot> dodel: Gör inget dumt nu.
<dodel> realubot, sa du verkligen...gör inget dumt nu? Hallå...seriöst....det är ju dodel :)
<dodel> Jahap! Det är ju bara för nexus skiten
<dodel> Trodde det var för alla telefoner
<realubot> dodel: Ubuntu Phone är fortfarande ett barn.
<realubot> dodel: Din telefon kommer aldrig förlåta dig om du flashar den och installerar Ubuntu for Smartfåns.
<dodel> realubot, Okej. Men såg att det bara för för nexus.
<dodel> Jag har ju en kina telefon. Typ en som kostar 8000 tusen kr här, men 1000 kr på nätet och är dessutom lika bra också.
<realubot> dodel: Och bäst av allt. Du blir avlyssnad av både NSA och den kinesiska säkerhetstjänsten.
<dodel> realubot, Jag har inget att gömma iallafall. Men det där om avslyssning är ganska gammalt. Har blivit avlyssnad sedan när jag skaffade mitt första kontantkort.
<dodel> Det är bara folk som är omedvetna om att Telia existerar.
<dodel> ...och dessutom läser Aftonbladet :)
<realubot> dodel: Det är klart man avslyssnar folk. Att Merkel är avlyssnad säger bara att den am. säkerhetstjänsten är skickligare på att avlyssna än den tyska är på att motverka avlyssningen.
<realubot> dodel: Det är ändå anmärkningsvärt att Snowden slänger fram bevis istället för att folk bara går runt och tror saker.
<dodel> realubot, Jag fattar inte hur USA kan avlyssa. Har dem tagit en liten fällkniv, skärt upp en kabel, tagit en lödpenna och löda fast kablar osv.
<dodel> ?
<dodel> Eller har dem frågat om lov ?
<dodel> Jag minns Obama och hans tal "Change - Yes we can"
<dodel> Change kanske var avlyssning, kriget i syrien osv?
<dodel> Jag tror att alla länder som har blivit avlyssnade är EU-medlemsländer.
<dodel> Hur är ubuntu 13.10 då?
<dodel> Jag kommer köra med 12.04 tills den slutar uppdateras. Sen då ska jag pensionera datorn.
<realubot> dodel: De har ju bakdörrar in i Google/Microsofts/Facebooks m.fl. databaser.
<realubot> dodel: Dessutom har de smugit in certifikat som innehåller svagheter som gör att krypteringen inte är så stark som den påstås vara.
<dodel> realubot, Jaha, just ja! :) Men då får vi skylla oss själva om vi använder USA's tjänster. Typ som alla Amerikanare skulle bli kund hos Telia.
<realubot> dodel: Ja. Det bidrar ju så klart i stor utsträckning till risken att bli avlyssnad.
<realubot> dodel: Alla använder Google.
<dodel> Jag har alltid vetat att länder avlyssnar varandra, typ kalla kriget. Men jag förstår inte varför folk har vaknat upp nu.
<realubot> dodel: Det blir ju mer uppenbart när det avslöjas. Och omfattningen kanske kom som en överraskning också.
<dodel> Sånt där borde ju vara allmän kunskap
<realubot> dodel: Ja. Det är som Carl Bildt sa. Jag är inte naiv.
<dodel> Joo, men jag visste redan om att USA spionerar. Innan någon annan viste om det.
<realubot> Det är klart att de avlyssnar där det går att avlyssna.
<dodel> Typ som när Telia avlyssnar Ukrina.
<dodel> Varför just Ukrina? Det har med att Teila har ett dotterbolag där.
<dodel> Som är jätte stora och alla ukrinare använder det.
<realubot> dodel: Ja. Om jag inte minns fel så valde Pinochet svensk teknik just för att den lämpade sig bättre för massavlyssning.
<dodel> Det kan stämma. Jag har väll för mig att Pinochet var poppis i chile?
<dodel> Jag vet om att det var en diktatur. Men Chile idag är typ ett getto.
<realubot> dodel: Han var säkert poppis bland vissa. Hatad av andra.
<realubot> Som Franco.
<dodel> realubot, Jo, men jag har märkt detta väldigt mycket. Jag brukar vara en person som klassas som fördomsfull av vissa, men det kanske för att jag gör något bra. Hur som helst. Många länder som har haft diktatur och släpper diktaturen över en natt och på morgonen blir det en demokrati. Dessa länder brukar oftast vara getto-länder där odiciplinerat folk bara skräpar ner. Ta t.ex ryssland som exempel. Visst finns det många fi
<dodel> na ställen i ryssland, men majoriteten är ganska smutsig och det är mycket kriminalitet i ryssland.
<dodel> DÃ¥ menar jag inte kriminalitet som COPS eller Law & Order eller liknande. DÃ¥ snackar jag verkligen ryssk alkoliserad maffia :)
<dodel> Ta t.ex också arabiska våren som det kallar sig.
<dodel> När dom hade diktatur så var det rätt så lungt. Man hörde inte så mycket från det. Jag minns bland annat där Sadam Hussein styrde. Då var det ganska lungt folk. Nu när Sadam inte styr så verkar det vara hur mycket uppror som helst.
<dodel> När Mao Zedong styrde Kina så fanns det inga gatuspottande kineser.
<realubot> dodel: Det var nog därför som am. inte möttes av jublande folkmassor när de "befriade" Irak.
<realubot> dodel: Folk var inte odelat positiva till att Scuddam försvann.
<dodel> realubot, Vad menar du?
<realubot> dodel: När am. trupper intog Bagdad så möttes de inte av jublande folkmassor på gatorna som när de befriade Frankrike under WWII.
<realubot> dodel: Folk var långt ifrån glada över "befrielsen".
<dodel> realubot, Så det var dåligt att USA drog sig ifrån Irak?
<realubot> dodel: De levde i en diktatur men det var ett stabilt samhälle. Irakierna förstod att med befrielsen följer etniska/religiösa motsättningar.
<dodel> realubot, Du menar t.ex Egypten?
<dodel> Dom fick demokrati men det var fel parti som fick makten?
<dodel> SÃ¥ folket blev galna?
<realubot> dodel: Nej. Jag säger inte att det var dåligt. Det var nog bara en tidsfråga. Men den am. befrielsen av Irak ses nog inte som en befrielse av alla irakier.
<realubot> För då hade de nog gett am. ett varmare mottagande.
<realubot> dodel: De fick en demokrati med kaos istället för en diktatur där folk gick säkra på gatorna, typ.
<realubot> dodel: På Scuddams tid smällde inga bomber i centrala Bagdad på lördagarna.
<realubot> Det gör det nu.
<realubot> Och irakierna fattade nog att det fanns en risk för detta. Därför var de inte så glada över att bli av med Scuddam. De anade nog att de gick ur askan in i elden.
<dodel> Scuddams?
<realubot> Saddams smeknamn.
<dodel> Jaha. Har aldrig hört :)
<dodel> Jaa men du och jag verkar förstå varandra :)
<realubot> dodel: Efter scud misil.
<dodel> En annan sak som jag tror också. Kanske kan tolkas som lite fördomsfull men...jag tror att visst folk behöver en diktatur.
<realubot> Har du aldrig hört talas om Scuddams scudmissiler?
<dodel> Det är bara för säkerhetens skull.
<dodel> realubot, Nope
<realubot> dodel: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scud
<huttan_> dodel: visst folk, tillhör du en av dom ?
<realubot> dodel: Under Kuwait-kriget så sköt Irak scudmissiler mot Israel som hämnd för att USA och FN befriade Kuwait.
<dodel> huttan_ Jag är lugn och snäll och håller inte på med maffiametoder. :)
<dodel> realubot, Då har man lärt sig något nytt. Sånt lär man sig inte i skolan idag.
<dodel> realubot, Tänk att alla arabländer ska hela tiden attacker Israel.
<realubot> dodel: Jag tror inte att vissa folk behöver diktatur men däremot så tror jag att diktaturen ligger i tiden på så sätt att samhällen ibland befinner sig i faser där demokratier fungerar.
<realubot> *där demokratier inte fungerar
<huttan_> realubot: så du anser att demokratier t.ex. nordiska länder och usa fungerar?
<dodel> huttan_ Mer än övriga länder t.ex öst.
<huttan_> ok
<dodel> Det är ju inte många som vet om att Kina idag krigar om små öar i öst vid Kinas kust.
<huttan_> Det är inte många som vet att irakkriget inte hade någonting att göra med frihet eller demokrati för den irakiska befolkningen ..
<dodel> Nu blev det tråkigt. Nu pratar vi om Israel istället =)
<realubot> huttan_: De fungerar relativt sett. Hur menar du att de inte fungerar?
<dodel> Hur länge tror ni det tar innan jews utrotar palestina? :)
<realubot> huttan_: Det är klart att alla vet att Irak-kriget handlade om oljan. Folk är inte dumma i huvudet.
<dodel> realubot, Vad tror du krigen handlar om idag?
<huttan_> realubot: jadu, den mest fundamentala saken skulle väl vara att alla dessa "fungerande" länder har antagit ett pyramidspel som ekonomi. Som skapar oändliga skulder
<realubot> dodel: Pengar och makt. Och lite ideologi.
<dodel> realubot, Jag tror mycket med ras = )
<realubot> huttan_: Skulder är inte alltid fel. Dessa skuldländer står sig bra i välfärdskonkurrensen med många andra länder med andra system.
<huttan_> realubot: va?
<realubot> dodel: Jag tror det ytterst handlar om herraväldet för naturresurser.
<huttan_> realubot: vilka andra system? Vad använder vi för system?
<dodel> realubot, Joo det tror jag också. Men jag tror mycket har med judendomen också att göra :)
<dodel> realubot, Typ Israel-palestina konflikten exempelvis.
<realubot> huttan_: Jag menar att de nordiska länderna och USA har hög välfärd trots allt. Det går inte att komma ifrån. Oavsett hur skuldtyngda vi är.
<dodel> realubot, Wowow! Hög välfärd...Sverige? Nu skämtar du?
<realubot> dodel: Problemet är att den typen av förklaringsmodeller oftast utmynnar i ett konspirationsteoretiskt tjafs och inte i några konkreta bevis.
<realubot> dodel: Sverige har relativt sett hög välfärd ja.
<dodel> realubot, Jo det stämmer väll också. Jag tror det ligger en liten smula sanning i dessa teorier också.
<dodel> realubot, Hög välfärd...ne, jag får ju torka arslet själv ju
<realubot> I Sverige får du sjukvård, univ. utbildning m.m. oavsett om du har pengar eller inte.
<realubot> Det är inte självklart i alla länder.
<dodel> realubot, Jaa visst, men man får ju det man betalar för. USA får man också gratis sjukvård och skola..men man får ju...det man betalar för :)
<dodel> Om du förstår vad jag menar.
<realubot> dodel: I USA får man väl inte icke akut sjukvård om man inte har försäkringar?
<dodel> realubot, Akut sjukvård gäller alla oavsett pengar. Det finns något som heter Medicare.
<dodel> Det är USA's statliga sjukvård.
<dodel> Tror att alla länder har fri aktut sjukvård. Inget land vill väll se folk förblöda på gatan.
<dodel> Kanske några.
<realubot> dodel: Ja. Det är ju det jag säger. Man får inte icke akut sjukvård, d.v.s. sjukvård om inte är akut får man bekosta själv om man inte har försäkringar?
<dodel> = )
<realubot> Jag tycker att en grundbult i väldfärdssystemet är att vi ska ha en allmänt tillgänglig sjuvård av världsklass som är helt skattefinansierad.
<realubot> Samma sak med skolorna.
<dodel> realubot, Medicare ingår det också. Men allt grundar på vilken inkomst du har. Ungefär som att hyra en advokat i Sverige. Har man inte råd, så betalar staten. Har man råd så får man betala själv.
<dodel> Nu har vi inte sjukvård av världsklass.
<dodel> Och inte där heller.
<realubot> Nja, i många fall har vi nog en sjukvård av världsklass.
<dodel> realubot, Världsklass för mig så tänker jag på Japan och Schweich.
<dodel> Sverige är rätt så billigt och du får köa i led som en brödkö i gamla Sovjet = )
<dodel> En i min ålder dog för någon månad sedan i cancer. Han levde inte många år kan jag säga.  Gick ut gymnasiet för 2 år sedan typ. Anledningen varför han dog är för att han fick en snål behandling mot cancer.
<dodel> Hjärntumör som spred sig till ryggraden.
<dodel> brb dush!
<realubot> dodel: Kolla sida 9 här: http://www.socialstyrelsen.se/publikationer2009/2009-126-72/Documents/Utveckling%20Cancerv%C3%A5rd.pdf
<realubot> dodel: Sverige näst bäst när det gäller "cancersjukvård".
<realubot> dodel: Jo, det finns skräckexempel som fallet med killen från din skola.
<dodel> Fortfarande. Sverige är inte Japan/Schweich
<dodel> När Sverige är Japan/Schweich...då kan jag börja nicka med huvudet :)
<dodel> Sen har jag också en tendens att inte lyssna på vad statliga verksamheter säger om Sverige.
<dodel> Jag läser hellre BBC/CNN istället för Aftonbladet/Expressen
<realubot> dodel: Det gör du nog rätt i.
<realubot> Även om väl BBC/CNN är lite av Englands/USAS svar på Aftonbladet/Expressen.
<dodel> Jag köper hellre en gammal amerikansk bil istället för en gammal Mercedes. Jag brukar inte se folk som håller i konspierationsteoriker som fiender eller liknande för att andra säger att man inte ska lyssna på dom.
<dodel> realubot, Joo, varje media har sin ideologi. Det är ju tanken med den. Men jag läser inte media alls.
<realubot> dodel: Jag menar att man inte ska lyssna så mycket på konspirationsteoretiker av vetenskapliga skäl.
<dodel> Avanza Placera.nu läser jag. Men det är bara för jag har aktier i Semafo
<realubot> dodel: De är helt enkelt ute och cyklar många gånger.
<dodel> realubot, Men ta t.ex Israel-Palestina konflikten. Jag tycker det är ganska intressant hur många som är inte ens medveta om just den konflikten.
<realubot> dodel: Den konflikten om någon är väl på tapeten väldigt ofta. Har någon missat den?
<dodel> realubot, Typ alla i min ålder.
<realubot> Jag vet ingen konflikt som är så i ropet som Israel-Palestina.
<dodel> realubot, När tror du palestina är borta? Jag gissar på ca 10 år.
<realubot> dodel: Jag tror att Palestina kommer finnas kvar till det blir krig mellan t.ex. Iran och Israel.
<realubot> dodel: Varför tror du Palestina är borta om 10 år?
<dodel> På vilket sät skulle Israel och Iran kriga?
<dodel> realubot, För om man kollar hastigheten som Palestina försvinner för varje år så minskar det ganska snabbt.
<dodel> realubot, Har du också tänkt på varför det sägs att Judarna är mäktiga och muslimen är svag?
<dodel> Jag har en liten teori om varför juden är mäktig.
<realubot> dodel: Hur då försvinner? Går det upp i rök?
<dodel> realubot, marken blir till israel.
<realubot> dodel: Varför det sägs? Det beror väl på att någon vill judarna något ont? Det är väl den mest tovärdiga förklaringen.
<realubot> *trovärdiga
<dodel> En kompis till mig som kommer från Libanon säger att det finns typ inget av gazaremsan kvar nu idag.
<dodel> realubot, Nej nej. Jag tror att det har mycket med religionen att göra. Jag ska dra en historia.
<realubot> dodel: Iran och Israel är ju inte direkt kompisar. Iran håller t.ex. på med vissa experiement som bl.a. Israel inte tycker är så kul.
<realubot> dodel: Har gränserna förändrats de senate åren?
<dodel> Du tar jag detta bara lite enkelt. Juden dödade Jesus. Juden blev då en hackkyckling. Juden fick inte äga mark och kunde bara försörga sig på handel. Då lärde sig juden ekonomi före alla andra och blev duktiga på det. Inom judendomen så finns det inget helvete och ingen himmel så då lever man bara en gång, jämfört med alla andra reliogner där man återuppstår eller lever vidare. Därför läggs det ner mycket tid på at
<dodel> t man ska bli framgångsrik som jude. Kollar man t.ex amerikanska ekonomi debatter på internet och sen tar man en valfri debattör och söker upp den personen på google + skriver in "jewish" och då prickar man oftast rätt. Inget ont jag säger, men det är ungefär så jag tror det har gått till för att juden har blivit mäktig :)
<dodel> Även Karl Marx och Hitler förkastade judendomen och judarna på samma åsikter.
<realubot> Om judarna är mer framgångsrika än andra "folk" så beror det sannolikt på att de är skickaligare än andra på många sätt. Det är väl den mest logiska förklaringen?
<dodel> ...och en annan sak som jag är nyfiken på. Varför heter det anti-semitism egenligen?
<dodel> realubot, Jaa, men många verkar inte förstå det. Jag tror att det har med livets syn + att juden inte fick äga mark.
<dodel> Det lärde vi oss på högstadiet :)
<dodel> Om juden alltså
<realubot> dodel: Är du säker på att den genomsnittlige "juden" är så framgångsrik då? Det är mycket möjligt att du enbart lägger märke till de som är det.
<dodel> realubot, Nej, den genomsnittliga juden är säkert inte ens troende.
<realubot> Då så. Då handlar det ju inte om judar utan om andra grupper av människor.
<dodel> Men så fort det rör sig om högt uppsatta, ekonomidebatter osv. Då är juden med :)
<dodel> Men har du sett filmen "Firman"?
<dodel> Det är med Tom Cruse.
<realubot> Det är ju som att säga att svensken är rik för att de 15 familjerna är det.
<dodel> Tom är en helt ny advokat och får det bästa advokatjobbet i stan. Alla högt uppsatta i den filmen har judisk bakgrund. Kanske inte på riktigt, men just på filmen.
<dodel> Nee, svensken är fattig
<dodel> TYp jag
<dodel> Alla i filmen är inte det. Men väldigt många inom aktie-styrelsen är typ det.
<realubot> dodel: Jag föreslår att du gör en "judeanalys" på dessa familjer: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/nyheter/sverige/sveriges-15-maktigaste-familjer_8302982.svd
<dodel> Sen har typ många tysk-judiska namn typ "Hertzel Korwcih"
<realubot> dodel: Jo, men Firman är ju en berättelse. Den säger väl mer om författarens framställning av judar än om verkligheten.
<dodel> realubot, Jag vet om att det är teorier. Men alla sina teorier har sina bakgrunder :) Det är alltid att studiera bakgrunder istället för att just lägga locket på för alla andra säger att man ska göra det.
<realubot> dodel: Jo, men du måste ju skilja på hypoteser och teorier.
<realubot> dodel: Tro saker kan vem som helst göra. Att veta och påvisa något är en annan femma.
<dodel> realubot, Men det måste finnas en liten smula sanning bakom judeteorier :)
<realubot> dodel: Det måste det inte alls.
<realubot> dodel: Ibland förekommer rök utan eld.
<dodel> realubot, Hur förklarar du Israel-Palestina konflikten då?
<realubot> dodel: Det får undersöka hur stor andel judarna utgör av USAs befolkning. Är judar överrepresenterade i styrelser o.s.v.? Om de nu är det. Vilka förklaringar är mest sannolika/logiska till förhållandet?
<realubot> dodel: Jag förklarar nog inte den ö.h.t. Men om jag sa försöka mig på en amatörförklaring så säger jag att konflikten beror på att USA/England efter WWII såg en chans att skaffa en utpost i arabvärlden.
<realubot> De använde då judarnas anspråk på regionen som skäl för att skapa en västorienterad stat i mellanöstern.
<dodel> Har för mig det var ca 15 miljoner judar i USA. Men varför vill så många politiker ha kippa på skallen och åka ner till Israel?
<dodel> Det får mig också fundera.
<realubot> Självklart bodde det folk i området. Dessa fick då maka på sig. Och de ville/vill de inte.
<realubot> Därför existerar det en konflikt.
<realubot> dodel: Det kanske de vill av den anledningen till konflikten som jag skriver? Att Israel är västvärldens utpost i arabvärlden.
<realubot> dodel: Israel/USA/Europa är på samma sida i kampen om naturresurserna, typ.
<realubot> En win-win-situation. Då får man ge och ta. Med kipa på huvudet.
<dodel> Kallott kallas det också
<realubot> Okej.
<dodel> Fick veta det av en person på flashback! Det är mer som ett skämt.
<realubot> Jaha.
<dodel> Ben Bernanke är han jag menar. Man ser direkt att han är jude :)
<dodel> Jag vet inte hur, men jag har säkert ett 6:e sinne
<realubot> Flashback! Så det är där du hämtar din kunskap.
<realubot> Det förklarar dina teorier.
<realubot> :)
<dodel> realubot, Nej nej. Det gör jag inte
<dodel> realubot, Visst finns det tokar där också, men det är ett seriöst forum.
<realubot> 6:e sinne? Du kanske ska bli spåkärring?
<realubot> Om du har sådana förmågor.
<MarkusDBX> ##politics
<realubot> Pluggar inte du IT?
<dodel> realubot, Nope. Pluggar maskinteknik
<realubot> dodel: Onödigt. Skaffa en tarotkortlek och en kristallkula och starta Spådom AB.
<dodel> realubot, Men är det en person som är skallig, lång näsa. Har ett efternamn som antingen slutar på "burg" eller "stein" och har bruna ögon så klickar det 6:e sinne in. :)
<realubot> Men vi får sluta snacka politik nu. Det är lite way off topic för den här kanalen.
<dodel> realubot, Jag ska nog gå och lägga mig. Skola imorgon :)
<realubot> dodel: Skit i skolan. Använd ditt sjätte sinne. Det är värt med än all världens kunskap. ;)
<MarkusDBX> just ##politics brukar ranta konflikten i mellanöstern ni nämnde typ konstant =)
<realubot> MarkusDBX: ranta?
<realubot> rata?
<realubot> Det förstår jag. Det är en omöjlig diskussion.
<MarkusDBX> rant
<realubot> Vad är det?
<realubot> Aldrig hört det ordet. Är det något ord som ungdomarna slänger sig med?
<MarkusDBX> ett engelskt ord, som jag slarvigt försvenskade.
<dodel> realubot, Kolla likheten med Robert Spencer och Ben Bernanke.
<dodel> :O
<MarkusDBX> rant "To speak or write in an angry or violent manner; rave."
<dodel> Robert Spencer, Ben Bernanke, Jerzy Sarnecki, Woddy Allen, Steven Spielberg :O
<dodel> Men nu ska jag sova, realubot  :)
<dodel> Hoppas du ser likheten.
<dzragon>  <realubot> dodel: Israel/USA/Europa är på samma sida i kampen om naturresurserna, typ.
<dzragon> hm, USA är bara på USAs sida i den frågan, och använder alla andra tills det är dags att pissa på dom
<dzragon> När det bara finns olja kvar nog för att USA ska klara sig, så lär inte USA dela med sig längre, säkerligen inte före det heller
<realubot> dodel: God natt.
<realubot> Dags för nattdokumentär: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTOKXCEwo_8
<realubot> TPB AFK i repris.
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-20
<adobee> Hmmm...
<adobee> Har svårt att få det att gå ihop.
<realubot> Varför?
<adobee> SÃ¥ lite pengar.
<adobee> Plus att det var INNAN skatt.
<adobee> Vilket betyder att den riktiga lönen är ännu mindre.
<larsemil> morrn
<delhage> ja det stämmer
<Linda^> ja usch ja
<adobee> Om man fick 21.000 kr i lön innan skat 1994, vad fick man i faktisk lön?
<adobee> *skatt
<Linda^> adobee: beror väl på hur mycket skatt som drogs.
<Linda^> (duh).
<adobee> Och hur mycket är det då?
<adobee> Det är ju frågan.
<Linda^> Jag undrar om det är någon idag som hört talas om google..
<larsemil> google? är det är väl det där företaget som vet allt om dig och ändå inte levererar lika bra sökresultat som duckduckgo?
<Linda^> OKej. låt mig omformulera mig själv.. Jag undrar om det är någon idag som kan leta efter information själv..
<larsemil> Linda^: http://dvlp.se/1aa
<Linda^> larsemil: mm.. ag.
<larsemil> såg det blev fel.
<larsemil> ananrs trollade jag väl lite fint?
<Linda^> you fail mister
<Linda^> jättefint
<larsemil> i am nothing but a failure
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> Tycker du kan ge en sån fin länk till adobee istället :(
<adobee> Jävla fjantar.
<adobee> Och det menar jag verkligen helt seriöst.
<adobee> Jävla fjantar, alltså.
<senate> :)
<kes0> Morrn
<kes0> Jeffla bygg gubbar som lever fan i huset
<kes0> Nån här som jobbar med att internet service provida?
<bamsefar> kes0: Ja
<kes0> bamsefar: Hur länge tar de att koppla in ny kund om alla kablar är dragna osv?
<bamsefar> kes0: Va?
<bamsefar> Du får vara lite mer specifik.
<kes0> bamsefar: Ja men om man beställer bredband och allt är klart, kablar dragna och uttag finns i lägenheten, typ hur länge tar de att starta skiten?
<bamsefar> Borde väl vara automatiskt?
<kes0> bamsefar: Ok, jag vet inte. Men de är automatiskt system då för sånt?
<bamsefar> Borde
<bamsefar> Borde vara, är det något stadsnät eller?
<kes0> bamsefar: Okej, japp de är de.
<kes0> bamsefar: Är de segare då?
<bamsefar> Nej, snarare tvärs om.
<kes0> bamsefar: Ok hm, en polare som väntat i en vecka nu på att de ska börja fungera.
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Vad är det för stadsnät?
<kes0> Pite
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Borde ju vara lugnt
<bamsefar> Men är det nyinstallation eller?
<kes0> bamsefar: Ok ok. Nä tror jag inte.
<realubot> Trobergs debattartikel känns desperat: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.589886/den-tekniska-overklassen-ser-ner-pa-kvinnor
<larsemil> fast gamergate visar väl att hon har rätt
<cryingfreeman> Nån som är kung på cfengine här?
<andol> HeMan: ^^
<blippe> CPU-emulator i latex. https://gitlab.brokenpipe.de/stettberger/avremu/tree/master
<blippe> Kan ni tänka er vad underbart och köra ubuntu i latex på ubuntu.
<blippe> Tyvärr kör inte ubuntu på 8bitars processorer, men det är ett första steg!
<einand> blippe: spela NES i latex ;)
<blippe> einand: av någon anledning låter det nästan inbjudande.
<einand> blippe: helt utskrivet också ;)
<blippe> Det är viktigt att det ser snyggt ut inne i datorn!
<blippe> http://thatsnumber.wang/ <- beviset!
<Laban> W-T-F
<propus> tjolla hopp!
<peyam> Heeeeeeeeeeej
<peyam> farbror Peyam här
<einand> SÃ¥ du har syskonbarn?
<peyam> vem?
<peyam> nej
<peyam> jag e morbror
<Linda^> ja, man kan inte vara ha syskonbarn när man är morbror.
<realubot> Linda^: Du med oss prata konstigt.
<Linda^> realubot: Jag syftade på det peyam skrev som svar till einand
<realubot> Lever einand? Jag har inte sett till honom här på länge.
<Linda^> ja han skrev strax innan du joinade.
<realubot> Linda^: Han kanske sprang och gömde sig när jag kom in.
<realubot> Tycker ni också att det hade varit roligt om Sverige hade kärnvapen?
<blippe> Vad skulle vi med dem till, hota naturbefolkningen?
<realubot> Hota ryssen med.
<realubot> Och amerikanen och varför inte japanen när vi ändå håller på?
 * andol är mer för öl än för kärnvapen.
<andol> Särskilt då release-öl nu på torsdag - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-se/2014-October/006259.html
<blippe> andol, ska se om jag hinner förbi, ska kanske åka hem på torsdagen, men kanske kan skjuta upp det lite.
<andol> blippe: Hem som i till Göteborg, och att du nu är i Stockholm alltså? :)
<blippe> Jag kommer till stockholm imorgon. Typ vid tolv, tror jag, ska köpa biljetter nu.
<einand> realubot: jag lever
<realubot> einand: Varför är du så tyst då?
<realubot> einand: Du har inte svarat på mina frågor?
<realubot> Om PP mm.
 * realubot undrar om screedo brukar ha speedos.
<larsemil> rofl
<kes0> Haha
<propus> godkväll :)
<Philip5> god kväll
<propus> Philip5: läget? :)
<Philip5> jovars
<delhage> kväll
<Philip5> delhage: såg du min fråga om du uppdaterat kdeconnect?
<Philip5> 0.7.3
<Philip5> kul att det hände lite mer med den så den lever
<Philip5> iof inte något som jag har så mycket nytta av
<Philip5> i det nya
<propus> Philip5: okej :)
<Philip5> propus: själv då? pysslar du med?
<propus> Philip5: Jo tack det är bara fint :).. håller på att bygga ett beowulf kluster :) sj?
<Philip5> kollar lite trådar om digikam och om det står något om mina paket som jag behöver följa upp
<Philip5> och så tjötar jag på delhage om kdeconnect
<propus> okej =)
<propus> Philip5: så du är en kde-kille ? :)
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> always
<propus> Okej.. jag är mer en gnome kille.. gillar inte kde alls.. :P
<Philip5> körde gnome innan kde2 men från kde3 så har jag bara kört det
<Philip5> på den tiden man hade enlightenment med gnome för att piffa till det lite :)
<propus> okej =).. jag gillar nya gnome.. riktigt nice med alla extentions man kan köra :)
<delhage> Philip5: kdeconnect?
<delhage> Philip5: har du rätt person nu?
<Philip5> delhage: hehe, kanske är larsemil jag ska trakasera om det där :P
<delhage> :)
<Philip5> delhage: ni är ju så lika ;)
<delhage> jag har inte kört kde sen 90-talet
<Philip5> delhage: då är det på tiden nu när det är moget
<delhage> heh
<Philip5> kde4 fick ju ta mycket kritik ibörjan för det borde ha hetat techichal preview fram till kde 4.2 eller så då det kändes stabilt och redo för allmänt bruk
<propus> Philip5: Kde ser rätt snyggt ut.. dock gillar inte riktigt alla funktioner och program som kde erbjuder.
<Philip5> propus: t ex?
<Philip5> jag plockar bort de jag inte gillar och kör det jag gillar
<propus> Philip5: jaa i stort sett allt som börjar på K..
<Philip5> hehe
<propus> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1t8w7d&s=8
<propus> min desktop :)
<Philip5> nästa iOS ;)
<propus> Jepp :)
<propus> Philip5: har du något roligt dator projekt där hemma som du pysslar med?
<Philip5> propus: nja, packar lite paket och underhåller en PPA med en del användare
<propus> Philip5: okej.. vad är det för paket då? bara till kde eller?
<Philip5> https://launchpad.net/~philip5
<Philip5> var mer förr. jag har taklat av
<Philip5> har bara 89 i karma nu också från att ha legat på 2800 som mest vad jag minns
<propus> okej coolt.
<Philip5> ser nu att jag ligger efter med luminance-hdr :)
<propus> okey :)
<realubot> Philip5: Kom tillbaka när du har legat med 2 800 tjejer.
<realubot> Philip5: Är det inte lite nördigt att snakca 2 800 i karma?
 * propus 24.00 dansen!
 * realubot ger propus en enhandsapplåd.
<realubot> Det var länge sedan vi såg 00-dansten. Tack för den uppvisningen.
<realubot> *dansen
<propus> Så lite så :P
<realubot> einand: Vad är det med dig? Sluta deppa över PP nu.
<propus> PP ?
<realubot> Jag har en seriös fråga till kanalen. Vilket skript/programpråk är bäst för textbehandling?
<realubot> Philip5: The Pirate Party.
<realubot> Philip5: Äsch. Håll dig till kvinnorna. Ge fan i politiken.
<realubot> propus: The Pirate Party.
<propus> realubot: okej vad är det för något?
<realubot> propus: Vet du inte vad Piratpartiet är för någonting?
<propus> Ahh.. nu är jag med :)
<propus> hmm måste ta och beställa mer ram minnen..
<realubot> Vad då då?
<propus> 16gb räcker inte för mig..
<realubot> Vad håller du på med för RAM-krävande grejer?
<David-A> realubot: behöver du ruggigt snabba reguljära uttryck, eller vill du ha snygga tester som 'if "smör" in "allt smör i småland": print "jotack" ' ?
<propus> realubot: bygger ett beowulf kluster i virtualbox :) och kör 7 virtuella maskiner som kör boinc :)
<realubot> David-A: Nja. Jag behöver ett programspråk som är duktigt på att finna mönster i texter typ.
<David-A> realubot: reguljära uttryck kanske? fast det beror på vad det är för slags mönster, vad som är bäst att attackera dem med.
<David-A> realubot: behövs artificiell intelligens?
<realubot> David-A: Det hoppas jag inte.
<realubot> David-A: Ja. Reguljära uttryck är givet.
<David-A> realubot: jag menar, gör man först en generell sökning efter vissa primitiva mönster, skapar fler och/el mer specifika mönster o söker igen efter dem, osv i flera pass?
<realubot> JA. Det blir nog tal om en trappstegsmodell där man gör ett urval, sedan ett till beroende av det första osv.
<realubot> Ta t.ex. om man vill värdera om en text är positiv eller negativ om någonting.
<realubot> Det går inte bara att gå på adjektiv.
<realubot> Man måste kunna identifiera sarkasm e.t.c.
<David-A> realubot: jag skrev om megahal för ett år sen. den läser en massa text o skapar ny text kreativt o statiskiskt från den gamla texten. bra för att atuomatisera chattandet.
<David-A> realubot: aha, då duger inte det
<David-A> realubot: sarkasm blir svårt. tänk bara enkla o dubbla negationer (helt vanlig logik) blir inte så enkelt
<David-A> realubot: enkel neg: "föreställningen var inte så översvällande bra som..."
<David-A> realubot: dubbel neg: "kan inte utesluta att den kommer vinna guldpalmen eller nåt..."
<realubot> Precis.
<realubot> Vilket programspråk/skriptspråk passar bäst för att knäcka sådana sarkasmgåtor?
<David-A> realubot: du blir tvungen att parsa texten med svensk (el engelsk) grammatik, med alla emfatiska ombrytningar som grammatiken tillåter, och med riktiga brott mot gramatiken som är vanligt i webb- o sms-text
<David-A> realubot: parsningen ger semantiskt träd, där du kan behöva spara flera träd per mening om det finns tvetydigheter, som löses av efterföljande meningar.
<David-A> realubot: sarkasm/ironi kan inte lösas på den nivån, utan då måste du ha en modell av vad avsändaren tror att mottageren redan vet om ämnet, o kolla om semantiska trädet bryter mot den modellen
<David-A> realubot: eller bara kolla om det står ":)" efter
<David-A> :)
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Det är knepigt.
<realubot> Men har jag någon fördel av ett visst program/skriptspråk?
<propus> nej
<David-A> David-A "behövs artificiell intelligens?" realubot: "Det hoppas jag inte"
<David-A> realubot: är du en obotlig optimist?
<realubot> David-A: Hur så?
<realubot> David-A: Galen kanske men knappast obotlig optimist.
<David-A> realubot: du inser att du är inne på A.I nu?
<realubot> Vad är det som är AI i det här?
<David-A> realubot: språk, grammatik, semantisk representaion, som modifieras efterhand, modeller av agenters kunskaper, som också modifieras efterhand, o testet om det står ":)" efter
<David-A> :)
<realubot> Okej. Det kallar inte jag AI.
<realubot> Det kallar jag datorprogram.
<David-A> realubot: nästan all A.I är ju datorprogram. vilka datorprogram skulle du kalla A.I?
<David-A> realubot: förarlösa bilar o flygplan?
<realubot> Jag förstår inte hur AI kom in i det här.
<realubot> Jag bryr mig inte om va det kallas.
<David-A> realubot: kan du exemplifiera vad *du* menar med A.I?
<realubot> Nej. Jag skiter i AI.
<realubot> Jag är intresserad av vilket skriptsptåk/programspråk som passar bäst för att undersöka textsträngar.
<David-A> realubot: du har ju uppenbarligen en uppfattning om A.I eftersom du tyckte att ovanstående *inte* var det.
<David-A> realubot: så jag undrar vad du anser att A.I är?
<realubot> Det är möjligt.
<realubot> Jag bryr mig inte om vad AI är eller inte är.
<realubot> Det är en definitionsfråga som inte intresserar mig.
<David-A> realubot: har du läst om Watson? IBMs jeopardy-dator?
<realubot> Ja.
<David-A> realubot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watson_(computer)
<realubot> Jag vet vem tönten är.
<David-A> realubot: där finns exempel på programspråk o programbibliotek som de använt
<realubot> Åh. Ska jag behöva klicka på en länk och läsa för att få svar?
<David-A> realubot: åh, jag ska kopiera meningen från artikeln o klistra in den här för att du ska få ett svar?
<realubot> David-A: Det behövs inte. Jag hittade precis en påse micropopcorn, popcornkrydda och två små askar med godis.
<realubot> Det verkar jobbigt att skriva kod. Jag tror jag skriver en bok istället.
<realubot> David-A: Du blev väl inte sur nu?
<David-A> realubot: om boken blir lång, o du kopierar in den in chatten, DÅ blir jag sur
<realubot> David-A: Det lovar jag att inte göra.
<realubot> David-A: Varför skriver du inte koden jag beskrev?
<David-A> realubot: jag blev sur förut när du inte fattade att en sarkasm-indikator är AI, o vägrade berätta vad *du* anser är AI
<David-A> realubot: "koden jag beskrev"? program som känner igen sarkasmer?
<realubot> David-A: Ja. Det däringa AI som du pratar om.
<David-A> realubot: *du* har inte beskrivit nån kod, bara ett problem. jag har försökt beskriva koden, på ett överordnat plan.
<realubot> David-A: Varför skriver du inte koden som löser problemet?
<David-A> realubot: fattar du fortfarande inte? du är fräck, el du är ett troll, el du är full, el "Galen kanske men knappast obotlig optimist"
<David-A> realubot: vad har du för utbildning?
<realubot> David-A: Jag har treårigt cirkusgymnasie.
<realubot> David-A: Vad har du själv för utbildning?
<David-A> realubot: datavetenskap
<realubot> Hur många år?
<David-A> realubot: google "indexerar" all text i världen. webben, böcker. med index kan maskiner söka, men inte förstå
<realubot> David-A: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cirkusgymnasiet
<David-A> realubot: google, o troligen andra stora aktörer, försöker få maskinerna att också förstå
<David-A> realubot: det krävs att maskinerna analyserar texten med kunska om grammatik, o bildar datastrukturer som representerar semantik
<realubot> Avancerat värre säger jag.
<David-A> realubot: de har en miljon anställda med doktorsgrad i språk, AI, o programmering, o det kommer att ta en miljon år innan de kan detektera en sarkasm
<David-A> realubot: tror ju jag vispar ihop nåt på en kväll?
<realubot> Du kan ju lägga grunden iaf?
<David-A> realubot: ÄR du full?
<realubot> David-A: Så där.
<realubot> Lagom som vi säger i Sverige.
<realubot> Jag funderar på att ta en öl till.
<David-A> sett "allt för sverige"?
<realubot> En i andra hjärnhalvan också som man säger.
<realubot> David-A: Nja. Sett reklam för det men tittar inte på TV.
<realubot> David-A: Hur så?
<David-A> "njae" var ett av orden de fick lära sig. och "lagom" förstås
<realubot> David-A: Inte vara arg på mig.
<realubot> Janej är ett bra svenskt ord.
<David-A> nja, kanske
<realubot> Jag tror jag överger det där språkprogrammet då.
<realubot> Jag utgår från att googlarna vet vad de gör och lyckas inte de så ...
<realubot> Men erkänn att det var en bra idé?
<David-A> realubot: kan du begränsa problemet? vad kommer texterna ifrån? från hela webben, eller bara från byråkrater på regeringskansliet?
<realubot> David-A: Alla nyhetskällor typ.
<realubot> Sv och am.
<realubot> Är det en tillfällighet att googlarna och fraglarna låter lika?
<David-A> realubot: det finns företag som automatiskt analyserar flera nyhetskällor o försöker förutse om börsen kommer att gå upp el ner
<realubot> David-A: Det låter som något åt mitt håll.
<realubot> David-A: Jag kanske skriver ett rollspel istället.
<David-A> realubot: jag tror såna företag (börshandlare) är mer hemlighetsfulla om vilka program de använder, än IBM är om sin watson
<realubot> En annan grej jag undrar över det är om det är sant att man kan få blkindtarmsinflammation av popcornkärnor.
<David-A> har du hittat en o-poppad?
<realubot> David-A: Ja. Det tror jag det. Det är ju rena guldgruvan att ha en fungerande sådan maskin.
<realubot> David-A: Flera stycken. Det är bara de kvar nu.
<realubot> Jag känner mig mer lyckad som människa om jag lyckas poppa påsen utan att något korn inte poppar.
<realubot> Det är väl sådana saker som brukar gå under i-landsproblem.
<David-A> I-landsproblem är inte att förakta, de måste *också* lösas
<realubot> Det kan t.o.m. vara så att i-landsproblemet löser u-landsproblemet.
<David-A> nu ska vi inte dra det här för långt...
<realubot> David-A: Vad tror du om rollspel då?
<David-A> löser det u-landsproblem? eller ens i-lands?
<realubot> David-A: Det ställer inte till med problem i.a.f.
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-21
<realubot> Det innebär en indirekt lösning på i-landsproblem. Många av de problem vi har i dag hade vi inte haft om vi hade löst gårdagens problem ordentligt.
<David-A> realubot: ha! då såg du på tv tidigare ikväll i alla fall
<realubot> Hade man gjort vettiga uppfinningar istället för ångmaskinen, förbränningsmotorn e.t.c. så hade många problem varit lösta.
<realubot> David-A: Nej?
<realubot> David-A: Jag tittar inte på TV.
<realubot> David-A: Har vi kvar någon sv. TV om några år tror du?
<realubot> David-A: Netflix, youtube, Facebook snor tittare så det står härliga till.
<realubot> Nya turer kring ubåten. Det verkar som om det inte var en undervattensfarkost.
<realubot> David-A: Somnade du?
<David-A> realubot: nej, men hittar inget nytt om ubåten i text-tv
<realubot> David-A: Det verkar som om en av bilderna på ubåten är en bild på en upplevelseubåt.
<realubot> Om det inte är någon ryss så är det många som kommer att få äta upp vad de har sagt.
<realubot> Frågan är om inte Snowden är mer ryss än undervattensfarkosten i Sthlms skärgård.
<realubot> Jag tyckte det lät konstigt från första början. Varför skulle en rysk undervattenfarkost skicka nödmeddelande på ryska till Kaliningrad?
<realubot> De är väl i.a.f. så listiga att de sickar nodsignalen på flytande amerikanska.
<realubot> *skickar
<realubot> Det låter som hämtat ur en James Bond rulle att det skulle stå en ryss i en nudervattensbåt och skicka nödsignaler på sitt eget modersmål.
<David-A> det är ju inte officiellt att det var en nödsignal, men enligt tidningens källa var nödsignalen krypterad
<realubot> Nudervattensbåt. En båt ritad av Per Nuder.
<David-A> realubot: så litar man på sin kryptering så är det väl rimligt att skicka en om man är i nöd
<realubot> David-A: Den andra ja. Men först har de snackat om att det var en okrypterad nödsingal på ryska.
<realubot> Det finns väl ingen nykter jävel som litar på sin kryptering?
<realubot> David-A: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/ubatsbild-fick-sin-forklaring/
<propus> kan någon förklara varför min swap inte mountas ?
<realubot> Där är den ju: http://www.upplevelsepresent.se/sv/product/1811/Ubatsaventyr
<realubot> Inte swapen utan ubåten.
<realubot> realubåt har hittat the ubåt.
<realubot> David-A: Vad jobbar du med då?
<David-A> propus: står det nåt om swappen i ''dmesg''?
<realubot> propus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38533/system-not-mounting-swap-partition
<realubot> Google är din fiende. Man ska hålla sin fiende nära.
<propus> realubot: sant :P
<realubot> propus: Kan det vara detta: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/839118
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730023 in mountall (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #839118 Mountall doesn't swapon with 'ignore'-d swap in fstab" [Medium,Fix released]
<propus> 02:24 < realubot> propus: Kan det vara detta: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/839118
<propus> oj sorry.
<realubot> Men den ska vara fixad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/730023
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730023 in mountall (Ubuntu) "Mountall doesn't swapon with 'ignore'-d swap in fstab" [Medium,Fix released]
<realubot> Jag är för full för att orka läsa allt nu.
<David-A> snart på tv "Dox: Internets underbarn" SVT1 02:30-04:00 om Aaron Schwartz, internetaktivist (repris fr tis, på svtplay t.o.m 13 nov) (obs, ej skrivet av en robot)
<propus> David-A: ända jag hittar är SKU: swap=0x0
<David-A> propus: det verka handla om ljud-systemet, har nog inget att göra med swap-fil
<propus> kk
<David-A> propus: står det i /etc/fstab att swap ska mountas?
<propus> Jepp.
<David-A> propus: kan du mounta den manuellt med swapon?
<propus> /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0
<propus> swapon: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: stat failed: No such file or directory
<propus> root@bulldozer:~# swapon -s
<propus> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<propus> root@bulldozer:~#
<David-A> propus: andra har frågat om felmeddelande om cryptswap1. är det en epedemi? jag vet inte vem el vad som skrivit cryptswap1 i fstab el varför enheten cryptswap1 inte finns.
<propus> okej.. hmm.. svårt irriterande iaf.. behöver min swap när jag nyttjar så mycket av ramen.
<propus> jaja får fixa det i morgon.
<David-A> propus: har du en partition på hårddisken som är avsedd/avsatt för swap?
<propus> Yes. självklart..
<propus> saken är den att när ubuntu är nyinstallerat och jag bootar upp för första gången så finns swapen(den blir mountad), vid andra booten så mountas den inte.
<David-A> propus: säg att den heter /dev/sda7, funkar ''sudo swapon /dev/sda7'' ?
<propus> nix.
<propus> swapon: /dev/sda5: read swap header failed: Invalid argument
<David-A> propus: säger DiskUtility el Gparted att den är formatterad för swap?
<David-A> propus: eller ''sudo fdisk -l''?
<propus> http://i59.tinypic.com/j8ilna.png
<David-A> propus: (hm, fdisk kanske inte kollar partitionen utan bara partitionstabellen, men ändå)
<propus> /dev/sda5         8001536    24000511     7999488   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<David-A> propus: jag vet inte vad din DiskUtility ska visa om partitionen är formatterad för swap, men det står Contents Unknown.
<propus> Joo.. men men får fixa det i morgon..
<David-A> propus: vi måste komma på hur man kollar vad den är formatterad som
<David-A> propus: ja, sov sött
<propus> David-A: natti.
<Linda^> Jaha, godnatt den som ska sova!
<Linda^> Här sitter jag och är hungrig på jobb
<propus> *fniss*
 * Linda^ blänger på propus 
 * propus kastar en hårdbröd bit till Linda^ 
<propus> *fniss*
<Linda^> :(
 * Linda^ sköljer ner brödbiten med lite cola
 * propus blir inte läskad för Linda^ har lågbudet cola.... :DDDD
 * Linda^ ignorerar propus 
<propus> haha
<David-A> Linda^: får du titta tv på jobbet?
<propus> tv? vad är det?..
<propus> jag har ingen tv.. tv sucks :P
<propus> har dock en projektor.. :P
<David-A> propus: ingen tv, åh, då missar du nåt
<propus> David-A: reklam stup i kvarten?
<David-A> propus: men du har en text-tv app i mobilen?
<Linda^> David-A: Om Tvn hade varit så skärmen riktades mot mig :)
<David-A> propus: min tv har ingen reklam
 * Linda^ har inte heller en Tv
<Linda^> inte en projektor heller
<propus> David-A: nej inte det.. men kan kolla text-tv vid webben :).. något speciellt jag ska kolla efter?
<David-A> propus: nä, bara så du har om du behöver kolla nåt nån gång
<propus> okej =)
 * Linda^ vill ha en tV :(
<propus> köp en då :)
<Linda^> Nej, inte än :(
<David-A> Linda^: har du pepparkakor o ost? så kan vi småäta lite?
<Linda^> David-A: Nej, det har jag inte :o
<David-A> okej, hårt bröd o cola går väl bra det med
<Linda^> cola dricker jag
<Linda^> och äter äcklig pasta carbonara
<propus> *fniss*
 * Linda^ ignorerar propus igen
<propus> så går det när man köper färdiga rätter :P latmask laga egen mat så smakar det bättre :P
<Linda^> Laga åt mig!
<Linda^> Jag lagar inte god mat :(
<propus> jag är kung på att laga mat :)
<Linda^> Bra, upp till bevis!
<propus> Jepp :P
<Linda^> Hurry, jag är hungrig fortfarande
<propus> Jodu..
<David-A> det borde gå att e-posta mat
<propus> grädd bakad fläskfilé med potatisgratäng och grekisk sallad med vitlöks baugett :).. det skulle knulla i munnen på fröken vill jag lova ;P
<propus> David-A: uppfinn ett sätt :P
<Linda^> inte grekisk sallad!
<Linda^> hatar fetaost :)
<Linda^> och oliver
<David-A> förra seklet trodde man att om man bevakade gränsen jättejättenoga så kunde man stoppa smittsamma bakterier
<David-A> bakterier o virus kunde ju inte skickas med e-post, eller hur
<David-A> men så gjorde man det, skickade en baktierie med e-post över atlanten
<propus> David-A: kanske man får datorvirus i maten?
<David-A> hm, ja, det kan finnas risker
<David-A> man måste signera maten med assymetriskt krypto, då är det okej att äta
<propus> hehe.. tror det skulle bli error i hjärnkontoret om det vart så.
<propus> ahh.. smart!
<David-A> Linda^, propus: trevligt att småäta med er en stund, men nu är det sent o dokumentären slut. gonatt
<Linda^> Jaha
<Linda^> Godnatt då
<propus> David-A: god natt och sov sött :P
<Linda^> Mm. Sött ska du sova. Inte snyggt :P
<propus> nej jag ska inte sova :P
<Linda^> nej, skrev väl till david
<Linda^> fast han hann ju dra
<propus> Ahh..
<andol> Jomentitta, samma nattsuddare i backloggen som vanligt :)
<propus> hehe
<Linda^> Förlåt
 * Linda^ slutar nattsudda
<Linda^> :(
<andol> Ähh, väl bra att det är några som suddar även på natten? :)
<Linda^> Kanske :o
<Linda^> Hade hellre velat sova just nu :p
<propus> tönt :P
<Linda^> propus: Du bara muckar gräl :(
<propus> *fniss*
 * propus nickar
<propus> nöff nöff
<wildsvinet> hej är det någon som vet ett recover program till ubuntu har formaterat en disk
<propus> joo w8.
<propus> wildsvinet: testdisk brukar jag köra med.. testdisk hittar jävlat allt.
<wildsvinet> nått program som kan detta vet någon
<wildsvinet> oki
<wildsvinet> ska testa tack
<propus> *thumbs up*
<propus> är alla på jobbet?
<wildsvinet> har istalerat testdisk nu kommer en dum fråga vad hittar jag det i datorn var finns mina program är nybörjare som ni förstår
<senate> ligger antaligen där det ska ligga om det är rätt installerat
<senate> dvs /usr/bin eller /usr/sbin/
<wildsvinet> ok
<wildsvinet> men var går jag in och hittar det då
<senate> ska nog räcka du skriver "testdisk" i ett terminalfönster
<wildsvinet> ok ska testa
<wildsvinet> i programbanken då eller
<senate> nej i en terminal
<senate> commando line interface
<senate> terminalen hittar du nog uppe i Application-menyn
<wildsvinet> är som sakt nybörjare vad är terminalen
<senate> http://i.stack.imgur.com/DlyYM.png
<senate> så ska den se ut
<senate> och den finns nog under Application-menyn du har längst upp
<senate> någonstans
<senate> har tyvärr inte ubuntu installerat någonstans så kan inte kolla exakt vart det finns
<wildsvinet> finns inget som heter Application-menyn
<senate> vad händer om du klickar på window-knappen p ditt tangentbord då?
<senate> du kanske har svenska och då heter det nog Program
<senate> :)
<wildsvinet> trode det fanns en meny med program som är instalerade
<wildsvinet> tydligen inte
<senate> hur kan folk missa den?
<wildsvinet> försöker igen jag har instalerat testdisk men hur får jag igång programmet
<propus> wildsvinet: testdisk är textbaserat.
<wildsvinet> oki och hur kör jag det
<Barre> testdisk är ett relativt komplicerat program och du bör ha koll på vad du gör, börja med att läsa manualen, FAQ och how-to. När det dyker upp specifika frågor så ställ de, inte så generella frågor då det är svårt att svara på..
<Barre> börja gärna med att läsa detta http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<wildsvinet> man ska kunna hitta filer från en disk på det vad jag fattade
<propus> äppna terminelen och skriv sudo testdisk
<wildsvinet> finns det enklare program för att hitta kort som är på en disk som formaterats
<johelish> Jag skulle vilja övervaka vårt nätverk från servern.. Ända jag kommer på är ping men ping i screen känns skevt
<propus> johelish: cacti?
<johelish> Ska googla
<propus> johelish: Obserium är också rätt nice.
<johelish> Toppen! Tack så mycket
<propus> np.
<propus> realubot: wb!
<realubot> propus: Tack. I dag är jag nykter som en räka.
<realubot> propus: Fick du ordning på swapen?
<propus> realubot: nej.. har inte haft tid att ordna det än.
<realubot> Nehe.
<realubot> Jag orkar inte med datorstrulet längre.
<realubot> Allt meck för att få operativsystemet att fungera.
<realubot> I'm too old for this shit.
<propus> realubot: jaa det är lite underligt att efter installationen och första booten så finns swapen.. men när dator rebootas en andra gång så finns inte swapen.. ;-(
<realubot> propus: Det låter som någon rebootbugg.
<propus> realubot: mycket möjligt!
<propus> det var visst lite dött här i dag :P
<andol> propus: Tja, det är ju nattetid allt skoj i här i kanalen händer? :-)
<realubot> Kanalen är barntillåten på dagarna. Då blir det inte roligare än så här.
<propus> andol: det har du isf rätt i :).. det är ju då alla kuliga personer kommer fram :P
<propus> damp di damp!
<wildsvinet> nån som vet något bra program för att sniffa upp kodade nätverk
<propus> google.com
<kes0> Wyatt Earp har dödat mellan 8 och 30 pers, de beror på vem man frågar, då vet ni
<propus> hu?
<kes0> Läste om de nyss
<kes0> :P
<kes0> Nån här som vet bra sidor i eu länder som säljer prylar till bra pris?
<HeMan> kes0: eBay.co.uk?
<kes0> HeMan: Ska kolla =)
 * realubot undrar om det är Loch Ness som gömmer sig i Stockholms skärgård.
<realubot> Det hade varit ett sensationellt fynd.
<kes0> Tror de är reinfeldt som är ute å snorklar, har väl lite att göra då han blivit arbetslös
<Philip5> kanske storsjöodjuret
<kes0> Eller realubåt
<Philip5> kanske är u137 som är på återbesök
<kes0> Var de inte den som körde fast?
<Philip5> jo
<kes0> Ok, haha kul om samma skulle klanta sig igen
<realubot> Kanalen säg mig varför finns det inte fryskebab när det finns fryzpizza?
<kes0> Nog finns de väl frys kebab
<kes0> Har för mig att ajg köpt de nån gång förr
<kes0> jag*
<Amoz> realubot, f-rysk-ebab
<goopen> zup
<Amoz> goopen, zup
<goopen> Amoz: hej hej
<goopen> rapi<3
<realubot> Amoz: ;)
<goopen> realubot: hej mannen
<Amoz> sa nån traktor?
<goopen> tveksamt
<Amoz> brum brum
<Amoz> ge mig android 5.0 !
<Amoz> goopen, ge mig!
<goopen> Amoz: hitta twilights temats hexkoder för färgerna
<goopen> sublime
<Amoz> goopen, done
<goopen> bra Amoz
<Amoz> background: #141414
<goopen> ah hittade med i packages
<goopen> söt
<Amoz> aovisst
<Amoz> rätt skönt för ögonen
<goopen> ah ska porta de till min i3 config
<Amoz> nice
<goopen> fixa nu i3 monky
<Amoz> förra gången jag testade det va i 12.04 i think. Och då blev det lite knas när jag prövade =/
<Amoz> undrar om det funkar bättre i 14.04 nu
<goopen> har du inte en rapi?
<goopen> kan zippa min arch build om du vill så kan du deploya den sj
<goopen> själv sen
<Amoz> goopen, jo det är ju ett alternativ om jag bara vill testköra det på en rapi.
<goopen> ah de är rätt lurigt i början :D
<Amoz> really? how come?
<goopen> det beter ju sig inte alls som man är van vid
<goopen> men man blir snabbt varm i kläderna
<goopen> Amoz: har du gjort nå mer eucalyptus grejer? stavning
<Amoz> eudyptula ja
<Amoz> är på task 3 nu
<Amoz> man skulle skicka in en patch i samma format som kör inom linux
<goopen> ah har du hunnit börja?
<Amoz> har redan skickat in patchen, väntar på godkännande
<Amoz> sen får vi se vad nästa uppgift blir
<Amoz> om den nu godkänns dvs :P
<goopen> i see
<goopen> bli du bannad annars eller man får fortsätta sålänge man orkar?
<Amoz> goopen, ingen ban :P om den inte godkänns så skickar man bara igen
<realubot> goopen: Tjenare.
<realubot> goopen: Hur är läget med dig?
<propus> JAAA!!! folk har vaknat! :)
<propus> hej gott folk!
<realubot> propus: Hallå proppen.
<propus> realubot: hello :)
<goopen> tjena propus realubot
<goopen> vad gör ni för nåt?
<propus> Jag pillar med beowulf :)
<goopen> propus: vad har du de till?
<realubot> Jag värmer en fryspizza och funderar på vad jag ska hitta på.
<goopen> realubot: du kan pilla med i3 :D
<propus> goopen: mest för att leka.. men tänkte prova köra boinc med det.. men är väl tänkt att jag ska köra bitcoin om det går.
<goopen> propus: nice, leka ska man göra :)
<propus> goopen: absolut! annars lär man sig inte :)
<realubot> goopen: i3 vad är det?
<propus> processor?
<goopen> realubot: nej det är en wm
<goopen> i3-wm
<goopen> tiling wm
<Amoz> själv kör man i5
<Amoz> iiiii
<Amoz> lite bättre
<Amoz> lite fler "i":n
<goopen> Amoz: mig veterligen så kör du både och
<propus> själv kör jag amd-fx 8core :P
<Amoz> goopen, that's true...
<Amoz> och om vi vänder på det så blir det helt plötsligt komplext... 3i ;)
<goopen> indeed
<goopen> du är en lök Amoz
<Amoz> #nobodyknowsyoureanonionontheinternetz
<goopen> #näsa
<propus> David-A: välkommen!
<propus> får man ha eggdrops på freenode ?
<goopen> propus: jag tror det
<propus> okej.
<realubot> propus: En sak ska du ha väldigt klart för dig. Man skojar inte med David-A om AI!
<propus> realubot: Jag förstår :D
<realubot> einand: Är det din drönare som glider runt i Stockholms skärgård?
<realubot> Hur länge gäller upphovsrätten på fotografier?
<propus> Upphovsrätt till ett verk gäller – med vissa undantag – intill utgången av sjuttionde året efter det år då upphovsmannen avled eller om det finns fler upphovsmän efter den sist avlidne upphovsmannens dödsår. Upphovsrätt till ett filmverk gäller intill utgången av sjuttionde året efter dödsåret för den sist avlidne av huvudregissören, manusförfattaren, dialogförfattaren och kompositören av musik som har skapats speciellt för v
<kes0> Upphovsrätt? Vadåå
<realubot> Jag trodde de var 70 år efter att fotot tagits.
<realubot> :(
<kes0> aosfisa
<kes0> Yes jag var först att skriva idag
<propus> kes0: grattis du har vunnit min brödrost!
<kes0> propus: Wohoo =)
<propus> kes0: den har grillat många hamburgare i sina dar ;)
<David-A> man kan inte grilla hamburgare i en brödrost. du tänker på fiskpinnar
<propus> nej.. hamburgare kör jag i brödrosten.. går snabbare än att steka :)
<propus> har aldrig provat fiskpinnar.. ska prova det..
<propus> snacka om ugnkarls matlagning :D
<David-A> alternativ "koka ris" om man inte vill anv spisen. spola varmvatten till det blir jättevarmt, fyll lagom med varmvatten i en kastrull, ha i lagom med ris, vänta tills riset blir lite mjukt. obs. det blir inte så gott.
<propus> haha
<propus> kanske funkar att koka ris i vatten kokaren? :D
<kes0> propus: Ok hehe, har jag aldrig gjort, måste prova de
<propus> har aldrig gjort det heller.. får också ta och testa det :P
<David-A> men det kommer bli kladd under värmeelementen, hur få bort det sen? eller koka jasmin-te resten av livet?
<goopen> sover ni aldrig här eller
<propus> David-A: min vatten kokare har inte synliga värmeslingor :P
<propus> Nej!
<propus> sova kan man göra i graven :)
<goopen> hehe jo så är de ju iofs
<propus> :)
<David-A> realubot: upphovsrätten för inspelad musik förlängdes från 50 till 70 år i sverige förra sommaren. riksdagen har en video-sajt där man kan se hur politiker resonerar om saken.
<kes0> propus: lols
<propus> :P
<realubot> David-A: Gäller lagen retroaktivt då?
<kes0> Nä radioaktivt
<propus> hehe
<David-A> realubot: vet ej. ibland är det olika. wikipedia om upph.rätt i sve. säger att när fotografier, tror jag det var, förlängdes från 50 till 70 år så, så lät man vissa verk som blivit fria förbli det, o vissa som varit fria åter blev skyddade.
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-22
<Linda^> hallå, kasta inte ut mig från internet sådär!
<David-A> sorry
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> Kände mig lite väl ensam där på andra sidan
<David-A> skulle till o småäta pepparkakor o ost IGEN, o trodde inte du ville va med den här gången
<Linda^> Så elakt att bara tro saker sådär.
<Linda^> Jag är ju hungrig!
<David-A> ja, mina förutfattade meningar om folk
<Linda^> :(
<kes0> Gäsp
<senate> jezp
<Linda^> What they said
<Linda^> nämen, är [F]adE här också
<realubot> Linda^: Sluta kasta ut dig själv från Internet.
<Linda^> realubot: :(
<realubot> CDON byter namn och satsar på betaltjänst?
<realubot> Vad är det för larv? Är företaget på väg att kursa?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Linda^> Morrn
<brill> god morgon allihopa
<peyam> Hej gubbisar
<andol> bamsefar: Lekt färdigt nu? :P
<[F]adE> Linda^ ! :D
<[F]adE> bbl, film
 * kes0 gör armhärningar utan händer
 * peyam är matrixkilen. Neo
 * kes0 impad
 * peyam orka
<kes0> Nä de va fan jobbigt asså
<kes0> Finns de något kommando som uppdaterar uppdateringar som hålls tillbaka? Har prövat lite olika grejer med apt utan framgång
<andol> kes0: prövat apt-get dist-upgrade?
<kes0> andol: Nä, låter ju farligt
<andol> kes0: Det ändå dist-upgrade innebär är att apt-get är villigt att lägga till eller ta bort paket för att tillfredställa förändrade beroenden.
<andol> Men jo, namnet är lätt missvisande.
<kes0> andol: Aha okej, ska prova det.
<kes0> Aa =P tackar
<[F]adE> Skulle minst två personer vilja vara söta och hilighta mig ? Testar en grej
<andol> [F]adE: *poof*
<[F]adE> Tack.
<andol> Tog lite ansträngning att skriva [F]adE och inte \[F]adE :-)
<delhage> f<tab>
<andol> Jomentitta.
<delhage> varje dag är en lärodag
<Barre> f<tab>
<Barre> fungerr ju inte ;P
<delhage> jo
<delhage> f<tab><tab> kanske?
 * Barre sköjaju bara.. och menar att skriva f<tab> inte räcker
<realubot> Förslag på billig, tyst dator?
<realubot> Typ: http://www.misco.se/Product/Product.aspx?P_ItemId=8833848&hbx_CMP=AFC-05&cm_mmc_o=VybgwgBF5CjCVyblXzLfCjCuwwpCjCzkk
<realubot> Men med passiv kylning. Den där har för högt fläktljud.
<kes0> Bygg en kanske
<[F]adE> Det här med skägg är fan en hel vetenskap.
<[F]adE> Googlade lite lätt på det, hittade speciella balsam och gud vet vad.
<David-A> kan man inte gå noo poo med skägg med?
<kes0> Kom att tänka på alexander bards skägg nu haha
<kes0> Bushen
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-23
<realubot> http://img4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20121028112216/liberapedia/images/5/53/Richard-stallman.jpg
<realubot> Alla skägg som inte ser ut så är underkända.
<realubot> Ett skägg är inte alltid ett skäg. Det finns skägg och så finns det skägg.
<realubot> Tro inte att ni har skägg bara för att ni har skäggväxt.
<realubot> Varför säger man flest men inte färst?
<realubot> fler flest färre färst
<larsemil> jag har ingen skäggväxt!
<larsemil> fjunväxt på sin höjd
<madbear> jag rakade pall och skägg i hälga
<madbear> ser något yngre ut.
<Linda^> småpojkar är ni allihopa!
<Coffe> ha ha
<realubot> larsemil: Det gör inget. Det finns lösskägg.
<madbear> Linda^: XD
<madbear> görs?
<larsemil> madbear: pic or it did not happen
<Linda^> madbear: försöker få fram en nysning. Går inte så bra :(
<Linda^> Så nu sitter jag här och känner att jag behöver nysa.
<madbear> titta i lampan då
<madbear> larsemil: it did...
<madbear> du ska få allt hår
<madbear> det var dessutom inte tvättat på ett år, undra om det höjer värdet
<Linda^> :o
<andol> bamsefar: Skoj dag på jobbet igår? :P
<realubot> "Den nya rödgröna regeringen presenterar nu sin första budget, med satsningar på skola, äldreomsorg och sänkt skatt för pensionärer bland annat."
<realubot> Det skiter väl jag i. Jag vill veta hur de ska få igenom den.
<bamsefar> andol: :P
<kes0> Rauskiin!!
<kes0> Ein zwei drai fiir
<screedo> Godkväll i kanalen
<David-A> realubot: som liten bodde jag i en papplåda mitt på en motorväg
<realubot> "Canonical har nu släppt Ubuntu 14.10, även kallad Utopic Unicorn."
<realubot> *gäsp*
<realubot> David-A: Jag har noterat det.
<realubot> David-A: Starkt av dig att våga berätta.
<David-A> realubot: jag skrev ingen ":)" efter, så undrar om du kan avgöra om det är allvar el ironi?
<realubot> Alla som tycker att Ubuntu 15.04 ska heta Ubuntu Poppa Popcorn räcker uppp sin hand.
<David-A> ⇧
<realubot> David-A: Jag tolkade det som att du menade allvar.
<realubot> Poppa Popcorn är ett säljande namn.
<David-A> realubot: jag tolkade "Starkt av dig att våga berätta" som en mot-ironi, trots att det inte hade ":)"
<realubot> Man får positiva vibbar.
<realubot> David-A: Du fletolkar mig. Om du har haft en så förfärlig barndom så tycker jag att det är starkt av dig att berätta det här i kanalen. Cred!
<realubot> Jag är säker på att det finns folk här som känner igen sig.
<David-A> finns det ingen uppräckt hand i unicode?
<realubot> David-A: Är vi en bugg på spåren?
<realubot> Jag har precis ätit en påse Estrellas Höstskörd Gräslök och Gräddfil. När jag var barn var det Sourcream and onion som gällde nu är det grillchips. Jag är så besviken på alla nya chipssmaker att jag nog låter bli att testa fler.
<realubot> David-A: Jag tykcer att det börjar bli dags för dig att ta en kopp kaffe.
<David-A> realubot: min ironi hade jämnt antal konsonanter o jämnt antal vokaler, det jag trodde var din ironi hade jämnt konsonanter men udda vokaler, så du *var* allvarlig
<einand> realubot: där är du ju, vart har du vart senaste veckorna?
<einand> rekomenderar Kantarell Chipsen
<MaxJezy> jag diggar västkustchipsen
<MaxJezy> "Västkustchipsen från Estrella är inget man skyndar fram, snarare tvärtom. De är grytfriterade chips av den finaste potatisen från våra gårdar på västkusten. Potatisen skivas med skalet kvar och friteras i jordnötsolja i små omgångar i grytor, på lägre värme och under längre tid än vanliga chips. Resultatet blir fantastiskt smakrika och knapriga chips"
<kes0> Är de en nyhet el?
<Amoz> kes0, får jag dippa mina chips i dig?
<kes0> Amoz: Om jag får dippa min gurka i dig först?
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-24
<realubot> einand: Frågan är varför du inte har svarat på mina frågor de senaste veckorna.
<realubot> Jag gillar nog de där natuschipsen bäst. Vad de nu heter.
<realubot> Nudistchips.
<itmannen> En fundering. Om jag laddar hem en ubuntu 14 idag. Och sen en ny om några dagar. Kommer uppdateringarna i den nya med då?
<andol> itmannen: 1) Egentligen inte meningsfullt att prata om Ubuntu-versioner i stil med Ubuntu 14, då Ubuntu 14.04 och 14.10 inte har mer med varandra att göra än vad 13.10 och 14.04 har med varandra att göra alt vad 14.10 och 15.04 kommer att ha med varandra att göra.
<andol> itmannen: 2) Nej, har väl en iso-fil släppts så kommer det inte in några förändringar i den, utan dessaa får man först efter installation. Sen har vi specialfallet med LTS:releasearn som lite nu och då släppers en point release såsom 14.04.1, 14.04.2 med uppdateringar inbakat.
<itmannen> andol:: Ok Tack
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<HeMan> Morrn!
<propus> morron!
<realubot> Försvaret slutar leta ubåt.
 * realubot undrar om de letat ö.h.t.
<realubot> Försvaret har inte förstått att signalerna de har snappat upp är ringar på vattnet från realubots plaskande i den här ankdammen.
<propus> realubot: då sitter du säkert alltså :)
 * realubot fräser runt med sin radiostyrka anka så vågorna rör sig hela vägen till Stockholms skärgård.
<realubot> propus: De letade under vattnet. Jag gömde badankan i en vik under tiden de letade.
<propus> realubot: haha :)
<realubot> *kvack* *kvack* badankan anropar Kaliningrad.
<realubot> Hur säger man kvack på ryska?
<realubot> Okrypterat tack.
<realubot> Osaltat.
<propus> ingen aning :P
<realubot> Vad är det här för kanal?
<realubot> Jag trodde att det här var en supportkanal.
<propus> Иа
<realubot> Jag håller på och bygger en drönaranka som kör Ubuntu och kan imitera en rysk ubåt.
<realubot> Drönaranka. Glöm aldrig var ni läste det först.
<realubot> Jag hoppas David kan hjälpa mig med det. Det gick ju inget vidare med det där språkprogrammet.
<realubot> einand: Har du lust att hjälpa mig att bygga en drönaranka som kan imitera en rysk ubåt och som kör Ubuntu 15.04 Poppa Popcorn?
<propus> ahapp.. vad ska man hitta på i dag då?
<propus> realubot: är det tillåtet att ha eggdrops på detta nätverk?
<realubot> propus: Hur så?
<propus> realubot: har 4 eggdrops på min privata irc server, hade vart nice att ta mina eggdrops till freenode.
<realubot> propus: Det får du nog kontrollera både en och två gånger innan du gör. Jag vet inte vad som gäller.
<realubot> propus: Vad har du dina eggdrops till?
<propus> realubot: jag har dom till lite av varje :)
<realubot> propus: Busfrö.
<propus> realubot: ohh yeah! :)
<Linda^> Var är min frukost?
<propus> Linda^: här.. har gjort delux frukost.. så det är bara att sätta dig ned vid mitt matbord och njuta :)
<Linda^> Jag har väl inte tid att åka till norrland för frukost
<propus> Linda^: hehe.. då missade du något ;)
 * realubot gömmer sig för propus bots.
<Linda^> regn.. Who did it?
<HeMan> lxc+btrfs=<3!
<delhage> docker+btrfs då?
<delhage> måste börja mecka med btrfs
<HeMan> jag har inte börjat leka med docker än
<HeMan> jag saka installera om min laptop med 14.10 och då blir det btrfs only!
<delhage> HeMan: hur funkar dedup in btrfs?
<HeMan> delhage: inte alls...
<delhage> HeMan: inte?
<HeMan> delhage: eller rättare sagt, den gör inte det i filsystemet
<HeMan> delhage: man får köra duperemove
<delhage> så det är inte automatiskt?
<HeMan> delhage: https://github.com/markfasheh/duperemove
<HeMan> delhage: nej tyvärr
<delhage> men det är planen eller?
<HeMan> delhage: däremote funkar duperemove bra
<HeMan> det rådet lite delade meningar om det
<delhage> ok
<HeMan> delhage: cp --reflink=always funkar
<HeMan> delhage: och även btrfs subvolume snapshot, men då måste det vara en subvolume från början
<HeMan> delhage: jag satta upp 70 st "unika" lxc-maskiner i går
<delhage> HeMan: på en burk?
<HeMan> delhage: gjorde en gruninstallation och sen lxc-clone -s base-image new-machine
<HeMan> delhage: jo
<HeMan> delhage: iom att det är inom samma kärna så delar dom på read-only-minnet
<delhage> hur beskaffad är den?
<HeMan> delhage: sniko-amd med 3 cores och 8 GB ram
<delhage> imponerande
<HeMan> delhage: men man kan ju inte lasta alla 70 maskiner samtidigt
<delhage> 3 cores förresten??
<HeMan> delhage: sniko-sniko! :)
<delhage> trodde de alltid kom i par
<HeMan> delhage: AMD Athlon(tm) II X3 400e
<HeMan> delhage: är antagligen en quad core som amd cripplat då den ena inte gick genom qa
<Barre> three legged dog
<propus> HeMan: det är en quad-core med en deffekt kärna.. går dock att låsa upp så man får en quad-core.
<HeMan> propus: jo, jag har bara inte gjort det
<HeMan> propus: har du förresten någon länk till hur?
<HeMan> propus: /me google-lat!
<propus> HeMan: jag skulle inte låsa upp den eftersom man inte vet på vilket sätt den är deffekt.
<HeMan> propus: man får köra lite cpu-pinning och labba helt enkelt
<HeMan> propus: jag kanske ska vänta tills jag har en till maskin igång
<propus> HeMan: okej.
<propus> HeMan: kör du den som server?
<propus> HeMan: http://www.overclock.net/t/1273378/turning-a-triple-core-to-a-quad-core
<Barre> vet att några kör lenovo, är detta nått att ha? http://shop.lenovo.com/se/sv/laptops/lenovo/b-series/b50-45/
 * delhage kramar sin lenovo
<delhage> Barre: den ser stor ut
<larsemil> 15". Släpbar
<Barre> jag såg det, 2.5 KG :)
<Barre> men den kostade 1.500 :-
<larsemil> jag har perfekta storleken nu.
<delhage> va?
<larsemil> tror det är 13" eller 14"
<larsemil> 13" skulle jag gissa
<Barre> det enda jag saknar på min xps är en tp-port
<delhage> Barre: 1500 kronor?
<Barre> delhage: det -r korrekt
<delhage> SEK?
<Barre> SEK
<delhage> då är det väl inget att fundera på
<delhage> var säljer dom den för det?
<Barre> jo... jag skiter i det =)
<Barre> de kostar ju inte så mycket i detaljhandeln heller.. 2.300:- enligt prisjakt
 * Barre är förundrad över hur mycket HW man kan få per krona nu för tiden
<delhage> Barre: hur mycket disk och minne får man för de 1500?
<Barre> bara 4G ram och 320GB HDD (ingen flash)
<Barre> men ändå...
<delhage> jaså, då kan man skita i det ;)
 * delhage minns då han uppgraderade RAM från 4MB till 8MB...
<delhage> det var tider
<delhage> då kunde jag med näppe köra X
<Barre> mmm... köpte min första HDD, dryga 300MB för nästan 5.000 och tänkte att "Nu behöver jag ALDRIG radera nått för att få plats"
<delhage> :)
<delhage> jag köpte en begagnad 500MB HDD för 5000
<delhage> åkte till norrtälje och hämtade den
<Barre> =)
<Amoz> Och idag kan vem som helst köpa hem hårddiskar med x10000 kapacitet...
<HeMan> propus: lab-server
<propus> HeMan: okej.. vad labbar du med?
<Coffe> HeMan:  hittat något kort till dom som fungerar ?
<propus> DAMP DI DAMP!
<propus> Olanzapine: Yo!
<propus> aha.. vad ska man göra nu då?
<Hund> propus: lol, blev du övergiven? :P
<propus> Hund: Jepp :-/
<Hund> propus: Locka dom med godis!
<propus> Haha...
<Hund> propus: Det hade fungerat på mig. :(
<HeMan> någon som använder den cfengine3 som är packad i Ubuntu?
<propus> HeMan: nej tyvärr.
<propus> Hund: hehe okej :)
<HeMan> den segfaultar och jag hittar inget med strace
<propus> HeMan: ska jag installa det och packa ner det åt dig?
<propus> installera även.
<HeMan> propus: packa ner vad?
<HeMan> propus: ah, jag menar den cfengine3 som finns i Ubuntus repo
<propus> cfengine 3?
<HeMan> propus: jag har gjort apt-get install cfengine3 på en pristine 14.10
<HeMan> propus: jo
<propus> okej.
<HeMan> propus: eller rättare sagt på två maskiner, en som ska master och en som ska bli template för klienter för att labba med
<Amoz> HeMan, gdb ?
<propus> okej.
<HeMan> Amoz: jao, men det känns som jag missat något om jag måste börja med gdb för att ens bootstrapa en cfengine-klient
<Amoz> mjo, kanske det =/
<Amoz> HeMan, tänkte mer på om du kunde få fram stacken och var den kraschar istället för strace
<HeMan> alla guider tycker iofs att man ska ta cfengine från cfengine's repo
<Amoz> är väl inte helt ovanligt att en .10-utgåva har massa buggar osv
<HeMan> -dbg-paket verkar lägga saker i /usr/lib/debug/usr/sbin men dom är inte körbara, ska dom vara det
<HeMan> eller är det något fiffigt man ska göra för att använda dom?
<propus> *BRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖL*
<kes0> Älgen har landat
<propus> haha
<Coffe> HeMan:   har du uppgraderat än ?
<HeMan> Coffe: nope
<Coffe> HeMan:  jag kör just nu
<HeMan> Coffe: jag ska ju göra en total ominstallation
<Coffe> HeMan: jag saknar eth uttag
<HeMan> Coffe: fick du förresten snurr på suspend-to-disk?
<Coffe> HeMan:  inte hunnit testa mer än .
<HeMan> Coffe: jag tänkte försöka få hybrid suspend att funka nu
<Coffe> HeMan:  har 4a dagar ledigt att jobba på det
<HeMan> happ, samma fel med cfengine i 14.04
<larsemil> HeMan: jobbig dag på jobbet?
<propus> testat med debian?
<HeMan> larsemil: sådär
<HeMan> propus: inte än, tror jag hellre ska köra deb'arna från cfengines site
<HeMan> propus: i produktion ska vi ändå köra den komerciella varianten
<propus> okej.
<MaxJezy> https://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010643184/solid-state-drive-910-series
<MaxJezy> ganska bra pris, synd att de är slut
<MaxJezy> vilka kommer spendera fredagkvällen med att installera ubuntu?
<Amoz> HeMan, FYI -dbg-paket ger dig de riktiga fil-/funktions-namnen i kraschande program så att du/utvecklare lättare ser var det går snett i koden.
<[F]adE> Seriöst vet någon hur man stänger av touchpaden i ubuntu 13:10 ? Den rör sig konstant när jag skriver, grovt störande :D
<screedo> godkväll
<David-A> hej!
<propus> screedo: läget?
<screedo> propus: det är bra, själv?
<realubot> Försvaret har nu övergått till att leta efter ubåten på land. Det kallar jag för uteslutningsprincipen. Har man letat i vattnet utan att hitta ubåten så är nästa logiska steg att utöka sökandet till land.
<MaxJezy> realubot, svenska korkade försvaret
<MaxJezy> alla med lite erfarenhet av ubåtsfantasier förstår ju att den är i luften
<MaxJezy> ett par vingar och jet motorer så
<propus> screedo: Joo fan det är bara bra :) sysslar du fortfarande med VM's ?
<David-A> militären övergår väl till sånt som leif gw kalla "inre spaning", alltså att man googlar efter ledtrådar om ubåten
<realubot> MaxJezy: Jag tror den har krupit upp på land. Det är inte första gången i historien som ett vattelevande objekt får fötter och söker sig upp på land.
 * realubot misstänker att ubåten bara finns i försvarets fantasi och är en inlägg i förhandlingarna om försvarsbudgeten.
<realubot> Militärövning och lobbyverksamhet. Inte ens realubot hade kunnat tänka ut det bättre. Men vänta nu. Det gjorde jag ju precis.
<MaxJezy> realubot, eller så kanske det inte var en ubåt utan ett flugplan
<MaxJezy> det är inte första gången ett flygplan åker ner i havet
<realubot> Det är status att ha en ubåt.
<MaxJezy> och skickar mayday
<realubot> Höjdarna skryer med sina lyxbåtar men vad är en lyxbåt jämfört med att ha en egen ubåt.
<einand> jag vet om en real ubåt
<MaxJezy> einand, tipsa försvarsmakten om realubot
<einand> ;)
<propus> vad sker ikväll då grabbar?
<David-A> vänta
<einand> reserverat en krabba till på onsdag
<propus> David-A: vänta?.. vad väntar du på?
 * realubot tycker det ska bli gott med krabba.
<realubot> För jag är väl bjuden?
<propus> hehe..
<David-A> propus: mellanrum, för en stund sen "The artist", om en stund "The omutbara"
<realubot> Varför är de första chipsen i chipspåsen godare än de sista?
<realubot> Varför är lösgodis jättegott i början för att få en att vilja spy mot slutet?
<propus> David-A: huhu okey...
<David-A> realubot: tell me about chilinötter :(
<David-A> tacka vet jag glass
<David-A> och lagom hårda pepparkakor
<propus> msg David-A tjena.
<propus> :P
 * realubot åt precis en påse popcorn. Varför ska allt gott vara onyttigt?
<realubot> David-A: Sant.
<kes0> realubot: Fråga folk på stan vettja
<kes0> Nån där vet nog
<kes0> Eller ring 112 dom svarar alltid kom jag på
<David-A> kes0: be inte folk ringa nödnummret i onödan. det är fredakväll o realubot har chattat onykter förut
<kes0> David-A: xD
<MaxJezy> är det nöd så är det.
<MaxJezy> finns ingen onödig nöd.
<kes0> Nu blev jag öl sugen
 * propus kör på julmust :)
<kes0> Oh
<realubot> einand: Hakuna Ubuntu.
<realubot> Nu har jag ätit upp en ask Läkerol.
<realubot> Innehållet alltså. Inte asken.
 * realubot slänger in den tomma tablettasken i den tomma chipspåsen.
<einand> realubot: låter inte nyttigt
<einand> läkerol innehåller en massa gift
<realubot> einand: Där är du ju. Varför är du så passiv i kanalen?
<einand> varför är du passiv i kanalen
<einand> inte sett dig på flera dagar
<realubot> Det är jag ju inte.
<einand> är du ju
<realubot> Jag har ju chattat röven av David-A.
<einand> inte på dagarna
<realubot> einand: Jag har sovit på dagarna.
<einand> precis, så jag har inte sett dig på flera dagar
<realubot> einand: Så vad gör du nu då?
<realubot> Vad ska man hitta på här i livet?
<realubot> Jag känner att det är dags att satsa på något nytt.
<propus> realubot: vad har du för dig om dagarna?
<realubot> propus: Sover.
<realubot> propus: Du då?
<propus> realubot: vad har du för utbildning?
<realubot> propus: Ingen.
<realubot> propus: Du då?
<realubot> einand: Är det okej med dig om jag tar en kopp kaffe?
<propus> realubot: okej.. jag är, metall arbertare, utbildad.. sedan så är jag själv lärd inom nätverk, linux, virtualisering, mm :)
<realubot> Illustrationer är underskattade. Varför har vi inte fler duktiga illustratörer?
<realubot> propus: Jobbar du med IT då?
<propus> Yes, frilansar medan jag försöker starta ett företag..
<einand> realubot: nej
<realubot> propus: Vad vill du starta för någonting då?
<realubot> einand: Varför inte det då?
<propus> realubot: beräknings kluster, webhosting, mail hosting, shells, vpn, storage, applikations cloud, mm..
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-25
<Linda^> live från borlänge!
<propus> Linda^: wb :)
<realubot> Vad heter sådant där klister som finns på dekaler som man sätter upp på kylskåpet? Ni vet det där klistret som inte är ett klister?
<realubot> propus: HeMan sysslar med beräkningskluster.
<Linda^> magnet?
<realubot> einand: Det blev en kaffe i.a.f.
<Linda^> linda trött. godnatt!
<propus> Linda^: godnatt fröken! :)
<realubot> Linda^: Nej. Jag tänker på sådana där dekaler som har något klibbigt som gör att de går att återanvända. De sitter inte så bra men de går att ta bort och sätta någonannanstans.
<David-A> realubot: notisar
<David-A> hej Linda^, för ett halvår sen undrade några här hur du ser ut, så det har jag tagit reda på
<realubot> David-A: Ja men vad heter klistret som de fäster med?
<realubot> David-A: Det är ju något specialklister.
<realubot> Jag tänker mer på klistret bakom den här: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QvguJJNilA
<realubot> Ähum. Det var ingen bra länk. Här är en bättre: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol4Y9JkCOCc
<MaxJezy> nanoklister av något slag, magiskt tror jag.
<realubot> Kan vara.
<realubot> Du hade ju en bra hypotes om var ubåten gömmer sig så varför skulle du inte ha rätt om det här.
<realubot> MaxJezy: Var har du hållit hus? Jag har inte sett dig här på flera månader.
<MaxJezy> jag började ta droger i mängder i maj månad och har sedan dess varit helt i det blå med droger
<MaxJezy> nej, jag skoja bara, det är ännu värre
<MaxJezy> jag har jobbat
<MaxJezy> måndag till fredag så man är ju slut om kvällarna och jobbet erbjuder inte riktigt möjlighet till surfande på arbetstid.
<MaxJezy> realubot, vad har du gjort i sommar?
<realubot> MaxJezy: Sliter du i parken?
<realubot> MaxJezy: Jag har inte gjort någonting. Tagit igen mig efter allt slit i den här kanalen typ.
<MaxJezy> realubot, jepp
<MaxJezy> men nu är jag arbetsbefriad
<MaxJezy> satsar på plugget nu
<MaxJezy> visst tar det på krafterna att vara aktiv här
<MaxJezy> man måste hjälpa alla med olika problem, det är ett heltidsjobb
<MaxJezy> volontärarbete kan man kalla det
<propus> MaxJezy: visst var det du som syssla med blender?
<realubot> MaxJezy: Pluggar du på körkortet eller vad är det för plugg?
<kes0> De är butt plugg har jag hört
<screedo> Tjena på er
<propus> tjoho.
<realubot> Tjabba krabba.
<screedo> realubot: läget? görs något roligt? Eller du bara sitter och flummar du med vid den här tiden på dygnet?
<realubot> screedo: Jag sitter och tittar på gammal TV-reklam.
<propus> realubot: varför tittar man på gammal tv-reklam?
<propus> Morgon, morgon!
<propus> Hund: god morgon!
<propus> har alla tagit sovmorgon i dag?
<screedo> jupp
<propus> boooring! :D
<Hund> propus: God middag. :P
<Hund> Klockan var mer än jag trodde. :O
<Hund> Minecraft är farligt.
<propus> hehe.
<Hund> Uhm. Vad heter ikonerna i Xfce?
<peyam> vad betyder parsing på enkelt språk?
<propus> analysera.
<Dynamit> och parsning kanvara en slyna
<propus> Jahapp.. vad hittar man på ikväll då?
<Hund> propus: Minecraft!
<propus> Hund: Är ingen gamer.. gillar att bygga nätverk och hålla på med servrar :)
<Hund> propus: Då får du väl skapa någon onödig infrastruktur. :D
<andol> Vadå onödig infrastruktur? Är inte infrastruktur ett självändamål? :-)
<propus> Hund: Jooo... har allt för mycket projekt på hur jag ska bygga mitt datacenter.. men ikväll blir det nog bara att pilla klart hemsidan.
<MaxJezy> kanske en lite personlig fråga men brukar ni gråta när ni tittar på film eller youtube?!
<MaxJezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0L4-SexqTK0
<MaxJezy> tänker lite på titeln till denna
<propus> MaxJezy: njaa.. inte direkt.
<propus> David-A: Wb! :)
<David-A> wb?
<David-A> wälkommen baka!
<David-A> tack
<propus> Yeah :9
<propus> hmm..
#ubuntu-se 2014-10-26
<David-A> sen mitten av oktober finns julmust i affärn, det är mörka natta, o alla sover
<David-A> vänta
<David-A> eller är alla vakna o väntar på normaltidsdansen?
<David-A> snurra runt lite
<David-A> hoppar upp...
<David-A> ...o landar en timme tidigare
<David-A> o snurra lite till
<propus> sedär..
<David-A> om 5 månader får du dansa
<propus> Tack :)
<propus> David-A: vad pysslas med?
<David-A> lite shell scripting
<David-A> o så har jag räknat ut hur Linda^ ser ut
<propus> David-A: Haha okej :)
<David-A> men det tar vi en annan gång, för jag tror hon sover o inte vill bli väckt
<David-A> en fantombild baserad på statistik
<propus> David-A: hehe okej :)
<David-A> kan jag pm:a en url?
<propus> David-A: Ja det går bra :)
<David-A> fick du den?
<propus> David-A: Jepp :).. och hon ser inte ut sådär :)
<David-A> jo, det är matematiskt
<David-A> du får gärna visa henne när hon vaknat
<propus> David-A: hehe jaa bara fråga om du får en bild av henne :)
<David-A> oj, nu är klockan 2:59 *IGEN*
<propus> Ähh bara att köra på tills man somnar :)
<David-A> jo
<propus> David-A: har du något jobb?
<David-A> nä, har du
<propus> David-A: Jo.. jobbar dock bara varannan vecka.
<David-A> får du småäta på natten? jag funderer på blåbärsglass
<propus> David-A: jag småäter jämt :).. just nu sitter jag och trycker i mig julmust och pepparkakor :)
<David-A> :)
<David-A> jag kan hålla dej sällskap en stund med lite glass
<propus> Okej :)
<propus> vad skriver du för skript
<propus> ?
<David-A> här är en ansats för några dar sen http://pastebin.mozilla.org/6779052
<propus> okej.. vad ska du ha det till?
<David-A> o kod för det som inte fungerar som det ska http://pastebin.mozilla.org/6779246
<David-A> "vad det ska va bra för"?
<David-A> "det är en evighetsmaskin"! :)
<propus> Heheh okej :)
<propus> är du duktig på att koda?
<David-A> jag är bäst, men det blir aldrig klart :)
<propus> David-A: hehe okej :)
<propus> hmm undrar hur man ska lösa problemet med min swap?.
<David-A> har du frågat i svenska el engelska ubuntuforumena?
<propus> näeh har inte vart in på något forum.. har bara googlat lite.. men har inte haft tid att fixa det förän nu..
<David-A> det är flera som verkar haft problem med nåt som heter cryptswap1, fast jag vet inte om det är samma problem för all
<propus> Mm.. det är sjukt irriterande.
<David-A> om man inte får svar i forumena kan man söka i launchpad (bugrapportsystemet), där kan det finnas info om problemet är känt, tips om workaround el när det är fixat
<David-A> inatt fick vi en timme extra att småäta tillsammans
<David-A> gonatt
<propus> aha.. bara tjacktomten vaken?
<realubot> Hur kan webbläsaren svara sent för att man har temporära internetfiler? Eller omvänt varför fungerar webbläsaren normalt när jag rensar ut temp. internetfiler?
<MaxJezy> bra fråga
<propus> vad har grabbarna grus för sig denna natt?
<realubot> Jag misstänker att min dator är hackad.
<propus> realubot: jaså.. va dådå?
<propus> realubot: varför misstänker du att du blivigt hackad?
<realubot> propus: webbläsaren är trög som tusan.
<realubot> Nätverkslampan blinkar för fulla muggar.
<realubot> Äsch jag vet inte. Jag kanske bara inbillar mig.
<propus> okej.. bara att rensa allt content från mapparna :)
<realubot> propus: Nja. Det räcker nog inte.
<realubot> Är datorn hackad så måste man blåsa hela skiten.
<propus> Sant.. men det kan också vara så att det bara är något jobbigt java script som ligger och muppar sig.
<screedo> god morgon
<propus> och ingen som har vaknat till och håller låda :)
<einand> propus: ?
<screedo> propus: Du kan väl hålla lite låda? :)
<propus> screedo: joo det är klart.. men det är ju roligare om det är fler :)
<screedo> :)
<propus> screedo: vad har du för dig då?.. pillar med ditt datacenter ?
<screedo> nä, sitter och letar lite guider till en polare om monteringshöjder osv. för projektorer och dukar
<propus> okej nice.. har också skaffat mig en projektor.. har dock inte fått tummen ur stjärten att köpa en lång vga kabel.
<screedo> ska du inte ha hdmi kabel?
<screedo> vga känns väldigt förlegat.
<propus> screedo: har ingen hdmi output på projektorn.. det det är äldre modell.. dock i topp skick.. och kostade mig 300kr :)
<propus> med takfäste.
<screedo> ok
<screedo> jag har också en äldre projektor, mitshubishi HC1100.
<Dynamit> Lägewt?
<Dynamit> *läget*
<screedo> Dynamit: det är bra, själv?
<Dynamit> Bra försöker komma ihåg hur tusan sed ska användas
<Dynamit> ska göra så ett skript jag har även packar upp filerna av sig själv
<Dynamit> och anser att sed är nog kortaste sättet att packetera upp alla filerna på
<Hund> propus: Morgon? :P
<Dynamit> så jag kan få till vettig blocklista i routern
<Hund> propus: Ops, läste fel highlight. :D
<Dynamit> kör ju transparant proxy på ungarnas nätverk samt gästnätverket
<Dynamit> haha snäll jag är va tvingar vissa igenom filtrering iform av att ungarnas får censur beroende på innehåll
<Dynamit> gästerna slipper reklam som matchar mönster eller kända reklam DNS
<Dynamit> måste bara komma på hur tusan man skrev åt shell att den skulle skriva ut vad den fångat
<Dynamit> ls /var/www/block/ | sed '/*.gz/p' så långt är det jag kommit
<realubot> Dynamit: Är det inte &?
<Dynamit> iför sig
<Dynamit> hm index.php åkte med nu
<Dynamit> tog jag bort p så blev det rätt
<Dynamit> trodde jag ja missade bara den
<Dynamit> fan inte min dag idag
<Dynamit> kan inte få ens simpelt jäkla kommando att skriva ut filerna i /var/www/block som har filändelsen .gz
<Dynamit> för att kunna få den packa upp filerna
<propus> Hund: god morgon! *humpar en frollic till hund*
<propus> Hund: läget?
<Hund> propus: Dom är faktiskt inte så goda. :P
<Hund> propus: Bara bra. Dricker kaffe så jag kan inte klaga. Själv?
<propus> Hund: hehe det fixar jag till nästa gång om jag kommer ihåg det :)
<propus> Hund: Jodå.. dricker själv julmust och håller på pilla med mitt beowulf kluster :)
<Hund> propus: Just ja, det har ju börjat säljas nu ja. Beowulf?
<propus> Hund: Beowulf är ett relativt enkelt och billigt sätt att bygga en supercomputer.
<Hund> propus: Därför jag inte är bekant med ordet då. :P
<realubot> Dynamit: Det är \1.
<realubot> Typ: sed 's/\([a-z]*\)/\1/'
<propus> Hund: okej :)
<Hund> Hm
<Hund> Undrar om det finns något färdigt skript för Tellstick?
<Dynamit> tack realubot
<screedo> propus: hur gör du för att styra alla dina cluster?
<propus> screedo: jag kör med boictui.
<screedo> ok
<Barre> Dynamit: borde väl räcka med: ls /var/www/block/*.gz
<larsemil> Barre: haha
<heron> finns det någon här som kan hjälpa mig med ett problem?
<andol> heron: Det beror gissningsvis på problemets art :)
<heron> jag försöker installera ubuntu 12.04 på en gammal dell latitude d505? den säger att kernel och cpu inte kommer överens
<andol> Kan det vara så att du försöker installera en 64-bitars version, och att d505:an enbart är 32-bitars?
<heron> jo den är 32-bitars men jag använder 32-bits installationen så det borde funka tycker jag
<andol> I sådant fall tror jag nätan att vi behöver det faktiska felmeddelandet du ser.
<heron> ERROR: PAE is disabled om this Pentuim M
<heron> (PAE can potentially be enabled with kernel parameter
<heron> "forcepae" - this is unsupported, may cause unknown
<heron> problems, and will taint the kernel)
<heron> This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU:
<heron> pae
<andol> Jo, ungefär motsvarande information jag hittr här
<andol> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE#Installing_on_Pentium_M_laptop_.28with_forcepae.29
<andol> Hmm, kansek bättre att börja här
<andol> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE#Pentium_M_laptops
<andol> Kan vara så att du vill ta det säkra före det osäkra och köra med Ubuntu 12.04 istället, vilket förvisso är en lite äldre Ubuntu-release, men som ändå kommer att stödjas fram till 2017.
<heron> ok.. det där är LÅNGT över min förmåga. ubuntuversion är inte så viktigt, det var bara det att mina andra datorer installerade ubuntu utan bekymmer så jag blev nyfiken på varför den här skulle krångla.
<heron> jag har windows installerat på den idag, så jag vet inte om jag kan göra det som stod i beskrivningen.
<andol> Den korta sammanfattningen är att i Ubuntu 14.04 så är även 32-bitars versionen byggd så att den förutsätter en processor som är nyare än vad du eventuellt har i d505:an. Gissningsvis är det en avvägning mellan att få bättre prestanda på nyare datorer kontra att stödja äldre datorer.
<andol> Hursom så borde Ubuntu 12.04 vara mindre kräset.
<heron> jo, fast det var ju 12.04 jag försökte med...
<andol> Ofan :)
 * andol läste/tänkte visst lite slarvigt, sorry
<heron> ingen som helst fara :)
<andol> Nej, i sådant fall vet jag inte.
<heron> om jag installerar en riktigt gammal version av ubuntu, gör de stegen som du visade, och sen uppgraderar den därifrån. kan det funka?
<heron> jag gör ett försök iallafall. tack för hjälpen :)
<peyam> Hej
<MarkusDBX> Någon som provat att köra ubuntu på en android surfplatta (native), söker tips på bra surfplattor för ubuntu.
<propus> samsung nexus funkar bra.
<wildsvinet> hej på er finns det någon bra server man kan vara med i när det handlar om film och program
<wildsvinet> fan vad talförda ni var då he he
<Spookan> Server?
<andol> wildsvinet: irc-kanal du letar efter?
<wildsvinet> bara lite tipps om vad man bäst tar ner film om någon vet
 * andol föreslår att wildsvinet hittar en annan kanal att fråga i.
<andol> https://freenode.net/policy.shtml#offtopic
<wildsvinet> frågan är fri
<MarkusDBX> propus: ah, ska googla lite på den.
<MarkusDBX> Finns ju ett gäng surfplattor nu som har t.ex. 2560x1600 i upplösning och faktiskt är ganska snabba, med OTG kabel kan man ofta koppla in ett vettigt tangentbord också, så blev sugen på att låta min nästa laptop bli en surfplatta med ubuntu.
<David-A__> det är förbjudet att dansa utan tillstånd http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danstillstånd , du får t.ex. inte börja dansa spontant på baren eller krogen
<propus> hehe
<David-A__> den här kanalen är väl en slags offentlig plats, men vi skiter i tillstånd
<propus> klart man ska skaka rumpa om man känner för det!
<David-A__> "Den olagliga dansen upptäcktes av en civil polis som vittnade i tingsrätten:"
<David-A__> "När han kom in i lokalen såg han att det var mycket folk och dans på flera ställen. Det var trevlig stämning. På markplan hade det gjorts utrymme för ett dansgolv. Det var många som dansade där."
<Linda^> David-A__: jaså
<David-A__> Linda^: ja, t.ex normaltidsomställningsdansen inatt, den hade jag inte tillstånd för
<David-A__> Linda^: du är vaken!
<David-A__> Linda^: har propus berättat?
<Linda^> David-A__: Om propus har berättat att jag är vaken?
<propus> Linda^: Yo!
<Linda^> propus: yo
<propus> Linda^: allt bra?
<propus> tröttmössor!
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-19
<blippe> Nån som använder neovim?
<blippe> Eller har sett cumputer show: http://computer.show/
<blippe> "communities" är bättre än "arts"
<blippe> en av killarna som startade reddit är med där.
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-20
<Barre> first \o/
<bamsefar> Woop
<andol> Barre: Lättare att vinna i den här kanalen? :)
<Barre> något
<andol> Barre: Förresten, du som är Op, vad säges om att peta in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-se/2015-October/006347.html i topic?
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer | Release-öl Ubuntu 15.10, 22/10, Stockholm - http://rre.nu/S8KdZ
<Barre> andol: så
<Barre> andol: trevligt initiativ, skall försöka komma förbi men vågar inte lova nått :)
<andol> Barre: topp
<Hund> Just ja. Ny release snart.
<Hund> Dags att testa den då.
<Spookan> Grabbar & flickor! Jag behöver lite tips, någon vaken?
<Hund> Spookan: Tips på vad?
<Spookan> Hund: Tänkte få ur tummen nu och fixa en hemsida, har kollat upp en domän och tänkte själv hosta servern, hemsidan kommer att innehålla mycket foton, men tror inte att den kommer att vara så hårt trafikerad. Tror du 12 mbit ut är för lite?
<Hund> Spookan: Det räcker mer än väl. Om du inte har flera användare som kommer att ladda hem många bilder samtidigt hela tiden typ.
<Spookan> Hund: Ok, funderade på om man kan ha sample foton sen de riktiga på Google drive eller nått.
<Hund> Det behövs inte.
<Spookan> Hehe ok.
<Hund> Jag hade 100/100 men bytte ner mig till 100/10 då jag nästan aldrig nyttjade mellanskillnaden.
<Rullish> Vad var pris skillnaden? Hund
<Rullish> Särskriv.se
<Hund> Rullish: 100/100 kostar 340 kr och 100/10 kostar 260 kr.
<Hund> Lustigt nog om du lägger till 30 kr (370 kr tot) får du 250/100.
<Hund> 1000/100 kostar 580 kr.
<Hund> SÃ¥ det har sjunkit i pris.
<Rullish> Vilken isp?
<Hund> Bahnhof.
<Rullish> Men då förstår jag att du har mycket valfrihet :-)
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-21
<Dynamit> Hej alla glada
<maxjezy> jahapp, release party imorgon
<maxjezy> någon som går?
<Barre> maxjezy: andol kommer vara där, jag skall försöka
<Philip5> Barre: är det något som du behöver kalla handen för?!?! :D
<andol> maxjezy: Tror det är en sisådär sex personer som sagt att det ska komma.
<hexabit2> Det var inte igår. lever alla och mår bra? :-)
<Barre> Philip5: vågar inte ;)
<andol> Kan förvisso inte svara för alla, men för egen del har jag inte mycket att klaga på.
<hexabit2> låter bra :)
<hexabit2> brb
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-22
<Otto___> hur funkar det här?
<Otto___> lika bra och inte veta...
<andol> Jaha :)
<Barre> spännande
<Coffe> ibland är de bättre vara ovetande :P
<maxjezy> strular flashback för er?
<Spookan> maxjezy: Är sällan inne på den. Men kan testa.
<Spookan> Mjo, dem har nog lite bekymmer.
<maxjezy> Spookan jo men det verkar lösa sig.
<maxjezy> hemsk vad som hänt i trollhättan.
<Barre> sjukt
<maxjezy> uppskattar någon här mono eller är stereo ljud ett måste?
<Amoz> maxjezy, möjligtvis att en person som är döv på ena örat nöjer sig med mono ;)
<Amoz> btw, happy release day!
<Amoz> någon som testat än?
<andol> Sådärja, nu är 15.10 officiellt släppt
<andol> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-October/000202.html
<Slartibart> Huh?
<Slartibart> Var inte det den 26:e?
<Slartibart> Tyckte jag såg det i nån roadmap på ubuntu.com
<Slartibart> Japp, nu ser jag 15.10 här också
<Slartibart> Nvm mig :)
<Spookan> Kan ju ta ner den och testa med virtual box hehe.
<maxjezy> någon vaken?
<maxjezy> har ni testat nya ubuntu nu?
<maxjezy> lite väl fattig ny wallpaper om jag får vara kritisk
<maxjezy> om man har det listat på "what's new" så borde den faktiskt vara lite mer snajdad.
<maxjezy> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/ubuntu-1510-wily-werewolf-wallpaper.jpg
<maxjezy> vs
<maxjezy> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/microsoft-reveals-the-official-windows-10-wallpaper-485311-5.jpg
<maxjezy> annars verkar det ju som om det inte hänt så speciellt mycket mer.
<maxjezy> små tråkiga fixar och sånt
<maxjezy> 20 heltids designers skulle de behöva.
<Philip5> maxjezy: kan ju vara lite mer crazy då som senaste kde :D
<Philip5> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.4/plasma-screen-desktop-2-shadow.png
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-23
<maxjezy> hur många här har barn?
<maxjezy> har fått för mig att det bara är 2-3-4 st.
<Barre> o/
<maxjezy> gah vad jag behöver ett jobb.
<maxjezy> Barre räckte du upp handen?
<maxjezy> Är det någon här som har jobb i en trivsam stad?
<maxjezy> till mig dvs.
<maxjezy> så trött på sundsvall, vill bara packa släpet och dra!
<Barre> maxjezy: jupps
<Barre> maxjezy: alltså, jag räckte upp handen.. nått jobb till dig har jag inte :)
<maxjezy> Barre :)
<maxjezy> Då får jag det till minst två
<maxjezy> men jag har för mig att även larsemil ska ha sig lite barn
<maxjezy> bamsefar låter ju lite som en fadersfigur också.
<Barre> larsemil är en stold pappa
<Barre> *stolt
<maxjezy> jag tycker det är så skoj att se barn växa upp och lära sig teknologi
<maxjezy> känner igen mig från när jag själv var liten och hackade med datorer och grejer
<maxjezy> en grej jag blev paff över var när min dotter lärde sig super mario spel fysikens lagar så snabbt
<maxjezy> jämnfört med min flickvän som är helt kass
<maxjezy> det är nästan så att jag misstänker att super mario gick genom generna till henne från mig
<bamsefar> Hmm
<maxjezy> jag som anser mig själv ligga på typ en 9a av 10 i supermario åker på pisk av en 5 åring ibland.
<maxjezy> som spelat spelet två veckor typ
<maxjezy> medans jag har spelat sedan jag var typ 6-7 år.
<maxjezy> visst, man kanske inte spelar som förr när man tyckte det var hela världen men. för att vara i denna åldern är jag iaf en 9a.
<maxjezy> funderar på att göra sushi av ris, falukorv och gurka
<maxjezy> vilken falukorv är fin "rå" ?
<bamsefar> Ehhh
<delhage> sushi på korv är finfint
<delhage> går bra med "rå" varmkorv också
<Barre> skulle kunna tänka mig att de flesta emulsionskorvarna skulle göra sig bra, om man nu tycker det verkar kul och spännande
<maxjezy> jag tror det fungerar finfint då korv och soja gör sig fint ihop
<maxjezy> och ris och ketchup funkar
<maxjezy> så, de kan ha de som tillbehör
<maxjezy> hotdogs vore nog bäst då de är raka och perfekt i storlek
<delhage> jag skulle nog skära dom i lite smalare bitar på längden
<delhage> tror jag hade korv, gurka eller avocado och mayo när jag gjorde detta för typ 15-20 år sen
<maxjezy> delhage ja, dela i fyra på längden
<maxjezy> så det blir kvartar
<maxjezy> och göra kvartar av gurka med
<maxjezy> så det blir varannan kvart korv och varannan kvart gurka
<maxjezy> mayo låter toppen
<maxjezy> avocado och gurka ihop är ingen favorit hos mig men man kan ju göra massor med varianter.
<maxjezy> bara fantasin sätter gränser
#ubuntu-se 2015-10-25
<Dynamit_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtbGGpmtW-E
<Dynamit_> hahaha
<Dynamit> Lite väl fel person försöka jäklas med haha
<Dynamit> Hur korkad är Kinesiska botar 22 anslutningar och för bruteforce attack men ingen gång prövade de root/admin som inloggning
<Sp00kan> Dynamit: Jasså de är på dig?
<Dynamit> haha ja det blir så när man kör port 22 öppen med flit haha
<Dynamit> vad nötterna inte vet är att de kan pröva göra vad de vill för det sker aldrig det de tror sig sker
<Dynamit> haha
<Sp00kan> Men du kör med jail eller?
<Dynamit> för port 22 pekar emot port 2222 som brukar användas för vad Sp00kan?
<Sp00kan> Dynamit: Jag är inget proffs haha :P
<Dynamit> honungsfälla haha
<Sp00kan> Hehe
<Dynamit> har en PBX och eftersom många botar försöker bruteforce på den så tänkte jag
<Dynamit> fan ska jävlas med botarna och deras skapare genom lura in de i en fälla när det gäller SSH
<Sp00kan> Ah ok. ;)
<Dynamit> ska se till att det ser ännu mer som min PBX så de verkligen kan tro att de kan lägga till användare i min PBX för obehörig inloggning haha
<Dynamit> även om de skulle komma in i min PBX så kan de bara ringa nationella samtal och inga betalsamtal all haha
<Dynamit> men hur korkad är man om man inte säger åt sin bot pröva root/admin
<Dynamit> root/toor är också en klassiker som de flesta botarna verkar missa som försökt emot mig
<Sp00kan> Hehe ok.
<Dynamit> alltså hur fan kan man missa se till boten prövar det som var standard före standarden till och med
<Dynamit> undrar hur lång tid det tänker ta innan någon försöker använda "den osäkra datorn"
<Dynamit> har ett par maskiner jag skulle kunna skicka inloggningsförsök ifrån bara jag fattade hur tusan jag ska få den dirigera just de ipn jag väljer ska dirigeras om
<Dynamit> för preroute verkar inte vilja med VPS jag har tillgång till
<Dynamit> få se om min anpassade fail2ban funktion funkar som den ska för då kanske jag börjar få attacker som tror de gör någon skada haha
<Sp00kan> Kan man starta ett program via ssh så att det startas i X med sitt gui?
<Dynamit> ja
<Dynamit> Hur man gör beror på om man ska starta på klienten eller på maskinen i sig själva gränsnittet i sig så man ser den
<Sp00kan> Ok, min server har teamviewer, vill starta det via ssh från min klient.
<Dynamit> du kommer få GUI upp i klienten om du bara kör teamviewer rakt av
<Sp00kan> Alltså sitter med ssh i terminal med klienten till servern, servern har X och wm + "teamviewer server".
<Dynamit> du måste ha x-server klient på klienten för få GUI på klienten
<Dynamit> men allting renderas i sig direkt i servern
<Sp00kan> Jag ska inte ha gui på klienten.
<Sp00kan> Jag ska ha igång ett gui program på servern som har x-server och nån wm..
<Dynamit> vet går köra igång som du vill också men har aldrig prövat
<Sp00kan> Annars kan jag ju lyfta på röven med och gå till servern och starta det :P
<Dynamit> seriöst har haft den igång i flera timmar nu och det verkar som det bara är en bot som lyckas knäcka lösenordet vad fan
<Dynamit> säg ungefär 12 timmar han den varit igång och bara en bot som lyckas av 6/st vad fan
<Sp00kan> Sneögda noobs? :P
<Dynamit> lösenordet är ju inte ens svår
<Dynamit> kan du kolla så du kommer in på den om jag ger dig IP i pm så inte det är något som är tvärgalet som jag missat?
<Dynamit> men va noga med stänga av terminalen helt om du kör Linux för annars så lurars fällan att sessionen är avslutat fast den inte är det
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/9qb0nNS9 haha undrar om han är amatör eller om ha när amatör
<Dynamit> han har inte ens gjort så att den kollade vilken arkitektur det är för minska onödig belastning
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-24
<Barre> Hund: notifications, hur feckers ska jag ändra utseendet på dem?
<Hund> Bra fråga du.
<Hund> Jag använder Dunst. :)
<Hund> http://knopwob.org/dunst/
<Hund> Aningen mer avancerad. :)
<Barre> Hund: det gjorde tydligen jag också (visste dock inte att det var dunst), men har nu  en dunstrc i min ~/.config/dunst  \o/ tack Hund
<Hund> Barre: Ah! :D
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-25
<hR13> hej, behöver lite snabb hjälp, jag har ett .sh script på en hel rad jag vi köra varjegång min openwrt router startar ...men jag hittar inte vart jag ska lägga in det? hittar massor om att göra start skript med start och stopp kommandon mm men inte bara "run at start up" någon som vet ?
<Mathisen> hR13, /etc/init.d/
<Mathisen> hR13, lägg dit det
<Mathisen> hR13, chmod +x också, sen update-rc.d myscript defaults
<hR13> tack Mathisen
<Barre> Hund: tjo... om man vill clona två skärmar.. hur feckers beter jag mig då? :)
<Barre> Hund: löste det med HeMans hjälp i annan kanal.. xrandr --same-as \o/
<HeMan> Barre: google är din vän!
<HeMan> eller i alla fall min vän!
<Barre> HeMan: jag googlade, hittadee inte på första sida, kollade man-sidan och sökte på clone (hittade bara en hit, och det var att rgb blir samma på båda skärmarna om man clonar) hade kommandot hetat --clone istället för --same-as så hade jag inte behövt störa dig :)
<HeMan> Barre: jag googlade på xrandr mirror
<HeMan> Barre: dvs jag fuskade! :-P
<Barre> HeMan: din GoogleFu är starkare än min
<Hund> Google.. DuckFu gäller här. :D
<Barre> Hund: mm...DuckDuckgo här, men jag menade google som verb, inte som sökmotor ;)
<Hund> Barre: haha
<Hund> Jag gör samma sak hela tiden. Man blir mörkrädd. :D
<Barre> Hund: vet du varför tiling ser föjävlig ut när jag öppnar pdf-dokument med evince? https://oc.rre.nu/index.php/s/B7sZRsFQkfdGTdG
<Hund> Barre: GTK3 är satans påhitt och något du ska hålla dig borta ifrån.
<Barre> ;/
<Hund> Testa epdfviewer.
<Hund> Jag tror den heter så.
<Hund> Jag saknar en bra PDF-läsare faktiskt.
<Hund> Zathura är visuellt tilltalande och är Vi-like, men lustigt nog är gtk3 ett beroende.
<larsemil> Barre: irriterande med owncloud/nextcloud. Att man inte kan få en direktlänk till en fil.
<andol> Hund: Varför så starka känslor om GKT3?
<Barre> Hund: körde xpdf, fungerar för mina behov. apt-get purge evince
<Barre> larsemil: mm, kommer köra nextcloud snart. verkar vara lite mer fart på din forken
<bamsefar> Evince är väl helt ok?
<Hund> Barre: Ok. :)
<Barre> bamsefar: butt uggle i i3vm
<bamsefar> Vad är i3vm?
<Hund> andol: Jag gillar inte att det känns Gnome-exklusivt.
<Barre> *uggly
<Barre> bamsefar: en fönsterhanterare
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> Jag kör den som följer med fedora. :)
<bamsefar> Antar gnome3
<Hund> i3 är väldens bästa grej sedan skivat bröd.
<larsemil> nä
 * larsemil kör cinnamon
<bamsefar> Jag förstår inte hur ni orkar byta.
<Hund> Det har jag på gröten.
<Hund> bamsefar: Byta?
<larsemil> Barre: väljer ett vid installation och så kör man det sen. :)
<bamsefar> Ja, fönsterhanterare alltså.
<Hund> Halva nöjet med Linux är ju att testa olika saker. :D
<bamsefar> Jag har saker jag behöver göra.
<bamsefar> Jag har inte tid att mecka med min arbetsstation.
<larsemil> bamsefar: så är jag med.
<larsemil> bamsefar: installerar om när något pajjar.
<Hund> Tråkiga människor. :D
<bamsefar> Hund: Det handlar inte om att vara tråkig.
<larsemil> jag har redan pillat nog med linux som inte vill i mitt liv
<Hund> bamsefar: Äsch, kul att retas.
<Hund> larsemil: Mitt pillande har börjat avta också. Jag har hittat hem nu typ.
<larsemil>  whois 194.132.144.1 | grep descr
<larsemil> descr:          Daladevelop - Minecraft-LAN
<larsemil> descr:          http://minecraft.daladevelop.se/
<larsemil> ni har väl anmält era barn? :)
<bamsefar> larsemil: Ska du inte ta och byta ISP? ;)
<larsemil> bamsefar: vi har pratat om det förut och kommit fram till att ni inte finns i falu stadsnät
<larsemil> bamsefar: och sen ska man plocka många politiska poäng innan man går om bahnhof i mitt val av ISP.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Har du en egen fiber eller en stadsnätsport?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Hah, du menar att man ska försöka göra poänger av precis allt?
<larsemil> bamsefar: bahnhof har ju väldigt bra grundinställning kring utlämnande av data etc.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Jo, kanske det. Om man antar att de faktiskt har en sådan inställning och att det inte bara är marknadsföring.
<bamsefar> Vilket jag inte är säker på.
<larsemil> det hade nog märkts ganska fort.
<larsemil> hur som helst: stadsnätsport på företaget. kör bahnhofs dedikerade lösning.
<bamsefar> Jag säger inte att de inte gör som de säger, bara att de kanske inte gör det av de anledningarna som du vill.
<larsemil> till lanet går vi vid sidan om stadsnät
<bamsefar> Okej
<larsemil> bamsefar: kommer ni börja sälja tjänster i stadsnäten?
<bamsefar> larsemil: Troligtvis inte.
<bamsefar> Men det går ju att lösa ändå.
<bamsefar> Jag har inte hört om något sådant beslut än.
<larsemil> bamsefar: vi är på jakt efter en andra PI leverantör som kan leverera bandbredd och routa vårt nät till vettigt pris.
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Det kan ju vara vi. :)
<larsemil> mjo. men som sagt vet jag inte om det bara är de leverantörer som sitter i stadsnät som kan hjälpa till där eller inte.
<bamsefar> Det går ju alltid att köpa en fiber till din lokal.
<larsemil> för dyrt så inte aktuellt
<larsemil> så vi är beroende av stadsnät oavsett. det är vår single point of failure så länge vi är kvar där vi är
<bamsefar> Hur mycket  tycker du att det här ska kosta? :)
<bamsefar> Och hur mycket kapacitet vill du ha?
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-26
<Coffe> någon som har erfarenhet linux   å köra rdp  via citrix ?
<Barre> Coffe: long time no see
<Coffe> Barre:  ja jga vet :/
<Barre> Coffe: sup?
<Coffe> Barre:  galet mycket senaste månaderna .. vet knappt vad som är upp eller ner.. hur är det själv ?
<Barre> Coffe: rullar på
<Coffe> wfica.sh  någon som jobbat med detta ? och citrix ?
<HeMan> Coffe: hmm, jag hade något tredjepartsprogram som var bra för det
<Coffe> ok
<HeMan> Coffe: men jag minns inte vad det hette
<HeMan> Coffe: jag kan kolla på min laptop när jag kommer hem
<Coffe> HeMan:  om du gör de .. säger du till då  ? :)
<HeMan> Coffe: det kan hända!
<larsemil> HeMan: har du kollat på din laptop när du kom hem vad det hette?
<HeMan> larsemil, Coffe: hmm, verkar som jag inte har kvar det
<HeMan> Remina verkar annars vara rätt bra
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-27
<K350> Fråga: Jag har filnamn med mellanrum i (ex "filnamn hej.txt"). När jag listar mappen med ls i följande bash script så splittas namnen. Hur kommer jag tillrätta med det så att scriptet printar ut heal namnet? Så hrä ser scriptet ut: ->
<K350> for x in $(ls )
<K350> do
<K350> echo "$x"
<K350> done
<Hund> Använd inte mellanrum i filnamn? :P
<K350> Hund: Jo, det är det jag fvill fixa mend mitt script. Vill automatisera det eftersom det är så mkånga filer
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Använd detox.
<Hund> detox <fil>
<HeMan> K350: kolla om du kan använda * istället för $(ls)
<Hund> eller detox *
<Hund> Du kan skapa olika regler för scriptet med. Typ om du vill ersätta mellanslag med tex "_" eller "-".
<Hund> Et cetera.
<K350> HeMan:  ls *.txt funkar inte så bra det gheller tydligen..i scirptet
<HeMan> ooh! Hund's lösning var bättre!
<Hund> Jag använder Detox hela tiden. Sjukt händigt när andra gör jobbet åt en. ;)
<K350> man detox
<K350> oj fel  screen
<Hund> :D
<HeMan> K350: tänkte du skulle köra * istället för $(ls), dvs for x in *
<HeMan> :)
<K350> låt se här...
<Barre> håller med HeMan
<K350> HeMan:  * fungerade  :-)
<K350> Tack också för tipset  om detox
<Hund> :)
<K350> Då återgår jag till mitt bash knåpande då....Tack o ...hej ! :-)
<Barre> HALLÅ... Hallå...hallå.. hallååå..
<Hund> God afton!
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-28
<klipso> ¿Dónde puedo encontrar un vídeo de corta duración, la introducción de Ubuntu 16.10 o Unidad 8 con una licencia libre como en CC o GFDL?
<Hund> Precis.
<Hund> Jag tror han hamnade lite fel.
<Barre> bara lite... es och se är inte så stor skillnad =)
<Hund> Barre: Iofs. Det tänkte jag inte.
<Hund> Nu när du nämner det är jag förvånad att jag aldrig hamnat på #ubuntu-es.
<Philip5> Hund: jaså du har vaknat till
<Hund> Tveksamt.
<Philip5> nervryckningar
<Hund> Känner mig mer död än levande ikväll. :P
<Philip5> du ha druckit för lite energidryck
<Hund> Vad gör du här då?
<Philip5> kollar läget
<Hund> Jag dricker inte sådana påhitt.
<Philip5> ser att ni sköter er
<Hund> Du håller koll på Barre alltså.
<Hund> Du skulle bli stolt över mig nu.
<Philip5> Barre behöver man alltid kolla upp lite extra
<Philip5> vad har du nu gjort som man ska bli stolt över?
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Jag använder en webbläsare baserad på Qt.
<Philip5> qt ftw
<Hund> :D
<Philip5> heja kde
<Hund> Heja Qt i alla fall. :P
<Barre> jag har fortfarande mardrömmar från Philip5s kalla händer utmed ryggen
<Barre> ja, det låter precis lika läskigt som det var :)
<Philip5> snart är det vinter och helt plötsligt så är de kanske där på ryggen igen
<Barre> *shrugs*
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-29
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Så puttignuttig ni två är.
#ubuntu-se 2016-10-30
<Mathisen> PANIK min ssd e slut. :(
<Mathisen> finns inga sätt att komma åt info från en död ssd va..
<Mathisen> skit diskar andra HyperX king
<Mathisen> kingston*
<Mathisen> som går slut
<Mathisen> blir att köpa något bättre i morgon...
<bittin> Najs hittat en ny dator :)
<Spookan> Mathisen: gammal?
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-23
<Barre> Hund: det fungerade när jag installerade om, ytterst frustrerande och jobbigt då jag nu inte kan ta reda på varför det inte fungerade :(
<andol> Layer 8?
<Barre> andol: huh?
<andol> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Layer_8
<Barre> hahah... lite så kanske
<Laban> :)
<propus> god morgon!
<Barre> andol: jag har hittat problemet, lyckades återskapa det. Det är virtualbox som lägger till nått konstigt...
<andol> Aldrig fel när man kan skylla på Oracle :-)
<Barre> true.
<Barre> någon som testat att köra virtualbox i i3, har liiiiite problems med det nämligen.. :/
<Hund> Barre: Knepigt.
<Hund> Vad har du för problem nu då? ;P
<Barre> nu fungerar det som det skall, det blev lite muck när man switchade en vm till fullscreen, men det löste sig när jag stoppade maskinen och startade den i fullscreen
<Zooklubba> jag gav upp att köra wine/playonlinux/vbox i awesome wm iaf.
<Barre> nu fungerar det riktigt smutt faktiskt
<gusnan> Barre: Det är problem med guest additions och virtualbox 5.2.
<Barre> gusnan: ok, thanks.. kör 5.1.28, så jag väntar med att uppdatera =)
<gusnan> Barre: hehe - ja, det hade jag också gjort om jag fick chansen igen.. :)
<Barre> just nu kan jag inte uppdatera nått då mina repo får 404 av någon outgrundlig anledning, så tur i oturen
<Zooklubba> du kan vara 404!
<Barre> precis =)
<gusnan> Det är fan alltid nåt problem när man uppgaderar Virtualbox till en ny version...
<Barre> säg inte så, har precis migrerat över från VMWare workstation jue
<coffe> kör mina maskiner inne i ad , vissa kan jag logga in utan lösenord efter kinit.. andra inte.. någon som har nån gissning ?
<Barre> jag säger som andol säger till mig coffe, layer 8?
<coffe> är de någon ny form av SBT :P
<Barre> coffe: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Layer_8
<coffe> :)    grejen är jag inte gjort något annorluna med maskinerna som fungerar VS de som inte fungerar
<Hund> Barre: Okej. :)
<Hund> Zooklubba: Fungerade de inga bra i Awesome? Det låter ju inte så... awesome. dun dun dun!
<Hund> Barre: Jag har kört med VirtualBox i snart 10 år och aldrig haft några större problem med det. :)
<Zooklubba> Hund layer 8 tror jag. De där floating, sticky osv tiling sakerna
<Zooklubba> uppdaterade till 4.5 eller nåt, förstörde min konfigg helt :(.
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Hund> Det är väl Awesome som pajar sin config hela tiden?
<Barre> Hund: om du kört din virtualbox i snart 10 år kanske det är dags att uppdatera den ;P
<Hund> Du vet väl vilket mitt motto är?
<Hund> "Change is not always progress"
<Barre> =)
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag ska uppdatera två versioner av gcc på min 8 år gamla dator.
<Hund> Jag har ju att göra närmaste timmarna. :|
<Hund> Hm, det gick snabbare än jag trodde.
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-24
<coffe> Barre,  hur har du löst det med docker machine  med nätverk ? för att få hostarna på samma nät som hosten ?
<Barre> coffe: de gånger jag behövt det så har jag lagt till ytterligare en NIC till VMarna i bridge-mode mha VBoxManage
<Barre> inte någon snygg lösning, och kan möjligen strula till det med docker-machine config, men det har löst det för mig.
<coffe> Barre,  ok, hur gör du för att ansluta till swarmen ?
<coffe> Barre,  jag har lite problem att få till det med extra nic.. så har du någon history du kan dela med dig av +
<Barre> coffe: nope, dessvärre inte
<coffe> Barre,  det jag har fastnat på är hur jag får host2:vm's att kunna prata med host1:vm's
<HeMan> är det inte bara brygga ihop dom?
<HeMan> dvs en brygga mellan fysiska interfacet och de virtuella
<HeMan> så är dom på samma nät
<Barre> coffe: du kan inte sätta upp en route på host1 till host2 då och tvärtom, och se till att det privata IP-rangen på varje host är olika
<Barre> dvs det som HeMan säger
<coffe> Vill helst brygga ut dom direkt på det lan som host är på  . vill helst inte skapa fler nivåer
<HeMan> jag har inte kört docker "på riktigt", men så gör jag både med virtuella maskiner och med lxd/lxc-containers
<Barre> coffe: då får du köra bridge-network på vm:arna, skit i docker-machine, installera dina vm:ar manuellt och sen kör docker-installationen och docker swarm join på varje enkilld nod
<Barre> allternativt kör ansible, salt eller chef för att automatisera hela processen \o/
<Barre> HeMan: grejjen är att coffe använder docker-machine för att skapa vm:arna och den skapar bara med private networking, inte bridged networking
<HeMan> Barre, coffe: ok!
<coffe> HeMan,  Barre  har nog lyckats få till att få ett extra interface som är bryggat
<coffe> Barre,  dock fick jag ansluta  och skapa master via directa kommandon .. inte via de inbyggda i docker-machine.
<Barre> det är lite det som är utmaningen, skit i docker-machine då. Kör det manuellt
<Barre> coffe: ahh... så du löste det.. bra, bra
<Barre> så du ssh:ade in och körde docker swarm init på mastern, och sen kör du docker swarm join på de övriga?
<Barre> (rekommenderar dig dock att ha minst 3 masters
<HeMan> Kan man blanda hårdvaruarkitektur i docker swarm?
<Barre> HeMan: tror inte det, jag har inte sett något sätt att partitionera eller vikta olika noder för olika services, vilket skulle innebära att en amd64 image kanske försöker starta på din arm CPU ;)
<Barre> det jag läst om kubernetes är att det skulle kunan vara möjligt. Dessutom är nätverksstacken mer rubust i Kubernetes.
<Barre> HeMan: i docker swarm kan du bara ha EN container som lyssnar på port 80, inga vIP alls vad jag klurat ut ialla fall
<HeMan> Hur ser det ut med IPv6 då?
<Barre> har inte testa
<Barre> +t
<Barre> men samma sak skulle jag gissa, då docker swarm använder sig av nodes nätverk, så en container på port 80 där också
<coffe> Barre, docker-machine ssh kis-lab001cn1 "docker swarm init --advertise-addr 192.168.99.100"
<coffe> så kan jag få den noden att ha ett "äkta" ip å knyta på det så bör det gå
<Barre> coffe: snyggt
<coffe> måste bara fatta hur jag gör i virtualbox för bygga in ip. , är ju nu extra komplext , men då för att skapa ett fullskaligt test för hur det fungerar och kunna testa fullt utmed swarm och multinode.  , dock tror jag vi kommer gå mot kubernetes sedan
<coffe> Barre,  HeMan  har ni någon rekomendation för managera endpoints ?  ( expose  services ) för att slippa bygga upp kluster av sig själv ?
<Barre> coffe: vad menar du?
<coffe> jag har en apache tjänst..  jag vill mappa in port 80 mot den .. men vill att nya instanser atuomatiskt ska  få last
<Barre> coffe: det sköter docker swarm och kubernetes automagiskt
<coffe> Barre,  ok, har du testat köra docker i kubernetes ?
<coffe> så startar jag en tjänst nu ? så exponeras den på samma ip som svarm master ?
<Barre> coffe: kubernetes kör docker som default men har också support för rkt, rent teoretiskt skulle vilken container motor kunan användas
<Barre> coffe: nej. du når tjänsten från VARJE nod ip.
<Barre> coffe: så skalar du tjänsten från 1 instanst till 10 instanser så spinner swarm upp 10st containers med samma image och sprider ut dem på så många noder som möjligt
<Barre> coffe: swarm kommer sedan att lastdela inkommande trafik med roundrobin till dessa 10 containers, oavsätt vilken nod du ansluter till
<coffe> Barre,  jag får skriva mig en tjänst å testa..
<Barre> coffe: så en extern lastdelare är att föredra kanske :)
<Barre> coffe: gör en enkel web-tjänst som skriver ut hostnamet (vilket defaultar till en del av container-id i docker) så får du se att varje träff ger ett nytt hostnamn
<Barre> coffe: kör curl för det för att slippa hålla på med browsers och cachade sidor
<coffe> Barre,  det var min tanke .. måste  hitta hur jag får access till ssh virtualbox hosten för kunna sätta upp IP där
<coffe> curl är bra har jag hört :P
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-25
<coffe> Barre,  jag har lite problem att få en entrypoint som jag kan anv..  hur har du kopplat från de virtuella servers till den fysiska ?  route ? eller någon lb ?
<Barre> coffe: förstår inte riktigt vad du menar. När jag kört vm:ar i bridged networking så ligger ju de på samma layer2 som hosten och då är det ju bara att accessa vm:en
<coffe> Barre,  ok, det jag då måste lösa på något sätt. för jag har bryggat.. men maskiner utifrån kommer inte åt :/
<coffe> har problem med kerberos ,  min nya ubuntu server fungerar bra med AD lösenordet , men släpper inte in en med ktab, de gör rödmössorna :/
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-26
<Apachez> nån som vet varför ubuntu 17
<Apachez> .10 ison saknar brännarprogram?
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-27
<Laban> Apachez: LÃ¥ter rimligt, inga nya datorer levereras med cd-enhet.
<Apachez> jovisst men finns ju massa annan skräp med på ison
<Apachez> patiens å annat som ingen använder
<Laban> Kör en gallup på det, säkert fler som spelar det än som bränner skivor.
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-28
<Hund> Apachez: Installera ett brännarprogram då? :PP
<Hund> :P*
<Apachez> Hund: knepigt när jag inte hade något att installera på
<Hund> Hm?
<Barre> den var klurig
<Hund> Du var klurig.
<Barre> alltid
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Vad har du för dig denna afton då?
<Barre> afton?   Morgon skulle jag viljag påstå, håller på att förbereda kvällens middag och skall snart dra iväg och handla. Måste sätta glöggen idag
<Barre> själv då? Löder tangenbord? :P
<Hund> Nu är du egoistisk igen Barre. Bara för att det är morgon för dig innebär det inte att det är morgon för alla andra runt om i världen.
<Hund> Oj då.
<Hund> Ambitiös pojkspoling.
<Barre> jodå, världen kretsar kring mig.
<Hund> Jag slappar. Lekt lite med Herbstluftwm och så. Nu ska jag väl städa lite innan livslusten försvinner. :D
<Barre> hahaha... bäst att snabba på Hund
<Hund> Jag vaknade ganska tidigt idag, så jag lär väl passa på att göra något vettigt innan man hamnar på soffan i koma. :P
<Barre> true true
<Hund> Du gör egen glögg alltså?
<Barre> mmm.. inte vinglögg då, men glögg
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Hund> Jag dricker bara saftglögg.
<Hund> Vuxen som jag är.
<propus> någon som har en amd am3 cpu liggande? typ en amd 6000+ ?
<propus> jajaj
<propus> någon som har en amd am3 cpu liggande? typ en amd 6000+ ?
<Hund> propus: Jag har en 2800+. :D
#ubuntu-se 2017-10-29
<Hund> Mors
<bamsefar> Morsning!
<Mathisen> morgon
<Hund> Se där.
<Hund> Folk är vaken.
<Mathisen> knappt
<Mathisen> behöver mer kaffe ännu
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Samma här.'
<Hund> Först lite ägg.
<Mathisen> tiny tiny rss funkar fint annars
<Mathisen> tog din ide :)
<Barre> klart som tusan man är uppe, vaknade ju en timme tidigare pga vintertiden
<andol> Barre: Tänkt så mycket mer du hunnit med!
<Hund> Mathisen: Det är riktigt bra! :D
<Hund> Det finns mycket finesser också.
<Hund> Vad använder ni för terminalemulatorer?
<Hund> URxvt är bra, men det lever ju på 70-talet.. Ser det något annat tecken än A-Z går den ju banananas.
<Mathisen> använder URxvt
<Hund> :)
<Hund> bah
<Hund> Det är Screen som busar med mig också.
<Barre> andol: true that. Bokfört hela veckan innan kl 09:00 \o/
<b0ddan> hallojj
